# Overclock.net Vs TSC! Russia - WE'RE #7!



## mortimersnerd

Lets go guys. Pass them and don't look back.


----------



## SniperXX

Uploading another -bigadv work unit right now.


----------



## Capwn

Looking at their stats page Looks like they are having a little foldathon. Rock on . Points are points. Just as long as we have more








lol Seriously tho. We were 20 million behind less than a month ago. This part should be easy.


----------



## tagurtoast

Its seems like every thread I read its telling me to start the clients back up so wth.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tagurtoast* 
Its seems like every thread I read its telling me to start the clients back up so wth.


----------



## finalturismo

we cant let the Russians win!


----------



## Daney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finalturismo* 
we cant let the Russians win!

In Soviet Russia, Folding is used for Origami.

I've been folding a lot more recently and hope to keep it up







.


----------



## nckid4u

Hopefully we can get some "retired" folders back and some first timers too. Remember, this is home for many of us. OCN pride is on the line here. Let's get going. Folders, try to recruit new and former folders back onto the team.


----------



## mmx+

I'll consider throwing some pointage towards OCN, currently I'm folding for TPU, but I could fold here for a bit


----------



## MrBalll

After I get my water cooling loop I plan on throwing an i7 into my folding. That should help some.


----------



## TekWarfare

Where do we find those results?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

We don't see TSC Russia on the overtake because they're doing slightly more PPD than we are right now.


----------



## nckid4u

A little sig link if you are interested....

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/641914-overclock-net-vs-tsc-russia-only.html"][CENTER]:gunner2:[U]Lets get folding to pass the Russian team[/U]:gunner:[/CENTER][/URL]

[/CODE]


----------



## Nautilus

I'll fold on 3.33Ghz Q9300 using SMP client and HD 5870 GPU2 next weekend. Should help a lil bit.


----------



## TekWarfare

Christ, just checked and [H]ardOCP have double the amount of points we have









I don't like the design of their website anyways.


----------



## Velathawen

Hopefully when my new parts get here I can contribute another 8-10k ppd.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah, Lets beat these guys into the ground...as politely as possible of course.


----------



## admin

Go team!


----------



## zodac

Bump


----------



## wierdo124

Lets finish those ruskies once and fora ll


----------



## jarble

looking at adding 2 more gx2's lets getr done


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Yeah, Lets beat these guys into the ground...as politely as possible of course.

Smile and wave as we go by.


















Got my hands on a 8800GT that will run 12-16 hours a day.


----------



## FlyingJJ

As soon as I reach my goal on my current team, I will swing the farm over to OCN for a while.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

if someone can get me setup for my cards i will fold again, i just dont know how to do it.


----------



## zodac

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...multi-gpu.html


----------



## sdla4ever

g fead you can aim me anytime with folding questions! sdla4ever is my aim


----------



## SpykeZ

well, I got my GPU folding, I got my cpu folding, and I got my laptop folding.

Bummer I don't show up on the team page


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have a 9800GT on its way and it will be dedicated to 24/7 folding along with my other 2 cards and my CPU.

Now all we really need is a couple i7 owners to step up and fold.


----------



## Tank

I started folding again last month and I have to move by the end of this month or at the latest early next month...the best part is I may be moving to Vermont....more overclocking is in the works and also means I can leave all 4 of my rigs on and get them folding too. amen for electricity costing less there than it does where I live


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
I have a 9800GT on its way and it will be dedicated to 24/7 folding along with my other 2 cards and my CPU.

Now all we really need is a couple i7 owners to step up and fold.

As soon as I reach my goal on my current team, I will put my 4 over to ocn for a while. By that time, though it should be 6-i7's and when they come out a few 380's too. Probably late Jan / Feb sometime.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

We could probably take out overclockers Australia while were at it! fire up those gpus boys!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lieutenant_Dan*


We could probably take out overclockers Australia while were at it! fire up those gpus boys!


That's more like a 500 million point difference. That's gonna take some time with what we got.

unless the new nvidia cards are super awesome folders and the GPU3 core makes ati cards' shaders perform the same as nvidia cards when folding, thats gonna be some serious hardware needed.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


That's more like a 500 million point difference. That's gonna take some time with what we got.

unless the new nvidia cards are super awesome folders *and the GPU3 core makes ati cards' shaders perform the same as nvidia cards when folding*, thats gonna be some serious hardware needed.


Not particularly likely for anything other than the 5 series either.









It might be some time before we make a thread to beat the Aussies


----------



## iamwardicus

I've got the 285 doing permanent folding duty - <silly> if someone donates me a 2nd one I'll do double duty







lmao </silly>

I'll see if I cant get a 2nd cpu client running on my dual - right now I just have 1 cpu & 1 gpu running.


----------



## Benladesh

My 9600gt folds 24/7. It's not much but I've ranked up over 700,000 points on a measily 2500 - 3000 ppd per day.. (233 days if I got 3000ppd, most likely more). Once I can afford it (my mobo only has once pcie slot :'( ). I'm upgrading to something with a lot more balls. Might take a while though, I'm always pretty much boarderline with Uni unfortunately :s


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


In Soviet Russia, Folding is used for Origami.

I've been folding a lot more recently and hope to keep it up







.


In Soviet Russia, Cancer cures folding


----------



## PCCstudent

Hey I posted that I wanted to help but was told to "start another thread" if I had questions. So I will try here can someone post where I could fit in folding with my sig rig?


----------



## frankenstein406

i need a new cpu cooler since my waterblock cracked so i can do this before i switch to my q6700


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Hey I posted that I wanted to help but was told to "start another thread" if I had questions. So I will try here can someone post where I could fit in folding with my sig rig?

The gpu will get you about 7-9 kppd to help in this quest. I don't know about the cpu, not up on them except i7's. You may want to look here to get some help to start folding to help beat the Russian team.

PM to be sent.


----------



## jarble

just got the after burners working should be pushing 30k+ now


----------



## Capwn

Talked my buddy into folding on his new rig (quad core+ gtx 260) . Hes even folding for 37726 even tho hes not a member. lol Must beat the Russians.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tagurtoast* 
Its seems like every thread I read its telling me to start the clients back up so wth.

Shows that some effort on the motivation part on the site is working!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
well, I got my GPU folding, I got my cpu folding, and I got my laptop folding.

Bummer I don't show up on the team page









Just have a read here and all will be revealed... oh and thx for folding!!

Go OCN GO!


----------



## JorgyBaby

Come on!! We need to get them. I stopped folding over the Christmas holidays, and just starting again now. Also getting another 4890 to pair with my current so more points


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

ah were going the wrong way!


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lieutenant_Dan* 
ah were going the wrong way!

In the past couple of days, we increased our ppd by 200K. We are moving in the right direction, just need to keep adding new folding rigs to the team...


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
In the past couple of days, we increased our ppd by 200K. We are moving in the right direction, just need to keep adding new folding rigs to the team...

ive got a gx2 coming







we were closing the gap and now its getting widder


----------



## thenailedone

They are pushing us back... "Stand by little cart!"


----------



## markt

I have 15 cards folding, 2 more soon, then my BIG upgrade....


----------



## nckid4u

TEAM RUSSIA LAST 2 DAYS--------------------------OCN

01.07.10 2,322,082 4,319----------------------01.07.10 2,420,764 4,591
01.06.10 2,420,490 4,377----------------------01.06.10 2,432,498 4,364

We are showing signs of life here guys. We are closing the gap!!! Slowly, but the past two days have been gains by us. We need to keep it up.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


TEAM RUSSIA LAST 2 DAYS--------------------------OCN

01.07.10 2,322,082 4,319----------------------01.07.10 2,420,764 4,591
01.06.10 2,420,490 4,377----------------------01.06.10 2,432,498 4,364

We are showing signs of life here guys. We are closing the gap!!! Slowly, but the past two days have been gains by us. We need to keep it up.


Nice, im personally running back @ 100% I was at around 80% before.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


TEAM RUSSIA LAST 2 DAYS--------------------------OCN

01.07.10 2,322,082 4,319----------------------01.07.10 2,420,764 4,591
01.06.10 2,420,490 4,377----------------------01.06.10 2,432,498 4,364

We are showing signs of life here guys. We are closing the gap!!! Slowly, but the past two days have been gains by us. We need to keep it up.


Yeh, we've caught them by 186k since we started this thread. Won't be too much longer.


----------



## jck

Maybe I'll bring my sig rig online too to SMP fold part-time. Throw in a few thousand extra points here and there.

I still gotta get that poor little AthlonXP box loaded with Linux and run small sets.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Maybe I'll bring my sig rig online too to SMP fold part-time. Throw in a few thousand extra points here and there.

I still gotta get that poor little AthlonXP box loaded with Linux and run small sets.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I have my lowly 8800GS folding for 37726. I'll add my i7 soon.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


I have my lowly 8800GS folding for 37726. I'll add my i7 soon.


You better


----------



## mega_option101

Just added a 9800GTX+ to the fold, waiting on resistors for a dummy plug then I will be adding another one


----------



## zodac

Well this looks like good news. Seems we've got 50 more active folders in the last week. Another week like this and we'll storm past the Russians.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well this looks like good news. Seems we've got 50 more active folders in the last week. Another week like this and we'll storm past the Russians.




















I am already doing my little dance


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well this looks like good news. Seems we've got 50 more active folders in the last week. Another week like this and we'll storm past the Russians.









... and with a fold-a-thon coming the numbers will stay high for another week after too... so if we don't get them next week then we will the week after


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

were geting super close! if only i could get my i7 working!!!!


----------



## wierdo124

must BOOSH little kawrt.


----------



## nckid4u

Would be cool to pass them during the fold-a-thon. we need an acronym for those things... f.a.t LOL...


----------



## uNeec

I would fold but it doesn't justify for the cost of the electric bill.


----------



## Conley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uNeec*


I would fold but it doesn't justify for the cost of the electric bill.


Just fold when you're browsing the web. You don't have to do it 24/7. The cost of folding when the computer is already on is less than the cost of having a lightbulb on.


----------



## uNeec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conley*


Just fold when you're browsing the web. You don't have to do it 24/7. The cost of folding when the computer is already on is less than the cost of having a lightbulb on.


Electric in the city cost more, when I moved back to my house and left my pc on every day for a month, the electric bill spiked up by $30 and my parents were so happy.


----------



## Daney

Fold-a-thon = FT for short









We should definitely take them during the FT and then we'll be super happy


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uNeec* 
Electric in the city cost more, when I moved back to my house and left my pc on every day for a month, the electric bill spiked up by $30 and my parents were so happy.

This is the reason we have fold-a-thons. For people that can't fold all the time, they can do it for the fold-a-thons and make their efforts felt in a big way


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
This is the reason we have fold-a-thons. For people that can't fold all the time, they can do it for the fold-a-thons and make their efforts felt in a big way









yep

also cracked 35k yesterday


----------



## zodac

Good day so far. Caught up by another 200k.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Good day so far. Caught up by another 200k.










today was a big day. speaking of electricity, next year when i move back to college housing i get free electricity! f.a.t. = everyday!


----------



## Conley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uNeec* 
Electric in the city cost more, when I moved back to my house and left my pc on every day for a month, the electric bill spiked up by $30 and my parents were so happy.

Which is why I'm saying to just fold when you're not using your graphics card (i.e., surfing the web).


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Good day so far. Caught up by another 200k.









Awesome GAIN!









Oh and BUMP!


----------



## nckid4u

Russia official came up on our overtake radar today... We are getting there people, keep on promoting and we will pass them in no time...


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## Arbiter419

In Soviet Russia, protein fold YOU.


----------



## sdla4ever

im gonna make another VM to fold on 4 more cores of my i7 today. Should be at least another 6k

Eww it still says 6 months for the overtake we need to trim that down to a month lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


im gonna make another VM to fold on 4 more cores of my i7 today. Should be at least another 6k

Eww it still says 6 months for the overtake we need to trim that down to a month lol


Why don't you do get a -bigadv WU? Gets around 25k on i7s.


----------



## sdla4ever

cuz i also encode at times and have a dual core vm for the competition


----------



## F1ForFrags

In Soviet Russia, Home folds you!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why don't you do get a -bigadv WU? Gets around 25k on i7s.


only works when they fold 24/7. Otherwise it would be better to just fold a regular unit on 8 cores.

what if someone here could get a dual 1366 mobo and 2 quads w/ HT and fold it up... they could probably get at least 80k ppd off of that setup... and with a decent OC push 100k ppd


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


only works when they fold 24/7. Otherwise it would be better to just fold a regular unit on 8 cores.

what if someone here could get a dual 1366 mobo and 2 quads w/ HT and fold it up... they could probably get at least 80k ppd off of that setup... and with a decent OC push 100k ppd


thats just insane ppd right there. but depending on that boards price a few 275s would out perform it for the price.


----------



## FlyingJJ

That dual cpu mobo idea is great, only problem is that most don't oc well or at all and you would need the xeon processors ( $$$$$ ) with the dual QPI. Also look at how to mount cpu coolers, no room wnless it is water cooled. For the money, a few oc'd i7-920's, 295's or when Fermi comes out would be right up there.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

well, I was thinking about the new board EVGA is making... and perhaps the 6 core i7 will be out by then. WC that thing and with a decent OC, who knows... perhaps even 200k ppd.
Isn't that board going to be good for overclocking?

For the $$ spent on the hardware, you would probably save a little in the long run on electricity bills though.

Its just the thought of getting so many points off of 1 work unit.







forget the practicality 
we could be passed the Russians in no time.


----------



## mrfajita

So I was folding almost every day in November, and my mom got mad at me for the electric bill being high. In December I hardly folded at all, and it was $3 lower. Back to folding for me.


----------



## thenailedone

Need more PPD...


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Need more PPD...










I've been going for most of the weekend,I'll fold continuously until Tuesday.Hopefully we can catch these guys.


----------



## tofunater

My rig is down, but hopefully by this weekend I'll be up and running again with my i7 and, for what its worth, the 5850.


----------



## Aqualoon

New folder here, signed up under the OCN team, have two PC's currently folding right now, I'll be setting up another PC to fold this week.

Fold On!


----------



## zodac

Make sure you check out the Foldathon. There's plenty of prizes up for grabs; just check my sig.

And welcome to team 37726!


----------



## wierdo124

They're on our Overtake list


----------



## Dallus

Is it possible to run a systray client from a usb drive without installing? I ask this because I can load it on a bunch of the comps at school and run them when nobody is in there. I think they run E4xxx IIRC.


----------



## zodac

This is the only way I know of. It's not the system tray client; it's Notfred's through USB. Take a look and see if it's any good to you.


----------



## Madcatzfight

I'm givin her all i've got captain!


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madcatzfight*


I'm givin her all i've got captain!


"Dammit Jim, I'm a doctor not a miracle worker!" lol...


----------



## mega_option101

We can do it!!!


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dallus*


Is it possible to run a systray client from a usb drive without installing? I ask this because I can load it on a bunch of the comps at school and run them when nobody is in there. I think they run E4xxx IIRC.


haha! That'd be hilarious.


----------



## Raiden911

In Russia, computer fold you.

----
GL OCN folders!


----------



## scutzi128

I'm firing up a few extra clients right now.


----------



## Benladesh

Looks like we're doing good, they're still a little whiles away but we're pulling together quite well, keep going guys!


----------



## Jtwizzle

We shouldn't take them lightly, they are giving us a run for our money!


----------



## zodac

We keep catching up by ~100k a day between now and the Foldathon, we should have them by the end of the month.


----------



## Jtwizzle

If they don't pull a cat outta the bag!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle*


If they don't pull a cat outta the bag!










Hmm... I think it's time we started placing some spies over in their forums.









Anyone speak fluent Russian?


----------



## jshay

I've infiltrated their forums and ninja's their folding farms.









I'm going to do my part, I'm going to buy 2 275's from Fry's and fold for them for 29 days and return them







Don't think I'm kidding.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Push!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## Chris++

I will be joining OCN Folding in about a week, its time for a wave of reinforcements


----------



## reedo

one of my rigs went down but i will be back up and trucking soon


----------



## mega_option101

Just got another 9800GTX+ online


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Just got another 9800GTX+ online


----------



## Monster34

Switched over 3 gpu2 clients today for Ocn. 1 GTX275 and 2 8800GTS G92's


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monster34* 
Switched over 3 gpu2 clients today for Ocn. 1 GTX275 and 2 8800GTS G92's

More









By the way, we caught up another 200k today.


----------



## Monster34

I have more in the tank but I dont want to cut off my other team yet.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monster34* 
Switched over 3 gpu2 clients today for Ocn. 1 GTX275 and 2 8800GTS G92's











PURE ACTION!!


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Got my new(used) 9800GT folding today.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Got my new(used) 9800GT folding today.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monster34*


I have more in the tank but I dont want to cut off my other team yet.


Do it for the children! The Children!


----------



## zodac

Way to go everyone, 300k today! We're speeding up!


----------



## KoolGuy

Hey i want to help any guide as to how to join the OCN group?

I figured it out Im 1% done folding!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
Hey i want to help any guide as to how to join the OCN group?

I figured it out Im 1% done folding!

Hey, is that CPU or GPU folding you've started?

Either way, if you want to look up more info, you can check the Essentials thread here, or you could just ask.


----------



## B33Fsupreme

I'm doing my part!!! lol


----------



## hiiyah777

Man I wish I was at home to fire up my Q66 & GTX 260 to help us overtake Russia! Stupid Afghanistan!!

Good going guys, keep up the great folding!


----------



## H3||scr3am

wow, nice push yesterday guys







I'm closing in on the top 25... choo choo!!!!!


----------



## sdla4ever

1 mil cut down in a week! nice job guys! i just added another 8 k ppd for me









if we can get back to 3 mil a day then we could start moving back up the list and on our way to the top 5


----------



## AyeYo

Wow, overtake time down to 1.1 months! It was over 4 months when I started reading this thread like... a week ago. lol

Great job everyone!


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Wow, overtake time down to 1.1 months! It was over 4 months when I started reading this thread like... a week ago. lol

Great job everyone!









they weren't even an overtake a week ago!


----------



## mega_option101

Closing in on 10k PPD right now


----------



## Jamanious

Were doing good OCN, lets keep those points rolling in.


----------



## dizz

I'm doing roughly 5k/day, how the hell are you guys getting so many points?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dizz* 
I'm doing roughly 5k/day, how the hell are you guys getting so many points?

Multiple cards, in multiple rigs.


----------



## Gen

OK, got my two 5770's in my sig rig doing ~6200ppd. Was 28C room temp, so I stuck a fan in window to bring in some 38C air and help keep my cards cool tonight









Getting ready to turn fan off, dropped 6C so far...

Getting cold quick, down to 21C in this room


----------



## frankenstein406

do i need a good internet connection for this? :/


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


do i need a good internet connection for this? :/


Nope. You download a WU (~4.5MB I think), then you don't need any internet connection until it finishes folding that WU. It then uploads the results and starts the process again.


----------



## frankenstein406

Great! Glad i can contribute something to ocn and helping scientists.


----------



## zodac

Glad to have you on board.

If you want to start (but haven't yet), go here and download the first client in the link. That's the GPU client.

Once installed, put in your username (your choice) and team 37726. And that's it! You're now folding for OCN.









You can then use Fahmon to check how your folding is going.

*EDIT:* Be sure to join the Foldathon this month too. The link is in my sig (the one with bold, colourful words







)


----------



## sdla4ever

wth happened they gained points today!


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
wth happened they gained points today!

Seems it's GAME ON!


----------



## zodac

Nah, we were just 100-200k down on the last few days. Just everyone getting 1888s towards the end of the day. We'll make up for it today.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, we were just 100-200k down on the last few days. Just everyone getting 1888s towards the end of the day. We'll make up for it today.










That was indeed the case for me









Three 1888's


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizz*


I'm doing roughly 5k/day, how the hell are you guys getting so many points?


I am running an i7 on 7 threads using bigadv flag for bonus eligible WU along with two gts250s and my dual core laptop for good measure.

bigadv is still buggy, but I manage around 30K PPD


----------



## eXe.Lilith

If only I had some nVidia card lying around I could start folding again but meh, probably not gonna happen til Fermi cards are out or GPU3 client is released, w/e comes first.


----------



## Capwn

Sentry is down , PUUUUSSSSHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


If only I had some nVidia card lying around I could start folding again but meh, probably not gonna happen til Fermi cards are out or GPU3 client is released, w/e comes first.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## sdla4ever

i left my pc folding full power all day today and tomorrow! thats a strong 21k


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


i left my pc folding full power all day today and tomorrow! thats a strong 21k


Awesome... and BUMP!


----------



## AyeYo

What happened to Overclockers Australia? They're about to go from 3rd to well out of the top 5...


----------



## jarble

hey guys I think they have called out the reserves http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=47191


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
hey guys I think they have called out the reserves http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=47191

Their average hasn't really changed though. It's almost just an echo of the dip. If it was a stock I'd be shorting it, not going long.









See what happens after today though...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Their average hasn't really changed though. It's almost just an echo of the dip. If it was a stock I'd be shorting it, not going long.









See what happens after today though...

Don't worry, we seem to be back on track.


----------



## frankenstein406

damn cpus getting to hot with stock cooler(even with modded 80mm fan). Only gpu folding for now :/ hopefully i can fix my waterblock since thermaltake wont rma it cause i cant find the reciept(even tho i have the box). last time i buy thermaltake.


----------



## CryWin

I think if I fold any more my PSU will blow.


----------



## Gen

How many ppd will a Phenom II X4 965 @ 3.8 get me? I'm not to satisfied with the performance of these 5770s, they getting only about 5500ppd...

If I can get CPU and GPU's going I will


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
How many ppd will a Phenom II X4 965 @ 3.8 get me? I'm not to satisfied with the performance of these 5770s, they getting only about 5500ppd...

If I can get CPU and GPU's going I will









if you dedicate a core for each of your GPU, you could probably get a couple thousand ppd off the cpu if you fold 24/7 on it.


----------



## Hueristic

Code:



Code:


02.09.10, 9am / 3.6 Weeks


----------



## iquark

Bump for the late night crowd! Fold during the day while you sleep.


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iquark* 
Bump for the late night crowd! Fold during the day while you sleep.

Nah, just leave it folding 24/7


----------



## mortimersnerd

Keep up the great work guys. Lets see if we can pass them by the end of the month.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Keep up the great work guys. Lets see if we can pass them by the end of the month.









If I ever get my second rig back up I can toss the 2 gpu's from my down folders and finally start pushing some points agian. Hopefully this week.


----------



## thenailedone

"go go go go!"


----------



## zodac

Less than 4mil to go now. Keep it up!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

the damn PSU in my HTPC died... now I need to jam a 3rd GPU in my main rig









Don't want to fall behind on the folding.









Our overtake time keeps getting smaller.


----------



## Lavent

Hopefully I can grab a 9800 GX2 for my folding rig soon. my 24/7 rig only hits like 9k ppd atm.


----------



## mega_option101

We can do it!!!!!


----------



## 455buick

Lets go folks... We passed them once before, we can do it again!!!


----------



## frankenstein406

hmm we have less members but we are gaining more points then them


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Lets go folks... We passed them once before, we can do it again!!!










Pass them and keep them behind us this time


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


hmm we have less members but we are gaining more points then them










overclocking nuf said


----------



## thenailedone

Wow... 22hours **BUMP**

Come on guys... lets get 'em!


----------



## biltong

Got 1765 points in so far for today... Not much but it helps









GO OCN!


----------



## Benladesh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biltong*


Got 1765 points in so far for today... Not much but it helps










Every little bit helps =]
I'm only producing 3k ppd myself


----------



## iquark

Just to remind everyone:
It is a week day, is your computer back at home folding?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iquark* 
Just to remind everyone:
It is a week day, is your computer back at home folding?











It always stays at home


----------



## Monster34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iquark* 
just to remind everyone:
It is a week day, is your computer back at home folding?

24/7


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iquark*


Just to remind everyone:
It is a week day, is your computer back at home folding?


na man my pc runs errands for me on week days


----------



## frankenstein406

24/7 need a better cpu cooler tho its not doing the trick.


----------



## Interpolation

Add another +15,000 PPD from me.


----------



## AyeYo

They're not going down without a fight. It's so close though!


----------



## frankenstein406

Got my cpu(finally) and gpu folding come on guys lets do this!!! Were close, russians will go down. Just like the kgb.


----------



## biltong

Did someone from them read this post? Forgot to switch my PC on and start [email protected] this morning D:

You may now







me


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biltong*


Did someone from them read this post? Forgot to switch my PC on and start [email protected] this morning D:

You may now







me










One of them commented on the GPU milking machine thread, so they do watch this forum.


----------



## zodac

A little bit of a blip yesterday, but we seem back on track today.


----------



## epidemic

Now only if my Cpu could get a work packet I would be golden.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:

January 17th- 1,346,952,080 vs 1,350,746,347 - Difference of 3,794,267 -171,969
January 18th- 1,349,605,171 vs 1,353,411,584 - Difference of 3,806,413 +12,146
January 19th- 1,350,678,035 vs 1,354,456,869 - Difference of 3,778,834 -27,579
Hmmm... stand next too little cart!


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epidemic* 
Now only if my Cpu could get a work packet I would be golden.

same thing with mine right now


----------



## CoreXE

If I could my new parts get working I'd help, but with this system it takes 7-8 hours to complete a WU (GPU client) - CPU throttles itself back, so the whole system is slow. You can see I could produce only 19 WUs. Anyway if I have time I'll let my PC to fold - it won't be a dozens of WU, but every little counts.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I never fold, however I will fold tonight, because i'm curious how many point I can make in...? 1 hr/day/week idk what time you use to measure.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


I never fold, however I will fold tonight, because i'm curious how many point I can make in...? 1 hr/day/week idk what time you use to measure.


You should be able to pull 5-8k points per day (ppd) on that rig.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
You should be able to pull 5-8k points per day (ppd) on that rig.

I got the nvidea gpu version, and it says ~350ns/day. Is that normal, it seems very low compared to 5-8k...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


I got the nvidea gpu version, and it says ~350ns/day. Is that normal, it seems very low compared to 5-8k...


ns != points. Download fahmon to monitor the client in ppd. Guides are in the Folding Essentials thread.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


same thing with mine right now


i feel your pain. 4890 folding aint cutting it


----------



## Deagle50ae

Just got my 260's up and running.
They're buzzing along happily!

CPU will join when I get my new radiator in the mail.


----------



## zodac

24 hour *BUMP*


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Hopefully we get a point surge in the next update, we're a bit behind for the day and that's no bueno.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Hopefully we get a point surge in the next update, we're a bit behind for the day and that's no bueno.

Yea were down a bit :/ get folding!


----------



## SgtSpike

Advantage in Russia: It's cold enough to fold year-round with electricity from computer usage replacing electricity from heat usage.

Been running about 8k per day with my HTPC, desktop, and work rig (8800GT) folding.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


Yea were down a bit :/ get folding!


Haha between my GPU comp card and my main folding machines I'm pushing about 38-40k a day since I got my farm back up and running a couple of days ago. Stupid old mobo, need to figure out what's wrong with it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Haha between my GPU comp card and my main folding machines I'm pushing about 38-40k a day since I got my farm back up and running a couple of days ago. Stupid old mobo, need to figure out what's wrong with it.


















I make a 1/10th of that...


----------



## epidemic

I have to shut down my rig in the morning to ship off my 285 I hope to be back up and running Monday night with my new card. So you guys have to pickup my slack.


----------



## Deagle50ae

BOO!

Woke up to discover... one of my GPU's was folding for Anonymous!

I did have my VMware client going .... but it 36 hours went by without having a single work unit assigned... whats up with that?


----------



## godofdeath

i'll be folding for you guys in a week at most, if not by sat or sun
this depends wen i get my stuff tho so yea, next week the lateast
plus learning all the stuff to setting it up lol


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i'll be folding for you guys in a week at most, if not by sat or sun
this depends wen i get my stuff tho so yea, next week the lateast
plus learning all the stuff to setting it up lol


Let us know if you need a hand









Bring on the work units


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Let us know if you need a hand









Bring on the work units
















where's the guide to:
running off gpu most efficiently
gonna have 2 cards


----------



## chatch15117

I'm applying for an undergrad research grant to buy a Tesla S2050. Hopefully that will score some major points!


----------



## CTRLurself

I just set up a CPU folder assigned 4 cores of my i7 @3.33GHz (648ppd avg) and a GPU folder on my GTX285 @ stock settings (7624ppd avg) folding for OCN. If everything goes as planned there will be a new i7 coming for me tomorrow... fingers crossed.

I'll post in the thread for my postbit tomorrow after my GPU finishes it's WU


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


BOO!

Woke up to discover... one of my GPU's was folding for Anonymous!

I did have my VMware client going .... but it 36 hours went by without having a single work unit assigned... whats up with that?


A power cut at Stanford. A lot of their servers were down.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Got my SMP up and running.

22,000ppd with my GPUs (stock clocks) and 7 threads i7

now if only they'd give me some -bidadv's!


----------



## AyeYo

Finally got the new rig going! At 2270 PPD between the stock clocked CPU and the slightly (still testing) OC'd 8600GT. Not much, but hopefully it helps.


----------



## zodac

Nice to see everyone getting more rigs setup. We need it now, since the Russians seem to be fighting back.


----------



## Hueristic

Maybe they moved from opium to heroin?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Maybe they moved from opium to heroin?









Can I just stick with some good vodka?

I like my bloody marys and screwdrivers.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Can I just stick with some good vodka?

I like my bloody marys and screwdrivers.























I'll stick with my opiates!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nice to see everyone getting more rigs setup. We need it now, since the Russians seem to be fighting back.

Won't accomplish much except bankrupt their country and usher in republic government. That, and ensuring that nuclear weapons get mothballed until they wander into the hands of extremists around the world.

You know Huerie, you need to share.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
You know Huerie, you need to share.

I think the VA might frown on that.


----------



## CryWin

When my power supply get's here tomorrow I can put in my EVGA 8800GS..


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Awesome to see everyone stepping up. Keep it folding 24/7









I just bumped my CPU OC back up to 3GHz from stock. That should bring in a few thousand more points each week for OCN


----------



## godofdeath

having trouble removing my 4 pin mb adapter so can't fold for you guys yet


----------



## biltong

Yesterday I got 2k points in, today I'm probably gonna get about 3k in








It's been on since 5:30 this morning and it's now 8pm









MOAR FOLDZORS!!!!!11!one!~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Hmmm... stand next too little cart!


This. x10^1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 .


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I'll stick with my opiates!

















Hm. Opiates...I think I had some of those...when I hurt myself and had spinal surgery.

The IV ones in the hospital were much better than the pills.









Oh well, my booze is legal for me now. Pills aren't. Woe is me. :lachen.


----------



## Capwn

PUUUUSShhh little karrrt!!!\\

Can we officially move the foldathon up a few days and extend it??? All in favor say I.


----------



## epidemic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


PUUUUSShhh little karrrt!!!\\

Can we officially move the foldathon up a few days and extend it??? All in favor say I.


Nooo I won't have my rig back up until Monday night.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Hm. Opiates...I think I had some of those...when I hurt myself and had spinal surgery.

The IV ones in the hospital were much better than the pills.









Oh well, my booze is legal for me now. Pills aren't. Woe is me. :lachen.


That my friend is the exact reason I have been on them since 2001 and am on them indefinitely. Also explains my sometimes insane posts and why I use the mouse for emoticons when I can't reach the keyboard.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


That my friend is the exact reason I have been on them since 2001 and am on them indefinitely. Also explains my sometimes insane posts and why I use the mouse for emoticons when I can't reach the keyboard.










This explains _sooo_ much.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


This explains _sooo_ much.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

OMG! anyone looking to step up their folding? There is like 12 GX2s for sale in the video card sale section... for $140 a piece!

Pick them up so we can keep fighting these Russians. Sooner they are bought, the sooner they are back in service folding.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
OMG! anyone looking to step up their folding? There is like 12 GX2s for sale in the video card sale section... for $140 a piece!

Pick them up so we can keep fighting these Russians. Sooner they are bought, the sooner they are back in service folding.

Anyone wants to donate some to me I'll put them in service and retire my 8800gs's and 9800gt to the freebie section.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Anyone wants to donate some to me I'll put them in service and retire my 8800gs's and 9800gt to the freebie section.

hey, I would do the same for 2 or maybe even 3 of my cards if someone did that for me








But I would only freebie them to active 24/7 folders.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


OMG! anyone looking to step up their folding? There is like 12 GX2s for sale in the video card sale section... for $140 a piece!

Pick them up so we can keep fighting these Russians. Sooner they are bought, the sooner they are back in service folding.


Just saw this...









I might have to pull the trigger


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Just saw this...









I might have to pull the trigger









































Do it! Wish I could.


----------



## Capwn

bump


----------



## iamwardicus

What I wouldn't give for a 9800 gx2 as a freebie for 24/7 folding.... Although I would need to get my new motherboard first (waits patiently for the next "win a bit of computer funds" contest thread and hopes to win...). My 285 is folding 24/7 though! it's only slowdown is basically when I play WoW for awhile.


----------



## Deagle50ae

now how do I add my third GTX260 to my rig. hmmmmm


----------



## thenailedone

Wow... 3 days in a row in the red... is OCN slipping at week-ends or the Russians picking up?!


----------



## Daney

The stats are on our side, 24hr avg is much better on OCN than the russians'.

I'm starting up my 5770 folding again







.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

we did real well yesterday. But they still earned more points than us.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, we got 2.7mil and they still got more than us. Good thing the Foldathon is just around the corner.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, we got 2.7mil and they still got more than us. Good thing the Foldathon is just around the corner.










and we have someone bringing a bunch of i7s over to get us past them


----------



## frankenstein406

they seem to be stepping it up. We can't let them win. They will fall just like the kgb.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frankenstein406* 
they seem to be stepping it up. We can't let them win. They will fall just like the kgb.

Ya know alot of russians get offended being compared to soviets. Most didn't join out of choice.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Ya know alot of russians get offended being compared to soviets. Most didn't join out of choice.









ahh just joking. Love ww2 stuff have my ww2 helmet in my room.


----------



## E_man

My folding client (gpu only for now) is set up so that is says under team 37726. Does that mean it's auto uploading and adding to our score, or do I manually do it. First time folding


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
My folding client (gpu only for now) is set up so that is says under team 37726. Does that mean it's auto uploading and adding to our score, or do I manually do it. First time folding









yep, you can download fahmon to see your PPD.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
yep, you can download fahmon to see your PPD.

Or use math and figure it out yourself


----------



## CTRLurself

I just noticed the protein I'm folding now is called "Giving Russians Opium May Alter Current Situation"


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Or use math and figure it out yourself

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]* 
I just noticed the protein I'm folding now is called "Giving Russians Opium May Alter Current Situation"


----------



## SpcCdr

@ E_Man (& ALL)
Fahmon is good,
or you could just get your feet wet using [email protected] desktop Stats feeder

Desktop tracker & 1 click to your EOC page!

Thanks for folding!
(& double thanks for folding for OCN







)
Cheers


----------



## DeadSkull

Are we falling behing TSC! Russia?

One week ago Team OCN supposed to surpass Russia in two weeks. Now its up to 2.5 months?


----------



## Monster34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Are we falling behing TSC! Russia?

One week ago Team OCN supposed to surpass Russia in two weeks. Now its up to 2.5 months?

Yea noticed we are falling behind a little. Dont worry to much there is a big folder getting ready to join ocn named Flying JJ. We crunched together on another team, and I think he is going to be up to about a million points per week.

Waves to JJ... I see you lurking.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Yep, not to 1 million yet, a few setbacks though I am only getting between 700-850 k per week. I am switching over the i7 farm as they complete this weekend. Hope to have 1 more in the next few weeks and a few more ( 4 ) before April. Good to see you again monsters, stop by the Skype chat man ( hoping it is the monsters from 111 ).


----------



## epidemic

Can't wait to see you pass me in a week JJ welcome to the team.


----------



## thenailedone

go Go GO!


----------



## Hueristic

Code:


Code:


7  TSC! Russia  962  6,983        2,553,722  405,910  933,050  933,050  1,367,237,441  3,362,173
8 Overclock.net 622 4,846     2,594,080 402,396 994,900 994,900 1,363,587,723 2,971,034


----------



## frankenstein406

getting another card soon and switching to q6700 when i get a board hopefully we get more points.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ*


Yep, not to 1 million yet, a few setbacks though I am only getting between 700-850 k per week. I am switching over the i7 farm as they complete this weekend. Hope to have 1 more in the next few weeks and a few more ( 4 ) before April. Good to see you again monsters, stop by the Skype chat man ( hoping it is the monsters from 111 ).




















At that rate I'll be seeing you run by me in a week









Good to have you with us!!!


----------



## FlyingJJ

Thanks mega, as soon as this post is up, 2 of the i7's are getting reconfiged to OCN. The other 2 in the morning when they finish their WU's. As I catch them between WU's the gpu's will be over. Bad week last week only 786 k points.







I need more gear.









Edit: 2 over, 2 to go .


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ*


2 over, 2 to go .


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ*


Thanks mega, as soon as this post is up, 2 of the i7's are getting reconfiged to OCN. The other 2 in the morning when they finish their WU's. As I catch them between WU's the gpu's will be over. Bad week last week only 786 k points.







I need more gear.









Edit: 2 over, 2 to go .


Can already see the difference!


----------



## frankenstein406

Lets go guys! slowly getting under top 2000 lol.


----------



## Monster34

Switched another gpu over today myself. That makes 2x 8800GTS 512's, 1 9800GTX+, and 1 GTX275. Now to start working on getting the smp2 clients going.


----------



## jarble

back up to full power till me2 comes out


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monster34*


Switched another gpu over today myself. That makes 2x 8800GTS 512's, 1 9800GTX+, and 1 GTX275. Now to start working on getting the smp2 clients going.










Very nice!!


----------



## Dizzymagoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Lets go guys. Pass them and don't look back.









I will look back, but with a 1 finger salute!


----------



## Capwn

Man I really hope this foldathon gives us a nice boost to let them know we are def. not playing. lol


----------



## frankenstein406

Hopefully. Lets Get going guys! Also which packets are the most points?


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


Hopefully. Lets Get going guys! Also which packets are the most points?


-bigadv work units

take two days to fold on 7 threads of an i7
You get 25,000pts for completing, plus 30,000+ bonus points depending on how fast you complete it. I think the one I did was like 65,000points... which is 32,500PPD on CPU only.


----------



## CL3P20

i will holding a OC challenge next month in the benchmarking section for :

Fastest CPU WU
Fastest GPU WU

...there will be brackets for the comp based on architecture, to keep things fair...more info as it develops..thread coming soon

but for now- Its been a while since I stopped in..thought Id say "hullo" and bring something to share..

folding with a P4 551...and GTX275+GTS250


----------



## iamwardicus

Awesome way to use an old P4!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


i will holding a OC challenge next month in the benchmarking section for :

Fastest CPU WU
Fastest GPU WU













































:a pplaud:


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


i will holding a OC challenge next month in the benchmarking section for :

Fastest CPU WU
Fastest GPU WU

...there will be brackets for the comp based on architecture, to keep things fair...more info as it develops..thread coming soon

but for now- Its been a while since I stopped in..thought Id say "hullo" and bring something to share..

folding with a P4 551...and GTX275+GTS250


I guess its time to see what volts this baby needs to hit the 2k+ straps


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I guess its time to see what volts this baby needs to hit the 2k+ straps


----------



## TrippinBimmer

WOOT! I just Bumped my 285gtx on the stock cooler







Hopefully a few more ppd will come out









-TrippinBimmer


----------



## FlyingJJ

Three i7's over and folding for ocn. One more i7 and 4-275's to go, will get those set to 37726 tonight. More parts on order for more i7 rigs, cpu's in hand.


----------



## corky dorkelson

8800GT back up and running, possibly a GTX+ soon.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ*


Three i7's over and folding for ocn. One more i7 and 4-275's to go, will get those set to 37726 tonight. More parts on order for more i7 rigs, cpu's in hand.


















Happy to have you on the team


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 







Happy to have you on the team









lol, he is going to become our top producer this week.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
lol, he is going to become our top producer this week.

Hence the *two* smilies.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hence the *two* smilies.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I guess its time to see what volts this baby needs to hit the 2k+ straps










 *insert menacing voice here* Yesss..yess..the time has come!! Muuhaaha!!


----------



## TrippinBimmer

WOOT!







i7 Drool....

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## godofdeath

someone donate me an i7 so i can rack up points


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Based on the new super WU I am running, I think we will pass the Russian's in about 10 minutes...
















Gotta love those 943808pt WU's


----------



## Benladesh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Based on the new super WU I am running, I think we will pass the Russian's in about 10 minutes...
















Gotta love those 943808pt WU's































posted 2 hours ago, what happened with it?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benladesh* 
posted 2 hours ago, what happened with it?

Well it finished but sadly I didn't get the 90k points








It was just a glitch of course but it looked cool seeing 9 million PPD.


----------



## Dallus

How can I set up my SMP client to only use 2 cores because I run 2 GPU clients? I thought I did it but when I run my SMP client it cuts my GPU usage down to 50-55%. Kinda annoying if you ask me. If someone could help me, please share. Thanks!


----------



## biltong

-smp 2









EDIT: I stop folding for a week and look what happens! Sies!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


*insert menacing voice here* Yesss..yess..the time has come!! Muuhaaha!!










yes master









btw up to 2052







but I think I only have one more strap left in afterburner. anyone know what app has no limits so I can get this card down to the gates of hell?


----------



## CL3P20

Rivatuner...adv user options... set max clock limit to "aa" or "a9" ...2400mhz shaders good enough for you..?


----------



## Pir

Still folding with 2 gpu and a smp client, did we overtake team Russia yet?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Rivatuner...adv user options... set max clock limit to "aa" or "a9" ...2400mhz shaders good enough for you..?


thanks man I guess we will see how far she can go after work. I am siting at 1.2v so I still have some head room to play with


----------



## CL3P20

1.26-1.28 ...should get you another 100mhz on core from where your at [if at 1.20v ] Of course, with slightly less you might be able to keep the core cool enough to push yet another shader strap.. maybe 2106 or even 2166..next strap is 2214.


----------



## Dallus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biltong*


-smp 2









EDIT: I stop folding for a week and look what happens! Sies!


Can I then set a core affinity to 2&3 and let the GPU run on 0&1?

Still trying to get those last second tweaks in before the fold-a-thon!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


1.26-1.28 ...should get you another 100mhz on core from where your at [if at 1.20v ] Of course, with slightly less you might be able to keep the core cool enough to push yet another shader strap.. maybe 2106 or even 2166..next strap is 2214.










1.23-5v core is at stock clocks to help keep temps down (38-40c full load) for now the goal is 2166 beond that I may have to get a bigger rad


----------



## thenailedone

Now let us see if the fold-a-thon has the desired effect


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Now let us see if the fold-a-thon has the desired effect










I hope so; not been a great day so far. Hopefully it's everyone getting some -bigadv WUs ready for tomorrow.


----------



## CL3P20

23k today


----------



## AyeYo

Wow, overtake time up to 3 years! What the heck happened? Let's hope the second day of the foldathon rakes in a lot of points.


----------



## godofdeath

woo close to helping you guys
just needa get them 68 ohms dummy plugs tomorrow


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Wow, overtake time up to 3 years! What the heck happened? Let's hope the second day of the foldathon rakes in a lot of points.


Don't worry; EOC is a couple of days behind on the averages, and since they've been gaining on us somedays it's just all over the place at the moment. A few consistent days of use catching them and we'll be back to 3 weeks (or less







).


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Wow, overtake time up to 3 years! What the heck happened? Let's hope the second day of the foldathon rakes in a lot of points.


Lol... Nothing more I can do I got my rigs running all out. We are still holding them up with way less folders lol.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Hopefully we will see a little jump here today. Have a few bigadv WU's finishing up. If I changed the team number correctly there will be 4 finishing for ocn today, then every 2 to 2-1/2 days plus the 4-275's going 24/7.


----------



## biltong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dallus*


Can I then set a core affinity to 2&3 and let the GPU run on 0&1?

Still trying to get those last second tweaks in before the fold-a-thon!


No need! Set -smp 3 and let your GPUs run on one core. One core should do the trick. If they bog down, then yes, you can set the affinity to core 2&3 for cpu, and 0&1 for gpus.


----------



## Kaippar

I started folding because of this thread









Can't get so much points with my setup, but everything helps I hope.

Let's beat those ruskies


----------



## godofdeath

what should the settings be under the advance tab when you go to configure on [email protected]?
im not sure if i did that part right


----------



## zodac

Nothing in general, unless you want to change the Machine ID. You could change the Core Priority, but there's nothing you need to change in that section really.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nothing in general, unless you want to change the Machine ID. You could change the Core Priority, but there's nothing you need to change in that section really.


so just check off
slightly higer
and do not lock?

what's the additional do hicky i see


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


so just check off
slightly higer
and do not lock?

what's the additional do hicky i see


Not sure if it makes any difference, I've never changed any of the settings there.

(A sly bump).









*EDIT:* Hey, we're catching up to Custom PC & bit-tech (team 6) as well now. Hehe, we keep this up and we'll be up into 5th.


----------



## thenailedone

Seems the fold-a-thon points are starting to come through


----------



## Deagle50ae

Well. I got running 100% a little too late for the foldathon.
Now I'm doing 42,000ppd (1 SMP + 2 GPU's) and I'll do my best to keep it running.


----------



## frankenstein406

Don't stop guys!


----------



## Pinus_nigra

Well, hello guys.
I've just buried my 2x GTX280. Damn [email protected]


----------



## Pinus_nigra

They just phoned me from a repair shop, both GTX280 need to be reballed. That's bad, because it costs like a new(used) 280 :'(


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinus_nigra*


Well, hello guys.
I've just buried my 2x GTX280. Damn [email protected]


----------



## pxx

Вперед парни! Не дадим им расслабиться.


----------



## JorgyBaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pxx*


Вперед парни! Не дадим им расслабиться.


Here for you lazy ones.









Quote:



Next guys! Do not let them relax.


----------



## biltong

It's all FlyingJJ's doing, getting us 300k up on TSC, but my lil GTS250 is still chugging along and has put out about 2667 points today, and 4509 for the foldathon.


----------



## Pinus_nigra

BTW, guys. You wrote at the beginning of the thread that you are looking someone with a fluent russian language. I was born in Ukraine, so I can help.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinus_nigra*


They just phoned me from a repair shop, both GTX280 need to be reballed. That's bad, because it costs like a new(used) 280 :'(


Just bake them.


----------



## nckid4u

TSC is ramping up their efforts as well. Their ppd average the last few days is up up up. We need to continue this effort past the FAT.


----------



## CTRLurself

I'm happy my GPU finally started getting 1900pt WUs now so my production will increase a little.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


I'm happy my GPU finally started getting 1900pt WUs now so my production will increase a little.


you doing big av packets?


----------



## CTRLurself

With the CUDA folder I got the only thing you can do is "enable packets larger than 10MB" and after ~30 WUs it's finally giving me the larger ones. I have it set to 100% GPU usage and I only turn it off when I'm playing games on the computer or when I shut it down for the day (folds 12-16 hours a day).


----------



## Pinus_nigra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


Just bake them.


No use. I've tried this, but they are seem to be totally dead. Some sort of separation of textolite layers.


----------



## zodac

Nice job guys, yesterday was the most amount of points gained in one day since we started this thread.























Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


I'm happy my GPU finally started getting 1900pt WUs now so my production will increase a little.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


With the CUDA folder I got the only thing you can do is "enable packets larger than 10MB" and after ~30 WUs it's finally giving me the larger ones. I have it set to 100% GPU usage and I only turn it off when I'm playing games on the computer or when I shut it down for the day (folds 12-16 hours a day).


The 1888 point WUs (which I think are the ones you are talking about) may be bigger, but they give less points than the 353s.

Also, are you running -bigadv WUs on your i7?


----------



## Somenamehere

I edited both my computers and now went from 6500 a day to 8500 !


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The 1888 point WUs (which I think are the ones you are talking about) may be bigger, but they give less points than the 353s.

Also, are you running -bigadv WUs on your i7?

That's the exact client I'm using for CPU folding, I have to reigned back to 50% usage because I still use this computer for other things.

And the GPU folding I get 200 extra points doing the 1888's vs the 353's for some reason. I get around 9k ppd doing the 1888pts but only about 8k ppd on the 353's. It takes 5 hours to do on 1888 or 1 hour per 353 for my GTX285. I'm pushing about 12k ppd vs my old 11k ppd before I started getting larger WUs.


----------



## CL3P20

^^ Your 285 needs moar shader speed..







..You can do over 10k easy on the 353's with a bit of tuning..temps permitting of course.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinus_nigra*


No use. I've tried this, but they are seem to be totally dead. Some sort of separation of textolite layers.










reballing is only needed if solder is bad.


----------



## Pir

Brought another smp client online, should do some good for the cause.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Looking good OCN!!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

We now have not one, not two, but THREE teams in our sights!!! Not to mention 3,000,000 work units in the coming day(s). Keep up the good work! Let's get in the top 5 and NEVER look back. Great job.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Looking good OCN!!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

We now have not one, not two, but THREE teams in our sights!!! Not to mention 3,000,000 work units in the coming day(s). Keep up the good work! Let's get in the top 5 and NEVER look back. Great job.


AND we got more points than Maximum PC Magazine. I think just going after the Russians is beneath us.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
^^ Your 285 needs moar shader speed..







..You can do over 10k easy on the 353's with a bit of tuning..temps permitting of course.

I'm not going to overclock until my machine is in it's new home. Check out my HAF 932 mod-log in my sig, once everything is in my HAF I'm going to push my i7 to 4GHz+ and then OC my GPU as far as temps permit. Right now temps under load are about 60C in my cramped 900.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


AND we got more points than Maximum PC Magazine. I think just going after the Russians is beneath us.










Lets walk before we run


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Lets walk before we run










But if we run we'll get there faster.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But if we run we'll get there faster.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Looking good OCN!!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

We now have not one, not two, but THREE teams in our sights!!! Not to mention 3,000,000 work units in the coming day(s). Keep up the good work! Let's get in the top 5 and NEVER look back. Great job.


woooooo! we need more foldathons!


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lieutenant_Dan* 
woooooo! we need more foldathons!

The fold-a-thons are a nice boost but just like the tortoise and the hair I think long term consistent performance is the key


----------



## godofdeath

i would fold so much more if i knew what keeps making my comp freeze


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i would fold so much more if i knew what keeps making my comp freeze


what issues are you having?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


what issues are you having?


computer keeps freezing
don't know if its from running 64 bit or maybe professional version of win7 or bad driver
never happened on 32 bit especially in like oct or nov when cod:mw2 came out and i played that ugh hard to figure it out


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


computer keeps freezing
don't know if its from running 64 bit or maybe professional version of win7 or bad driver
never happened on 32 bit especially in like oct or nov when cod:mw2 came out and i played that ugh hard to figure it out


Would suggest starting a new thread (if you have not) and let OCN help you solve your problem


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Would suggest starting a new thread (if you have not) and let OCN help you solve your problem










lol i tried under drivers for nvidia not sure if it is
if not i dont know what forum to go to
i might just jump back to 32 bit of win7 ultimate or win7 ultimate 64 and see what happens there


----------



## tagurtoast

its funny how they have like twice as many folders and we still have the same amount of points LOL.


----------



## godofdeath

well ill leave my comp on n see what happens, if im back to the login screen, im going back to 32 bit in the morning


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


well ill leave my comp on n see what happens, if im back to the login screen, im going back to 32 bit in the morning


Im thinking it's either driver related or unstable overclock. try to revert back to stock clocks and see if it still does it.


----------



## Aqualoon

I like how we're gaining on them with about 500 less users


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I like how we're gaining on them with about 500 less users




















Indeed my friend


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


Im thinking it's either driver related or unstable overclock. try to revert back to stock clocks and see if it still does it.


i think its drivers
i overclocked it during 32 bit and played games and such and nothing happened
maybe unstable on 64 bit? ran prime95 for like 25hrs before nothing happened


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i think its drivers
i overclocked it during 32 bit and played games and such and nothing happened
maybe unstable on 64 bit? ran prime95 for like 25hrs before nothing happened


64 bit is harder to get stable than in 32 bit so that can be the reason. I was prime stable on my overclock before but crashed whenever I ran folding. I just uped my voltage a bit and was good money. of course its different for everyone.
try uninstaling all drivers, run driver sweeper in safe mode and then reinstall drivers


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


64 bit is harder to get stable than in 32 bit so that can be the reason. I was prime stable on my overclock before but crashed whenever I ran folding. I just uped my voltage a bit and was good money. of course its different for everyone.
try uninstaling all drivers, run driver sweeper in safe mode and then reinstall drivers


well im on this video driver and it seems fine so far... only time will tell
might go back to 32 bit if im too lazy


----------



## [Teh Root]

I fold for TSC, sooooooooo akward.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


I fold for TSC, sooooooooo akward.


a mob will now be after you


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


I fold for TSC, sooooooooo akward.


it really doesnt matter who you fold for as long as your folding for a cause


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tank*


it really doesnt matter who you fold for as long as your folding for a cause


qft!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


it really doesnt matter who you fold for as long as your folding for a cause


Agreed. Folding>Competition.


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah but it's the competition that makes it fun. However, could always invent a drinking game for staring at your folding client.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yeah but it's the competition that makes it fun. However, could always invent a drinking game for staring at your folding client.

a shot everytime someone mentions they are not folding for this team


----------



## zodac

Ok, guys, the Foldathon may be over but we've still got work to do. Hopefully Mort and admin will have a nice little morale booster coming up soon, but until then we're still ~3mil behind TSC.

Charge!


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok, guys, the Foldathon may be over but we've still got work to do. Hopefully Mort and admin will have a nice little morale booster coming up soon, but until then we're still ~3mil behind TSC.

Charge!










I got the power supply for my girls rig so I have 2-GTS250's running along with my Quad core


----------



## thenailedone

Need more folders...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


I got the power supply for my girls rig so I have 2-GTS250's running along with my Quad core










Haha, that's more like it.


----------



## AyeYo

Should have extended that foldathon another two days. Looks like they're having one of their own. lol


----------



## Aqualoon

Looks like they're making a good push today


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Looks like they're making a good push today


today and everyday we can fold


----------



## iamwardicus

arg... I'll hopefully be folding again by tonight... I'm trying to enlarge the fan hole around my radiator a bit to get some more airflow - and the little dremel i bought isn't doing the job..... Hoping by tonight i'll be back in business.....


----------



## tofunater

Finally got my i7 up and folding -bigadv. I'm Bringing in about 12k ppd right now with it. Once gpu3 is out, I'll fire up my 5850 too.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofunater*


Finally got my i7 up and folding -bigadv. I'm Bringing in about 12k ppd right now with it. Once gpu3 is out, I'll fire up my 5850 too.


-bigadv folding on the i7 will bring in more than 12k PPD my friend, I assure you. More like 30-35k with the bonus.









And GPU3 isn't going to be available for ATI cards for a while...


----------



## godofdeath

ahhhhh i want an i7 for 30k points


----------



## nomolos

im trying to get together enough funds to get my other 2 9800 gx2's online...thinking about getting an i7 folding along w/ them


----------



## tofunater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


-bigadv folding on the i7 will bring in more than 12k PPD my friend, I assure you. More like 30-35k with the bonus.









And GPU3 isn't going to be available for ATI cards for a while...










I have to complete my first 10 units though before i can get the bonus, so for the next few days, I'll only be getting 12k


----------



## PCCstudent

I fold on a budget (no i7 here) but I am inching up to 20kppd. I am adding two 9600's as soon as they get here (I told you I was on a budget). Bought them here for 50.00 each,hey it was all I could afford.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofunater*


I have to complete my first 10 units though before i can get the bonus, so for the next few days, I'll only be getting 12k


Oooh, I bet you can't wait.









Also, we passed the 50% mark yesterday.


----------



## Tank

I had to turn my girls rig off, the one folding on my second GTS 250. parents said the electric bill is getting out of hand. But they did say I could leave mine on as long as I turn it off for at least a couple days during the week. So much for getting over 14K ppd's.


----------



## zodac

1400 PPD? Can't you put the GTS 250 into your sig rig? Or am I confusing your rigs (again)?


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1400 PPD? Can't you put the GTS 250 into your sig rig? Or am I confusing your rigs (again)?


I can but it messes up my overclock on my ard. I have the MSI N250GTS 1G OC.....crunching away @ 802/1998/1161...when I had my other card the XFX it would downclock my other card because the XFX is only 512mb and the MSI is 1GB ram....never figured out why it would downclock the msi when they wernt even in SLI

oh and I meant 14k ppd


----------



## zodac

Ahh.. now I understand... Oh well, just have to wait until the next Foldathon then.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ahh.. now I understand... Oh well, just have to wait until the next Foldathon then.










mine still crunching away on the cpu and gts250, and gonna stay crunching whenever its on, unless I have to do some encoding then it will get paused for that, lol


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
I fold on a budget (no i7 here) but I am inching up to 20kppd. I am adding two 9600's as soon as they get here (I told you I was on a budget). Bought them here for 50.00 each,hey it was all I could afford.

Its not about how much you are contributing, its that you are contributing. I made the mistake of going beyond my means for more folding power and have since downgraded. Do what you can with what you can afford.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oooh, I bet you can't wait.









Also, we passed the 50% mark yesterday.









It'll be another two weeks before I get there, and youre right, I can barely wait


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
Its not about how much you are contributing, its that you are contributing. I made the mistake of going beyond my means for more folding power and have since downgraded. Do what you can with what you can afford.









It'll be another two weeks before I get there, and youre right, I can barely wait









Well said.


----------



## godofdeath

sorry everyone not folding for now since im running prime95 on my comp to see if its stable
went back to 32bit
will see what happens
if not i give up on overclocking and will revert back to stock and gpu fold

ill be back around 3am est lol


----------



## Strat79

Missed the foldathon, although I fold 24/7 anyway, just forgot to enter it. Looks like we are inching up on them!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Missed the foldathon, although I fold 24/7 anyway, just forgot to enter it. Looks like we are inching up on them!


We are indeed


----------



## shnur

I just came across that thread and decided to donate my 4870 with my quad to this cause, it's going to be the first time I'm going to play against my own country; pretty exciting...


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


The fold-a-thons are a nice boost but just like the tortoise and the hair I think long term consistent performance is the key










Yep, we were looking to be first at one point, but that was just a mad rush.


----------



## Pinus_nigra

Hi again guys, I've just recieved my pair of GTX.
First- dead. No chance to recover it.
Second- alive. But I've decided to sell it for 40$.

If you want to know about TSC, i can translate their posts, BTW, because of complexity of russian language Google translate sometimes works lame.


----------



## Pinus_nigra

BTW, 5870's temp is about 85 degrees centigrade. I'm scared guys.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinus_nigra*


BTW, 5870's temp is about 85 degrees centigrade. I'm scared guys.


Crank up the fan to 100% if you can stand the noise.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinus_nigra*


If you want to know about TSC, i can translate their posts, BTW, because of complexity of russian language Google translate sometimes works lame.










any intel you can give will be appreciated


----------



## Pinus_nigra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millillion*


Crank up the fan to 100% if you can stand the noise.


No-no-no








The sound of fan at 100% looks like a vacuum cleaner was put in the case.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinus_nigra* 
No-no-no








The sound of fan at 100% looks like a vacuum cleaner was put in the case.

haha, for the foldathon I had 3 little vacuum cleaners in my case then








I always have my cards fans at 100% and it keeps them below 60Â°


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*









any intel you can give will be appreciated










I can translate too, whatever you guys need

















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinus_nigra*


No-no-no








The sound of fan at 100% looks like a vacuum cleaner was put in the case.


Don't be scared of 80C temps, it's ok, card is alive until like 120C...
If you are a bit skeptical (as I am with my 4870), I'd say push the fan at like 50-60%, usually it's ok at that point and keeps temps down; my temps went from 75 under 98% usage for Folding to a stable 55C...


----------



## Pinus_nigra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*









any intel you can give will be appreciated










It's rather difficult to read more than 20 threads. What exatly shoud I look for? Maybe you can give me some "Keywords"?


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinus_nigra*


It's rather difficult to read more than 20 threads. What exatly shoud I look for? Maybe you can give me some "Keywords"?


...OCN...folding...oh crap oh crap they are going to pass us...







...







...


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
...OCN...folding...oh crap oh crap they are going to pass us...







...







...

I lol'ed


----------



## CL3P20

me thinks OCN has a new vmod'd folding farm in the works..


----------



## Monster34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


me thinks OCN has a new vmod'd folding farm in the works..










We could use it. They seem to be recruiting a lot of new members.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monster34*


We could use it. They seem to be recruiting a lot of new members.


Yeah, and it's been a pretty bad day for us so far. Hopefully someone will drop off a few -bigadvs soon.


----------



## Pinus_nigra

Quote:

They seem to be recruiting a lot of new members.
Yes, quite right. And as far as I see from their forum, they plan to switch some members (and I think the strongest ones) to [email protected], and new recruits needed to compensate somehow the absence of strong members.


----------



## thenailedone

We are going to have to up our game :/


----------



## CL3P20

I can only say this much now.. 6x GPU's ...shooting for +80k PPD


----------



## Monster34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I can only say this much now.. 6x GPU's ...shooting for +80k PPD









Wow! That would be phenomenal for 6 gpu's. I'm folding with 4 and average about 25,000 ppd.

What gpu's will you be using?


----------



## CL3P20

I cant give up all the goods yet..







... they should be coming soon.. the thread will be in the folding section..something like "new.. omf!! vmod farm!"


----------



## Monster34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I cant give up all the goods yet..







... they should be coming soon.. the thread will be in the folding section..something like "new.. omf!! vmod farm!"









Cool! Git em done.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I cant give up all the goods yet..







... they should be coming soon.. the thread will be in the folding section..something like "new.. omf!! vmod farm!"









im giddy with excitement


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I cant give up all the goods yet..







... they should be coming soon.. the thread will be in the folding section..something like "new.. omf!! vmod farm!"










13k ppd each, as a rough guess, highly overclocked Galaxy GTS250x2s?


----------



## UssR

Ironically, that "Soviet Russia" is competing with the United States, in which one of them will bring more benefits the United States.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UssR*


Ironically, that Soviet Russia is competing with the United States, in which one of them will bring more benefits the United States.










lol. Soviet Russia is long gone, now.
heck, it's taboo for outsiders to even mention it to Russians.


----------



## AyeYo

Man, these guys are putting up a fight!


----------



## sosikwitit

Silly americans...Even when it's for a good cause... **shakes head**


----------



## Aqualoon

We're gonna GIT-R-DONE!


----------



## CTRLurself

I'm back down to ~7k ppd. Been having to many problems with my smp client losing it's WUs when I shutdown at night, so I set up 5 normal x86 folders to equal the loading of my smp client but I won't be getting bonus points







can't wait til my other computers start coming online.


----------



## Jamanious

Man, I wish I could have stayed folding 24/7 a month longer, but as it is I cant convince my parents to let me leave my machine running all night. Still gunna fold as much as possible tho









Also guys it looks like we need to pick up our game, They're trying to defend their spot, we need to keep pushing.


----------



## mega_option101

They aren't going down without a fight now are they


----------



## Daney

Haha! I think they're on to our plan..









Think it's hard taking their position? What are we going to have to do to create a comfortable lead for ourselves!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


Think it's hard taking their position? What are we going to have to do to create a comfortable lead for ourselves!


personal sacrifice. We can pass them if we give up small things like going out to eat, renting movies, or buying new clothes and use the money toward new folding gear.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Givin' it all I got. Should put up around 250k points when all the big adv's finish today. 
Gettin' more, parts ( mobo & ps ) to complete another rig or 2 should be ordered by this weekend. Have the rest ( cpu, ram, etc.. ).


----------



## SgtSpike

I remember folding when we were back in 29th place... lol.

On the downside, my 8800GT in my work computer keeps locking the network card up due to heat, so that's been down and out for at least the weekend. There's 5k ppd... hopefully will have it back up and running soon.


----------



## scutzi128

Set my htpc to fold on its q6600 and 4850. Hoping to catch the Russians.


----------



## Aqualoon

I had to wander over to their forums...I think Google Translate needs an update ><


----------



## Pir

Someone noticed they went from 1313 folders to 1346 in just a few days?
What are they up to?


----------



## Monster34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I had to wander over to their forums...I think Google Translate needs an update ><


Ckeck out this thread, although it looks like it has not been updated in a while.
http://forums.overclockers.ru/viewto...d51a&start=260


----------



## ACM

They found out are plans by sending Russian spy's posing to be Americans to our forums.


----------



## kurt1288

Hmm, maybe I should get back into folding...


----------



## Monster34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


They found out are plans by sending Russian spy's posing to be Americans to our forums.


or could they be the developers of [email protected]


----------



## murderbymodem

Fired up my 9800GT for you guys. I haven't been as much retired as I have been just forgetting to bring my clients up when I'd be away.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


Hmm, maybe I should get back into folding...


Dooooit!

We need more folders in order to overtake em!


----------



## frankenstein406

Every time we seem to be overtaking them they bump back up really fast


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Dooooit!

We need more folders in order to overtake em!


Already done


----------



## E_man

I wish the ati client would come out already!


----------



## Pinus_nigra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I wish the ati client would come out already!

Futile hope. I wanted this when I used to crunch on 4850+8800GTS, then on 4870, and now on 5870.
I think we should agitate ATI users from all teams to boycott the [email protected] And to write the letter of protest to pande group. Because I'm waiting almost f*cking 2 years the new ATI client, so as others.

BTW, about GoogleTranslate. It really fails in translating their forum. But I can tell you, they do not know about your fold-a-thon, and moreover, they don't give a **** about their place in TOP-10.


----------



## JeevusCompact

To bad I don't have 20 grand...
I'd throw up a Windmill farm"Two Windmills""sell un used electricity back to the power plant, buy more windmills" with a Folding Farm just for OCN


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*









To bad I don't have 20 grand...
I'd throw up a Windmill farm"Two Windmills""sell un used Electiricity back to the power plant, buy more windmills" with a Folding Farm just for OCN










I've got a small farm of sorts in the house, but right now something is malfunctioning and...well...my 3pm report shows 0 points for 1 WU...***????? :swearing:

I'm gonna go home and spend 1 hour or so checking, but I can't spare a lot of time right now. I might be relocating in a few months.

But, I'm not going to Russia...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinus_nigra*


But I can tell you, they do not know about your fold-a-thon, and moreover, they don't give a **** about their place in TOP-10.


Yeah, cause we're really srs about it over here!

...

You realize this thread is moreso about friendly competition and to see how we, as Folders can squeeze more out of rigs to help the cause, right?


----------



## murderbymodem

Well, I just started up my Q6600. We're going to need all the points we can get.

Say, is anyone around here selling some cheapish folding cards? I have a rig with a free PCI-Express slot, and my Mom's computer does as well. I'll have to see if I can find a 9800GT for my second rig and something like a 9600GSO for my Mom's rig. Been meaning to get cards in these machines for a while now, never found any cards cheap enough though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yeah, cause we're really srs about it over here!

...

You realize this thread is moreso about friendly competition and to see how we, as Folders can squeeze more out of rigs to help the cause, right?

...It is?

and here I thought we were rallying the troops for a folding war with Russia...

haha, just kidding. I always tend to think of the Russians more as friends than enemies anyway. I guess because I think about World War II more than the cold war because...well, there aren't any videogames about the cold war.


----------



## russian bear

Oh hai


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *russian bear*


Oh hai










Heh!

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *russian bear*


Oh hai

























:swearing:


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *russian bear*


Oh hai










Welcome to OCN...and enjoy the fun folding challenge...

Chuck D


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *russian bear*


Oh hai










Hello. I'm not an OCN folder, but hello from OCN, nontheless!


----------



## JeevusCompact

I was gonna say hi but didn't wanna get bashed for saying Hi nor did I wanna get bashed for bashing a guest.








, Hi, Welcome to OCN.


----------



## russian bear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*
















:swearing:
























Why so butthurt?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *russian bear*


Why so butthurt?


jealousy.

Russia = colder (on average)









colder = better overclock potential


----------



## russian bear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Russia = colder (on average)








colder = better overclock potential










Well, although there's down to -40 sometimes, but usually we don't keep our folding stations outside. And, thanks to central heating, it's about +25...+30 in our houses. Thus, conditions are more or less the same I suppose.
BTW, you have Canadians and Alask... heh, not sure how to spell it, guys from Alaska, who have climate really close to ours (except for extreme cold).


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
Well, although there's down to -40 sometimes, but usually we don't keep our folding stations outside. And, thanks to central heating, it's about +25...+30 in our houses. Thus, conditions are more or less the same I suppose.
BTW, you have Canadians and Alask... heh, not sure how to spell it, guys from Alaska, who have climate really close to ours (except for extreme cold).

True!









I live in Taiwan :|

Horrible for any sort of OC









Great for getting whatever cutting-edge tech you want









EDIT: you got the spelling 100% correct.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
Why so butthurt?

filling in for Hueristic









glad to have you guys floating around the forum


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
Well, although there's down to -40 sometimes, but usually we don't keep our folding stations outside.

Aw man, you guys just had to give him the idea didn't you!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Aw man, you guys just had to give him the idea didn't you!


















Sorry


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Aw man, you guys just had to give him the idea didn't you!


















crud I need to hide my oil farm thread before the plans get leaked







na not many people are as crazy me lol


----------



## russian bear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Aw man, you guys just had to give him the idea didn't you!

















Sure thing - all TSC! members will now start drilling their 20"-thick concrete walls to use external natural cooling! Thanks, mate!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
Sure thing - all TSC! members will now start drilling their 20"-thick concrete walls to use external natural cooling! Thanks, mate!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
Sure thing - all TSC! members will now start drilling their 20"-thick concrete walls to use external natural cooling! Thanks, mate!









just turn off the heater? During our occasional winter siberian chills, I just simply use my computer for heating (works well in my room), because few buildings here in Taiwan have heating.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
Sure thing - all TSC! members will now start drilling their 20"-thick concrete walls to use external natural cooling! Thanks, mate!









Good one lol I use mine as a foot warmer when it gets cold...folding helps keep my feet warm..J/K

Chuck D


----------



## russian bear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
just turn off the heater?

oh man, turning off the heater when it's -25C is a suicide! if you don't have more than 20 folding stations at home, of course.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
oh man, turning off the heater when it's -25C is a suicide! if you don't have more than 20 folding stations at home, of course.

I should think before I post, but I don't.

Turn... down the heater?









Unless if your heating is really cheap (not where I live & work





















).

Most of my ideas spawn from being a cheapskate







.


----------



## russian bear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Turn... down the heater?









well, this could do the thing. will tell guys on our forum... hope they won't get bashed by their wives for doing that


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinus_nigra*


BTW, about GoogleTranslate. It really fails in translating their forum. But I can tell you, they do not know about your fold-a-thon, and moreover, they don't give a **** about their place in TOP-10.


Hahahaha, google auto translate.

They have a whole thread dedicated to OCN vs TSC! Russia which has more responses and more views then our thread here.


----------



## Pinus_nigra

Oh, hi *russian bear*!
Can you answer me one thing?
Your ATI team members may accept the boycott in folding or not? I'm planning a kind of flashmob, which would include all teams. The aim is to force Stanford to make a new ATI client.


----------



## Pinus_nigra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Hahahaha, google auto translate.

They have a whole thread dedicated to OCN vs TSC! Russia which has more responses and more views then our thread here.


Yes. And that's because of their forum moderator or admin. He somehow made that thread visible from any subforum, I mean when you go to subforum dedicated to MB's or CPU's or Memory - you see that thead. And I'm sure, some people entered it just to read, or just for lulz.


----------



## russian bear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


They have a whole thread dedicated to OCN vs TSC! Russia which has more responses and more views then our thread here.


Actually, the thread you've mentioned is dedicated to THIS thread, not to "OCN vs TSC! Russia" in general.







OCN delivered big times, and for the last few weeks it was much funnier reading this thread than failblog.org. All these "oh that Russians" and "DONT LET THEM WIN!!!111" hysterias, you know


----------



## russian bear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pinus_nigra*


Oh, hi *russian bear*!
Can you answer me one thing?
Your ATI team members may accept the boycott in folding or not? I'm planning a kind of flashmob, which would include all teams. The aim is to force Stanford to make a new ATI client.


well, I'll ask them, but I know that ATI owners are REALLY annoyed by Stanford's neglect.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *russian bear*


Actually, the thread you've mentioned is dedicated to THIS thread, not to "OCN vs TSC! Russia" in general.







OCN delivered big times, and for the last few weeks it was much funnier reading this thread than failblog.org. All these "oh that Russians" and "DONT LET THEM WIN!!!111" hysterias, you know










Ahahah!

I'm glad we're amusing


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Ahahah!

I'm glad we're amusing









Anything can and will be found amusing with proper amount of vodka


----------



## Benladesh

It's great to see the "competition" in here, hehe. You guys have got us folding hard and you retaliate well. Makes the game a little more fun =]


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Anything can and will be found amusing with proper amount of vodka










egh.... not for me. I pratically am knocked out cold just from Vodka's vapors.









and to think there is something like 90 proof Vodka... lol.


----------



## russian bear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Anything can and will be found amusing with proper amount of vodka









This is just a stereotype. Germans drink more, for instance. As for me, I prefer single malt whiskey (especially Islay) to vodka.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
This is just a stereotype. Germans drink more, for instance. As for me, I prefer single malt whiskey (especially Islay) to vodka.

Untrue. We Taiwanesse people drink more







(Now somebody please support me with this statement!).


----------



## russian bear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benladesh* 
It's great to see the "competition" in here, hehe. You guys have got us folding hard and you retaliate well. Makes the game a little more fun =]

Well, TSC! Russia was happy being in top 10 and did not give a f*** about it's position. But when we've found this topic (especially with all those insults on the first pages), we decided that OCN must not overtake us. Never ever!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
Well, TSC! Russia was happy being in top 10 and did not give a f*** about it's position. But when we've found this topic (especially with all those insults on the first pages), we decided that OCN must not overtake us. Never ever!

Well.....

It's all for the general scientific good, right? More submitted WU can only mean good things for humanity in general ([tinfoil]I REALLY hope so. Some maniac might just take this for new biological-weapons research!![/tinfoil]).

EDIT: Maybe I should stop on the conspiracy theories.

The government might not take too kindly to me spewing these truths
















EDIT2: Great, can't I clear a room?

EDIT3: I need to take a shower, I'll be back.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
Well, TSC! Russia was happy being in top 10 and did not give a f*** about it's position. But when we've found this topic (*especially with all those insults on the first pages*), we decided that OCN must not overtake us. Never ever!

I can see why it may have been found insulting but I can assure the statements were for the most part made in jest and in the spirit of good competition. We all fold for a good cause, now both teams are just folding a bit more









I look forward to the day OCN finally passes TSC!Russia, I just hope it happens in my life time


----------



## SgtHop

Oh no, we're losing ground. We need more power!


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
Well, TSC! Russia was happy being in top 10 and did not give a f*** about it's position. But when we've found this topic (especially with all those insults on the first pages), we decided that OCN must not overtake us. Never ever!

lol....


----------



## ablearcher

^^^^ I'm looking at TSC!'s page and they have some 300 additional active folders since the last 4 days!?


----------



## SgtHop

I do believe this means war.


----------



## S.M.

Lol, when my computer finally decides to stop giving me an error in guardedrun you'll get points from me.

7 straight, on 7 different projects.


----------



## SgtHop

I recommend getting this fixed. We need to get our 7th place back and every little bit counts.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I recommend getting this fixed. We need to get our 7th place back and every little bit counts.


There's nothing I can do about a guardedrun error.


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *russian bear*


Well, TSC! Russia was happy being in top 10 and did not give a f*** about it's position. But when we've found this topic (especially with all those insults on the first pages), we decided that OCN must not overtake us. Never ever!


I hope everybody (including members here) understand this "pass the Russians" thing was all in good fun. The idea was not to insult anybody, rather to bolster the folding effort here at OCN. I am actually quite happy to think it has also raise the awareness and effort at TSC. Science benefits and (hopefully) everybody has a good time in what appears to be a great competition.

BTW - never say never

Edit- after reading this thread, you have no business calling us out for banter. A lot of anti-american stuff in that thread. My grandfather used to say, "make sure your own doorstep is clean before you go complaining about other peoples'"


----------



## scutzi128

Must fire up more clients.....


----------



## nckid4u

We sure do. They switched over about 300-500 clients from another DC project to FAH. They are now pulling away once again. Might have to rush my case mod/upgrade to get my PPD up.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Cannot wait till my bonus points kick in.

I believe 4 more work units.


----------



## Aqualoon

must...fold...faster!


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Hello everybody.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


A lot of anti-american stuff in that thread.










Cant see anyone.

Need fold faster...


----------



## AyeYo

^lol

They're kicking our asses.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S.M.*


Lol, when my computer finally decides to stop giving me an error in guardedrun you'll get points from me.

7 straight, on 7 different projects.



8600GT's are known for that. There's nothing you can do. Just be happy you're getting partial points.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


^lol

They're kicking our asses.










We need more folders!


----------



## CTRLurself

I'm working on getting a more stable SMP VM running on my pc. For some reason my SniperXX kept on dropping WUs so it would run for 12 hours and the next day come up and start all over again like it had never run before.

I'm going to load up a XUbuntu install and toss a folding client into it, and batch script the commands to make sure I use the same command everytime. If I can get it running properly and people are interested I'll post it up on the forums as an easy option for people to SMP with.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *russian bear*


Well, TSC! Russia was happy being in top 10 and did not give a f*** about it's position. But when we've found this topic (especially with all those insults on the first pages), we decided that OCN must not overtake us. Never ever!


I just looked at the first three pages, and except for five "in Soviet Russia" jokes, I don't see anything bad at all. Mostly just us talking about our setups. but I mean come on, you can't be mad at us for those few jokes, if you get upset over those jokes you'd have to be mad at most of the Internet!









Though I guess if being mad motivates you to fold more, OCN will happily be your arch nemesis


----------



## Ysbl

Letting my comp fold all night. Mild sleeplessness from my loudass fans is worth helping beat them, right?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ysbl*


Letting my comp fold all night. Mild sleeplessness from my loudass fans is worth helping beat them, right?


Just sleep with it on all the time like I do. Eventually the sound of your beloved rig will lull you to sleep, and you will no longer be able to sleep without hearing it.









Just bought a 9800GT off Ebay to slap in my 2nd rig that has a free PCI-E slot. Been meaning to get a card in there for a while now, but this little folding rivalry finally got me to do it


----------



## TekWarfare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


We need more folders!


I persuaded my friend from school to join; he's got a 9800GTX+ and an E7300 folding away


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
This is just a stereotype. Germans drink more, for instance. As for me, I prefer single malt whiskey (especially Islay) to vodka.

A lot of my family on both sides emigrated to the USA from Germany.
I drink.
I like Highland single malts.
I like real vodka (not that crap made from rice or corn...get some made from potatoes, folks! lol)

Did I mention I love vodka, and I'm not any Russian? hehe









You sound cool, Russian Bear. And, your English is remarkably good.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
Oh hai









Hey there. Welcome to our forums. Nice to have a rep from TSC over here.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I should think before I post, but I don't.

Turn... down the heater?









Unless if your heating is really cheap (not where I live & work





















).

Most of my ideas spawn from being a cheapskate







.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
well, this could do the thing. will tell guys on our forum... hope they won't get bashed by their wives for doing that









You need to stop giving them ideas.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
Actually, the thread you've mentioned is dedicated to THIS thread, not to "OCN vs TSC! Russia" in general.







OCN delivered big times, and for the last few weeks it was much funnier reading this thread than failblog.org. All these "oh that Russians" and "DONT LET THEM WIN!!!111" hysterias, you know









Yeah, we enjoy the humour here at OCN. It'll be _much_ funnier when we get back into 7th.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *russian bear* 
Well, TSC! Russia was happy being in top 10 and did not give a f*** about it's position. But when we've found this topic (especially with all those insults on the first pages), we decided that OCN must not overtake us. Never ever!

Well, sorry if you took them as insults, but we were just messing around. Although, if that's what caused your massive points boost, I think it's pretty win-win.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
^lol

They're kicking our asses.









Big time. Can't wait till I start getting some bonus points... Think I'll stick on my GTS 250 in the meantime (that's not going to go down well with the parents







).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TekWarfare* 
I persuaded my friend from school to join; he's got a 9800GTX+ and an E7300 folding away


----------



## AyeYo

Went back to the drawing board on the 8600GT, got another 60mhz out of the memory, good for an extra 20ppd. LOL Every little bit counts.







It refuses to give me anything more on the shadder no matter what I try. Time for a 9800GT.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Went back to the drawing board on the 8600GT, got another 60mhz out of the memory, good for an extra 20ppd. LOL Every little bit counts.







It refuses to give me anything more on the shadder no matter what I try. Time for a 9800GT.


Could you put that 8600GT into the Database? There's no info on that card, so it would be a nice contribution.









And as for raising the shaders, have you tried lowering the Core clock a bit? 100Mhz or so less on the core might give enough room for another shader strap.


----------



## Pir

Looks like our russian friends are giving us a lesson in humility








At this rate we'll be passing them in the year 2020 or so.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Could you put that 8600GT into the Database? There's no info on that card, so it would be a nice contribution.









And as for raising the shaders, have you tried lowering the Core clock a bit? 100Mhz or so less on the core might give enough room for another shader strap.


Even at stock core the shader refuses to budge. I've tried just about every combination possible to get one more strap. I bought a Musashi that dropped Furmark temps from 70C to 45C. The shader used to fail ATItool after about 2 1/2 minutes on the 1566 strap. After the Musashi, I blew through that time no problem. I consider 15 minutes clean as stable. It now fails after 13 
minutes.









It's now in the database. Thanks for the link, I had meant to do it awhle ago, but had forgotten.
Only problem is my PPD are skewed low due to me always using the computer while folding.


----------



## Benladesh

The Russians really upped the game, wow. Come on guys, push a little harder =)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Even at stock core the shader refuses to budge. I've tried just about every combination possible to get one more strap. I bought a Musashi that dropped Furmark temps from 70C to 45C. The shader used to fail ATItool after about 2 1/2 minutes on the 1566 strap. After the Musashi, I blew through that time no problem. I consider 15 minutes clean as stable. It now fails after 13 
minutes.









It's now in the database. Thanks for the link, I had meant to do it awhle ago, but had forgotten.
Only problem is my PPD are skewed low due to me always using the computer while folding.


Any value is fine; at least we won't be expecting 4/5k out of it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benladesh*


The Russians really upped the game, wow. Come on guys, push a little harder =)


250 is running and pumping out 6.4k PPD.


----------



## nolonger

Never test for shader stability with Furmark, test with a WU that has just started. My GTX 260 was not stable at 1544MHz under Furmark, but it was under [email protected]


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benladesh* 
The Russians really upped the game, wow. Come on guys, push a little harder =)

I guess I can boot my K6-3 550 w/512MB RAM and a 40GB ATA/66 HD









I have one more PC to check tonight to make sure GPU2 hasn't dumped on it too, then my machines are all back up and running.

Maybe I can put a laptop back up folding, but it's not going to make a dent in what those guys are doing.

Well, I do have dual 8800GTSes in another box, but I'm not sure how to get them both folding on one GPU2 client. And the multi-GPU2 post is all about dummy connectors and disconnecting your SLi bridge and I'm not ripping my machine down. I don't have time, considering I'm applying for a job 1400 miles away and might move within 3 months. I'm busy cleaning house mostly and packing stuff.

Oh well. Looks like some comments, however jocularly meant, have backfired on our attempts to move ahead.


----------



## SgtHop

You do need a dummy plug, but they're cheap and easy to make. SLI bridge does not need to be disconnect, SLI just needs to be turned off.


----------



## nolonger

Folding with SLI works, though. Doesn't it?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Folding with SLI works, though. Doesn't it?

Marginal increase, it's best to run two separate cores.

GTX260 and PS3 online. Just need to get some SMP going for some serious numbers


----------



## nolonger

Ah ok, thanks! Running SMP here 24/7. Soon enough I'll start getting the bonus for some big PPD!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
You do need a dummy plug, but they're cheap and easy to make. SLI bridge does not need to be disconnect, SLI just needs to be turned off.

So with the new GPU2 client, I can load 2 GPU folding clients in separate folders and not have to disconnect the bridge?

That'd be sweet. I bet I could get some PPD out of those then. Is there a guide for doing it without dummy plugs and all?

If so, I'll give it a shot tonight maybe if I have time.

Thanks


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Never test for shader stability with Furmark, test with a WU that has just started. My GTX 260 was not stable at 1544MHz under Furmark, but it was under [email protected]


I tend to have the opposite problem, stable under Furmark and ATItool, but unstable under [email protected] 8600GT and GTS are finicky folders to begin with.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


So with the new GPU2 client, I can load 2 GPU folding clients in separate folders and not have to disconnect the bridge?

That'd be sweet. I bet I could get some PPD out of those then. Is there a guide for doing it without dummy plugs and all?

If so, I'll give it a shot tonight maybe if I have time.

Thanks










If you're interested CD has a great guide here about dummy plugs

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ummy-plug.html


----------



## nolonger

Then why test with Furmark at all?


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Then why test with Furmark at all?









I don't test with Furmark. I use it to find max load temps. I test with ATItool just because I need something to go by. Once it's 15 minutes clean, then I start folding. If it folds without error (or as error free as an 8600 can be), then I call it stable.


----------



## thenailedone

*BUMP* ... Any and all OCN members please sign up and fold for Team Overclock.net... kthxbai!


----------



## Aqualoon

Looks like we lost some users?


----------



## JMT668

can I fold my 2 4830s in crossfire?


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Looks like we lost some users?


lost my motherboard and the pci-e slots on my girls motherboard wstoped working.








im gonna lose my ranking and it sucks. i was just getting some great ppd finally and then nothing.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
can I fold my 2 4830s in crossfire?

yes, you can.

Though it is recommended you disable crossfire, first.

use the flags

-gpu # (0 or 1)
-forgegpu ati_r700


----------



## DeadSkull

Chill guys, I got this









Have another vmodded GTX 285 OTW, should be here tommorow. With the new smp2 a3 core my quads are raking in more pts so even without Q6600 I should be pushing 45k ppd+


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Chill guys, I got this









Have another vmodded GTX 285 OTW, should be here tommorow. With the new smp2 a3 core my quads are raking in more pts so even without Q6600 I should be pushing 45k ppd+










nice

I should be back up to 30k+ as long as my quad stays stable


----------



## nolonger

Once the SMP2 bonus starts I'll be getting 2k PPD!


----------



## Capwn

If we could convince the powers that be to hold a week or so long foldathon. We could most likely push past them and gain a nice little lead. Altho they will just push us back when its over and take their spot right back.


----------



## E_man

Dang, they're kicking our buts these last few days.

PPPPUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


If we could convince the powers that be to hold a week or so long foldathon. We could most likely push past them and gain a nice little lead. Altho they will just push us back when its over and take their spot right back.


a week long is a bit more than most people that participate in the foldathons can do.


----------



## aaronmonto

We're closing in!!! Very slowly, but... well, not really. But we're only 100k behind. 99,086 points, to be precise. That is mental math, and probably wrong.


----------



## nolonger

We are 100k PPD behind them, not 100k points.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Well, I am on my Tenth a3core work unit 85% done, One hour & Four minutes.

Then I will be receiving bonus points







, then I'll be pushing my gpu2 client again







.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


We are 100k PPD behind them, not 100k points.


I see.


----------



## frankenstein406

We be losing.


----------



## Aqualoon

Losing ground and users every day


----------



## frankenstein406

Well i still be folding, hopefully with my quad and sli cards soon.


----------



## artoliza

Do you have a comment about this? Hard work.

http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1625900


----------



## AyeYo

I'm folding all I can, but it's hardly a drop in the bucket at this point.


----------



## allenottawa

I shall start folding on my 4830 and my CPU tonight!







Every little bit helps!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Well folding along with cpu & gpu







. My gpu is Flying from what it usually does which use to be around 2 min for 477 point project.


----------



## nolonger

Every little bit counts as we are only 100k PPD behind. That's only 4 i7's if you think about it.


----------



## DeadSkull

Seems like people started leaving when FlyingJJ showed up.

FlyingJJ graph

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496465

ocn graph

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Linking the pics doesnt work out to well because of updates, just check the pages.
Just look at the dates. We actually dropped in ppd when FlyingJJ showed up









I hope this is temporary because no reason to drop folding just because someone with a huge farm started folding for ocn.


----------



## allenottawa

We still need around 120,000 more to beat them!


----------



## iamwardicus

Come On Everyone! Russia has gained over 600k against us the last few days.... We need to get the folding back on track! I can't put out any more PPD with my hardware but I KNOW there are those of you out there who can turn on a client somewhere....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I just put my 3rd card back in my system since my new PSU hasn't arrived yet for my other machine. I also just bumped my CPU to 3GHz... time to keep my window open. Hopefully these changes will bring an additional 6k points in each day.

Ive got a ton of cash just sitting here to spend, but I am waiting for fermi to come out so I can pick up one or two of the 480 cards.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


If we could convince the powers that be to hold a week or so long foldathon. We could most likely push past them and gain a nice little lead. Altho they will just push us back when its over and take their spot right back.


A week would not be long enough... with the Russian team's current output it would seem a fold-a-thon is simply stopping them stretching there lead further...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *artoliza*


Do you have a comment about this? Hard work.

http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1625900










That is a lot of PPD...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Seems like people started leaving when FlyingJJ showed up.

FlyingJJ graph

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496465

ocn graph

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Linking the pics doesnt work out to well because of updates, just check the pages.
Just look at the dates. We actually dropped in ppd when FlyingJJ showed up









I hope this is temporary because no reason to drop folding just because someone with a huge farm started folding for ocn.


... just imagine if FlyingJJ had not switched... were would we be then!?


----------



## Xenthos

Started folding with my GPU this night after reading this thread







too bad it's an ATI but I like to help out. Hopefully GPU3 changes things.


----------



## Brutuz

I have a 9800GT coming in the mail, that's 5k PPD until I move to Linux (Around the same time I finish ME2, as I can't be sure it'll work in WINE) and I work out how to get [email protected] in wine running.


----------



## Killhouse

I've set up my 965 folding 24/7, my first unit will be complete soon


----------



## Jacka

Made it into the top 100 PPD.









I'm actually getting double the PPD registered on EOC so I should get even higher!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I wish I had some way to get my stuff running at home









It kills me not being in the fold while I'm here... Especially since all this -bigadv stuff came out. My i7 at 4.3GHz would be LOVING them.

If GF100 is reasonably priced, I might grab one this summer, assuming the new client never gets released...


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I wish I had some way to get my stuff running at home









*It kills me not being in the fold while I'm here*... Especially since all this -bigadv stuff came out. My i7 at 4.3GHz would be LOVING them.

If GF100 is reasonably priced, I might grab one this summer, assuming the new client never gets released...

^This, I tired hard to get my stuff working in tip top shape and when I finally start to pull some big numbers my damn mobo dies on me, and then the pcie slot on my girls mobo stoped working. talk about pulling hair out this has drove me nuts. I dont want to lose my ranking and even more so I want to fold. I have lost quite a few people over the years to diseases and if we can just get more people folding and maybe we can find cures for diseases and such faster. it sucks cause right now i have 2-GTS250's and a 9600GSO waiting to fold along with my CPU which I had overclocked @3.8 that was hapily crunching away at the new bonus Wu's at a rate of 6 minutes per %.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


Made it into the top 100 PPD.









I'm actually getting double the PPD registered on EOC so I should get even higher!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xenthos*


Started folding with my GPU this night after reading this thread







too bad it's an ATI but I like to help out. Hopefully GPU3 changes things.


This is for ATI cards only.
Have you changed you're environment variables for you're card?
If not try these settings







.
Add all three. SS below.
Usually with no environment settings, gpu usage sits around 80% with one of the cpu cores around 50%. These settings will drop the cpu usage down to 2-15% with 99% gpu Usage. Meaning you fold faster more reliable.
Add these then reboot.
Variable |Value
Brook_Yield 2
Cal_No_Flush 1
Flush_Interval 242
------------------


----------



## frankenstein406

Lets go guys!


----------



## Benladesh

Hmm we seem to be falling back. It pains me that I can't pump out a more reasonable ppd.
Fold on guys, we need to push harder!


----------



## Pir

It's like David vs Goliath, they have double the amount of folders then team OCN.
My smp client should cough up bigadv points tomorrow and 2 rigs are still folding GPU2.

Keep those rigs pumpin' out wu's guys!


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah we lost a few folders throughout the week, our numbers are slowly declining instead of increasing.


----------



## SniperXX

I lost a bigadv workunit when my nvidia drivers crashed overnight. Dunno why, gpus were idle and they have never been overclocked. I just guess it was a bug with their latest driver. Tomorrow I'll have a bigadv wu finished.


----------



## Ryahn

I have a Mac Book Pro 15" that folds about 6 to 14 hours a day and an iMac 24" that folds 27/7.

P>S> I just started yesterday


----------



## Pir

Hey Ryahn and welcome to the fold!, keep those ppd's comming


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
Hey Ryahn and welcome to the fold!, keep those ppd's comming









Oh I will, I just have been added to list yet so I am just trying to get some help from someone to kinda show me the ropes.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yeah we lost a few folders throughout the week, our numbers are slowly declining instead of increasing.

We need more folders...

I think we should start recruiting farther then only the OCN site... maybe add a signature line to our profiles on other sites, linking it either to this thread or to the folding essentials thread, http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html...

Even it people decide not to fold for Team 37726 they might still decide to fold... (and if they fold for Team 37726 just so much better...)

Would something like this maybe need its own thread?


----------



## JeevusCompact

I just jumped from 55903 to 59580, its a little. Just finished first bonus this morning.
In 24hrs or less I will jump up too 65249.53 or so.







.


----------



## Jacka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=1&t=37726

Now #92.


----------



## epidemic

Rig going down for a while for driver updates and what not. Getting the damn Unstable_Machine error again on my Gts250 core.


----------



## JMT668

ive just started folding with my 2nd rig with a 8800gt to help out!


----------



## zodac

Still working my way through the bonus-less SMP WUs.









Probably another week or so before I finish the first 10, then I'll hook up my E8400 too for a while.









Asides from that, we need to find some way of catching TSC up; the last few days have been looking pretty bleak...


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=1&t=37726

Now #92.


Ah,







now I get it


----------



## godofdeath

wow we're getting creamed


----------



## kurt1288

Blah. I so wish I had another computer. My measly 1500ppd is







.

On a different note, we may not be catching up to TSC anymore, but hey in 1.8 years we'll pass Custom PC.


----------



## muels7

Wow, they killed us in points today.


----------



## frankenstein406

yea were getting way behind.


----------



## FlyingJJ

All I'm getting right now are 1920 point WU's. No bonus WU's going out right now, what a way to start a weekend.


----------



## fold_ru

Hello, team *Overclock.net*







Thanks for that unofficial competition, you are just giving us reason to gather all members together.. And if you forgot, what that mean for russian team..


YouTube- Red Army Hell March





..near twenty years ago, but looks just like *TSC! Russia* right now








ps: respect to crunchers


----------



## Pir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fold_ru*


Hello, team *Overclock.net*







Thanks for that unofficial competition, you are just giving us reason to gather all members together.. And if you forgot, what that mean for russian team.. 
YouTube- Red Army Hell March
..near twenty years ago, but looks just like *TSC! Russia* right now








ps: respect to crunchers


















Hey there fellow folder. You guys are not giving up without a fight now are you?
Well good thing is that [email protected] benefits from our "unofficial" contest so greetz to all Russian Folders and keep those WU's comming.


----------



## nckid4u

The way I see it is this. TSC is now producing roughly 9000 more WU per week than they were when this started. OCN is producing a couple thousand more per week.(oh and we are going to keep on growing and will soon be gaining on them once again) 
I think both teams should be very happy with the trend right now. Good work by all.

That being said, come on OCN, let's get going now.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fold_ru*


Hello, team *Overclock.net*







Thanks for that unofficial competition, you are just giving us reason to gather all members together.. And if you forgot, what that mean for russian team..

..near twenty years ago, but looks just like *TSC! Russia* right now








ps: respect to crunchers










Awesome to hear from you guys over at TSC!Russia







Can't wait to beat you


----------



## godofdeath

all i get for the graphics cards are mostly 353 points ones, haven't gotten a thousand point one for a while


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


all i get for the graphics cards are mostly 353 points ones, haven't gotten a thousand point one for a while


ah, lucky. My cards must have sensed how cold it was outside my house... they have been running a lot of 548pt units. Those units seem to run a little extra hot on my cards... as well as drop their ppd by 1800 points per day.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


ah, lucky. My cards must have sensed how cold it was outside my house... they have been running a lot of 548pt units. Those units seem to run a little extra hot on my cards... as well as drop their ppd by 1800 points per day.


wow really?
how long does it take to do the 548
i do a 353 in ~1hr 15 min


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


wow really?
how long does it take to do the 548
i do a 353 in ~1hr 15 min


my cards do the 548 in around 3 hours. 
I believe it takes my cards about 1hr 20 min to do the 353s. What are your shaders at? Have you pushed them as high as you stably can?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


all i get for the graphics cards are mostly 353 points ones, haven't gotten a thousand point one for a while


This is a good thing on most cards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


my cards do the 548 in around 3 hours. 
I believe it takes my cards about 1hr 20 min to do the 353s. What are your shaders at? Have you pushed them as high as you stably can?


I can take out a 548 in two hours, but I can kill a 353 in an hour flat... for some reason though the 1888's don't affect my PPD though.

The smaller WUs generally run fastest on GPUs... Anybody know if you can do -bigadv on a GPU folder? bonus points would be nice on a graphics card folder because it would be MUCH easier to hit the deadlines.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


This is a good thing on most cards.

I can take out a 548 in two hours, but I can kill a 353 in an hour flat... for some reason though the 1888's don't affect my PPD though.

The smaller WUs generally run fastest on GPUs... Anybody know if you can do -bigadv on a GPU folder? bonus points would be nice on a graphics card folder because it would be MUCH easier to hit the deadlines.


no, -bigadv is just for CPU... they might incorporate some sort of bonus unit in the future for GPU folding... but not for now.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


no, -bigadv is just for CPU... they might incorporate some sort of bonus unit in the future for GPU folding... but not for now.


Be nice if they incorporate bonus pts for ati folders to keep up with you nvidia folder's out there







.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


ah, lucky. My cards must have sensed how cold it was outside my house... they have been running a lot of 548pt units. Those units seem to run a little extra hot on my cards... as well as drop their ppd by 1800 points per day.


i used the factory oc'ed version to oc my cards but pushed the shaders
750core
1120memory
1900 shaders

i might raise it higher
if i can keep temps low


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
i used the factory oc'ed version to oc my cards but pushed the shaders
750core
1120memory
1900 shaders

i might raise it higher
if i can keep temps low

try to see if you can get more out of your card. I have my GTS 250 overclocked to:
core: 802
Shader: 1998
Mem: 1150

for folding you need more shader and not as high clocks on memory. if you can limit how high you go on the memory you may be able to squeeze out more performance as u will have less heat with a decreased mem clock.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]* 
I can take out a 548 in two hours, but I can kill a 353 in an hour flat... for some reason though the 1888's don't affect my PPD though.

Is that with your 285 & are you using the console or systray client? Just asking because that is almost twice as long as it should take on a 285, even my stock voltage 285 can knock out a 353 in 30 minutes. You should be able to get more ppd...


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
try to see if you can get more out of your card. I have my GTS 250 overclocked to:
core: 802
Shader: 1998
Mem: 1150

for folding you need more shader and not as high clocks on memory. if you can limit how high you go on the memory you may be able to squeeze out more performance as u will have less heat with a decreased mem clock.

tried settings at
800/2000/1150

said driver crashed or something


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Be nice if they incorporate bonus pts for ati folders to keep up with you nvidia folder's out there







.


The bonus points are for doing larger WUs *lesser* hardware can't handle









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Is that with your 285 & are you using the console or systray client? Just asking because that is almost twice as long as it should take on a 285, even my stock voltage 285 can knock out a 353 in 30 minutes. You should be able to get more ppd...


I've tried both and gotten the same PPD out of them. I use the system tray just so that it doesn't show up in my start bar all the time - now to find that program that lets you hide items from your start menu... I know I saw that link around here somewhere.


----------



## DeadSkull

I may have a source for two Evga 8800 Ultra superclocked versions for a rather nice price. Lets just say it will even beat 9600GSOs in PPD/cost.


----------



## thenailedone

9 hour *BUMP* for the CAUSE!


----------



## murderbymodem

I have a 9800GT sitting here waiting to fold once the roads are clear enough (Jersey got a blizzard yesterday







) to get to my Dad's house and slap it in the rig I use over there.









I've also got a 9600GSO on it's way that will be put into my Mom's computer, hopefully she'll agree to let it fold...not likely but I'll try


----------



## DeathAvenger

Just started folding again with my gtx 280, haven't been able to last few weeks. Help do my part for the last stretch


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*


Just started folding again with my gtx 280, haven't been able to last few weeks. Help do my part for the last stretch




















Every little bit helps. Ever since the Russians found out about the OCN thread they brought in reinforcements and have been zergrushing us ever since. Currently TSC! Russia outproduces OCN 200k ppd (thats per day!).


----------



## murderbymodem

Look on the bright side guys, at this rate we'll overtake Overclockers Australia in 11 months! (Though the Russians will do it in 9.7 lol)


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathAvenger*


Just started folding again with my gtx 280, haven't been able to last few weeks. Help do my part for the last stretch










Cool spaghettiO's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*











Every little bit helps. Ever since the Russians found out about the OCN thread they brought in reinforcements and have been zergrushing us ever since. Currently TSC! Russia outproduces OCN 200k ppd (thats per day!).



















, yeah, I just received a 775 IBM board, it's sata only and I only have one sata drive,thats in my sig







I'd be able to slap my old PD945 into it but no sata...


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*









, yeah, I just received a 775 IBM board, it's sata only and I only have one sata drive,thats in my sig








I'd be able to slap my old PD945 into it but no sata...


Fold using a Linux Live-CD or Linux running for a flash drive!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Fold using a Linux Live-CD or Linux running for a flash drive!


Ohh Yea!!!

Hmmmm.

Ubuntu on usb?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Ohh Yea!!!

Hmmmm.

Ubuntu on usb?


http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-...sb-in-windows/


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-...sb-in-windows/


The smallest USB drive atm that I have is 1 gig.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


The smallest USB drive atm that I have is 1 gig.


Knoppix will fit on a 1GB drive
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install...ve-in-windows/

smaller (256mb):
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-...-from-windows/

smaller than that (64mb):
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/all-in-one-usb-dsl/

SUPER SMALL(32mb):
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install...-from-windows/

You've gotta love Linux. So many choices, there's always one that will fit your needs


----------



## JeevusCompact

Thanks







, Will go to work on it now...install cpu, seat heatsink, rig up fans, install time







.


----------



## Aqualoon

Wow, we're getting our butts kicked...severely


----------



## Monster34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Wow, we're getting our butts kicked...severely


Just hang in there we will bounce back. Considering the size of their team vs ours we are doing ok.


----------



## frankenstein406

Will come back.


----------



## Ryahn

Considering the size of the OCN team, we are doing decently. But if we could get our numbers up, the story would change. Also the last time I checked, we were like 3.9 behind.


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Man I need more Computers









-TrippinBimmer


----------



## SniperXX

Man if only I didn't need to buy new tires (they are bald). I could have picked up a i7 920, mobo, and memory for a new bigadv rig (I have the needed psu, etc).


----------



## JeevusCompact

Got er up and going







.

Using ubuntu 9.10 x64 on a HDD enclosed in a HDD case that is USB.

Folding on 6.29 -advmethods -smp 2, will see how it goes for the next 3 to 5 hrs, if it does not produce enough, I will use a different [email protected] client.


----------



## thenailedone

Ouch... seriously getting creamed currently...


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Now running 2 gpu clients for 4870s in crossfire and setup smp client for remaining cores. About 6400 ppd could be much more but i need it for gaming and school


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Ouch... seriously getting creamed currently...


I know, down 1mil in two days. Our foldathon ended, but is that the explanation for our 300K drop in ppd compared to them, or are they increasing?


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I know, down 1mil in two days. Our foldathon ended, but is that the explanation for our 300K drop in ppd compared to them, or are they increasing?


We fell slightly AFAIK but they really turning up the pace now...


----------



## sdla4ever

probably saw our thread and cranked up their production!


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


probably saw our thread and cranked up their production!


That is correct.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


That is correct.


well im cranking out almost 16k ppd


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


We fell slightly AFAIK but they really turning up the pace now...


dang, hopefully they slow down eventually too


----------



## fold_ru

*E_man*, even don't hope. I just increase ppd from 4000 to 6000 (not big, but better than nothing), and every member of team try to optimize his workstation.
One question for OCN.. Are you stop trying to break current situation, when points-difference will be bigger in compare with start of this competition?







Nothing personal, just strong willing to be better


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fold_ru* 
*E_man*, even don't hope. I just increase ppd from 4000 to 6000 (not big, but better than nothing), and every member of team try to optimize his workstation.
One question for OCN.. Are you stop trying to break current situation, when points-difference will be bigger in compare with start of this competition?







Nothing personal, just strong willing to be better

















No way! We will continue the battle till we pass you or all diseases have cures









We could change the title of the thread to *TSC!Russia owning Overclock.net*...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 







No way! We will continue the battle till we pass you or all diseases have cures









We could change the title of the thread to *TSC!Russia owning Overclock.net*...

Now that would be self-deception, lol!
EDIT: oops, I need to read more clearly?
But it might entice more people to join....


----------



## fold_ru

*thenailedone*, not deputing entire TSC! officialy, but agreed with your initiative, and i'm not alone )


----------



## AyeYo

lol wow this has really turned into a shatterfest. We need to start recruiting more folders, the OC'd rigs just don't hold up to sheer numbers.


----------



## mega_option101

Must keep... folding


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


EDIT: oops, I need to read more clearly?
But it might entice more people to join....


My thoughts exactly ...







zodac


----------



## KarmaKiller

Turned on a -bigadv rig for OCN. And getting a 260 here this week that will go towards the cause also.


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Just remember, guys, we can read you. Every time. Can you read us?
We can start second part of recruting. We have resources. Have you?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj*


Just remember, guys, we can read you. Every time. Can you read us?
We can start second part of recruting. We have resources. Have you?










We are just holding off to give you a false sense of hope.







Any minute now we will really start trying


----------



## nolonger

My E5200 just started turning in SMP2 bonus, so my PPD should be tripled! (to a whooping 1.5k! Lol).


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Quote:

Configuration: *HP ProLiant DL380G5 (433524-421): 2*Xeon E5345 2,33 ГГц 2x4 Мб FSB 1333, 4x1 Гб PC2-5300, Debian 2.6.26-19lenny1, bigadv*
Project number: 2681 (7-7-64)
Work unit: p2681_Generated by trjconv : SINGLE VESICLE in water t= 25000.00
WU size: 0,0 КБ
WU result:
Credit: 50828,86
Frames: 100
Core: GROCVS
Server IP: 171.67.108.22
PPH (points per hour): 706,77
PPD (points per day): *16963*
Avg time per step: 0:43:09
Bonus factor: 2,0009
Client.cfg: bigpackets=big, type=3
Completed: 5%
FahSpy 2.0.1

Quote:

Configuration: *HP ProLiant DL360G5 (457926-421): Xeon X5405 2 ГГц 2x6 Мб FSB 1333, 2x512 Мб PC2-5300, Debian 2.6.18-6-amd64, smp1*
Project number: 6015 (1-26-8)
Work unit: p6015_Protein in POPC
WU size: 1,71 MB
WU result:
Credit: 2095,87
Frames: 100
Core: GRO-A3
Server IP: 130.237.232.140
PPH (points per hour): 130,01
PPD (points per day): *3120*
Avg time per step: 0:09:40
Bonus factor: 4,3303
Client.cfg: bigpackets=big, type=3
Completed: 14%
FahSpy 2.0.1








))


----------



## PickledStiff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj* 







))


Why are they not overclocked?


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PickledStiff* 
Why are they not overclocked?

^This


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Because it is servers!!!


----------



## allenottawa

We should start up a 3 day folding comp, hopefully people will stay after that.


----------



## Psycho666

damn...i even started up my extra computer so we could gain on them...
instead, were losing ground fast








already pumping out 22k PPD here...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj* 
Just remember, guys, we can read you. Every time. Can you read us?
We can start second part of recruting. We have resources. Have you?









OooOOoOooooooohhhh........ !

Ã€ challenge!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
damn...i even started up my extra computer so we could gain on them...
instead, were losing ground fast








already pumping out 22k PPD here...

It's a sheer numbers game at this point. Right now we have exactly half of their folding users and we average a few 100k ppd less then them. Imagine if we had 300 more users...heck even 100 more users...that's what we need to take over #7.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


It's a sheer numbers game at this point. Right now we have exactly half of their folding users and we average a few 100k ppd less then them. Imagine if we had 300 more users...heck even 100 more users...that's what we need to take over #7.


Exactly.

They have the most active users out of all the teams and we are STILL chasing them, even with half the active folders. I say we are doing a really good job, we shall pass them soon enough.


----------



## zodac

Eventually the novelty will wear off, and they'll head back to their other DC projects. That's when we'll pounce.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


My E5200 just started turning in SMP2 bonus, so my PPD should be tripled! (to a whooping 1.5k! Lol).


The PD945 I just setup last night







>> 932.5PPD for 19HRS left, downloaded 8hrs&51 minutes ago, credit:1105 .


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

So, just the last couple of weeks I've been renewing efforts. I've gone up 10 positions in that time! Soon I'll have a 9800gx2 and a GTX260 to add.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

AGH! Want to help! Rig too many miles away!!!!


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


OooOOoOooooooohhhh........ !

Ã€ challenge!


Just answer this thread


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


The PD945 I just setup last night







>> 932.5PPD for 19HRS left, downloaded 8hrs&51 minutes ago, credit:1105 .


At least I'm beating that







I could run it at 3.75GHz, but besides it taking as much power as a stock Core i7 it would also need a fan on the heatsink, which means lots of noise at night.


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj* 
Just remember, guys, we can read you. Every time. Can you read us?
We can start second part of recruting. We have resources. Have you?









Of course we can read your forum. I have checked it out a few times. You have done a great job rallying your members for this challenge. We simply need to do the same. I am sticking a gtx280 in my rig as soon as I get a chance to drain my loop and reconfigure (hope it will take the extra heat). I have a couple more rads here too (for the case mod comp), I might have to speed that project up a little as well.


----------



## ablearcher

Op: we Need Link to tsc forum.

And Ã* translate like for who cannot Read cyrillic.

I Don like my Keyboard


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj* 
Because it is servers!!!

Since when did that give you an excuse ?


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Op: we Need Link to tsc forum.

And Ã* translate like for who cannot Read cyrillic.

I Don like my Keyboard










http://translate.googleusercontent.c...TSTWmVpFDz5JSA


----------



## nckid4u

Here is their thread about this little contest

http://translate.googleusercontent.c...BpUTBgABvEqSrg


----------



## AyeYo

The goofs that google translator makes are hilarious... either that or Russians have some really weird expressions.


----------



## frankenstein406

Let the spying begin!


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Wooh!, started my gpu folding client again, another 3500 ppd! 5870 FTW, now if only FAH could make full use of my shaders I could double or triple it.








ill see if maybe i can recruit some ppl from my floor to start folding.
I know ill ask my dad to place folding clients on all the computers at Caterpillar... if only that wouldn't get him fired


----------



## Interpolation

Finally got started on Bigadv workunits. Count me in for another 12,000 PPD in the near future.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Op: we Need Link to tsc forum.

And Ã* translate like for who cannot Read cyrillic.

I Don like my Keyboard











Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://forums.overclockers.ru/viewforum.php%3Ff%3D21&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dtscrussia%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefo x-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26hs%3D8Ub&rurl=translate.google.com&u sg=ALkJrhj0p2t1te_7mhp1TSTWmVpFDz5JSA


Ok, the link is added to the main post. I also added a section for new folders (okay, so I took the idea straight from TSC's thread. I'm sure they don't mind







).

You know, updating the scores is getting a bit depressing now. Another couple of days and we'll be worse off than when we started.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*









No way! We will continue the battle till we pass you or all diseases have cures









We could change the title of the thread to *TSC!Russia owning Overclock.net*...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


My thoughts exactly ...







zodac










We might not have much choice soon...
Let's just see if we can improve a bit more. The idea of OCN being owned... it's just not a nice image. I'd rather not have to be the one to put it into text.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


Here is their thread about this little contest

http://translate.googleusercontent.c...BpUTBgABvEqSrg










Show them the worth of our boots


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 







Show them the worth of our boots

And

Quote:

To know where crabs spend the winter.
Google's always brightening up our day.


----------



## JeevusCompact




----------



## Kaippar

Just fired up GPU client for my 5770 -- it more than doubled my ppd







I'm now giving all that I got.

We can't let these guys beat us!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


Finally got started on Bigadv workunits. Count me in for another 12,000 PPD in the near future.










You're expecting 12000 ppd on an i7 920 @ 4Ghz running -bigadv? You're in for a surprise when that finishes, should be worth a little bit more than 12K.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


You're expecting 12000 ppd on an i7 920 @ 4Ghz running -bigadv? You're in for a surprise when that finishes, should be worth a little bit more than 12K.










Isn't 12k just what FahMon would show from the base points? LOL, there's a whole bonus on top of that when you finish.


----------



## Somenamehere

Damn they called in the reinforcements. We need to get more people folding 24/7.


----------



## EpicToast

I wish I could help more. :\\
~200-300 points a day.


----------



## nomolos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicToast* 
I wish I could help more. :\\
~200-300 points a day.

every little bit helps


----------



## A_Blind_Man

quick question can -bigadv be turned on on gpu clients?


----------



## DeathAvenger

Just set up linux vmware, to start a -bigadv unit, going to turn it on tomorrow before heading out for school and booted up my gpu client past two days, should help a little.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


quick question can -bigadv be turned on on gpu clients?


Sorry, it currently is Limited to the A2 Core of the smp Client (and only Linux has the A2 Core).


----------



## thenailedone

Just read the google translated first post on the TSC! Russia forum about us... funniest thing ever!


----------



## SniperXX

I fired up my old 8800GTX and gave it a decent shader overclock that I know is folding stable. Its getting 5800ppd, nothing like my old 285s but it helps.

Oh and heres their thread.









http://translate.google.com/translat...ssia%26hl%3Den

I love competition.


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Okey, translate this.
Гугл транслятор - полный и бесповоротный отстойный отстой.
Есле ми будим гаварить на олбанском - погулятить гугля упалзет и будит кваквакать па дарожке.


----------



## fold_ru

..and this competition begin from little and non-serious in first look phrase, "Giving Russians Opium May Alter Current Situation"








Таргитай, хочишъ праверитъ, кагда ани сдадуцца? Ога, начинаим икспансею на етот форрум )


----------



## tsc_targitaj

[off]*fold_ru*
Не, не надо икспансиею. Так, слегка поддерживать в форме








Идиотский движок у форума, надо сказать. Обратиться по нику хз как, процитировать выделенное хз как. Тэгов вообще никаких нет в быстром доступе.[/off]


----------



## MAD_J

Мы победим!


----------



## fold_ru

*MAD_J*, maybe, but current difference is *5 049 400*. True.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj* 
okey, translate this.
Гугл транслятор - полный и бесповоротный отстойный отстой.
Есле ми будим гаварить на олбанском - погулятить гугля упалзет и будит кваквакать па дарожке.
















Я не понимаю!

anyway what was the whole russian opium thing?


----------



## Aqualoon

Lol - everytime I look at the users for OCN we go down a few more.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Lol - everytime I look at the users for OCN we go down a few more.


well then...stop looking!
we need every folder we can get, and you just look them away









j/k


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Lol - everytime I look at the users for OCN we go down a few more.


----------



## nolonger

I'm pumping out 1.7-1.8k per day, I'll try to fire up my brother's rig once in a while to get a couple more points. We'll get them eventually.


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Beware, the lord of land coming my super-puper-mega folder will upload soon!!!

Quote:



Configuration: *Intel Celeron-A 400 MHz, 256 Мб PC133, WinXPSP3*
Project number: 4460 (344-1-49)
Work unit: p4460_Seq52_Amber03
WU size: 233,4 КБ
WU result: ~ 202,51 КБ
Credit: 225,00
Frames: 100
Core: GROMACS
Server IP: 171.67.108.13
PPH (points per hour): 0,37
PPD (points per day): *9*
Avg time per step: 6:03:28
Bonus factor: 1,0000
Client.cfg: bigpackets=no, type=0, cpuusage=95
Completed: 98%
FahSpy 2.0.1


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj*


Beware, my super-puper-mega folder will upload soon!!!


















Do you guys have a few hundred thousand of those? Becasue that explains a lot...


----------



## ACM

A lot of TSC's on here!

Crazy!

We gotta pull forward men!


----------



## thenailedone

See how they condescend to us... pushy Americans... wow wait... lol


----------



## AyeYo

lol 9 PPD. Electricty must be cheap in mother Russia.


----------



## Nuclear Powered Bear

Hi there!

Guys, do not despond, the competition is not over. Try to involve a lots of new folders in your team, do not surrender! This race really fun, maybe you will pursuit us till 1'st place in stat 

Targitaj

I gained 2 ppd from my P200MMX (my PC for old games).

AyeYo

$0.06 per 1KWt in Saint-Petersburg.


----------



## Aqualoon

Oh we're not giving up! We're sliding behind again but just wait, it's a clever ploy to get your team thinking that you have a secure and comfortable lead...that's when we'll make our move


----------



## frankenstein406

Hows Chernobyl doing? Did they ever make a new coffin for it? Someone dropped the ak-47 on that one. Oh trade computer parts for ak-47s? I will join your team if you send me 55gallon drums of vodka! I <3 vodka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuclear Powered Bear*


Hi there!

Guys, do not despond, the competition is not over. Try to involve a lots of new folders in your team, do not surrender! This race really fun, maybe you will pursuit us till 1'st place in stat 

Targitaj

I gained 2 ppd from my P200MMX (my PC for old games).

AyeYo

$0.06 per 1KWt in Saint-Petersburg.


the first Russian i can understand. very good english


----------



## murderbymodem

I'm back up after not folding for a day due to my internet being taken out by snow (well, the snow lowered the wire enough for a bus to hit it). Comcast just came out and fixed it, but we're supposed to get another 2 feet later today / overnight!!







Who knew the Russian's secret weather-controlling machine could reach the east coast!?!


----------



## Nuclear Powered Bear

*Lieutenant_Dan*

Thanks. You took your name from Forrest Gump movie?

*frankenstein406*

Chernobyl is in Ukraine, ask it from Pinus_Nigra, he is from there.

*all*

How i can fill my system profile?

PS You communicated with other commands of [email protected]? Except us


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuclear Powered Bear* 

*all*

How i can fill my system profile?

Click on "User CP" up at the top, under System Information click on "edit system"


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


Oh trade computer parts for ak-47s?


Sounds good. I got a Pentium 4 2.8ghz and a Celeron 2.4ghz for which ever TSC! Russia member can ship me an Автомат Калашникова Модернизированный. No BS either, I know those things are a dime a dozen over there. If the arms shipping laws are too strict, I'll take a case of Wolf 7.62x39


----------



## Nuclear Powered Bear

No, weapon sells is restricted in Russia. Try to search it on Ebay


----------



## Pir

Now if we merged Team OCN with Team TSC! we would take 1st place in no time.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuclear Powered Bear*


No, weapon sells is restricted in Russia. Try to search it on Ebay 


Wish I could say the same for the US.


----------



## frankenstein406

*frankenstein406*

Chernobyl is in Ukraine, ask it from Pinus_Nigra, he is from there.

I know just joking around







. Can you send me 55 gallon drums of vodka? (no joke)


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


Now if we merged Team OCN with Team TSC! we would take 1st place in no time.










if ya can't beat them join them.


----------



## muels7

wow, what is happening to our ppd? I have been folding 24/7 for the last few days and we are still losing ground on them like crazy.


----------



## Somenamehere

I think some people here are folding in reverse and that's why we are losing lol.


----------



## Pir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


I think some people here are folding in reverse and that's why we are losing lol.


This might be worth checking








Added 2 console clients at work, total 5 machines folding away








To bad ATI cards fold like meh.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *AyeYo*   Sounds good. I got a Pentium 4 2.8ghz and a Celeron 2.4ghz for which ever TSC! Russia member can ship me an Автомат Калашникова Модернизированный. No BS either, I know those things are a dime a dozen over there. If the arms shipping laws are too strict, I'll take a case of Wolf 7.62x39







  
You'll open the package and find one of these:
  
 YouTube- Pump Action AK-47 (PAR-1)  



 










Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Pir*   Now if we merged Team OCN with Team TSC! we would take 1st place in no time.







  
I wouldn't be opposed to an alliance with the Russians if it meant taking out EVGA


----------



## Pir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I wouldn't be opposed to an alliance with the Russians if it meant taking out EVGA










It would be an awesome folding force. But until it happens i will keep on folding my butt off for team 37726.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuclear Powered Bear*


*Lieutenant_Dan*

Thanks. You took your name from Forrest Gump movie?

*frankenstein406*

Chernobyl is in Ukraine, ask it from Pinus_Nigra, he is from there.

*all*

How i can fill my system profile?

PS You communicated with other commands of [email protected]? Except us 


it is from Forrest Gump. i cant believe Russians watch our movies!


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


Now if we merged Team OCN with Team TSC! we would take 1st place in no time.










yes but under team 37726 though


----------



## fold_ru

*Redmist*, and TSC! will be happy to see new member - just change team number to 47191 )


----------



## Pir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lieutenant_Dan*


yes but under team 37726 though


Of course.


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Sorry for my english, i have not native speakers here.
Who says "vodka"







I am drinking some vodka right now








How i can quote here marked text only???

*Lieutenant_Dan*
Forrest Gump is good. Green Mile good too. Bladerunner much better. T2 the best







Aliens forever







I just dont remember all of them right now.

*Redmist*
It is not AK-47. It look like HK G3. You can trust me, i have been serve in the Army of Russia.


----------



## Drogdar

looked like a sig to mee


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


*frankenstein406* 
Can you send me 55 gallon drums of vodka? (no joke)


I think, it is not so easily how you think


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Welcome all TSC members ...to OCN.

Chuck D


----------



## Pir

After reading trough the entire TSC! thread and making some sense of the horrible translations if find a quote from one of my posts!







lol


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj* 
*Redmist*
It is not AK-47. It look like HK G3. You can trust me, i have been serve in the Army of Russia.

I was thinking the same, or a CETME.







for a fellow enthusiast.

We should rename this to the TSC!/OCN: Get to know your neighbors chat thread.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj* 

*Redmist*
It is not AK-47. It look like HK G3. You can trust me, i have been serve in the Army of Russia.

Yeah, it's a Romanian pump action rifle (based on the AK I guess?). It's called a PAR-1 (scroll down that page a bit), they sell them in California because of the strict gun laws there. I thought they were kind of cool actually


----------



## auditt241

I quit for a while but I'm back in the game. Added my GTX 260 full time while I'm still living on campus (free power







). Another 6-7K PPD coming our way!!

And glad to see TSC! Russia talking to us!


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
We should rename this to the TSC!/OCN: Get to know your neighbors chat thread.









Yeah, i don't see why not.

Are the OCN servers folding?
maybe announcement on the front page, to convince more members to fold?

"If you fold the overclocking gods will smile upon you!"

or something like that


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
We should rename this to the TSC!/OCN: Get to know your neighbors chat thread.









http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/view...ght=tsc+russia


----------



## tofunater

workin on my 6th a2 unit. Bonus coming soon!


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj* 
I think, it is not so easily how you think









mmmm vodka







i need some good russian vodaka. US vodka is bad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
workin on my 6th a2 unit. Bonus coming soon!









bigadv is awesome. 25k per wu plus bonus!


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj*


http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/view...ght=tsc+russia










A little folding competition can bring the world together.


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


A little folding competition can bring the world together.

















That and a little healthy competition gets the job done that much faster.


----------



## Somenamehere

Welcome all TSC members to OCN


----------



## Nuclear Powered Bear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lieutenant_Dan*


it is from Forrest Gump. i cant believe Russians watch our movies!










Yes, we watch. but i prefer non-popcorn movies from some american directors, maybe you never heard their names  How about Jim Jurmusch?

So, nobody answer to my question. Did you contacted with another [email protected] teams, expect us?


----------



## ablearcher

Well, I am from team evga, if that counts.


----------



## tsc_targitaj

*ablearcher*
I believe, i hope, we will talk with evga about the 1 place


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nuclear Powered Bear*


Yes, we watch. but i prefer non-popcorn movies from some american directors, maybe you never heard their names  How about Jim Jurmusch?

So, nobody answer to my question. Did you contacted with another [email protected] teams, expect us?


yes i have he is from Akron Ohio. very close to me.


----------



## thenailedone

Come on OCN... if this does not inspire us to fold harder nothing will :/


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
Come on OCN... if this does not inspire us to fold harder nothing will :/

I need an 8800GT, but I has no monies.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


I need an 8800GT, but I has no monies.










well if ur enjoying the weather or hating it right now cause its preventing you from working take a number, lol. im loving the snow but so many people are hating it cause they cant work and make that money.

but on the flip side u can go plow some driveways and make some money to buy that card u want.


----------



## Aqualoon

I'll gladly take that snow over here in MN!


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I'll gladly take that snow over here in MN!


haha im not complaining i love it. i want more snow


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


well if ur enjoying the weather or hating it right now cause its preventing you from working take a number, lol. im loving the snow but so many people are hating it cause they cant work and make that money.

but on the flip side u can go plow some driveways and make some money to buy that card u want.


Actually, I'm sitting here lol'ing that they were predicting blizzard conditions and 6 inches on the ground by AM commute, the whole damn state is shut down... and it's not doing jack.









Do you plow or do you just like snow? I might just go around the neighborhood with my snowblower - tell people it's the 8800GT fund. lol


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Actually, I'm sitting here lol'ing that they were predicting blizzard conditions and 6 inches on the ground by AM commute, the whole damn state is shut down... and it's not doing jack.









Do you plow or do you just like snow? I might just go around the neighborhood with my snowblower - tell people it's the 8800GT fund. lol


nope dont plow at all, just love driving in it, lol. I wanted it to snow because my son keeps bugging me to take him to Vermont so he can play in the snow, so im just glad its finally snowing....Vermont can wait until we move there which should be soon.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
nope dont plow at all, just love driving in it, lol.

haha Glad I'm not the only one. I'll be out tonight for sure, when everyone else paniced and inside. Still nothing though...


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Who talk about "more snow"??? Look at this

  
 YouTube- Ð-Ð¸Ð¼Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð²Ð»ÐµÑ‡ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð² ÐœÐ°Ð³Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ðµ


----------



## Aqualoon

Haha, loved it!


----------



## TekWarfare

I was outside playing basketball while it began to snow, me and my friends were practically caught in a snow blizzard and were no longer able to feel our arms.







It was fun though.

Looks like we keep getting further away


----------



## zodac

Ok guys, I'm sorry to have to say it, but after that last update, we are now worse off than when we started.









Keep up the hard work though, we're not out of the race yet. It's not much longer to the next Foldathon, and then we'll get a nice bump in points.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok guys, I'm sorry to have to say it, but after that last update, we are now worse off than when we started.









Keep up the hard work though, we're not out of the race yet. It's not much longer to the next Foldathon, and then we'll get a nice bump in points.












This is rather depressing, I guess the only thing left to do is to keep on folding on.


----------



## JeevusCompact

About an hour, my machines are gonna submit around 6-7k by the time stats refresh.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok guys, I'm sorry to have to say it, but after that last update, we are now worse off than when we started.









Keep up the hard work though, we're not out of the race yet. It's not much longer to the next Foldathon, and then we'll get a nice bump in points.


Last update was a good one, but ya still falling behind. Good day for me, got over 10000 wu total with the last update, & pretty sure I will hit 100K points today.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok guys, I'm sorry to have to say it, but after that last update, we are now worse off than when we started.









Keep up the hard work though, we're not out of the race yet. It's not much longer to the next Foldathon, and then we'll get a nice bump in points.


i really liked this thread, now it is dead and depressing.


----------



## frankenstein406

if only i could get my new mobo i could be raking in some points. I think everyone gave up.


----------



## Hickeydog

If my 295 hadn't bitten the dust, I would be folding.......let's hope BFG can do something about it.


----------



## Gen

Sorry I cannot do any better with my Radeons, but I do have 1x 5670 and 2x 5770's bringing in ~7000ppd... Hopefully I get another 5770 soon and try to push >10k ppd.


----------



## AyeYo

Anyone else getting 104 WU's? They get some super sucky PPD. I hope there's some bonus points involved.


----------



## Gen

I'm getting 384s 477s and 511s...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Anyone else getting 104 WU's? They get some super sucky PPD. I hope there's some bonus points involved.

104? What project # is that?


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
I'm getting 384s 477s and 511s...

Weird. So many new units out.

I'm not too impressed with these...










In fact, between those and the 1888, I'm getting pretty shafted right now.


----------



## zodac

Oh, well low PPD is to be expected using Unicore clients. Just hope you get one of the new GPU2 WUs after that 1888.


----------



## nolonger

So why again are you running four uniprocessor clients?


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
So why again are you running four uniprocessor clients?









Because I only fold while I'm on the computer anyway, I don't leave it on just to fold. So, with the average hours I'm on the computer every day, I miss the SMP final deadlines by 5-10 hours. Maybe 4+ghz will fix that, but I'm still waiting on my mosfet heatsinks that newegg decided to ship from the moon.


----------



## nolonger

Oh! That's a good explanation!







Sorry for being silly!


----------



## thenailedone

We have been owned in a good way


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Never Surrender! Never give up! None of that defeatist attitude! Not one step back!

either way though, need to steal some of google's servers.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
haha im not complaining i love it. i want more snow

All that hype for nothing, huh? Just went and made this...


----------



## FlyingJJ

You really want some, come on down to PA. I got about 2 foot on top of the one we had over the weekend. Drifts in the driveway went to about 3-4 feet. I will try to put some pics up tomorrow, the net is on/off right now here.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ* 
You really want some, come on down to PA. I got about 2 foot on top of the one we had over the weekend. Drifts in the driveway went to about 3-4 feet. I will try to put some pics up tomorrow, the net is on/off right now here.

Same here man. I'm in South Jersey.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
All that hype for nothing, huh? Just went and made this...










Was that from Oklahoma? Here they have been saying we going to get a lot as of late but be lucky to get a dusting lol


----------



## thenailedone

Off topic this thread is, hmmm?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
Off topic this thread is, hmmm?

Very on topic for me. Still trying to dig out from the 3ft of snow that was dumped last weekened and now we got another good foot - foot n half of snow today.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Was that from Oklahoma? Here they have been saying we going to get a lot as of late but be lucky to get a dusting lol


Connecticut. They shut the entire state down preemptively. All schools were closed, state employees had the day off, all the insurance companies were told to let people go home early... and we barely got 1".

Judging by the two guys posting above you, it just missed us.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Connecticut. They shut the entire state down preemptively. All schools were closed, state employees had the day off, all the insurance companies were told to let people go home early... and we barely got 1".

Judging by the two guys posting above you, it just missed us.


well we got 2 inches here in Bridgeport....some say we got more but Im judging based off of what was on my explorer. it was out in the open with no trees around so its a good start for me. Im actually happt they shut everything down because now I can go pick up my niece and she can start her winter break with 3 extra days, lol. My son loves when she comes over. haha.

Back on topic, My GTS 250 and 9600GSO are hapily crunching away at WU's now with no issues. I have to give a big thanks to XFX for getting me a custom Bios that allowed my PCIE slots to work again. I dont knwo what they did but every Bios I had tried it wouldnt work. from the original to the current one on their website nothing seemed to work, and then their tech support tells me they sent me a custom bios and to see if that fixed it and sure enough it did. I dont get as many PPD with this motherboard as I did with my MSI, but still have to wait for that to come back from RMA.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


...Back on topic...


Thanks


----------



## Benladesh

Well starting tomorrow and for 2 weeks I'm gonna be running about 50% for 2 weeks. My usual 24/7 will be about 12/7. The reason is that my girlfriend is coming over for 2 weeks and just my case alone is bright and sounds like a vacuum. Then the gpu is pretty loud sometimes. Seeing as I live in a loft, the computer lights up my room and the noise echos through the whole place. I'm turning it off at night so she can sleep at night =p I'll be back to full power in 2 weeks when she leaves. =)


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


I'm getting 384s 477s and 511s...


Yeah. I noticed that I have for some reason in the past 3 weeks been getting lower-point work almost exclusively. Where I was getting a lot more value (12k-19k ppd total) I am now getting way lower (5k-11k ppd total).

Don't know why. Checked all my clients. All working. Guess the Stanford Gods of Folding want me doing smaller WUs.

Oh well. I never got into this to have bragging rights. Just to make a difference.


----------



## harrison

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Yeah. I noticed that I have for some reason in the past 3 weeks been getting lower-point work almost exclusively. Where I was getting a lot more value (12k-19k ppd total) I am now getting way lower (5k-11k ppd total).

Don't know why. Checked all my clients. All working. Guess the Stanford Gods of Folding want me doing smaller WUs.

Oh well. I never got into this to have bragging rights. Just to make a difference.









x2


----------



## CTRLurself

Thought I should contribute, Texas now has ~4" of snow on the ground where I live... Since I'm originally from a small town in Upstate NY this isn't a lot (26 feet yearly snowfall in my hometown) - but in Texas, this is the most snow in over thirty years.

DARN YOU GLOBAL - cooling?









Pic is from my front porch this morning, and it hasn't stopped snowing all day long... I love snow.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Stanfords website is down for me. If anyone else could confirm, I am getting set up on my new PC and couldn't get on their for a passkey..


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop* 
Stanfords website is down for me. If anyone else could confirm, I am getting set up on my new PC and couldn't get on their for a passkey..

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

works for me (have a new name registered now, lol).

I didn't manage to snag a A3 WU, this morning. Just a regular A1.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Yup, same here
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py
works on my side








.


----------



## Gen

Looks like we woke a sleeping giant







Ohh well, we got them giants awake, now they can help more to find a cure!


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Looks like we woke a sleeping giant







Ohh well, we got them giants awake, now they can help more to find a cure!

Like someone else said, they'll get bored eventually. Hopefully we have a little endurance to outlast them.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Like someone else said, they'll get bored eventually. Hopefully we have a little endurance to outlast them.


it's not really like that, though.

They merely brought over most of their [email protected] folders (where thy normally are number one), because of this thread.

Many folding teams, like Ocn and evga focus on [email protected], while some, like tscRussia and [H], fold under many different projects.


----------



## Nuclear Powered Bear

No, ableacher, its really like that. [email protected] is project no.1 for us, some crunchers enjoyed Rosetta, cause they has a problems with [email protected] or they have single-cpu machines. We get power mainly from new users (propaganda is works ), or getting back retired folders. i am personaly get back 4 or more ex-crunchers, and, for my happiness, they upgraded their PC to core I7 at their "holiday". Also they was happy to hear about -bigadv WUs









Nevertheless, guys, we want to thank you for this race, its was really great challenge, and its show some lacks in our team. Now we re-writing our FAQs and guides for novices, and after that we planning to make a great propaganda and extremely rise our power.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]* 
Thought I should contribute, Texas now has ~4" of snow on the ground where I live... Since I'm originally from a small town in Upstate NY this isn't a lot (26 feet yearly snowfall in my hometown) - but in Texas, this is the most snow in over thirty years.

DARN YOU GLOBAL - cooling?









Pic is from my front porch this morning, and it hasn't stopped snowing all day long... I love snow.

omg thats texas!! i cant believe that. you should see ohio


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lieutenant_Dan*


omg thats texas!! i cant believe that. you should see ohio










I use to live in Ohio and I know how bad it can get. Remember the so called blizzard last year or the year before or even the ice storm. But ya I remember when at night the temperature would get down to -11F or -15F. I live in New York now and its like snow, ya expect 16 inches.

On topic, it use to be like 6.2 now its 5.9? Either someone is really stepping it up, more new members or Russia lost a few.


----------



## AyeYo

Well, look on the bright side, we're catching OC Australia and Custom PC. lol


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Well, look on the bright side, we're catching OC Australia and Custom PC. lol


yeah, really, i mean once russia passes them, then we pass them we will have our #7 spot back and that was the real goal right?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man* 
yeah, really, i mean once russia passes them, then we pass them we will have our #7 spot back and that was the real goal right?









Shhhhh.... Don't let the other two know, lol.


----------



## allenottawa

It's sad, we only need like 20 more people with high end i7 systems!

I'm hopefully going to get some new cards to output around 12k.


----------



## FuzzyDicePimp

I'm just getting back to folding after a several month leave of absence. I'll get my i7 960 and PS3 running for the team, hopefully I can help here. Oh, and a quad core if I can find a power supply for it.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Shhhhh.... Don't let the other two know, lol.


yeah i feel like we need to keep our conquests on the DL from now on


----------



## Wookie Man

Keep it up


----------



## mega_option101

These new workunits are helping









But they still out number us!!! Nothing like friendly competition between teams!! WE CAN DO IT!


----------



## SniperXX

I lost 2 bigadv work units this week. Its my fault tho, I was trying to eek out some megahertz, lol. I backed my oc back to before and im 55% through the next one.

Hopefully I will be able to start my next i7 build, it too will be folding bigadv.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Shhhhh.... Don't let the other two know, lol.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lieutenant_Dan* 
yeah i feel like we need to keep our conquests on the DL from now on

Ahh... where's the competition in that? By making it clear, we give them a chance to fight back. If they're too good for us, we start thinking of ideas to bring in more folders.

Everyone wins (except cancer. I don't think they like folding that much.).


----------



## FlyingJJ

If only I could get some of this work out to Stanford. The net has been really slow and spoty here since the snow storm blanketed us in PA. I have some sitting in the queue waiting to get transmitted. Hopefully it will come back a little more reliable and faster soon.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man* 
yeah, really, i mean once russia passes them, then we pass them we will have our #7 spot back and that was the real goal right?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Shhhhh.... Don't let the other two know, lol.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ahh... where's the competition in that? By making it clear, we give them a chance to fight back. If they're too good for us, we start thinking of ideas to bring in more folders.

Everyone wins (except cancer. I don't think they like folding that much.).

I find some of the posts very funny









Lets face it. We are being pummelled for a good cause... It's all good


----------



## ablearcher

^^^^^ hey, I gotta have fun while waiting for these points to be pumped out!!


----------



## A_Blind_Man

oh and btw thenailedone I'm coming for you! (in fah at least) And like ablercher essentially said, its no fun unless you're having fun.

(AB have you put in for a postbit yet?)


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


oh and btw thenailedone I'm coming for you! (in fah at least) And like ablercher essentially said, its no fun unless you're having fun.

(AB have you put in for a postbit yet?)


Sounds good







(not folding 24/7, using the PC to much currently)


----------



## Somenamehere

Just bought 2 8800gt cards and one 8800 gtx

Also going to get an i7 system pretty soon (need motherboard + i7)


----------



## decoupled

I installed GPU2 folding today to join the epic battle against the Russians, although my pc will probably lower the score


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *decoupled*


I installed GPU2 folding today to join the epic battle against the Russians, although my pc will probably lower the score










Haha, even the smallest contribution helps.


----------



## robbo2

Bringing my gpu's back on board!


----------



## frankenstein406

nah every bit helps! My 8800 seems to be doing better then my 9800 eco lol


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


Thought I should contribute, Texas now has ~4" of snow on the ground where I live... Since I'm originally from a small town in Upstate NY this isn't a lot (26 feet yearly snowfall in my hometown) - but in Texas, this is the most snow in over thirty years.

DARN YOU GLOBAL - cooling?









Pic is from my front porch this morning, and it hasn't stopped snowing all day long... I love snow.


Ugh, lived in CO almost my whole life. Snow is highly overrated.







Unless I'm going skiing, or it is Christmas day, I hate snow.


----------



## frankenstein406

Its nice when the river freezes so i can dirtbike


----------



## A_Blind_Man

oh wow, thats ridiculous its like a 45 degree angle
our graph
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

theirs
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=47191


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man* 
oh wow, thats ridiculous its like a 45 degree angle
our graph
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

theirs
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=47191


Yea, they really took off. Who knows, if they keep up this pace they'll be gunning for number one instead of just maintaining their spot.


----------



## TekWarfare

As soon as we pass them I can give my PC a break and turn it off, shame really, because it may take months.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Yea, they really took off. Who knows, if they keep up this pace they'll be gunning for number one instead of just maintaining their spot.










naw, I'd rather they not... Team eVGA is still busy preparing to make lunch of MaxPC.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Time for another folding comp.


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


Just bought 2 8800gt cards and one 8800 gtx

Also going to get an i7 system pretty soon (need motherboard + i7)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *decoupled*


I installed GPU2 folding today to join the epic battle against the Russians, although my pc will probably lower the score











Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Bringing my gpu's back on board!


----------



## allenottawa

Thinking about buying two 9800GX2's to help.







Since I'm only putting out 2k now.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

bumped my oc up from stock http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ze7ae/


----------



## Ryahn

I think this is great incentive for new folders to join and old ones to return.


----------



## Galg

I've just started folding for the first time using the GPU client and the SMP Client (MPICH version). I've never folded before so trying to learn as quickly as possible!

I've got a couple of questions and hoping this is the best place to ask?

Firstly, can I put my name down anywhere on the forum to say I'm folding for Overclock.net?
Secondly, I was under the impression the (MPICH) SMP client would use up more of my CPU than the standard client due to it being a high performance client? So far though it is using no more of my CPU % than the other client therefore not processing each work package any quicker? Have I read into this properly or does it just work in a different way to the standard client without actually increasing the speed that it folds the work packages given?

Thanks in advance


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


I've just started folding for the first time using the GPU client and the SMP Client (MPICH version). I've never folded before so trying to learn as quickly as possible!

I've got a couple of questions and hoping this is the best place to ask?

Firstly, can I put my name down anywhere on the forum to say I'm folding for Overclock.net?
Secondly, I was under the impression the (MPICH) SMP client would use up more of my CPU than the standard client due to it being a high performance client? So far though it is using no more of my CPU % than the other client therefore not processing each work package any quicker? Have I read into this properly or does it just work in a different way to the standard client without actually increasing the speed that it folds the work packages given?

Thanks in advance 


Welcome to team 37726 (good choice).









1) You can post here to get a folding postbit (which shows you fold for OCN). You need to be in the top 1,500 folders for OCn though. You can check your stats on EOC (put your name into the search box on the left)

2) To make the SMP use all cores, you need to add the -smp flag (more information here).

Additionaly, you can add the -advmethods flag to download new WUs with bonuses. To get these bonuses, however, you need to fold with a passkey (you can get it from Stanford). You'll then need to complete 10 of these new WUs within the deadline, and after that you'll be getting bonus points.









Hope that answer your questions.


----------



## ablearcher

I'm taing advantage of the nVidia GPU Work server going offline to gather some data.

Based on the stats, it looks like their team is mostly CPU folders, not GPU. They didn't get hit as hard as OCN did









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=47191
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

something like:
OCN = 2/3 GPU folder
TSC! Russia = 1/3 GPU folder

(this is only referencing nVidia GPU. And since tomorrow is Federal Holiday, problem likely will not be solved until Tuesday







)


----------



## Aqualoon

Feb's Foldathon should help


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Somenamehere* 
Just bought 2 8800gt cards and one 8800 gtx

Scratch that I traded one 8800gt for gtx280. I cant wait for them to get here.


----------



## Galg

Thanks for the reply - managed to get it all setup and running smoothly. Just need to get in the top 1500 now .

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
Thanks for the reply - managed to get it all setup and running smoothly. Just need to get in the top 1500 now .

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Somenamehere* 
Scratch that I traded one 8800gt for gtx280. I cant wait for them to get here.










Whoa, that's one heck of a deal!


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


Scratch that I traded one 8800gt for gtx280. I cant wait for them to get here.










How u pulled that one off?

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TrippinBimmer* 
How u pulled that one off?

-TrippinBimmer

probably had to add $$.

If not, then I am curious, too


----------



## Somenamehere

Lol calm down guys I didnt straight up trade, I payed some cash but I still made out Cost me $135 total(factoring in price of card).


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Somenamehere* 
Lol calm down guys I didnt straight up trade, I payed some cash but I still made out Cost me $135 total(factoring in price of card).

Still one heckuva deal.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


Lol calm down guys I didnt straight up trade, I payed some cash but I still made out Cost me $135 total(factoring in price of card).


would bite on that deal anyway... if i actually had the money


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


Lol calm down guys I didnt straight up trade, I payed some cash but I still made out Cost me $135 total(factoring in price of card).


I remember about 6 months ago Best Buy had BFG Tech GTX285's for like $150 because the revision 2 card had just been released so they clearanced the revision 1 cards like 70% off their normal price.

I got mine from Ft. Lauderdale, FL I think it was... reasons I like my local Best Buy.


----------



## decoupled

Tossed some computers that were literally collecting dust at work. 2 Quad Core Xeon Clovertown machines and an old school hyperthreading P4 machine. Up to 11 cores now







I'll have to dig deeper into the storage closets and see what else is sitting around.


----------



## Pir

Rigged up 6 console clients now, need those points badly.


----------



## CTRLurself

I'm 5 Core A2 WU's in. Should start doing -bigadv in ~7 days or less, then bonus points.

...too bad I can't fold 24/7.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


...too bad I can't fold 24/7.


that's gonna really hurt, then.

The deadline (bonus, then the normal points, then the dead-dealine) is rather short for bigadv.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

You might (probably) wont make the deadline if your only folding part of the day. Perhaps you should look into folding some of the new units that run on the A3 core. You get bonus points for completing them early and they would run much faster than a bigadv unit. You could easily complete them if you ran your computer 12 hours a day folding on all 8 threads (make sure you set the priority for a3 core to lowest)


----------



## nolonger

I manage to get the deadlines for A2 even if I only fold for 8 hours per day.


----------



## Galg

I've got my below rig folding all day and night at present using the GPU client and the MPICH client using all 4 cores (after the help I received yesterday) unless I'm gaming! I also received a passkey yesterday which I believe now means I'll get WU's that give me more points? Is that how it works?

I've got a small dual core laptop (which I'm planning to use to fold now if it's worth it?) and a single core P4 w/ a ATI 9550 card sat in the corner of my room. Is there any point getting this one to fold in it's spare time and if so, should I use the GPU client as well or will the ATI card do it so slow, it's probably not worth it?

Wasn't sure what the clients ran like on the old style GPU's and processors!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
I've got my below rig folding all day and night at present using the GPU client and the MPICH client using all 4 cores (after the help I received yesterday) unless I'm gaming! I also received a passkey yesterday which I believe now means I'll get WU's that give me more points? Is that how it works?

I've got a small dual core laptop (which I'm planning to use to fold now if it's worth it?) and a single core P4 w/ a ATI 9550 card sat in the corner of my room. Is there any point getting this one to fold in it's spare time and if so, should I use the GPU client as well or will the ATI card do it so slow, it's probably not worth it?

Wasn't sure what the clients ran like on the old style GPU's and processors!

The passkey lets you get the new A2 cores, which have bonuses attached to them. In general, you'll be getting the same (or sometimes better) PPD than someone with the same system using VMWare (which used to be a big bonus).

As for the laptop, make sure it doesn't overheat first, [email protected] is very tough on the CPU and some laptops just might not have the cooling power for it.

The ATI 9550 can't be used to fold I believe, so you're left with the P4. That should be good for an additional 500PPD I'm assuming.

Welcome to the fold! Make sure you join the February Foldathon!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
I've got my below rig folding all day and night at present using the GPU client and the MPICH client using all 4 cores (after the help I received yesterday) unless I'm gaming! I also received a passkey yesterday which I believe now means I'll get WU's that give me more points? Is that how it works?

I've got a small dual core laptop (which I'm planning to use to fold now if it's worth it?) and a single core P4 w/ a ATI 9550 card sat in the corner of my room. Is there any point getting this one to fold in it's spare time and if so, should I use the GPU client as well or will the ATI card do it so slow, it's probably not worth it?

Wasn't sure what the clients ran like on the old style GPU's and processors!

First of all, with the passkey on the SMP client, you'll need to add the -advmethods flag too. After that, you start getting a2/a3 core WUs. Once you complete 10 of those within the deadline, you'll start getting bonus points.









You could probably run the SMP client on the dual core too; you've got 3 days to make the deadline for bonuses, so if it's folding a lot, you should finish the WU in time. The single core however, might not make it unless it's folding 24/7 (and even then it probably won't make it in time for the bonuses). If it's not folding 24/7, use the single core client (or the SMP client without the -smp and -advmethods flags. It acts like the Unicore client in that case).

For ATI, any card better than the HD2400 can fold (I'm not sure where your card lies), but even then the PPD will be quite low. Unless the computer is going to be on anyway, I don't think it'll be worth leaving it on just for PPD. Even if you can afford the electricity costs, it'll be better in the long run to get a cheap nVidia GPU and put it into a free PCIe slot (even a PCIe x1 slot works).


----------



## Galg

Ok, I'll have a play with it when I get home tonight. See what I can get out of it.
And yes, I've added the -advmethods flag when I was configuring the client last night.

Is it right that my processor is taking around 16.5 hours to process one work unit? It takes 10 minutes to do 1% currently?


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


Ok, I'll have a play with it when I get home tonight. See what I can get out of it.
And yes, I've added the -advmethods flag when I was configuring the client last night.

Is it right that my processor is taking around 16.5 hours to process one work unit? It takes 10 minutes to do 1% currently?


It'll vary with each type of work unit, but, generally, that sounds about right.

So, I BIOS volt modded the 8600GT and got another 100mhz out of the shaders. Good for another whopping 100ppd.







I was hoping to get a 9600GSO for the foldathon, but the funds are now getting sidetracked to more important things...


----------



## Galg

I know I'm flogging this thread with questions so last one I promise lol.

If i have an onboard GPU, Can that be used at the same time as my PCI-E card to fold?


----------



## Galg

I know I'm flogging this thread with questions so last one I promise lol.

If i have an onboard GPU, Can that be used at the same time as my PCI-E card to fold?


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


I know I'm flogging this thread with questions so last one I promise lol.

If i have an onboard GPU, Can that be used at the same time as my PCI-E card to fold?


Unfortunately not. You need a CUDA supporting Nvidia card, and I don't know what the ATI/AMD requirement is, but I highly doubt onboard graphics will do it.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


I know I'm flogging this thread with questions so last one I promise lol.

If i have an onboard GPU, Can that be used at the same time as my PCI-E card to fold?


I've seen someone do it, but he/she got less than 100PPD.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


Ok, I'll have a play with it when I get home tonight. See what I can get out of it.
And yes, I've added the -advmethods flag when I was configuring the client last night.

Is it right that my processor is taking around 16.5 hours to process one work unit? It takes 10 minutes to do 1% currently?


Yeah, that sound right.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


So, I BIOS volt modded the 8600GT and got another 100mhz out of the shaders. Good for another whopping 100ppd.







I was hoping to get a 9600GSO for the foldathon, but the funds are now getting sidetracked to more important things...










Life really gets in the way of folding, doesn't it?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


I know I'm flogging this thread with questions so last one I promise lol.

If i have an onboard GPU, Can that be used at the same time as my PCI-E card to fold?


Yeah, it is possible, though it won't be very powerful. Maybe if you have one of the newer nVidia ones it would be worthwhile, but in any other case, I doubt it.

And you can keep asking questions, we won't bite.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Well, I'm up 20 positions since I started the bigadv's a couple weeks back. On my way to 40k/day. I'd be doing really swell if I can convince somebody around here that I need an i7 at work









OPEN YOUR WALLETS MEN! SHOVE PENNIES IN YOUR BREAKERS! OVERCLOCK THOSE CPUS AND DO WORK!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Got my stuff back online finally. Should be able to grab 15K out of my 2 gpu's.

I think its funny that we have half the number of people currently folding that they do. If we just had more people on this forum participating, we'd dominate.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Galg*


I know I'm flogging this thread with questions so last one I promise lol.

If i have an onboard GPU, Can that be used at the same time as my PCI-E card to fold?


ONLY if you use this as your primary output, while still extending it through your other outputs (or still maintain this one as an active output, even if a PCIe card is plugged in- my motherboard allows for this).

It needs AT LEAST 256MB of RAM dedicated to it (not software set), to be able to fold.

The most powerful IGP, the 9400m (desktop, lol) gets a clean 660ppd.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


It needs AT LEAST 256MB of RAM dedicated to it (not software set), to be able to fold.


Is that true of all cards? My 8600 only has 256MB and I've never seen memory usage go above 5% while folding.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Is that true of all cards? My 8600 only has 256MB and I've never seen memory usage go above 5% while folding.

You've looked at your card's memory usage? Not system memory usage?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Is that true of all cards? My 8600 only has 256MB and I've never seen memory usage go above 5% while folding.

256MB is the min required to used CUDA (or so nVidia says).

I have a 128MB 8400gs(G98) that won't start folding:swearing:, but a 256MB 8400gs (G86) that will.

The 256MB card's RAM is nearly maxed out (according to GPUz)during folding.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
You've looked at your card's memory usage? Not system memory usage?

Yes, according to the monitoring software it's about 2-5% usage folding and 60-80% during a stress test like ATItool or Furmark.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
256MB is the min required to used CUDA (or so nVidia says).

I have a 128MB 8400gs(G98) that won't start folding:swearing:, but a 256MB 8400gs (G86) that will.

I only see the 256mb 8400gs listed for CUDA support on Nvidia's site.


----------



## Galg

Whilst my GPU is folding, will it fold more efficiently if I manually set the fan speed to 100% keeping the card cooler? Currently runs between 69-73 degress whilst folding.
Or would the difference not really be noticeable?


----------



## zodac

You could put fan speed to 100% and try and reach a higher overclock. Otherwise that temp range is fine for folding.


----------



## Galg

I haven't actually messed with the graphics cards settings as of yet. I've got a program called EXPERTool (Gainward App) that came with the graphics card and allows me to change the speed of the core, memory and shader clock but I wasn't sure if that was the best way to do it. I was planning to look for a guide this evening on here


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galg* 
I haven't actually messed with the graphics cards settings as of yet. I've got a program called EXPERTool (Gainward App) that came with the graphics card and allows me to change the speed of the core, memory and shader clock but I wasn't sure if that was the best way to do it. I was planning to look for a guide this evening on here 

Use Rivatuner. Here's a good guide here: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4976...er-straps.html

Rivatuner: http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner

ATItool (for testing): http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/


----------



## zodac

Here's a very good guide on understanding shader straps (since folding depends on shader clocks, not core or mem clocks).

I found Evga Precision to be an easier software to work with, but Rivatuner does the same job.


----------



## nolonger

My preference of software is the MSI Afterburner. It allows you to tweak voltage (provided your card is capable) and a custom fan control profile you can set, which is much easier to work with than Riva Tuner.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Here's a very good guide on understanding shader straps (since folding depends on shader clocks, not core or mem clocks).

I found Evga Precision to be an easier software to work with, but Rivatuner does the same job.


The 1888 WU, on a G92 core, in my experience, ARE affected by the memory clocks.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
The 1888 WU, on a G92 core, in my experience, ARE affected by the memory clocks.

Hmm... I'm on that core, and I did some tests when I started getting into folding with all sorts of clocks/WUs. Mem and core clock had no effect whatsoever. Maybe I'll re-do them with different drivers soon.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hmm... I'm on that core, and I did some tests when I started getting into folding with all sorts of clocks/WUs. Mem and core clock had no effect whatsoever. Maybe I'll re-do them with different drivers soon.









I also noticed a small gain with memory clocks in nearly all WU's. If you get some definitive numbers, do post.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

You might as well bump the memory once you have gotten your shaders and then core up. In theory, if the GPU is storing the data in its memory, and the core/shader is doing the crunching, then faster access to the stuff in memory would improve the time it takes to fold.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
I also noticed a small gain with memory clocks in nearly all WU's. If you get some definitive numbers, do post.

I think I'll do that over the weekend; won't get much of a chance before that.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
256MB is the min required to used CUDA (or so nVidia says).

I have a 128MB 8400gs(G98) that won't start folding:swearing:, but a 256MB 8400gs (G86) that will.

The 256MB card's RAM is nearly maxed out (according to GPUz)during folding.

Just checked GPU-Z, and you're right. Using about 245MB. What I was looking at before was the memory controller load.


----------



## mega_option101

How is everyone doing?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I am waiting for GPU3 to come out to properly utilize my card. If Nvidia had a DX11 card out I would have gone to Nvidia and not had the PPD limit due to the current client..But meh I have to wait.


----------



## Pir

Folding as hard as possible. Such a pitty that Stanford takes forever to release the ATI GPU client.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah...Stanford is too slow for my liking with developing a new client.


----------



## Pir

They want the WU's crunched but yet they leave ATI owners out in the cold.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Yeah...Stanford is too slow for my liking with developing a new client.

Didn't your name used to be bold and green?


----------



## biltong

Anyone notice on the russian forum that one of their Mr Green smiley's is missing a tooth? LOL

Just started folding again today, look at the mess you guys have made! lol jk, haven't had the time for folding lately, testing code and then clannies >_>


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biltong*


Anyone notice on the russian forum that one of their Mr Green smiley's is missing a tooth? LOL

Just started folding again today, look at the mess you guys have made! lol jk, haven't had the time for folding lately, testing code and then clannies >_>


I have a question about your sig; how can somebody be resting in peace when they won't die for almost 10 months yet? You have 12/1/10 in your sig for the date.... I'm confused.

As far as folding goes, it appears like my issues were caused by under-volted RAM, so I've knocked out 4 or 5 A2 WUs so far and am on my way to BigAdv points.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


I have a question about your sig; how can somebody be resting in peace when they won't die for almost 10 months yet? You have 12/1/10 in your sig for the date.... I'm confused.


The US goes month/day/year, most other countries go day/month/year. So the date in his sig is 12th Jan 2010.


----------



## biltong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


I have a question about your sig; how can somebody be resting in peace when they won't die for almost 10 months yet? You have 12/1/10 in your sig for the date.... I'm confused.

As far as folding goes, it appears like my issues were caused by under-volted RAM, so I've knocked out 4 or 5 A2 WUs so far and am on my way to BigAdv points.


Note the "Location" bit on the left there, see what it says there? Now google that and time format, you will understand.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


How is everyone doing?










3.8ghz, still on stock vcore.









Trying to get the rig optimized so I can actually make ok numbers (or as ok as a dual core and an 8600gt can lol).


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The US goes month/day/year, most other countries go day/month/year. So the date in his sig is 12th Jan 2010.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *biltong* 
Note the "Location" bit on the left there, see what it says there? Now google that and time format, you will understand.

Sorry, I missed that you were in South Africa. And I know about how the rest of the world does dates, most of my professors write their dates like that and I convert them there without even thinking about it now.

<removes foot from mouth> My apologies.


----------



## frankenstein406

Got my watercooling going, How high do you think I can push a am2 4200x2? Gpu is still messed up!?!?!?!?!


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


Got my watercooling going, How high do you think I can push a am2 4200x2? Gpu is still messed up!?!?!?!?!


I took a 5200+ from 2.6 to 3.4 with minimal effort. So 2.2 to 3.0 would be a reasonable guess (no personal experience here though). I know a guy with a 4xxx+ series chips he put to 3.5GHz with some effort (using a Scythe Katana w/ a 120mm fan he jammed on it). It'll come down to how good your Rad is at dissipating heat and how fast your pump is going though... and how long you spend OCing it.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
I am waiting for GPU3 to come out to properly utilize my card. If Nvidia had a DX11 card out I would have gone to Nvidia and not had the PPD limit due to the current client..But meh I have to wait.

And, according the Pande Group, the nVidia CUDA GPU3 client will come out some time before the ATi OpenCL/nVidia OpenCL (it can be assumed nVidia will ultimately use OpenCL, too) clients.


----------



## tagurtoast

I fired up my gpu and CPu (at 3.8ghz HT on) and so that should be another 5-6k coming OCNs way.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*


I fired up my gpu and CPu (at 3.8ghz HT on) and so that should be another 5-6k coming OCNs way.


You've got a 920, what are you talking about 5-6k, go here and do this for 25k+ ppd


----------



## Pir

Look at the stats, we are cutting on our losses


----------



## godofdeath

wow we're getting crushed since i last folded


----------



## JeevusCompact

Ten Million...

What happened to one million behind, was it not?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*









Ten Million...

What happened to one million behind, was it not?


closesst was like 3 million behind


----------



## Brutuz

WE LOOK LIKE LEETLE BABIES TO THE RUSSIAN TEAM!
WE MUST PUSH LEETLEE PROTEINS!
WHO TOUCHED MY FARM?









_Pictured: The Heavy getting ready for a long hard day of folding scouts into Sandvich._


----------



## AyeYo

lol wow... so when do we just stop keeping count?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


lol wow... so when do we just stop keeping count?










Never!

I'll keep updating this thread, hopefully to inspire us to beating them, rather than accepting 8th place.


----------



## jck

I hate to be a pessimist, but I think it should be said:

Due to some of the untoward comments thrown out by some here to slight TSC Russia...we are passed the point we can reasonably catch them soon.

They've obviously made their point.

Perhaps next time, we can use some less arrogant and abrasive approaches to inspiring out our ranks.

But, I guess it's not all bad. At least TSC Russia kicked up their efforts for the overall cause.

Or, was that really the plan all along? Trick them into doing all the work for us? You sneaky people you!









Ah well...I'm still folding, even though Stanford seems to have resigned me mostly sub-1000 WUs.

Now instead of making 1M by March, it's looking to be May or June.

Anyways...just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Pir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I hate to be a pessimist, but I think it should be said:

Due to some of the untoward comments thrown out by some here to slight TSC Russia...we are passed the point we can reasonably catch them soon.

They've obviously made their point.

Perhaps next time, we can use some less arrogant and abrasive approaches to inspiring out our ranks.

But, I guess it's not all bad. At least TSC Russia kicked up their efforts for the overall cause.


Could not have said it better myself. +1


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I hate to be a pessimist, but I think it should be said:

Due to some of the untoward comments thrown out by some here to slight TSC Russia...we are passed the point we can reasonably catch them soon.

They've obviously made their point.

Perhaps next time, we can use some less arrogant and abrasive approaches to inspiring out our ranks.

But, I guess it's not all bad. At least TSC Russia kicked up their efforts for the overall cause.

Or, was that really the plan all along? Trick them into doing all the work for us? You sneaky people you!









Ah well...I'm still folding, even though Stanford seems to have resigned me mostly sub-1000 WUs.

Now instead of making 1M by March, it's looking to be May or June.

Anyways...just my 2 cents worth.


No it was mainly the skrew up with stanford that set us back. my gpu still isn't working. just cpu for now and can't get it stable at 2.6 so 2.4 most of the time :/


----------



## zodac

Oh, there's no doubt that they're pulling away, and at a much faster rate than we're going to catch them. But, they diverted a lot of power from their other DC projects; eventually they'll want to go back to them. Maybe they'll open up a gap of 15million points, but even then, we should still have most of our folding still going at the same rate.

And there's no better way to co-ordinate a massive points surge than to give us a target. With the Foldathon next week, and TSC! Russia beginning to slow down a bit, we could still make this exciting. And even if we don't, we enjoyed the little battle (mayeb not the result), and folding benefitted from it too. At once stage, we were almost 1million PPD up on our average for the past month.

Besides, we're still catching up on 2 other teams.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Besides, we're still catching up on 2 other teams.










We better not insult those two!!

Otherwise we're gonna start looking like this


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


We better not insult those two!!

Otherwise we're gonna start looking like this










You just wanted an excuse to use that smiley, didn't you?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You just wanted an excuse to use that smiley, didn't you?










I finally found one that did not reference zombies









EDIT: wait... I need to sleep more.


----------



## JorgyBaby

Looks like we fell behind. I need to get into folding seriously. Its just ATi cards are so unoptimised, it just doesn't seem worth it. Hmm, I'll set it back up again tomorrow or later tonight.


----------



## gamb1t

Lets not forget, the russians have almost twice the members.. I'll be helping soon, first Im gonna get a better setup. Gl!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamb1t*


Lets not forget, the russians have almost twice the members.. I'll be helping soon, first Im gonna get a better setup. Gl!


Good to hear!


----------



## frankenstein406

Got my gpu going after deleting my folder, will deleting it matter?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


Got my gpu going after deleting my folder, will deleting it matter?


If you deleted it because the error was that you couldn't download a new WU, then it's fine; you'll get a new one when you download the new WU.

If it was because you couldn't upload the WU, then you've probably lost the points for that WU.


----------



## CryWin

Has anyone else gotten these 450 point work units? Either they are 1337, or Fahmon is accidently telling me that I'm getting 7200ppd on a 8800GS/9600GSO.


----------



## zodac

New WU. There's a few of them out there, and they give _lots_ of PPD.


----------



## CryWin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


New WU. There's a few of them out there, and they give_ lots _of PPD.










Sweet, I'm getting right at 7500 now


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryWin* 
Sweet, I'm getting right at 7500 now









I got 2 different boxes running a 9800GTX+, and I am getting BAD PPD.

I gotta fix it. zodac was good enough to give me a pointer I'm gonna try to implement this weekend.

Windows SMP2 folding to the rescue? I sure hope so! hehe


----------



## nolonger

I was wondering: what is the PPD for a Core i7 in SMP2? I'm going to get one soon, but won't be able to leave it folding enough to get -bigadv completed in time.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I was wondering: what is the PPD for a Core i7 in SMP2? I'm going to get one soon, but won't be able to leave it folding enough to get -bigadv completed in time.


I usually get between 1400 and 2000ppd on SMP2 units without bigadv. My i7 is clocked at 3.5GHz though, so unless you overclock, less than that. Without -bigadv you'll get loads more points from folding on an nVidia GPU than with a CPU.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


I usually get between 1400 and 2000ppd on SMP2 units without bigadv. My i7 is clocked at 3.5GHz though, so unless you overclock, less than that. Without -bigadv you'll get loads more points from folding on an nVidia GPU than with a CPU.


That doesn't sound right, I get roughly that on my Dual Core E5200 at 3.25GHz. Are you sure it's using all 8 threads?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


I usually get between 1400 and 2000ppd on SMP2 units without bigadv. My i7 is clocked at 3.5GHz though, so unless you overclock, less than that. Without -bigadv you'll get loads more points from folding on an nVidia GPU than with a CPU.


That sounds terrible.







Are you using Fahmon? Because that won't factor in bonus points.

But seriously, I can get that on an E8400... i7 with HT should get _much_ more than that.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


That doesn't sound right, I get roughly that on my Dual Core E5200 at 3.25GHz. Are you sure it's using all 8 threads?


I'd say that was before the A3 cores and the big bonus, when he was getting that kind of ppd. Which still sounds low, even for A1, etc so don't know.


----------



## nolonger

My thought is he's running on 2 threads. Which essentially means you can quadruple that.


----------



## JMT668

im folding my 8800GT again! Got more electric today!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


My thought is he's running on 2 threads. Which essentially means you can quadruple that.


2 cores? Doesn't the SMP client run on up to 4 cores by default? (I could be getting confused with VMwares though...)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


im folding my 8800GT again! Got more electric today!


Good news!


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


2 cores? Doesn't the SMP client run on up to 4 cores by default?


Yes.


----------



## ablearcher

Nah.

-smp
uses all avalible cores

-smp #
uses # of specified cores

but SMP is dual core, too! (and triple, and quad, and hex, and octo...)


----------



## CTRLurself

that is with -smp 7 no -bigadv while using the computer for other things. Idk if I'm just getting screwed on WUs but from what I've seen I've been getting A3s. Mind you, I got a WU the other day (40pts) that folded in 3 minutes (at 9k ppd). If I do a -bigadv I'll get a ~20 minute TPF, but i don't fold enough to complete bigadvs on time.

I'm running hfm.net to track. That is the average i get, depending on the specific core I'll get (full range) 1100-9000 ppd, but it usually sits in the range I posted before.


----------



## nolonger

Are you running the -advmethods flag?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]* 
that is with -smp 7 no -bigadv while using the computer for other things. Idk if I'm just getting screwed on WUs but from what I've seen I've been getting A3s. Mind you, *I got a WU the other day (40pts)* that folded in 3 minutes (at 9k ppd). If I do a -bigadv I'll get a ~20 minute TPF, but i don't fold enough to complete bigadvs on time.

I'm running hfm.net to track. That is the average i get, depending on the specific core I'll get (full range) 1100-9000 ppd, but it usually sits in the range I posted before.

That's not an a2/a3 WU. Sounds more like a Unicore WU to be honest...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 








Are you running the -advmethods flag?

He said he gots some a3s, which is only possible with -advmethods...

Something's wrong here...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That's not an a2/a3 WU. Sounds more like a Unicore WU to be honest...

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

goto:
6011 130.237.232.140 p6011_IBX in water 146808 1.00 1.00 40.00 100 GRO-A3

40pt a3 WU









EDIT: I cannot direct link, since Pande has temporarly turned off direct project descriptions.

Otherwise, it's:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject?p=6011


----------



## Tank

gonna be adding a GTX280 to my rig soon, also its watercooled so gonna try and get it folding like a beast..... so thats gonna be a GTX280, 2x -GTS 250's, and a 9600GSO.

man I really cant wait to get my motherboard back cause then ill be able to have them all folding at the same time. but for now its just gonna be the 280 when i get it and 1 gts250.


----------



## thenailedone

Man... we got/are getting creamed... and now I am no longer contributing (which sucks)... Just installed Win 7 and got my home network working nicely, not going to mess around setting up proxies etc (if only my ISP didn't block the client for some strange reason)... Good luck guys, keep chipping away


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

goto:
6011 130.237.232.140 p6011_IBX in water 146808 1.00 1.00 40.00 100 GRO-A3

40pt a3 WU









EDIT: I cannot direct link, since Pande has temporarly turned off direct project descriptions.

Otherwise, it's:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject?p=6011


Huh... what's the PPD like on those (compared to the other a3s)?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


gonna be adding a GTX280 to my rig soon, also its watercooled so gonna try and get it folding like a beast..... so thats gonna be a GTX280, 2x -GTS 250's, and a 9600GSO.

man I really cant wait to get my motherboard back cause then ill be able to have them all folding at the same time. but for now its just gonna be the 280 when i get it and 1 gts250.


Yay!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Man... we got/are getting creamed... and now I am no longer contributing (which sucks)... Just installed Win 7 and got my home network working nicely, not going to mess around setting up proxies etc (if only my ISP didn't block the client for some strange reason)... Good luck guys, keep chipping away










Haha, if only we were chipping away... Make sure those proxies are ready for Tuesday. The Foldathon must go on!


----------



## zodac

I'm tempted to change this thread into "Overclock.net Vs Overclockers Australia".









At least it would improve morale (green is so much nicer than red).


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm tempted to change this thread into "Overclock.net Vs Overclockers Australia".









At least it would improve morale (green is so much nicer than red).

hahaha DO EET. lol.

on a side note I really cant wait to get that dang motherboard back, not being able to fold to the max is killing me. not to mention I wanna get everything installed in Beautiful Valkyrie that I got from Nafljhy. nothing beats having a folding machine in such a lovely Lian li case


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
hahaha DO EET. lol.

on a side note I really cant wait to get that dang motherboard back, not being able to fold to the max is killing me. not to mention I wanna get everything installed in Beautiful Valkyrie that I got from Nafljhy. nothing beats having a folding machine in such a lovely Lian li case

Bah, all my hardware is fine, but these server issues mean I'm far from at max output. I think I might stop folding until the Foldathon.

It's just not worth leaving them on all day/night, then having nothing work. It's just too much of a headache.


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Bah, all my hardware is fine, but these server issues mean I'm far from at max output. I think I might stop folding until the Foldathon.

It's just not worth leaving them on all day/night, then having nothing work. It's just too much of a headache.

I been lucky cause mine hasnt stoped folding for the past two days now. only had a issue with submiting work once but it cleared up after 5 minutes and hasnt stoped since. maybe just delete what work u have completed and start it up again and see if it gets running....but if it is you better go catch it before it gets away


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
I been lucky cause mine hasnt stoped folding for the past two days now. only had a issue with submiting work once but it cleared up after 5 minutes and hasnt stoped since. maybe just delete what work u have completed and start it up again and see if it gets running....but if it is you better go catch it before it gets away









I've tried everything. I can get the client to download a new WU, but only at the cost of deleting the last WU, so no points. The with the new WU the whole situation repeats.

It's now spread to all clients, so from a normal 13k PPD, I'm getting ~250 (Pentium D is still working). I hate not folding, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've tried everything. I can get the client to download a new WU, but only at the cost of deleting the last WU, so no points. The with the new WU the whole situation repeats.

It's now spread to all clients, so from a normal 13k PPD, I'm getting ~250 (Pentium D is still working). I hate not folding, but this is ridiculous.


yeah maybe shut it all down for a few hours and try again later.

edit: do you delete the files in the recycle bin? i know when i didnt do that it kept giving me the same issue, but after i deleted all files in the recycle bin it worked


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


yeah maybe shut it all down for a few hours and try again later.

edit: do you delete the files in the recycle bin? i know when i didnt do that it kept giving me the same issue, but after i deleted all files in the recycle bin it worked


Haven't heard of that before... Doesn't matter though, since the bin was empty.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Haven't heard of that before... Doesn't matter though, since the bin was empty.


I didnt think it matered but right after i deleted the files in it it started working. dunno maybe ghost files, lol.

well you will get it figured out and like u said as long as u fold for the foldathon your good money


----------



## zodac

Yay, yesterday was slightly less bad than the couple of days before it. Success!


----------



## JeevusCompact

10 to 12.4 million, there flying







.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


10 to 12.4 million, there flying







.


This thread must of really ticked them off, lol.

But now they don't even visit, anymore









It was enjoyable when they did, it brought a whole new outlook on this little competition.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


This thread must of really ticked them off, lol.

But now they don't even visit, anymore









It was enjoyable when they did, it brought a whole new outlook on this little competition.


True, but maybe with them not paying too much attention we can start reeling them back in a bit, and make it more of a competition again.

Unless they read this post and decide to crush us some more....


----------



## frankenstein406

Probably not worried about us anymore. My card seems to stop doing some packets after a bit then starts again likes the 445 ones maybe?


----------



## CTRLurself

well, I may have solved my problem with my computer. Bumped up some voltages on my overclock, the RAM issues are gone (as far as I can see), I'm gonna run Linx overnight... until then I'm gonna play some SC2 Beta.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


Probably not worried about us anymore. My card seems to stop doing some packets after a bit then starts again likes the 445 ones maybe?


Unless if the Classic (UniProc) or SMP servers start having issues, they are gonna be ahead by a fair margin. Most of their folders (I polled the data last time the nVidia GPU server went completely bork) are CPU based, or maybe even ATi based. But their porportion of nVidia GPU folders is far lower then OCN.


----------



## Russian[email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


But now they don't even visit, anymore










Don't relax guys, we're still here, we're watching you


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Don't relax guys, we're still here, we're watching you










lol. thank goodness. we are not planning on sneaking up on you.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianBear[email protected]*


Don't relax guys, we're still here, we're watching you











Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


lol. thank goodness. we are not planning on sneaking up on you.


Aww....

*scraps 2nd overtake plan*


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Don't relax guys, we're still here, we're watching you










NoOooOoooOooooooOoOo...................!!!


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


NoOooOoooOooooooOoOo...................!!!




I laughed a little on the inside. Well played good sir.


----------



## Xenthos

They are going for 5th place, we are growing towards 6th (well based on the past week)
I think our goal should be to pass the current 6th and 5th before we start talking about passing TSC Russia. IMO ofcourse


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xenthos*


They are going for 5th place, we are growing towards 6th (well based on the past week)
I think our goal should be to pass the current 6th and 5th before we start talking about passing TSC Russia. IMO ofcourse










Shame the guys in 6th are 169mil ahead, and the guys in 5th are 479mil ahead...

We put some more effort in (and maybe find some more i7s







), we can start closing the gap to TSC!.

*EDIT: *Good news; yesterday was our best day in almost a month.


----------



## EpicToast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*EDIT:* Good news; yesterday was our best day in almost a month.









I think that was because of the Foldathon.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicToast* 
I think that was because of the Foldathon.









True, and we're only ~50k behind them today. We might get (slightly) closer today.


----------



## CTRLurself

I got my i7 stable at 3.32GHz now, passed 50 passes on LinX, 8 hours of Prime95 and 20 hours on MemTest86+. i7 folding here I come!!! Also, with my unstable OC I finished up 6 core A2/3 WUs already so I'm already almost to the -bigadv bonus points.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


I got my i7 stable at 3.32GHz now, passed 50 passes on LinX, 8 hours of Prime95 and 20 hours on MemTest86+. i7 folding here I come!!! Also, with my unstable OC I finished up 6 core A2/3 WUs already so I'm already almost to the -bigadv bonus points.


*cough*I'm not sure -advmethods WUs and -bigadv WUs are the same.*cough*

Maybe someone could clear it up completely, but I think you'd need to do 10 WUs with the -bigadv flag...


----------



## tsc_targitaj

http://93.100.254.40/album/


----------



## TempestxPR

i would like to fold but i have now idea on how to fold or what it is


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TempestxPR*


i would like to fold but i have now idea on how to fold or what it is










http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...need-know.html

You'll be able to pull some good points with that 260 and the i5.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*cough*I'm not sure -advmethods WUs and -bigadv WUs are the same.*cough*

Maybe someone could clear it up completely, but I think you'd need to do 10 WUs with the -bigadv flag...










You just need to do 10 WU's, I'm positive. Only after doing 10, will you get bonus points for -bigadv.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj* 







http://93.100.254.40/album/

I hope this one is you..


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


I hope this one is you..


I second that.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


I hope this one is you..


omygoodness a gurl







.:/org...... sarcasm

She's cute.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj*









http://93.100.254.40/album/


[edit]I linked a picture here, but I felt guilty subjecting people to it.[/edit]


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


I hope this one is you..










No, this one is not me.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj*









No, this one is not me.


Welcome back to OCN!









We've made (some) progress since then


----------



## tsc_targitaj

I am always here. Every day.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj*









I am always here. Every day.


Uh Oh....










Well, you're always welcome here! Have fun (I got to sleep







), tsc_targitaj!


----------



## goobergump

targitaj,

What are you guys doing over there? TSC Russia is putting up numbers like madness.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


targitaj,
What are you guys doing over there? TSC Russia is putting up numbers like madness.


We learn 'Proper English', what else?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


We learn 'Proper English', what else?


















Yes, it is generally preferred to use "Proper English," on a web forum









Welcome back to the Forums, [email protected]! It had been a long Time since we (thought we saw the last of you) have last met!









And capitalize every noun, like German, lol

I just gotta wait for Zodac to come back today... He'll know what to do!

and... English is my second language?

[email protected]: I learned English from school, how did you (and your fellow crunchers, in Russia) learn English?

EDIT: okay... I did NOT actually sleep. What is wrong here?







I swore I just woke up from a good night sleep...


----------



## jshay

Congrats on the points TSC!







Fold for the cause, not for the points.


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


We learn 'Proper English', what else?










What did I do this time?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


What did I do this time?










You did not use proper english (ficticious charge, but it will stick, nonetheless







). I'd use my Grammar Nazi signs, but I seem to have mis-placed them (and am too lazy to re-upload







).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


[email protected]: I learned English from school, how did you (and your fellow crunchers, in Russia) learn English?


A common way is:
- at school (few 1000 words, litlle grammatic and some reading)
- in an university (reading tech docs)

after that many people can read but can't speak or write, cos hadn't practice.

The next level: 
If you need English for your work - you can:
- visit some english courses (It's a really fun - I had native teachers from Scotland and USA








- go abroad and work there (for example I'm in Germany now







.


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


You did not use proper english (ficticious charge, but it will stick, nonetheless







). I'd use my Grammar Nazi signs, but I seem to have mis-placed them (and am too lazy to re-upload







).


Explain? I'll fix it from now on.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


A common way is:
- at school (few 1000 words, litlle grammatic and some reading)
- in an university (reading tech docs)

after that many people can read but can't speak or write, cos hadn't practice.

The next level: 
If you need English for your work - you can:
- visit some english courses (It's a really fun - I had native teachers from Scotland and USA








- go abroad and work there (for example I'm in Germany now







.


Nice! Thank you very much for explaining it to me. I hope you at least had some fun learning English







. And picking up German, while you are living there!

I took a few years at school, before being thrown into the fray (Framingham, Massachusetts).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Explain? I'll fix it from now on.


Sorry







. Poor taste in jokes (my fault). I'll try not to do this again in the future.


----------



## ablearcher

Before you post, I have edited my post above me. It means something totally different, now.


----------



## goobergump

Did you just ask me out on a date?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Did you just ask me out on a date?


Oh, dear....

What have I done?









May you please elaborate? Please!!?


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Oh, dear....

What have I done?









May you please elaborate? Please!!?


Ahhh, just kidding about the date thing. I thought you were hitting on me. Kidding! But I'm going to go to sleep now...

bye


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Ahhh, just kidding about the date thing. I thought you were hitting on me. Kidding! But I'm going to go to sleep now...

bye










Gute nacht...


----------



## zodac

That conversation was wierd...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That conversation was wierd...










Good morning, Zodac!


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Good morning, Zodac!










you mean "Guten Morgen, Zodac!" right?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


you mean "Guten Morgen, Zodac!" right?










Nah... I forget most of Germanclass in the mornings


----------



## PCCstudent

This is a thread I don't really get. What I mean is the Russian team seems to be increasing their lead (or increasing the gap between our two teams) but the title still streses how "close we are to catching them"

Too me it seems like the Russians are easily staying ahead of us as the gap is double from just some weeks ago. Am I missing something that someone can clear up?

or as the Swiss say "Morga Zodac" (they like to "slang out" the true German language and put their own twist on it)


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


This is a thread I don't really get. What I mean is the Russian team seems to be increasing their lead (or increasing the gap between our two teams) but the title still streses how "close we are to catching them"

Too me it seems like the Russians are easily staying ahead of us as the gap is double from just some weeks ago. Am I missing something that someone can clear up?

or as the Swiss say "Morga Zodac" (they like to "slang out" the true German language and put their own twist on it)


we started out closing in on them but most people cannot or do not fold everyday 24/7 which is why the gap increases right after the foldathon. they join up to fold as much as they can for a day or two and then its back to their regular ol business


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
we started out closing in on them but most people cannot or do not fold everyday 24/7 which is why the gap increases right after the foldathon. they join up to fold as much as they can for a day or two and then its back to their regular ol business

Not to mention, TSC! really stepped up their intake of new members.
And ramped straight up.


----------



## frankenstein406

My gpu keeps haning on the 2000's others its fine any ideas?


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

How abouts we put some GREEN NUMBERS on the board today fellas!

CRUNCH CRUNCH!


----------



## PCCstudent

ablearn, What is "TSC"? "Team that Should not Compete" perhaps.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *http://tsc.overclockers.ru/*

Why with an exclamation point? Member of our team Swinger invented the abbreviation for TSC (actually, this is the name of a rare but serious childhood disease, against which united thousands of people from around the world in the draft Community TSC - "tuberous sclerosis complex") a new decoding - "The Successful Crunchers ! - Ie, "successful counter" ( "kranchery"). This transcript we liked and became part of the official name of our team - The Successful Crunchers! Russia. Or simply - TSC! Russia.


That's why!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
you mean "Guten Morgen, Zodac!" right?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Nah... I forget most of Germanclass in the mornings









When did I become German?!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
This is a thread I don't really get. What I mean is the Russian team seems to be increasing their lead (or increasing the gap between our two teams) but the title still streses how "close we are to catching them"

Too me it seems like the Russians are easily staying ahead of us as the gap is double from just some weeks ago. Am I missing something that someone can clear up?

or as the Swiss say "Morga Zodac" (they like to "slang out" the true German language and put their own twist on it)

Well we started out "close to catching them". Clearly that's no longer the case, but I'm just too lazy to change the post. If it's annoying people with its lies, I'll reword it when i get the chance.


----------



## PCCstudent

What would be a fitting title to replace "only 12.8 million behind" when at the time you started the thread we were less than half of that behind?

Remember no "Soviet" type jokes









But here is one, OK I can't, and it is pretty un-offensive.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


What would be a fitting title to replace "only 12.8 million behind" when at the time you started the thread we were less than half of that behind?

Remember no "Soviet" type jokes









But here is one, OK I can't, and it is pretty un-offensive.


Well compared to the next closest, it is _only _12.8 million.


----------



## godofdeath

wow we are backkkkkkkkk


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well compared to the next closest, it is _only _12.8 million.










But there's just... so much... red.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


When did I become German?!










It's why we OCN members need more sleep









Otherwise, stuff like this happens....


----------



## telamascope

Jeez... Their active users outnumber ours by almost a factor of two...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *telamascope*


Jeez... Their active users outnumber ours by almost a factor of two...


yeah... that was noted









We do need significantly more people!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


yeah... that was noted









We do need significantly more people!


Yeah... I tried a bit of "Folding Promotion" last week... didn't go over so well with the higher ups.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... I tried a bit of "Folding Promotion" last week... didn't go over so well with the higher ups.










Oh dearie. Perhaps just promoting OCN, in general, will help. More forum goers = more potential folders









now if only we can come up with a nice catchphrase (and preferrably not easily translatable into Russian







)... sig it...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Oh dearie. Perhaps just promoting OCN, in general, will help. More forum goers = more potential folders









now if only we can come up with a nice catchphrase (and preferrably not easily translatable into Russian







)... sig it...


We have "overclock.net - the pursuit of performance" (top left corner of site), but most people only want/need/care about a computer that gets them to FaceBook and Google.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We have "overclock.net - the pursuit of performance" (top left corner of site), but most people only want/need/care about a computer that gets them to FaceBook and Google.


I see our local Roseville Fry's selling i7 860 HP setups for about 800usd









Pricey, but well within the range of most PC buyers (here, anyways).

Athlon X4 620/630 setups for 500usd (Sams Club)

But then... a slew of netbooks for 300-400usd









They have their place... just not at the front of the electronics/computer section


----------



## nolonger

We should get a deal with Fry's for free hardware in trade for...
What can we offer?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


We should get a deal with Fry's for free hardware in trade for...
What can we offer?


Free computer knowledge?

If only the computer sales / component sales weren't commission - only, I would join in almost a heartbeat.

But then, there is an time commitment...

I'd hate to leave my current job (IT Sec







)


----------



## nolonger

What's so bad about commission? If you're an informed salesman you'll probably make lots of sales!


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


What's so bad about commission? If you're an informed salesman you'll probably make lots of sales!


If you're an unscrupulous salesman you sell people things they don't need. With computers this is especially dangerous because people don't know what they're looking for most of the time.


----------



## nolonger

Right, I guess someone who's gone through building a computer would know better and make a poor salesman. True, true.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Right, I guess someone who's gone through building a computer would know better and make a poor salesman. True, true.


yeah... it has more to do with the over-enthusiasm I get from a salesguy (no... I don't think he's gay), when I decided to buy two Acer 4810tz laptops (for work, one to me, one to FL) on the spot







.

That is when I decided I never wanted to work commission-only. Before that, I was already impervious to their BS about:

How this Q8300/5GB (no kidding) HP Pavilion Elite (I think it was HP... anyhow, this was shortly before the craptacular Velocity Micro PC started selling at Frys), was so great @ a mere 870usd (marked down, too







).

And how a HD4350 really "required" a 300W to run.

How the 9800GT 512MB was a steal @ 129usd.

The best thing about Fry's, however, are their motherboard prices. At the high-end, the prices match, and often undercut the best online deals (and the very, VERY nice EOL sales Fry's has... the combos, too). <-- like the MSI AM2+/Athlon II X4 620 combo @ 70usd


----------



## godofdeath

wooooo 13 million behind, i thought the foldathon would help out, but wowwwww


----------



## usmcz

Well I'm working on getting my farm online all through next week. Have a lot of parts coming in the mail, I shall take pictures...







Hopefully we can start closing that gap.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usmcz*


well i'm working on getting my farm online all through next week. Have a lot of parts coming in the mail, i shall take pictures...







hopefully we can start closing that gap.


Yay!


----------



## ablearcher

Posting, because the next post will push this to 100 pages.

Best of luck, Mr/Mrs/Ms 100!


----------



## nolonger

Me?










I'm going to have to turn my computer off at night now because the power bill is coming too high for my father's taste.


----------



## muels7

Wow, even during the foldathon they gained a lot of points on us. What chance do we have to catch them if even when we have almost all of our active folders folding they still get further ahead of us?


----------



## usmcz

We need to recruit more members


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muels7* 
Wow, even during the foldathon they gained a lot of points on us. What chance do we have to catch them if even when we have almost all of our active folders folding they still get further ahead of us?

Just what I was thinking. I figured we would at least have some green from the foldathon.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Just what I was thinking. I figured we would at least have some green from the foldathon.


They have a lot more members than OCN (plus, it's colder in Russia).


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


They have a lot more members than OCN (plus, it's colder in Russia).










TouchÃ©.


----------



## EpicToast

*sigh* It's been so long since we had green.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicToast*


*sigh* It's been so long since we had green.










I just thought of an idea. Why don't I make all the losses green?

*smiles sadly*


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I just thought of an idea. Why don't I make all the losses green?

*smiles sadly*

It couldn't hurt to do it for a few seconds of happiness, then turn them red for sadness again.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


It couldn't hurt to do it for a few seconds of happiness, then turn them red for sadness again.


Alright, until I update the stats again (tomorrow some stage), losses are green and gains are red.


----------



## EpicToast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Alright, until I update the stats again (tomorrow some stage), losses are green and gains are red.










Aww. Thanks. :]
I feel much better now.


----------



## MrBalll

w00t! We are doing so good.


----------



## DeadSkull

I am still confident OCN can beat TSC!Russia
I've been to their forum and their folding sticky appears everywhere once you visit their forum and in every subforum unlike here in OCN where folding is confined to one subforum.

If we can just get a sticky in the intel section asking i7 owners to start running bigadv units for ocn even a dozen would bring us very close to them.

TSC! Russia mobilized every resource they had in their latest ppd explosion. Meaning thats where TSC has topped out, they have pretty much exhausted all their reserves. OCN has yet to do such a thing. Honestly Im suprised OCN mods havent stickied this everywhere yet.


----------



## usmcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


I am still confident OCN can beat TSC!Russia 
I've been to their forum and their folding sticky appears everywhere once you visit their forum and in every subforum unlike here in OCN where folding is confined to one subforum.

If we can just get a sticky in the intel section asking i7 owners to start running bigadv units for ocn even a dozen would bring us very close to them.

TSC! Russia mobilized every resource they had in their latest ppd explosion. Meaning thats where TSC has topped out, they have pretty much exhausted all their reserves. OCN has yet to do such a thing. Honestly Im suprised OCN mods havent stickied this everywhere yet.



Very true and good points here. I almost prefer OCN doesn't blast the site with [email protected] ads all over though, I like a clean and neat layout. Maybe put something out, or possibly if the admin could send a mass pm just asking users to look into folding for OCN. It won't clutter the site, and may bring light to some people here who don't know about folding. Honestly for awhile using this site I just skipped right over the folding section without ever noticing it was there until quite recently. Now, besides legitimately helping contribute, I have an excuse to blow money on computer parts and build rigs for fun


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usmcz*


Very true and good points here. I almost prefer OCN doesn't blast the site with [email protected] ads all over though, I like a clean and neat layout. Maybe put something out, or possibly if the admin could send a mass pm just asking users to look into folding for OCN. It won't clutter the site, and may bring light to some people here who don't know about folding. Honestly for awhile using this site I just skipped right over the folding section without ever noticing it was there until quite recently. Now, besides legitimately helping contribute, I have an excuse to blow money on computer parts and build rigs for fun










Like you really need an excuse? We all would whether we were working for the greater good or not... It is nice to know that all that money you sink into your rig is benefiting somebody other than yourself though.


----------



## usmcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


Like you really need an excuse? We all would whether we were working for the greater good or not... It is nice to know that all that money you sink into your rig is benefiting somebody other than yourself though.


Haha, true, but there is a little less buyer's remorse when I buy these parts and put them together for a reason like this. Compared to just selling off my parts and building a newer, better gaming system every couple of months (which I don't even know why, I don't play games too often--and none of them I did play would even really stress the rigs I had over a year ago).


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


I am still confident OCN can beat TSC!Russia 
I've been to their forum and their folding sticky appears everywhere once you visit their forum and in every subforum unlike here in OCN where folding is confined to one subforum.

If we can just get a sticky in the intel section asking i7 owners to start running bigadv units for ocn even a dozen would bring us very close to them.

TSC! Russia mobilized every resource they had in their latest ppd explosion. Meaning thats where TSC has topped out, they have pretty much exhausted all their reserves. OCN has yet to do such a thing. Honestly Im suprised OCN mods havent stickied this everywhere yet.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *usmcz*


Very true and good points here. I almost prefer OCN doesn't blast the site with [email protected] ads all over though, I like a clean and neat layout. Maybe put something out, or possibly if the admin could send a mass pm just asking users to look into folding for OCN. It won't clutter the site, and may bring light to some people here who don't know about folding. Honestly for awhile using this site I just skipped right over the folding section without ever noticing it was there until quite recently. Now, besides legitimately helping contribute, I have an excuse to blow money on computer parts and build rigs for fun










I've been trying... the staff see it as spam though. And admin is quite busy with the new platform (and life too), so I'm going to wait until that eases up (until it gets into the sandbox stage anyway) before I try bringing it to his attention.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've been trying... the staff see it as spam though. And admin is quite busy with the new platform (and life too), so I'm going to wait until that eases up (until it gets into the sandbox stage anyway) before I try bringing it to his attention.


maybe have it written in cyrillic


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


maybe have it written in cyrillic


















I knew I was doing something wrong.


----------



## thenailedone

Oh wow... Was so confused when I looked at page one... the colours switched totally messed with me


----------



## tsc_targitaj

Hmmm... So many words...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj*


Hmmm... So many words...










TSC!-ians!

Argh!







(<--- This guy needs to be on fire for you to get the message)


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









TSC!-ians!

Argh!







(<--- This guy needs to be on fire for you to get the message)


Haha









I don't understand how they are so far ahead! I've been folding all that I can, I'm even using it as a stress test for the cause xD.

Bumping this thread too


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsc_targitaj*


Hmmm... So many words...


We will bury you.

Eventually


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


We will bury you.

Eventually










Sooo..... out of context









Who cares? This... IS... OCN!!! (and I finally got my flash drive back from work, so I am installing Win7 right now...







).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


I am still confident OCN can beat TSC!Russia


Ditto! Just say 3 times: "Yes, we can!!!"


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Ditto! Just say 3 times: "Yes, we can!!!"










You could help us out you know, by folding for OCN for a while.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You could help us out you know, by folding for OCN for a while.











If you upgrade your Intel Pentium D 805 to Q9550 - it'll bring much more


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


If you upgrade your Intel Pentium D 805 to Q9550 - it'll bring much more










If hardware wasn't so expensive, I'd have more, too!!








But it's not cheap


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
If you upgrade your Intel Pentium D 805 to Q9550 - it'll bring much more









Really?







No wonder you're beating us!








Believe me, if I could afford it, it would have been upgraded long ago.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This thread title gets even more depressing every time I see it! I'm considering unsubscribing!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


This thread title gets even more depressing every time I see it! I'm considering unsubscribing!!


But it's green now!


----------



## Somenamehere

Wow we finally are in the green.

Ill be folding bigadv soon enough getting a stable oc is taking forever it seems.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


Wow we finally are in the green.

Ill be folding bigadv soon enough getting a stable oc is taking forever it seems.


----------



## frankenstein406

I'll be big av folding if i find a decent mobo used soon. Everyone gets buthurt if i offer them ten dollars less. Such tightasses.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


I'll be big av folding if i find a decent mobo used soon. Everyone gets buthurt if i offer them ten dollars less. Such tightasses.


Because we paid a who bunch for these boards


----------



## Ruckol1

1 9800gtx+ and 8600gt back up


----------



## ablearcher

http://forums.overclockers.ru/viewto...d5ca66f4e2cd9b

we have more ppd (posts per day) than you


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


http://forums.overclockers.ru/viewto...d5ca66f4e2cd9b

we have more ppd (posts per day) than you










Nice.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## thenailedone

I see the pain continues...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
I see the pain continues...

No, everything's green. Nothing wrong at all.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, everything's green. Nothing wrong at all.









green BAD


----------



## ablearcher

Don't forget to add the proper grammer.

The Russian team is not amused by insults


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


Lets kick those russian asses!


Before check yours


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

zodac when did you become the folding editor? congrats


----------



## MistaBernie

March 4th - 1,471,859,103 vs 1,487,533,041 - Difference of 15,673,938 +62,601

Really?

We're so close to starting to gain some ground back guys, c'mon!


----------



## Xenthos

Hehe the irony


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


March 4th - 1,471,859,103 vs 1,487,533,041 - Difference of 15,673,938 +62,601

Really?

We're so close to starting to gain some ground back guys, c'mon!


that will be because I have started [email protected] for team 37726 again


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


that will be because I have started [email protected] for team 37726 again

















Yeah, if I could get onto water I'd actually try to get D0 Stable above 3.8 w/ HT (yeah, I could get it higher now with some work, but I love the fact that I'm still at my stock voltage, really keeps temps down and helps me sleep at night).


----------



## zodac

Alright, things are looking up:


----------



## AyeYo

That's encouraging.

I finally got the 8600GT issues resolved (switched to console client). Now if only they'd stop sending my SMP these horrible 484's... they drop my CPU from 3000ppd to 1000ppd.


----------



## Joshwaa

Here is my Team. 180514 Team Mahr. Anyone know how to get more out of the HD 5850 or HD5770? Me and my son have these cards and I am not impressed with the folding. Can I help team OCN?


----------



## usmcz

Well, got rig #2 up and running pretty smoothly now... can't quite get hfm.net to post updates to ftp site, but oh well. Fahmon will do.

http://www.fah2web.com/users/minifolder/ is the stats for it...

with bonus, I should hopefully be knocking on the door of 50k ppd with that rig alone









We will close with and destroy those Russians!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joshwaa*


Here is my Team. 180514 Team Mahr. Anyone know how to get more out of the HD 5850 or HD5770? Me and my son have these cards and I am not impressed with the folding. Can I help team OCN?


Well, I'm not sure how ATI cards work, but shader clocks are the important factor (or Core clocks). Try and OC them using MSI Afterburner, and it should boost PPD by a bit. Also, use these environmental variables to lower the CPU usage of the GPU client, to improve CPU PPD too.

And of course, we'd be happy to have you on team OCN.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *usmcz*


http://www.fah2web.com/users/minifolder/ is the stats for it...

with bonus, I should hopefully be knocking on the door of 50k ppd with that rig alone










Nice stats.


----------



## EpicToast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Alright, things are looking up:










Yay.








I hope it goes up even more.


----------



## zodac

Yep, a high of 667 (from what I can see; can't remember any further back). So we need to find another 10 folders to pass that. I think we can manage it by the Foldathon.


----------



## CryWin

If I can ever get my mom to take me up to Microcenter I'm going to buy an Antec 300 and throw in my e2160 and my other 9600GSO to replace my dad's computer from a Pentium 4. Then accidently run [email protected] in the background.. he won't notice considering he is coming from a Pentium 4 with 64mb of video ram







He also never turns off his computer, so it's win.


----------



## allenottawa

A user here was so kind he donated his 8800GTS to me for folding.







How much do you think I can boost the team by?


----------



## zxo0oxz

Just finished my 10th a3 WU. I'm going to be gone for the weekend so I should be getting at least 2k ppd for the next few days


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenottawa*


A user here was so kind he donated his 8800GTS to me for folding.







How much do you think I can boost the team by?


My 8800GTS's have been rock solid so far. Expect anywhere from 5200-6500PPD. My shaders are running at 1836, but I have seen a few push theirs higher.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenottawa*


A user here was so kind he donated his 8800GTS to me for folding.







How much do you think I can boost the team by?


Is it a G92 8800gts512 with 128SP, or is it a G80 8800gts320/640 with only 96sp?


----------



## Strat79

I am in the process of ordering parts for my Dad's new build. I will be going to his house in Tennessee to put it together for him within a week or so. He was big into it, way back in the day of United Devices/Grid was doing their distributed computing on Cancer. He had no idea that Stanford was doing this kind of thing now and he has told me he will contribute with his new build(my Grandmother, his mom, has cancer and he suffers from MS).

Luckily he wants it primarily for video editing/encoding so I talked him into an i7 of some sort, probably a 920, maybe higher(big AMD fan, so took some explaining that it is worth the money if for video encoding + -bigadv folding, heh). Pretty much have him talked into an least a GTX275 or 285, again an AMD/ATI fan but I think I have coerced him to Nvidia for folding advantage. Anyway, long story short, we should be gaining a nice little system to add to our ranks. Probably fold under my username, hopefully at least. So, while the teams total active users will not rise by this, we will be gaining another. He is pretty competitive so maybe not, he may want his own username to stomp me in rankings in about a week









What kind of ppd would you think would come from an i7 920 at around 3.5ghz(-bigadv of course) and a GTX275? I don't know how much OC'ing I can talk him into, so going conservative at 3.5 for sake of getting a lowball ppd number. Edit: Btw, he has pretty deep pockets, so I may be able to talk him into a higher cpu, but what would really be worth it over a 920 when you factor in OC'ing? Do the server variants or anything offer any big advantage in folding or video encoding?


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


...

What kind of ppd would you think would come from an i7 920 at around 3.5ghz(-bigadv of course) and a GTX275? I don't know how much OC'ing I can talk him into, so going conservative at 3.5 for sake of getting a lowball ppd number.


Dont forget the 6GB of ram too!

My GTX can get anywhere from 8400-9800PPD. That CPU will give you another 20-25K I think. Glad to have another folder onboard. Give your father a big OCN hug. *Translation:* OC the heck out of his stuff.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Dont forget the 6GB of ram too!

My GTX can get anywhere from 8400-9800PPD. That CPU will give you another 20-25K I think. Glad to have another folder onboard. Give your father a big OCN hug. *Translation:* OC the heck out of his stuff.


Heh, he wants 12GB of RAM, but now sure how that works with triple channel memory. Will he have to get a board with 6 memory slots to do that, or just 3x 4GB dimms do the trick? Btw, thanks for the ppd estimation.

About the OC'ing. He used to be really big into OC'ing, but that was back in the AMD Thunderbird Slot type cpu days, lol. He wants this mainly for stable and fast video editing so I'm not sure how high I will be able to talk him into OC'ing it. He is fairly computer savvy, just been out of the loop for a while.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Thought it was 6 x 2gb, but who really needs that uch?


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz*


Thought it was 6 x 2gb, but who really needs that uch?


That is why I was asking. I have no idea how Intels and triple channel work. I have been an AMD person for 10+ years so I'm dumb on them pretty much. I just figured 3x 4GB would be easier to get than 6x 2 due to finding a MB with 6 dimms. I haven't looked them up, may be easier/cheaper to go with 6x 2 though. And he wants as much ram as possible for video editing, which I told him 6GB would be enough. He just wants to make sure he has the best for what he wants to do. Would there really be a noticeable or any difference when video editing with 6 vs 12?

Edit: Going to bed. Will check back tomorrow to get some suggestions/help on this. Want the best for video editing with folding in mind, but comes 2nd.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


That is why I was asking. I have no idea how Intels and triple channel work. I have been an AMD person for 10+ years so I'm dumb on them pretty much. I just figured 3x 4GB would be easier to get than 6x 2 due to finding a MB with 6 dimms. I haven't looked them up, may be easier/cheaper to go with 6x 2 though. And he wants as much ram as possible for video editing, which I told him 6GB would be enough. He just wants to make sure he has the best for what he wants to do. Would there really be a noticeable or any difference when video editing with 6 vs 12?

Edit: Going to bed. Will check back tomorrow to get some suggestions/help on this. Want the best for video editing with folding in mind, but comes 2nd.


I guess if he is doing some very hardcore video editing he could use 12gb, but I'm sure most higher end x58 motherboards will have 6 slots. Also I think that 3 x 4gb will cost you alot more even if he does have "deep pockets"


----------



## ablearcher

Yup. Most decent X58 boards have 6 dimm slots.

It will just simply run triple channel ddr3, with 6 sticks.


----------



## Strat79

Ok, thanks guys. I am going on the ordering prowl on the Egg as we speak. The only thing that worries me is the whole fake 920's from NewEgg thing. I hope they have all those sorted out by the time I order.

I will post back once I pick out everything, let you all critique it, since although I have built probably 50+ computers in the last few years, they have all been AMD based. I'd like to make sure I am not making any glaring mistakes with the Intel build. And btw, I wasn't bragging on my Father's monetary status, sorry if it came off that way. Only wanted to state that I could go higher on some things, like the CPU, if need be and was a good reason for it. Anyone know if there is a good reason to go any higher than a 920 when it comes to video editing? The Xeons make any difference, etc?


----------



## ablearcher

Get an i7 930, then


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm folding on 2 imacs, a PS3, 3 core2duo HP's, Two Pentium XPS's, AMD X3 720, Phenom x4 9500, ATI 4870, ATI 4850 and a 8800GT. I'm given it all she's got captain!!!!


----------



## zodac

Remember a couple of months ago, when we actaully closed the gap once in a while? Good times.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Remember a couple of months ago, when we actaully closed the gap once in a while? Good times.










Then somebody just _had_ to tell TSC!about this thread


----------



## zodac

Around about the time you started posting....


----------



## Nutty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Then somebody just _had_ to tell TSC!about this thread










I will flame the one person who has done this. With my keyboard and a bottle of whiskey.


----------



## MistaBernie

In Soviet Russia...

They fold better than us









Not a joke if it's true.


----------



## KoolGuy

Well im giving all i got 4 cores 2 GPU's a laptop.


----------



## godofdeath

too busy playing sc2 to help out for now, will wait for foldathon


----------



## usmcz

Been super busy setting up all the new rigs (and waiting on a motherboard that was SUPPOSED to have been here.. uugh.. kind of essential) but we will definitely start closing that gap. Did some test runs with just 1 of my rigs and it was doing quite well for itself


----------



## zodac




----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Around about the time you started posting....










Not funny. I also have no clue about cyrillic.

Anyhow, I started under jeremyshaw, then moved to ablearcher (because someone on [H] already had jeremyshaw as a username).


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Not funny. I also have no clue about cyrillic.

Anyhow, I started under jeremyshaw, then moved to ablearcher (because someone on [H] already had jeremyshaw as a username).


I thought it was funny...









Cyrillic... is that the term for the script the Russain language uses?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Remember a couple of months ago, when we actaully closed the gap once in a while? Good times.









Maybe we will catch them someday.

But at least we started gaining on a different team; Custom PC & bit-tech.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I thought it was funny...









Cyrillic... is that the term for the script the Russain language uses?

I'm sorry, Zodac








I thought you were going to start a witch hunt, lol








And yes, cyrillic is the script the russians use. And the ukrainians, too (iirc).


----------



## Strat79

Ok, finaly go the list put together for my Father's computer. I ended up going for an ATI due to video transcoding looks to be faster than Nvidia and quite a few more programs that he uses can use GPU accelerated encoding with ATI and not Nvidia. Also it seems you don't gain much transcoding performance going from about the 5750 on up to the 5970, at least not enough % increase to justify the cost(he is not a gamer) At least we will be getting an i7 added to our ranks. Here is the list, let me know what you think:

1x Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80601920 - Retail : $288.99
1x GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail: $209.99
1x OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Voltage Desktop Memory Model OCZ3G1600LV6GK - Retail: $156.99
1x XFX HD-577X-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Retail: $159.99
2x SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive : $179.98
1x CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified : $89.99
1x Antec TWO HUNDRED S Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail : $49.99
1x CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler - Retail : $79.99
2x GELID Solutions FN-PX12-15 120mm Case Fan with Intelligent PWM control - Retail : $9.99
1x GELID Solutions 350 mm PWM Y Cable Model CA-PWM - Retail : $4.99

Total $1248

I plan on putting the 2 Gelid fans in a push/pull on the H50. He doesn't care about the Case, just got a simple cheap one with a top fan. He may go for another 6GB RAM and more HDD's, but anything major that should be different or added that I am missing/forgetting?


----------



## ablearcher

Nice! I would recommend getting the HD5830 (or the HD5850), because it supports double precision, while the 57xx does not. Right now, mostly all GPU apps are FP32 (single precision) and below (6,8,16 bit vectors are not uncommon in 3D engines, still), they will eventually move over the FP64 (double precision).
Double vs single is mostly centered around the number of decimal places the GPU can calculate to. The more decimal places, the more accurate it gets.


----------



## tagurtoast

Why is this lame thread being updated still?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tagurtoast* 
Why is this lame thread being updated still?

becase it's fun


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Nice! I would recommend getting the HD5830 (or the HD5850), because it supports double precision, while the 57xx does not. Right now, mostly all GPU apps are FP32 (single precision) and below (6,8,16 bit vectors are not uncommon in 3D engines, still), they will eventually move over the FP64 (double precision).
Double vs single is mostly centered around the number of decimal places the GPU can calculate to. The more decimal places, the more accurate it gets.

Ok, thanks for that bit of info. I will run it by him and see if he wants to spend the extra money on it. I'm sure he will if I tell him it has the potential to be faster in anything video related in the future.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Ok, thanks for that bit of info. I will run it by him and see if he wants to spend the extra money on it. I'm sure he will if I tell him it has the potential to be faster in anything video related in the future.

And more... accurate


----------



## EpicToast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tagurtoast* 
Why is this lame thread being updated still?

Why can't it be updated? xP


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tagurtoast* 
Why is this lame thread being updated still?

Nice to see the team spirit there.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nice to see the team spirit there.









Well I'm getting my 775 parts so I'll be adding to the cause. My parents aways want to use my computer since there's is slow. Guessing I'm gonna have to set up the am2 for them so another folder to the cause.


----------



## scutzi128

This must have been how the Japanese felt after Pearl Harbor. So close but oh so far away. Lesson learned don't wake a sleeping giant.


----------



## Daney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nice to see the team spirit there.









Haha xD

It seems their progress is beginning to decline or we're rapidly speeding up?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


Haha xD

It seems their progress is beginning to decline or we're rapidly speeding up?


Further back in the thread I read that after the russians found out some other forum seemed to be out to get them in folding, some of the their guys started switching from other distributed computing projects over to [email protected]

Maybe now that they've demonstrated their ability to stomp us , some of those members have returned to their regular projects.

Or they think it's funny like an ice cream truck stopping & waiting for the kids to catch up before driving another block...


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Further back in the thread I read that after the russians found out some other forum seemed to be out to get them in folding, some of the their guys started switching from other distributed computing projects over to [email protected]

Maybe now that they've demonstrated their ability to stomp us , some of those members have returned to their regular projects.

Or they think it's funny like an ice cream truck stopping & waiting for the kids to catch up before driving another block...


overclockers.ru folds for TSC! Russia and last time I was at TSC! Russia forums I read that they switched a lot of horespower from their other wcg / distributed computing projects to Stanford [email protected]

We are sort of competing with everything that Russia got folding so don't feel too bad.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


This must have been how the Japanese felt after Pearl Harbor. So close but oh so far away. Lesson learned don't wake a sleeping giant.


Yeah, their active folder roster is large.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Further back in the thread I read that after the russians found out some other forum seemed to be out to get them in folding, some of the their guys started switching from other distributed computing projects over to [email protected]

Maybe now that they've demonstrated their ability to stomp us , some of those members have returned to their regular projects.

Or they think it's funny like an ice cream truck stopping & waiting for the kids to catch up before driving another block...


Evil? Folding?

Evil Folding!










paper, that is


----------



## Jplaz

I'm back up, though I'm only getting about 1-2K PPD. 
Any way to do any better, what's this SMP stuff? 
Oh, and can I can run an nVidia card in my rig that does nothing but fold, while I use my ATI GPU as the main display?


----------



## cchun39

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


I'm back up, though I'm only getting about 1-2K PPD. 
Any way to do any better, what's this SMP stuff? 
Oh, and can I can run an nVidia card in my rig that does nothing but fold, while I use my ATI GPU as the main display?


this may help you out

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...w-working.html

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post3475165


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cchun39*


this may help you out

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...w-working.html

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post3475165


A more up to date guide for SMP (with bonus information) available here.


----------



## Jplaz

Thanks for the info, but what exactly is it? How is it better than the normal tray client?


----------



## zodac

1) It takes advantage of all CPU cores.

2) It's WUs are better than the Unicore WUs (even if scaled down to one core, they give better PPD).

3) Using the guide above, once you complete 10 of the new A3 WUs, you start getting bonus points for every WU completed. Meaning more, more PPD.


----------



## Jplaz

Alright, I'll set it up now. Thanks!


----------



## zodac

Could people have a look at this thread please?

Thank you.


----------



## KoolGuy

i fold and fold yet we still opening the gap.. Damn Russians!


----------



## MistaBernie

We had a good day yesterday, only 1/3 of the normal gap over the last few days!

If they make it to 20 million, can we change the name of this thread to 'Try to stop the Russians from kicking our folding heads in'?


----------



## zodac

I've already decided... if they go 20mil ahead, I'll suspend this thread until we're back within 15mil.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've already decided... if they go 20mil ahead, I'll suspend this thread until we're back within 15mil.


That's not going to help OCN...


----------



## zodac

I think the thread has sort of reached a stage where it's become more demoralising that anything else.

Plus, I'd like to leave this behind for now. We want everyone focussed on the CC, and that won't happen if I close this the day before the Challenege. So as soon as we go 20mil behind, we move on.

It'll probably be back after the CC.


----------



## [Teh Root]

hmm?


----------



## frankenstein406

Why would we stop?

Unless the russians are giving me free vodka im not stopping. hint hint

We just need more people folding.


----------



## zodac

Haha, I guess that came off the wrong way. I'm not syaing we should stop chasing them, but I think we should prioritise what we're promoting. To the average, non-folding OCNer, if they're hit with a thread for the Foldathon, CC and this "Pass the Russains" thread, they wouldn't know where to start.

Trust me, we're not giving up. But we _will _need everything to hold onto our CC crown from last year. We get that secured, then we'll start the chase again.









We shall never give in!


----------



## EpicToast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Haha, I guess that came off the wrong way. I'm not syaing we should stop chasing them, but I think we should prioritise what we're promoting. To the average, non-folding OCNer, if they're hit with a thread for the Foldathon, CC and this "Pass the Russains" thread, they wouldn't know where to start.

Trust me, we're not giving up. But we _will_ need everything to hold onto our CC crown from last year. We get that secured, then we'll start the chase again.









We shall never give in!









Whats "CC" anyways?


----------



## zodac

THE CHIMP CHALLENGE!!

You'll see a lot of folders with a badge in their sigs (because OCN won last year).


----------



## EpicToast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
THE CHIMP CHALLENGE!!

You'll see a lot of folders with a badge in their sigs (because OCN won last year).

That sounds fun.


----------



## KoolGuy

I dont care about the challenge i just want to beat the Russians....

So its basically All of Russia V Overclock.net?

we can do it!

What im planning on doing (But its probably not going to happen so dont get your hopes up)

Is talk to the IT guy in my school and my principal and see if we can get those 100 computers that just sit (Not even on standby) To start folding. If i can do that we will pass Russia!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


I dont care about the challenge i just want to beat the Russians....

So its basically All of Russia V Overclock.net?

we can do it!

What im planning on doing (But its probably not going to happen so dont get your hopes up)

Is talk to the IT guy in my school and my principal and see if we can get those 100 computers that just sit (Not even on standby) To start folding. If i can do that we will pass Russia!


Maybe if it's 100 i7 920s OC'd to 4.2 ghz w/ HT on and 3x 295s folding in tandem... that'd equate to about 4 million ppd (100 x 25,000 = 2.5 mil + the GPUs).

Of course, if your school has that many i7s @ 4.2 ghz w/ HT on and 3x 295s per card... I want the address...


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Maybe if it's 100 i7 920s OC'd to 4.2 ghz w/ HT on and 3x 295s folding in tandem... that'd equate to about 4 million ppd (100 x 25,000 = 2.5 mil + the GPUs).

Of course, if your school has that many i7s @ 4.2 ghz w/ HT on and 3x 295s per card... I want the address...










No we have Pent 4 at 2.5..

**Took a look at FAHMON and im doing about 4300 PPD

Wow. It really takes a team effort to do much of any thing.


----------



## mega_option101

We can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zodac

Ok everyone, we're 20 million behind. I'm closing this thread for now. As soon as the Chimp Challenge is over I'll open it up again and we'll continue this. For now, lets focus on keeping our CC crown.


----------



## zodac

Right, let's get this going again.


----------



## Strat79

Go! Go! Go! Obligatory Rob Schneider "We can doooo ittt" comment here.


----------



## Ruckol1




----------



## Aqualoon

Oh no, not this thread again!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Seriously... do I need to start folding on the Atom again?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Oh no, not this thread again!


Get out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Seriously... do I need to start folding on the Atom again?











Aren't you back soon? An i7 will be enough.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Get out.


Get offline and go get some sleep, you're getting grouchy.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Get offline and go get some sleep, you're getting grouchy.


Been offline for nearly 2 days; I'm just always like this.

Now, off.


----------



## Aqualoon

What, you want more cheer leading going on in here?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


What, you want more cheer leading going on in here?


...obviously. (exasperated sigh)


----------



## MistaBernie

If Zodac expected any cheerleading, I think he'd expect it from you Aqua.

Or maybe Ablearcher, but idk if he has the suit for it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


If Zodac expected any cheerleading, I think he'd expect it from you Aqua.

Or maybe Ablearcher, but idk if he has the suit for it.


Archer scares too many people with his avatar; I was depending on you Aqua.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Archer scares too many people with his avatar; I was depending on you Aqua.










Fine, even though I need a cheer leading break from all the motivational posts I was making in the off section forums like Nvidia and Intel sections









C'mon guys! We had a HUGE push with the CC and we're almost to the lucky number 7 spot! Keep it up and we'll be there in no time!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Fine, even though I need a cheer leading break from all the motivational posts I was making in the off section forums like Nvidia and Intel sections









C'mon guys! We had a HUGE push with the CC and we're almost to the lucky number 7 spot! Keep it up and we'll be there in no time!


Not bad.. but needs to be.. bouncier?








I kid I kid! Put the gun away!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Fine, even though I need a cheer leading break from all the motivational posts I was making in the off section forums like Nvidia and Intel sections









C'mon guys! We had a HUGE push with the CC and we're almost to the lucky number 7 spot! Keep it up and we'll be there in no time!


Thank you.









Now go rest. We'll need some more cheerleading this weekend.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Get out.

Aren't you back soon? An i7 will be enough.










Leaving Wednesday









You'll get the full cooperation of my i7 running VMWare with -bigadv and my 4890! Hopefully I'll be able to sell my Toxic (







) and pick up a 5870 Lightning as well as a nice GTS250 or something of the like since I have my internship again this summer.


----------



## Tech-Boy

I'm still Folding for OCN! But under my name now.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


I'm still Folding for OCN! But under my name now.


Heck, we keep all of our newly acquired folders and we'll be sliding right into our new #7 spot with ease


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Heck, we keep all of our newly acquired folders and we'll be sliding right into our new #7 spot with ease










Yeah that is why these yearly and monthly comp are so important! It brings new folders every time. Next year EVGA is not going to stand a chance


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Heck, we keep all of our newly acquired folders and we'll be sliding right into our new #7 spot with ease










Yeah, but remember, TSC! are still in the CC. They're going to be pushing as hard as possible. I know I've dropped from 17k PPD to 3k last day or so, and I'm not the only one. So I'm letting the rigs cool down, then starting them up again tomorrow.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but remember, TSC! are still in the CC. They're going to be pushing as hard as possible. I know I've dropped from 17k PPD to 3k last day or so, and I'm not the only one. So I'm letting the rigs cool down, then starting them up again tomorrow.










I wish i can cooldown, but i havent even folded for 3 weeks. 
Even less for my own name lol.

Now that we have another goal i can keep pushing my rig! 
Russians









Someone want to make an avatar for this occasion? Please!


----------



## Aqualoon

I lost my regular avatar, I can't find it!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I lost my regular avatar, I can't find it!









Your ducks? Awww....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yeahhehh! Let's get an avatar!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Yeahhehh! Let's get an avatar!

Zodac promised a hug to who ever makes one!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Your ducks? Awww....









They weren't ducks they were Loons! It had meaning behind the username! Loons being the state bird of Minnesota and all.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


They weren't ducks they were Loons! It had meaning behind the username! Loons being the state bird of Minnesota and all.


I know; figured I'd mess around with you a bit.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Gah...as long as all the monkey avatars are gone. Confused the hell outta me. And lets take these russians down...what have they ever done for me?


----------



## Punchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz*


Gah...as long as all the monkey avatars are gone. Confused the hell outta me. And lets take these russians down...what have they ever done for me?


Vodka?


----------



## nolonger

I was just thinking to myself: since we'll overtake them in a week, shouldn't we keep it on the low?


----------



## artoliza

zodac, congratulations to the Chimp Challenge. You gave all for OCN (sorry for the "everything").
Now tighten the team. The pace has dropped. Now you are stronger than in february this year.
They - vodka







, you -


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artoliza* 
zodac, congratulations to the Chimp Challenge. You gave everything.
Now tighten the team. The pace has dropped. Now you are stronger than in february this year.
They - vodka







, you -









He said everything.


----------



## NFL

In Russia, protein folds you

Couldn't help myself


----------



## LiLChris

Bump! now that the drawing for prizes is over.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


In Russia, protein folds you


Lmao!


----------



## Aqualoon

So many family guy references in this thread!

Speaking of...Simpson time!


----------



## [CyGnus]

This is OUR next mission lets show them the team's power! OCN Rules!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


So many family guy references in this thread!

Speaking of...Simpson time!


Hahaha was wondering where you went.. shoulda known Simpsons or something else fun.


----------



## BlankThis

Refer to sig gentlemen









~B~


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


In Russia, protein folds you

Couldn't help myself



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Bump! now that the drawing for prizes is over.

Lmao!


Refer to the first line of the main post guys.


----------



## Xenthos

nice to see the thread re-opened.

CC really fixed the situation in which we were stuck and losing terrain.


----------



## xpfighter

ohh... the competition is still running? I though it was over already, and we finished on 2nd place... gotta get back to folding then


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpfighter*


ohh... the competition is still running? I though it was over already, and we finished on 2nd place... gotta get back to folding then










folding is never finished even once they find a cure for cancer


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpfighter*


ohh... the competition is still running? I though it was over already, and we finished on 2nd place... gotta get back to folding then










CC is over but the folding continues 24/7, ever since ... 2000-10-01









EDIT: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_list.php?s=


----------



## godofdeath

i knew this thread would get ressurected lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i knew this thread would get ressurected lol


I promised it would.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I promised it would.










lol, i think they got the advantage over the summer with everyone over here, unless global warming is doing its thing over there


----------



## CTRLurself

I distinctly remember this ending very badly for us... Something about "Soviet Russia" and us getting curb stomped.

We may want to do this silently this time around.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


I distinctly remember this ending very badly for us... Something about "Soviet Russia" and us getting curb stomped.

We may want to do this silently this time around.


Yep. I've been trying to step the tide on this one







(and the other threads that have popped up on this matter).


----------



## Sethy666

Maybe we can use the stealth approach this time


----------



## Ruckol1

Just dropped my biggest day in pts ever- 13,811.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
Just dropped my biggest day in pts ever- 13,811.









Well done!


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 







Well done!









that's an achievment for me, my last one was 10,000ish. I hope to break this one over the next couple days with a bit more of an oc and running some clients on household lappys.


----------



## Xenthos

We are losing terrain due to the ending of the CC, that's too bad really







gotta convince more people to stay and fold. Although I guess a similar thing will happen to TSC Russia once their "chimp", if you will, starts to slack, but up until now it's still doing very good.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Alright guys this is it! Clean all of your extra dust in those Card's and CPU coolers pump the OC tune your system and let it burn for this cause


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*









that's an achievment for me, my last one was 10,000ish. I hope to break this one over the next couple days with a bit more of an oc and running some clients on household lappys.


You could just get a 1055T and get that easily


----------



## [CyGnus]

richierich1212 but no all of us can upgrade board CPU an Ram every time something new comes out







so we have to manage with what we have and optimize it to the max


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[cygnus]* 
richierich1212 but no all of us can upgrade board cpu an ram every time something new comes out







so we have to manage with what we have and optimize it to the max

qft.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
richierich1212 but no all of us can upgrade board CPU an Ram every time something new comes out







so we have to manage with what we have and optimize it to the max

Sorry didn't see that he had an older AM2 board, thought he could just swap out the 955 easily.


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitoriko* 
just one more....

In Soviet Russia SMP Folds You

Haha I LOL @ that post.


----------



## [CyGnus]

richierich1212 no doubt the 1055T is the best buy for SMP folding! i rather go with that then a expensive i7 rig


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


richierich1212 no doubt the 1055T is the best buy for SMP folding! i rather go with that then a expensive i7 rig










Ahh, but for those occassions when you want to do something other than Folding, I'd rather an i7.


----------



## Aqualoon

I'm pretty impressed with the lil 1055T chip, most are hitting 4GHz with ease and very little volts.

Pfft Z, don't think I could tell the difference gaming between an x6 chip or an i7 920/930


----------



## thenailedone

Here we go again


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ahh, but for those occassions when you want to do something other than Folding, I'd rather an i7.










Only in single-threaded applications







. Multithreading still wants 6 real cores > 8 threads derived from the spare time of 4 cores.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Surely after all those new people we recruited for the CC we can get 4mil PPD...

C'mon guys... we can't let 'em show us up again!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I'm pretty impressed with the lil 1055T chip, most are hitting 4GHz with ease and very little volts.

Pfft Z, don't think I could tell the difference gaming between an x6 chip or an i7 920/930


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Only in single-threaded applications







. Multithreading still wants 6 real cores > 8 threads derived from the spare time of 4 cores.

Science and facts don't matter much when you're a fanboy.


----------



## Ruckol1

To be honest unless you counting down to the last fps most people wouldn't notice a difference in gaming between a e8400 and a i7 920 if they had the exact same gpu and the game wasn't.. well what else? crysis


----------



## [CyGnus]

GTA4 uses 4 cores and a lot more games are using more cores so yes you will notice a difference, 2 cores CPU's are a little off their league now a days but a quad or a i7 (860 since it is dual channel too) at the same clock speed its almost the same, the difference is more the chipset and ddr speed then the CPU itself!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Science and facts don't matter much when you're a fanboy.



















I'm actually trying to trade my AM3 setup for an i7 setup just so I can run bigadv!

But I think I may wait until bulldozer before changing over to a new platform.


----------



## mypcisugly

I think we can get them in 7 days.


----------



## Strat79

We should be pushing 4 million/day or so hopefully. Our last 24 hours was a fluke due to lack of A3 wu's and other general problems on stanford's side imo. We were close to 4 million before the CC, surely we gained enough to push us over. We should start gaining more ground then, especially when the CC is over for them.

Edit: Sweet, I got my Folding Millionaire badge. Must have been the Vic-20, it is a folding beast!


----------



## LiLChris

Congrats on your millionaire badge! 
Yea the last 24 hours have been crazy trying to get WUs working.

Hmm no avatar made yet?








This chimp needs to get off my back!


----------



## A_Blind_Man

hopefully they don't just pull another quick one on us, just like stopping the car at the curb only to hit the gas when the people trying to catch the car get close.

and yeah imma going to need a new gif for my avatar! hmmm


----------



## Aqualoon

Well I just installed a 9600GT on my work PC - shhhhh


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I dont think we are passing the Russians any time soon. They are outproducing us.


----------



## KaC Smith

Maybe I'm mistaken, but according to this:

7 TSC! Russia 
05.11, 9pm 395,383 
05.11, 6pm 358,966 
05.11, 3pm 402,680 
05.11, 12pm 485,332 
05.11, 9am 402,756 
8 Overclock.net 
05.11, 9pm 454,111 
05.11, 6pm 425,464 
05.11, 3pm 466,037 
05.11, 12pm 519,617 
05.11, 9am 458,936

They aren't out-producing us, we've been consistently gaining on them. Keep folding away boys!


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaC Smith*


They aren't out-producing us, we've been consistently gaining on them. Keep folding away boys!


Yep, their Chimp accounts for 57% of their points every update and it's slowly starting to slack, we should be able to beat them before "normal" folders are back up.


----------



## zodac

Well, we're gaining again.


----------



## Craigz0rz

Just set up the SMP client on my PC. I've not got a great CPU but every little help I guess!


----------



## Xenthos

They out produce us like 1 or 2 updates / day, which is ok because we out produce them on all the other updates









I had to stop my SMP today, the overclock on my CPU suddenly became unstable, I guess I pushed it too far, I need new hardware... I'm saving money, I even got a part time job to fold with (hopefully) a new CPU soon, although I wanna spend the money on airsoft gear too...









Can't have everything I guess, FOLD ON FELLAS !


----------



## Somenamehere

finally finished with finals so I am looking for another job, and that job will be to just fund my hardware buying / folding addiction.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Somenamehere* 
finally finished with finals so I am looking for another job, and that job will be to just fund my hardware buying / folding addiction.

Good luck. I've been looking since early march


----------



## Aqualoon

Give Plasma for $$$

Could say that you funded your rig yourself and TRULY mean it


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Give Plasma for $$$

Could say that you funded your rig yourself and TRULY mean it









I would love to do that if it was an option of here.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Somenamehere* 
finally finished with finals so I am looking for another job, and that job will be to just fund my hardware buying / folding addiction.

What do you do?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I would love to do that if it was an option of here.









I'd do it if there was a place close enough...could get my gear under water in no time!


----------



## rcranfield

Holy smokes, you guys are moving up the ranks pretty well again. Glad to see that. Keep the CC attitude and you will be at number 2 in no time.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Give Plasma for $$$

Could say that you funded your rig yourself and TRULY mean it










Certain locales have been ixnaying the $$$ for plasma thing. I know most of the donantion centers around here aren't into it. I would SO donate 2x a week for folding funds.


----------



## Magus2727

Its donating in UK... and due to the whole Mad Cow thing it is harder to donate....

I may start up gain here in the summer months... I can get a 5970 in two months.....

I bet with GPU3 if it works well with ATi that card would KILL! and be a good foot warmer...

Edit: Or I can get my 1090T faster! I need to get it in less then 5 days....


----------



## Aqualoon

Nothing like 105F outside with a foot warmer eh?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Nothing like 105F outside with a foot warmer eh?


I like your avatar...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I like your avatar...


I needed something since I lost my "duck" avatar.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I needed something since I lost my "duck" avatar.

I think you mean loon.









To be honest, that avatar doesn't scream "AQUALOON!" to me at all.







But if you like it, I'll get used to it.


----------



## hitman1985

im cranking out twice the ppd now, after getting all the stuff setup and temps under control, im settling in between 24 and 27k per day. we should be getting closer quickly if we all keep pulling together


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think you mean loon.









To be honest, that avatar doesn't scream "AQUALOON!" to me at all.







But if you like it, I'll get used to it.










I can't draw nor do I have any type of artistic ability otherwise I'd have an Aqua-Loon!


----------



## Xenthos

We are doing better than TSC! Russia but with a small margin.

Made a graph about past 3 days points/update.


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah we're chugging along nicely


----------



## Punchy

The critical point will be what happens shortly after they finish their 20 million points for the CC. That seems to be about 2 days away.


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Punchy* 
The critical point will be what happens shortly after they finish their 20 million points for the CC. That seems to be about 2 days away.

That will probably benefit us most, despite the fact that their chimp slowly started to slack ~2 days ago they're still producing more than they used to, so I guesstimate that 2-3 days after they reach 20kk they'll probably see their points/day drop to normal levels around 3.5kk for the entire team. While we are still doing great at 4.7kk a day, which is 1.5kk more than usual. (That is if they don't keep a lot of new folders like we did after the CC.)


----------



## zodac

Yeah, they'll be finished by Saturday, so we need to push over the weekend.

Oh, if only we had a Foldathon this month...


----------



## Magus2727

petition Mods to give a way a free account or two like April for memorial day weekend 28th to the 31st.... End out the month with a bang!


----------



## Aqualoon

I'll be gone for the long weekend...which means non-stop folding from all my clients.


----------



## Capwn

Yeah. Ive got a nice hard drive to donate as a foldathon prize if we can get one off the ground.


----------



## zodac

I might just take a couple and not tell them... hold a renegade Foldathon.


----------



## Magus2727

I have an Arctic Chiller 7 that I can donate... I thought about donating it for the CC but never got around to it with school and finals in the way...


----------



## Aqualoon

And I do need to put SOMETHING in my sig...


----------



## zodac

At the very least, I'm sure I can covince Mort to let us have a Foldathon towards the end of the month. It might be prizeless though, but June should have a good few prizes from the CC.


----------



## Ceiron

Sigh... Need Microcentre in Australia.
$300US for i7 930 was the only reason I went AMD, and kinda regretting it when I started folding.
The X6s aren't worth spending more moolah right now.
Wish I was up there with the -bigadv folders.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceiron*


Sigh... Need Microcentre in Australia.
$300US for i7 930 was the only reason I went AMD, and kinda regretting it when I started folding.
The X6s aren't worth spending more moolah right now.
Wish I was up there with the -bigadv folders.


Wait until GPU3 client is released, you may be able to keep up with every...that 5850 should be a nice folder


----------



## DullBoi

ooh im doing my part









bigadv unit coming soon(9hrs







), 8800gt running full time


----------



## Typhoeus

have started getting my bonus finally, 12.5k ppd =D


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

What the hell are bigadv?


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


What the hell are bigadv?










pointy WU's


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


What the hell are bigadv?










WU's that require a quad core with HT or an octacore processor to run. (or a hexacore with HT) Just more than 8 cores (real+virtual), it's a truly massive WU but once it's finished you get some nice bonus points.


----------



## MistaBernie

*cough*beattherussiansbump!*cough*


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
*cough*beattherussiansbump!*cough*

Hehe, u wantz shiny graph ? I make.


----------



## Punchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xenthos* 
Hehe, u wantz shiny graph ? I make.

Nice, I was hoping you would post a new one. You make, I like.

I noticed a dropoff on their 3-hour updates starting last night at midnight EOC time, right when they were finishing the CC.

Full speed ahead!


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Punchy*


Nice, I was hoping you would post a new one. You make, I like.

I noticed a dropoff on their 3-hour updates starting last night at midnight EOC time, right when they were finishing the CC.

Full speed ahead!


That's right.

Full speed ahead, I reinstalled reconfigured my clients today, forgot to change the name from OCNChimpin to mine


----------



## PinkPenguin

Well after some tweaking, im now getting 28K from the sig rig, 5K from a quad at work, plus Ive still got a 8800GT and a 9800GTX on there way to me.

Going to 115% on the reactor!


----------



## zodac

Wonderful. Almost 500k points gained today, so we're making some headway.


----------



## Aqualoon

Just gotta keep chugging away at it!

Good news! My younger brother's GTX 280 was giving him some issues gaming, so this morning I gave him my GTS 250 1GB from my folding rig so he could feed his gaming addiction while I have a look at his 280, and well it may not like gaming but it sure doesn't mind folding


----------



## Magus2727

Blah!!!!


----------



## zodac

Good... at our current rate we're probably 3 weeks away from TSC! (though that's assuming they don't drop production after the CC), so any extra PPD is welcomed.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Blah!!!!

You're suppose to say that's great news


----------



## nolonger

That's great news!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
That's great news!









I thought so too!


----------



## zodac

What happened to your green text?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What happened to your green text?

I'm not as devoted as you are I guess


----------



## zodac

Aye, 'tis pretty annoying adding the tags for every post. But you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Aqualoon

But I'm not on a crusade to get new folders by having people think that one of our folding editors is female...but it works for you Z, very natural like


----------



## zodac

Doesn't work when I'm confined to the Folding section though...

Must start branching out to the rest of the forum again.


----------



## Aqualoon

Go to the Off Topic section


----------



## zodac

Nah, wouldn't work. People would be more inclined to see what Folding was if I helped them in a thread.

Besides, they'd rip me apart in OT with pink text.


----------



## Magus2727

Speaking of Pink text... how about your avatar?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Besides, they'd rip me apart in OT with pink text.










With the pink text + the avatar you'd work out nicely there


----------



## zodac

You like?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


With the pink text + the avatar you'd work out nicely there










You know, I still need an appropriate User Title. Any ideas?


----------



## Aqualoon

"tee-hee"

"zomg! sparklies!"

"^^ HI!"

Something along those lines?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


"tee-hee"

"zomg! sparklies!"

"^^ HI!"

Something along those lines?


A bit stereotypical, I would think. We want this to be believable, right?


----------



## Aqualoon

Hey, you're typing in pink and you have the avatar that you do, I think stereotypical is going to work well for you.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Hey, you're typing in pink and you have the avatar that you do, I think stereotypical is going to work well for you.


True, and it's not as if girls have more sophisticated thoughts than that anyway... sparkles it is.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


True, and it's not as if girls have more sophisticated thoughts than that anyway... sparkles it is.


...


----------



## zodac




----------



## Magus2727

I wonder how messed up the Russians think we are with a discussion like this on a Lets Beat Russia thread...


----------



## Polska

Slowly chugging along... I think I am up to 5 or 6 SMP WUs, couple more to bonuses. Is there anyway to check how many of these I have done? Really wish I had an i7







.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I wonder how messed up the Russians think we are with a discussion like this on a Lets Beat Russia thread...


They'll be confused, so won't notice as we pass them.

It's all been cleverly thought out.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Slowly chugging along... I think I am up to 5 or 6 SMP WUs, couple more to bonuses. Is there anyway to check how many of these I have done? Really wish I had an i7







.


If you look at the Stanford sight and assuming they have all been A3's then it will show the # of WU you have....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Slowly chugging along... I think I am up to 5 or 6 SMP WUs, couple more to bonuses. Is there anyway to check how many of these I have done? Really wish I had an i7







.


Closest you'll get is by entering your username and passkey here. But it includes all non-a3 WUs, and GPU WUs if you have a passkey on that client too, so use with care.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Closest you'll get is by entering your username and passkey here. But it includes all non-a3 WUs, and GPU WUs if you have a passkey on that client too, so use with care.


Perfect thanks. I only have my 2 cpus (e1200 e6850) on my passkey. My 2 gpus are using GPU2. Looks like I am up to 5 ><. My lowly CPU ppd makes my CPUs feel ancient







.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*












Awww... don't be like that.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Awww... don't be like that.

















Zodac, I'm gone for three (CURSES) days and you lose it!?









So much for my idea of taking personal vacations.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Zodac, I'm gone for three (CURSES) days and you lose it!?









So much for my idea of taking personal vacations.










I sent a PM before this started. Why weren't you there to reply?! You could have saved us *a lot* of trouble.


----------



## DullBoi

lol, reading through this thread . . if i where [email protected] . . id be like ***? . .









Points looking good


----------



## Xenthos

The CC ended for TSC!, their daily output dropped to 2.9kk, which is nice but it might go up a bit later on.

As for now...


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I sent a PM before this started. Why weren't you there to reply?! You could have saved us *a lot* of trouble.


What's with the pink?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


What's with the pink?










http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post9342261


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post9342261


hahaha

Oh and I liked your last avatar better.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, so did I, but this fits for the moment. Will probably go back to the other avatar when I type in black again.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

way to go zodac, now keep up the pink









I need a new cpu + watercooling, temps are too high, and ppd is too low...








still getting 22-24kppd though, lets get the russians


----------



## MistaBernie

under 10 million! Woot go team!

(1st post since being Overclocked, hehe)


----------



## zodac

Odd, I never got a reply to that ticket... Oh well.


----------



## jarble

we will win its just a mater of time


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Doesn't work when I'm confined to the Folding section though...

Must start branching out to the rest of the forum again.


Some say that women should be focusing on folding, right after they've finished the ironing.....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paleblue*


Some say that women should be focusing on folding, right after they've finished the ironing.....











Zodac is not _fully_ a women... yet.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Zodac is not _fully_ a women... yet.


yikes lets avoid surgery now. that money would be better spent on more gpus


----------



## MistaBernie

wow-- almost 600,000 points on the day -- we're keeping at it!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, so did I, but this fits for the moment. Will probably go back to the other avatar when I type in black again.










pink is not just a way of thought... its a way of life!

Real MEN wear pink!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


pink is not just a way of thought... its a way of life!

Real MEN wear pink!










No, only tools do, they also pop their collers and wear silly bug-eyed sunglasses.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


pink is not just a way of thought... its a way of life!

Real MEN wear pink!










Who says I'm not?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Who says I'm not?










I do.


----------



## TurboHertz

Hmm, Zodac, did you have a life changing experience lately?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I do.


Did you hack into my webcam?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


Hmm, Zodac, did you have a life changing experience lately?



Yes I did. It all started... here.


----------



## TurboHertz

So you had to keep up with it by adding the avatar and "OMG! Sparkles!", makes sense.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
Hmm, Zodac, did you have a life changing experience lately?

He did, and it has nothing to do with Californians, or with Russians.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Did you hack into my webcam?









I took my peek, elsewhere. I was greatly dissapointed at the results







Great Success!







.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
He did, and it has nothing to do with Californians, or with Russians.

What about... Martians, or... Germans?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
What about... Martians, or... Germans?

Nope, just a Folder from Minnesota...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
What about... Martians, or... Germans?

Martians, not unless if you want to count the Governator

Germans... no. Zodac isn't even an honorary German.

I hope you may figure out what I am referencing.









EDIT: ducks had nothing to do with this, Zodac. You did this upon yourself.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Martians, not unless if you want to count the Governator

Germans... no. Zodac isn't even an honorary German.

I hope you may figure out what I am referencing.









EDIT: ducks had nothing to do with this, Zodac. You did this upon yourself.

Normally I can keep up with the crazies here... but this is too much for me.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Normally I can keep up with the crazies here... but this is too much for me.









we need a folding codes list?

or just a terminology list?


----------



## zodac

I'm certain "Governator" isn't a Folding term.









Unless you're bringing something over from your [H] days?


----------



## TheSandman

Oh hell no, im back home, ill be throwing a CPU folding client up when im not on the PC, no way in hell will I let us loose to the REDs.

I think we should start McCarthyism on the forums for a time being, lets beat those Russian Devils


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm certain "Governator" isn't a Folding term.








Unless you're bringing something over from your [H] days?

It is. But you are missing the reference.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 
Oh hell no, im back home, ill be throwing a CPU folding client up when im not on the PC, no way in hell will I let us loose to the REDs.

I think we should start McCarthyism on the forums for a time being, lets beat those Russian Devils

The last time we did that, TSC drew their [email protected], and their other folders over, to crush us at [email protected] (our only project, but TSC has 5-6 active, so they have a LOT more people than first glance reveals.).


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
It is. But you are missing the reference.

The last time we did that, TSC drew their [email protected], and their other folders over, to crush us at [email protected] (our only project, but TSC has 5-6 active, so they have a LOT more people than first glance reveals.).

doesn't matter lets beat the Russians, im gonna go make a blog and then digg it to get people, the message Lets beat the Russians


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
It is. But you are missing the reference.

Well if I'm missing it, it doesn't apply to me. Therefore, your post was pointless.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 
doesn't matter lets beat the Russians, im gonna go make a blog and then digg it to get people, the message Lets beat the Russians

Maybe call it "Let's beat TSC!". We can move on to dominance over all Russians _after_ we pass them into 7th.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Maybe call it "Let's beat TSC!". We can move on to dominance over all Russians _after_ we pass them into 7th.









And pull ahead with a strong lead...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well if I'm missing it, it doesn't apply to me. Therefore, your post was pointless.

Maybe call it "Let's beat TSC!". We can move on to dominance over all Russians _after_ we pass them into 7th.









It could be irrevelent.

But a certain operation runs out from Cali...

A certain folding operation...


----------



## TheSandman

http://candle86.blogspot.com/2010/05...-russians.html

here yall go now im going to digg it, i might even make a twitter account and tweet it, i belive is how you say it.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 
http://candle86.blogspot.com/2010/05...-russians.html

here yall go now im going to digg it, i might even make a twitter account and tweet it, i belive is how you say it.

I'm really serious. Don't... tick... off... the Russians.

They do rally, and they rally hard.

How do you think we are 8th place, now...

and not seventh.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I'm really serious. Don't... tick... off... the Russians.

They do rally, and they rally hard.

How do you think we are 8th place, now...

and not seventh.

x1000

Last time we ticked them off they pulled people from their other projects and buried us.


----------



## zodac

True... and why did you say no 3 in the blog?


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 
http://candle86.blogspot.com/2010/05...-russians.html

here yall go now im going to digg it, i might even make a twitter account and tweet it, i belive is how you say it.


Quote:

Ok so maybe some of you know what Folding is, maybe some of you Don't but head over to overclock.net, setup an account and go to our folding section. This is a call to all patriots off all Western Nations and there Allies, the Ruskies are at it again, our site is tring to take there position as no3 in [email protected], but we need your help.

So if you have any pride or will to not let the Russians beat good old fashioned Capitalism, and Freedom then join us, as we take on the Russians for the cause of curing diesese, lets not allow those Russians Devils to win the day. {







grammar}

So what say you, will you help us fend of the Reds, in the true style of a patriot. Remember thats overclock.net
*You might want to spell check that puppy before you digg/post it to the masses!







*
(U jussed mek OCN luk ignerunt)
Cheers








[Edit] @ The Sandman -

Quote:

Derp well I'm new to twitter I came here to get people to Fold for Freedom so read my other tweek and see what im talking about.
You're not doing us any favors with that Tweet either!








kthhnxsbye -The Grammar NAZI's


----------



## TheSandman

http://twitter.com/thesandman87


----------



## TheSandman

there i updated my first blog with spell check lol now may i digg it, and let them rally lol, im also gonna send this message to my family who also happen to have been raised in the cold war mindset lol. And then have them pass along to there friends.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 
there i updated my first blog with spell check lol now may i digg it, and let them rally lol, im also gonna send this message to my family who also happen to have been raised in the cold war mindset lol. And then have them pass along to there friends.

Now we're screwed.

Unless if a massive datacenter is under their control...?


----------



## Aqualoon

A datacenter would be the only way we're going to survive this...


----------



## TheSandman

added to my facebook also









im easy to find, though look of [email protected], id make a mypsace bulletin also but of my 30 friends on it only 1 logs in anymore lol


----------



## zodac

You know the saying "Let sleeping dogs lie"? Well... you just ran up to that dog and kicked it in the shins...


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
A datacenter would be the only way we're going to survive this...

http://digg.com/tech_news/Technology...ng_for_Freedom

dugg, and hey if we can get enough red blooded patriots who also revile the russians where good.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You know the saying "Let sleeping dogs lie"? Well... you just ran up to that dog and kicked it in the shins...


you mean a bear, right?


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You know the saying "Let sleeping dogs lie"? Well... you just ran up to that dog and kicked it in the shins...


lol well I think we should not only beat them, but embrass them, and im gonna try to get enough people just for that goal. Cold War 2







You gave me a reason to fold, and I intend to start tonight before i go to bed.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You know the saying "Let sleeping dogs lie"? Well... you just ran up to that dog and kicked it in the shins...


Actually, I'll quote Madagascar II:

"Right in the batteries!!"


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


you mean a bear, right?


Stop ruining our British sayings with your common American animals.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Stop ruining our British sayings with your common American animals.










So you don't have bears?


----------



## zodac

Not enough to have expressions and phrases where they have a starring role. A casual mention in an anecdote? Sure. A few of them in a bedtime story? Why not?

But not in our sayings.


----------



## Aqualoon

What about cows, y'all have cows?


----------



## TheSandman

but the Russians are refered to as bears.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


What about cows, y'all have cows?


Yeah, but they're a bit boring aren't they? You know.... going "Mooo" all day, eating grass... pretty dull.


----------



## Aqualoon

Do they not have cows?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSandman*


but the Russians are refered to as bears.


Really? Well not in my head they're not.


----------



## Typhoeus

wewt =D http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=496291 my first 50k. can only go up from here! can't wait til we get a better ATI client, my 5850 is crying for some serious attention.


----------



## Ryahn

I remember when I first saw this thread and it was at 9 million. *LETS GET IT TO THERE*


----------



## Xenthos

Shiny graph incoming.



We're really starting to pwn their behind.









Too bad I can't fold atm, my fail City is undergoing a lot of construction again...
Power failures, lost WUs, bugged WUs, I've seen it all.









I need a UPS...


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xenthos*


We're really starting to pwn their behind.










Yet our overtake time keeps getting longer and longer.


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Yet our overtake time keeps getting longer and longer.


Yes that's because our daily production has dropped more steeply compared to theirs. Those overtake predictions are made, using the daily production of the past week, during the CC our ppd was way higher than TSC! Russia's, but now that it's over the ppd stabilizes around 3.6kk, the prediction therefor adjusted (1 week became 1 months and a bit)

It slowly adjusts while our and their scores stabilize. Give it a few days and you'll know how long it'll take.


----------



## mayford5

I am folding at capacity. Lets hit em with all we got team. Thrusters are go. Lets go OCN Folding Force. and somewhere on Aris.........wait I have been watching too much Voltron with my kids lately. Okay so anyway lets just get this done.
Andrew


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


I remember when I first saw this thread and it was at 9 million. *LETS GET IT TO THERE*


We started at 5mil, got down to 2, then shot up to 20.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We started at 5mil, got down to 2, then shot up to 20.










Painful memories


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Painful memories










Guess it's a good thing I don't remember that then. What happened to us to go up 18 mil?


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Guess it's a good thing I don't remember that then. What happened to us to go up 18 mil?


We got them riled up with this exact thread, so they flexed some muscle and moved over a lot of computers from their other projects to FAH.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
We got them riled up with this exact thread, so they flexed some muscle and moved over a lot of computers from their other projects to FAH.

It was more the insulting that got them annoyed. So we keep that out, and we'll be fine.


----------



## MrBalll

Understandable.


----------



## Aqualoon

I think it was the Family Guy jokes that did em in.


----------



## BIGGUN

When I first saw this thread it was 4 million or something. Should close it as its having the wrong effect.


----------



## zodac

Nah, we lost a lot before the CC, but we're gaining ~600k a day at the moment.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Really? Well not in my head they're not.

you're clearly not thinking straight.

Russia = bear


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

how are we 9th now?


----------



## zodac

9th if you check Stanford, which include people with no team (team 0) as the first team. EOC doesn't do that, so we're 8th.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Weren't we 7th a few days ago?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Weren't we 7th a few days ago?


No. TSC still is.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


No. TSC still is.



Off topic here but do you fold on that rig in your sig?


----------



## CryWin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Off topic here but do you fold on that rig in your sig?


 You can't fold on an Xbox 360.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


You can't fold on an Xbox 360.










God damit


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


God damit










lol.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


You can't fold on an Xbox 360.










Smart person









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


God damit










I have an i7 rig. I'm still awaiting my 120mm fans (Gentle Typhoons







), since my H50's stock fan went kaput last week.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Smart person









I have an i7 rig. I'm still awaiting my 120mm fans (Gentle Typhoons







), since my H50's stock fan went kaput last week.


would be nice to put all these lazy 360's to use then again it does give us something to do during foldathons


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Now, to try and fold on my netbook.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


would be nice to put all these lazy 360's to use then again it does give us something to do during foldathons


I fold on my PS3


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Now, to try and fold on my netbook.

I fold on my PS3










odd split post







nvm z was editing

no ps3 here







almost bought one to play ffxiii and those last few ppd


----------



## zodac

Hey look; I added a graph to the main post.









I'll add one for total production eventually, but I want to try something with Google Docs first. Enjoy all.


----------



## hitman1985

nicely done editor









im pushing my i7 as bad as i can while i have no gpu


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey look; I added a graph to the main post.









I'll add one for total production eventually, but I want to try something with Google Docs first. Enjoy all.











nice


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


would be nice to put all these lazy 360's to use then again it does give us something to do during foldathons


Unfortuneately, the GPU doesn't support memory virtualization (but somehow, the GPU can manage the entire system's memory...









Not to mention, the CPU is merely a SMT'd triple core (6 threads) that is PPC based (SPARC). And in-order.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Now, to try and fold on my netbook.

n10j - GPU doesn't give enough PPD to make it, though. CPU only gives enough for UniProc WU.

I fold on my PS3










Nice









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


odd split post







nvm z was editing

no ps3 here







almost bought one to play ffxiii and those last few ppd










PS3 only gets 1k ppd. Don't buy one, if FAH is anywhere on your mind. You'll regret it, especially if you already have another console.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey look; I added a graph to the main post.









I'll add one for total production eventually, but I want to try something with Google Docs first. Enjoy all.










Nice.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

currently done 61 WU. I suppose its not too bad, had a 3 week break when I went home at Easter. Been folding since the end of March.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Nice









PS3 only gets 1k ppd. Don't buy one, if FAH is anywhere on your mind. You'll regret it, especially if you already have another console.

Nice.

well I was mostly think of getting it for ffxiii and blueray the 1k would be a bonus and would have topped me off that an even 50k in fahmon 49k is driving me crazy

ps yes this is pay back don't mess with my color


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
well I was mostly think of getting it for ffxiii and blueray the 1k would be a bonus and would have topped me off that an even 50k in fahmon 49k is driving me crazy

ps yes this is pay back don't mess with my color









Hey, that's *MY* colour. Give him yellow or something.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hey, that's *MY* colour. Give him yellow or something.

sorry


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 


well I was mostly think of getting it for ffxiii and blueray the 1k would be a bonus and would have topped me off that an even 50k in fahmon 49k is driving me crazy

ps yes this is pay back don't mess with my color













Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hey, that's *MY* colour. Give him yellow or something.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
sorry









I don't know what you guys(?) are talking about.

oh, and:

EDIT:nvm.


----------



## zodac

Ok, total production graph added. I know the layout isn't great, but ina few more days where there are enough entries for the points, I'll move both over the the left hand side.


----------



## Aqualoon

Yay line pictures!


----------



## zodac

Back to green, eh?

Coloured text is where it's at right now.


----------



## Aqualoon

I didn't want you to feel all weird and stuff, being the caring person that I am


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I didn't want you to feel all weird and stuff, being the caring person that I am


This should cheer you up a bit.


----------



## Aqualoon

Way to go Z


----------



## zodac




----------



## GekzOverlord

*I am just posting because I am jealous of all the folding rigs here and only a p3 for me, enjoy your Frosties!... Your all Grrrreat! *


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord* 
*I am just posting because I am jealous of all the folding rigs here and only a p3 for me, enjoy your Frosties!... Your all Grrrreat!*























Oooh... different colour _and_ font.

Well played, sir.


----------



## Aqualoon

tee-hee

Z typed colour


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
tee-hee

Z typed colour

I think you'll find that's the _correct_ way to spell it.


----------



## Aqualoon

Ahem


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Oooh... different colour and font.*

Well played, sir.









Wooo.... lets taste the rainbow!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Ahem









Ack! american english >.<































edit: SHOOOT!!!! Double post >.< (Silenty requests the ability to merge my own posts >.<)

edit 2: thanks for the merge zodac





















*throws a cookie for a good job*


----------



## Aqualoon

But I'm an American and speaking English, therefore I am in the right.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Ahem

From that link:

Quote:

*Origin:
* 1250â€"1300; ME _col_(_o_)_ur_


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
But I'm an American and speaking English, therefore I am in the right.

Not a hope in hell love. No way I'll ever let this one go.


----------



## Aqualoon

Last time I checked it was 2010 not 1250


----------



## sks72

American english FTW


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Last time I checked it was 2010 not 1250

What calendar have you been using??

And anyway, I was pointing out the origin. Since it was originally British, and we still spell it "colour", you can never have any claim over it. All you can say is that you've bastardised the word (and countless others).


----------



## Aqualoon

You call it bastardise, I call it making things easier.


----------



## zodac

Why not remove silent letters too then?


----------



## GekzOverlord




----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why not remove silent letters too then?

Because we want to have a hint of class...just not too much


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Because we want to have a hint of class...just not too much


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Because we want to have a hint of class...just not too much



















aaaand im out... have fun


----------



## zodac

Brilliant.









See, he's a Brit too. He knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Aqualoon

<3 Futurama


----------



## zodac

Don't change the subject.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Don't change the subject.

I didn't, a posted picture Dr. Farnsworth and I have to comment!


----------



## Arsin

Question, what are the deadlines for SMP cores? Usually how long do they set the deadline for?


----------



## zodac

Most SMP2 WUs have a Preferred Deadline (for bonuses) of 3 days, and a Final Deadline of 6 days. What's the project number of your WU? I cna be more exact with that info.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I didn't, a posted picture Dr. Farnsworth and I have to comment!


Back on topic then; do Americans not like the letter 'u'? Is that it?


----------



## Arsin

6015 where would I be able to find out this info?


----------



## zodac

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

But all a3 WUs except Project 6040/41 have a Pref. Deadline of 3 days.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Back on topic then; do Americans not like the letter 'u'? Is that it?












*Gotta love this thread... i was going to go to bed... but im enjoying this.*









[COLOUR="Red"].... Typical







[/COLOUR]


----------



## IrDewey

How is that we whoop butt in the CC but we're way behind the teams that get 3rd, 4th, 5th place?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Back on topic then; do Americans not like the letter 'u'? Is that it?


Of course we do, we use it in stuff...like this sentence!

The letter "u" is like broccoli to us...we don't like it, we know it's there but we hope if we ignore it that it will go away. But then again I actually like broccoli...hrmmm


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


*Gotta love this thread... i was going to go to bed... but im enjoying this.*










I've been like that nearly every night. The Folding section is just a bunch of laughs right now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Of course we do, we use it in stuff...like this sentence!

The letter "u" is like broccoli to us...we don't like it, we know it's there but we hope if we ignore it that it will go away. But then again I actually like broccoli...hrmmm


Broccoli can be quite tasty when cooked in the right way.


----------



## Aqualoon

Which is why I like it, I like all my veggies actually...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


How is that we whoop butt in the CC but we're way behind the teams that get 3rd, 4th, 5th place?


They started before us.









But we're closing in. And not just on TSC!; we'll pass OCAU in a few months, and CustomPC not soon after that.


----------



## n1helix

MMM. Panda Express Broccoli is the best


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Which is why I like it, I like all my veggies actually...


Oddly, I don't like many vegetables... brocolli is an exception though.


----------



## Punchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oddly, I don't like many vegetables... *brocolli* is an exception though.










Ah yes, the American spelling rears its ugly head again...









Nice graph, but where's the sparkles?


----------



## zodac

...

Crap.


----------



## godofdeath

wow 9.2 we certainly are pushing for number 7


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
wow 9.2 we certainly are pushing for number 7

we got within 2 mil, last time.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

why do i always have to sleep when the awsomeness happens?








Gotta love you Z, nice graph


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


why do i always have to sleep when the awsomeness happens?








Gotta love you Z, nice graph










You're human, that's why.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


You're human, that's why.


Am i?








**looks at hand, its all black!**
Oh, thats oil, didnt cleen my hands at work...


----------



## DullBoi

on a good run we are








i lost a damn bigadv unit yesterday because the darn power tripped







. .

but, cant wait for the gpu3 client, lots of folders here in the forum with radeons and fermi's waiting waiting . .

Hoping this bigadv unit goes well.









best of wishes to all for keeping the power bill low









fold dlof oldf ldfo fold. .


----------



## Magus2727

I am working on getting my OS up an running again...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DullBoi* 







on a good run we are







i lost a damn bigadv unit yesterday because the darn power tripped







. .

but, cant wait for the gpu3 client, lots of folders here in the forum with radeons and fermi's waiting waiting . .

Hoping this bigadv unit goes well.









best of wishes to all for keeping the power bill low









fold dlof oldf ldfo fold. .









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ce-policy.html


----------



## Magus2727

WOO HOO!!! Got my OS back up an running and Kicking it old school with just an SMP client for now... got to install every thing else back on my computer..... stupid raid loosing a disk...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
WOO HOO!!! Got my OS back up an running and Kicking it old school with just an SMP client for now... got to install every thing else back on my computer..... stupid raid loosing a disk...









My worst fear


----------



## Magus2727

at least no one passed me up it looks like... I am still at 583... IIRC thats where I was before it went down.

I updated my BIOS and i guess some things got changed to the info on the drives in the array and one of the drives got kicked out of the array... and I could not get it back







I dont think I will do another BIOS update on my board unless it has some super cool features... in this case it is so I can run an X6 CPU!!!!


----------



## MrBalll

Should be finishing a bigadv sometime tonight and should help put a very tiny dent in that 9.3 mil point difference.


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ce-policy.html


Thanks zodac


----------



## cyanmcleod

we are slowly gaining on them again, if only we can keep it up


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Great work guys ! keep it up !


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


we are slowly gaining on them again, if only we can keep it up


we were like 3 weeks out around chimp challenge, but production has dropped a good bit i would say







~7 million per week have been dropped


----------



## GekzOverlord

*sʎnƃ dn ʇı dǝǝʞ*


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


we were like 3 weeks out around chimp challenge, but production has dropped a good bit i would say







~7 million per week have been dropped


We're still gaining 5-600k every day, so 2-3 weeks at this rate.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*









*sʎnƃ dn ʇı dǝǝʞ*


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*









*sʎnƃ dn ʇı dǝǝʞ*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You're doing it wrong.


ʎǝs ɥǝ poǝs' ı pouʇ ƃǝʇ ıʇ ɐuʎɯoɹǝ


----------



## zodac

He does what?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


He does what?


doing it wrong, i dunno what


----------



## zodac

It should have been "Yes he is"... oh the Dutch...


----------



## thenailedone

Like the graphs btw... and also all the green updates... oh... can I also have a colour/or font/or something?


----------



## zodac

If you want; red and blue haven't been taken yet.

Don't try take my colour though.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It should have been "Yes he is"... oh the Dutch...


oh oh, the first mistake you notice(or at least say to me in public...xD)


----------



## justadude

Finally got SMP2 bonus points coming in, I got 12.7K yesterday. My spiffy GTX 295 should be here tomorrow too!


----------



## thenailedone

Ek hoef nie van Nederland te wees om ook te verstaan nie









So, how is this for a new look...?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


oh oh, the first mistake you notice(or at least say to me in public...xD)


The latter.


----------



## mmx+

We're catching up again, that's what I like to see!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
Ek hoef nie van Nederland te wees om ook te verstaan nie









So, how is this for a new look...?

Lol, en waar kom je vandaan dan?

I like the new look, a bit small though...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The latter.


















ouch, that







hurts









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
We're catching up again, that's what I like to see!

im doing my best, im only slowing my cpu down though, trying to read a lot for the next investment: Core i7 920


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
ouch, that







hurts









This is the Trash Talking thread isn't it?

Oh, my mistake. I take it back.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


This is the Trash Talking thread isn't it?

Oh, my mistake. I take it back.


lmao, im confused too, the same guys talking about the same stuff with the same strange colors....








And dont take it back, i deserve it, still in the learning process


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You're doing it wrong.


*i did it right... your monitor is the wrong way around







*


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Lol, en waar kom je vandaan dan?

I like the new look, a bit small though...










Van Suid Afrika af









And is this a bit better?


----------



## zodac

Hey hey hey... you know the rules; English only. However broken it might be.


----------



## Aqualoon

Pfft, shenanigans Z, not broken, fixeded


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


hey hey hey... You know the rules; english potentially. However broken it might be.


"不聽你的话" <--don't wanna hear you









================================================== =

I speak _great_ English









...

right? (the above is to avoid Zodaxx's wrath







)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Pfft, shenanigans Z, not broken, fixeded


You're the worst of them all. You actaully think you're speaking correctly.

You Utahans.


----------



## Ryahn

I likes this thread now. Its in the 9 mil range


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


"不聽你的话"

================================================== =

I speak _great_ English









...

right? (the above is to avoid Zodaxx's wrath







)


Not my wrath in this case. You type in another language and I'm obliged to report it.

To be fair, in most cases, I'll report it and leave it, but in your case, I'd probably just outright delete it.

Because you keep taking out the pink when you quote me.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You're the worst of them all. You actaully think you're speaking correctly.
You Utahans.










Better than us Texarns!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


better than us texarns!










lol!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


lol!


yeah, we like to mess with visiting friends (non-Texans, that is).
(notice how Aqualoon get's to keep her colors...)


----------



## zodac

God... if this was earlier in the day, I'd question why my quotes keep splitting up. But since it's nearly morning, I won't even bother.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


God... if this was earlier in the day, I'd question why my quotes keep splitting up. But since it's nearly morning, I won't even bother.


As I have mentioned previously, God's not gonna save you from me









Anyhow, junk like this:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=magenta][/COLOR]
[COLOR=magenta]

[/CODE]
is why your quotes screw up.

EDIT: and you're a tad sloopy in the text








All the color stuff needs to be _inside_ the quote box, not outside.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


As I have mentioned previously, God's not gonna save you from me









Anyhow, junk like this:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=magenta][/COLOR]
[COLOR=magenta]

[/CODE]
is why your quotes screw up.


I know, but when I edit your post, all I do is change my text (not even the tags) to magenta. No reason it should break up like that.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*

edit: And you're a tad sloopy in the text








all the color stuff needs to be _inside_ the quote box, not outside.


----------



## zodac

Gonna try again...

*EDIT: *Dammit vBulletin, stop screwing with me!

It's the Russians. They've hacked our site and are trying to get rid of me. I'm certain.


----------



## Ruckol1

i want to join the color club

edit


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Gonna try again...

*EDIT: *Dammit vBulletin, stop screwing with me!

It's the Russians. They've hacked out site and are trying to get rid of me. I'm certain.


Maybe I am from...

anyhow.

Notice how I often leave in the color tags... and only change the color from "magenta" to "b"...

I always try to make people's lives easier...


----------



## zodac

Come on people. We were gaining on them by 7/600k... and now down to 200k?? What's going on?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Come on people. We were gaining on them by 7/600k... and now down to 200k?? What's going on?


Anyhow, it's likely just WU assignment cycles from Pande, that favor GPU, or CPU more.

BTW, TSC is a very CPU-heavy group (I gathered this data from the last time the nvidia AND ATi WU servers went down for a few days).


----------



## zodac

I don't know... I've been getting 353s and 450s all day...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't know... I've been getting 353s and 450s all day...


I've been getting 60xx SMP A3 WU, nonstop.

Maybe we should recommend to Pande, to put up WU assignment stats, in addition to their other daily, published stats.


----------



## zodac

I never don't get a3 WUs though... and the only time I didn't get P 6011-6015 was a few during the CC... if anything, it's been a GPU day for me.

As for Stanford putting those stats up; unlikely. It wouldn't be like them to make it about the points like that... and they don't put up much scientific info anyway.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I never don't get a3 WUs though... and the only time I didn't get P 6011-6015 was a few during the CC... if anything, it's been a GPU day for me.

As for Stanford putting those stats up; unlikely. It wouldn't be like them to make it about the points like that... and they don't put up much scientific info anyway.


I meant WU assignment stats, like how many:

P6012, P6011, P6053, etc

went out per day, or per update.

That way we can better dissertate our daily PPD shifts (other than the usual people joing/leaving, bigadv cycles, etc).

Of course, this might cause people to get angry ("how come everybody else got magic P6011, and all I got were stinkin' P6053







").


----------



## Aqualoon

It's because I'm gaming tonight and I can only fold on four cores while I game, that's why we're lower then we should be.


----------



## zodac

Oh...







I'm going to go post that over at FF.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oh...







I'm going to go post that over at FF.









Feel free. This is _your_ folding group.


----------



## Aqualoon

Z with power is kind of like a toddler with the remote control...kinda scary eh


----------



## Ryahn

I like how this part of the thread turned into just Female Zodac and ablearcer just talking. Flirting much? <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Aqualoon

Z jst likes to post, he'll throw his







ot to anyone right abot now if they jst keep folding


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Z with power is kind of like a toddler with the remote control...kinda scary eh

Zodaxx? Nah, once he isn't looking, our other two (known) folding editors come out and say a few words, here and there









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryahn* 
I like how this part of the thread turned into just Female Zodac and ablearcer just talking. Flirting much? <3<3<3<3<3

Nah, it's spelt [*AbleArcher*], with a "_h_,"







No worries there









And I was stipulated to keep Zodac under close watch...









I think I have failed in that regard, badly









Oh well, it's not my beating that's comming









But I'd hate to watch


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Z with power is kind of like a toddler with the remote control...kinda scary eh

Hey, if there is an idea that will benefit Folding, I'll do what I can.

I can be incredibly immature, and rather crazy at times, but I do my best for this community.

Here's the thread at FF. I probably won't check up on it again until the morning.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
And I was stipulated to keep Zodac under close watch...









You're not the first, and you won't be the last.

Not that anyone will be able to stop me.


----------



## Aqualoon

Only 26 posts over there? I'm kinda disappointed Z...seriosly!


----------



## zodac

I only really head over when someone has an idea that I can't implement, or a question I can't answer (and I don't think the active members could answer).

I wouldn't get away with threads liek these over there. They're scared of fun.


----------



## KZISME

just keep foldin foldin foldin foldin


----------



## Aqualoon

Or maybe yo jst have WAY too mch fn over here


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're not the first, and you won't be the last.

Not that anyone will be able to stop me.










The first observer was run over, by pure accident








The second was infatuated with fishes, and autonomously chose to sleep with them.








We won't need a fourth, since I'm already slated to replace you...








I hate my job


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Or maybe yo jst have WAY too mch fn over here









That too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 


The first observer was run over, by pure accident








The second was infatuated with fishes, and autonomously chose to sleep with them.








We won't need a fourth, since I'm already slated to replace you...








I hate my job









Oh, you might be in line to replace me _now,_ but just you wait to see what I've got up my sleeve. No-one will want me gone after that.

You'll all love me, whether you want to or not.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

You'll all love me, whether you want to or not.

I'll believe THAT when I see it


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oh, you might be in line to replace me _now,_ but just you wait to see what I've got up my sleeve. No-one will want me gone after that.

You'll all love me, whether you want to or not.

I'm sorry, but the stars have already aligned. It won't take too much before the next switch









Remember, a great Russian once observed, "you may build a throne of pink hearts, but you cannot sit on it for long." (paraphrased, of course







)

The oppressed grow weary, and the guiding hands from above grow restless.









Power is not inevitable.










EDIT: since this is in the TSC!Russia thread, I get to pull off this stuff









_Without_ getting permabanned!! (Zodac!!







)


----------



## zodac

I think you're underestimating just _how much_ you'll all love me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I'll believe THAT when I see it

Now that hurt.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I think you're underestimating just _how much_ you'll all love me.









Yessir.

We'll love you very much.

Enough to understand your decision to commit, that is.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 

Enough to understand your decision to commit, that is.


----------



## zodac

You know what archer. Maybe you're right.

Maybe I should step down, and let someone else take the reigns...


----------



## Aqualoon

And the pink text?


----------



## zodac

A symbol of my superiority over you (just you), and it annoys archer.


----------



## Aqualoon

Mst have me confsed with someone else, you know, someone who jst didn't take the lead in the argment competition


----------



## zodac

What argument competition?









Is there an argument competition going on somewhere?









Link please.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What argument competition?









Is there an argument competition going on somewhere?









Link please.


It's a manliness pool, and I am winning by 15 pts.


----------



## zodac

Since I'm a girl, I don't really apply to that...









Aqua, you and I should hold one of these things for the rest of the girls on the site.


----------



## Aqualoon

I think I know 3 others...maybe 4.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I think I know 3 others...maybe 4.


Unfortuneatly, Zodac's operation doesn't occur until June 3rd, did you forget?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I think I know 3 others...maybe 4.


I only know of 2... not that I talk to them.

Insecurities... One of them is prettier than me, so I don't talk to the other one either out of spite.

(That's how women act, right?)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I only know of 2... not that I talk to them.

Insecurities... One of them is prettier than me, so I don't talk to the other one either out of spite.

(That's how women act, right?)










You never ask online, Zodac. Never, ever, ever.

That's just asking for trouble, not help (though you _do_ need some).


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*









You never ask online, Zodac. Never, ever, ever.

That's just asking for trouble, not help (though you _do_ need some).


It's a veiled message. Aqua needs to hear this.


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Van Suid Afrika af









And is this a bit better?


Hiya!!! Kaapstad hier bra


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's a veiled message. Aqua needs to hear this.


Not very subtle.

You could be implying_ other _people are better...


----------



## zodac

No, she knows I'm talking to her.

Not as if there are any many other girls in the Folding section, and none of them watching this thread.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, she knows I'm talking to her.

Not as if there are any many other girls in the Folding section, and none of them watching this thread.


Instead of slinkingly beating around the bush, just say it.


----------



## zodac

Oh, I have. In multple PMs. I figured it was time for a more public forum. You'll notice she is no longer online; that's not a coincidence.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh, I have. In multple PMs. I figured it was time for a more public forum. You'll notice she is no longer online; that's not a coincidence.


Nice


----------



## zodac

You know, the sad thing about all this is, next month we have a Foldathon.

I'm going to have _no_ authority in this section by then.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You know, the sad thing about all this is, next month we have a Foldathon.

I'm going to have _no_ authority in this section by then.










You'll always have my respect, Zodac. You go above and beyond (publically - what matters most, to us), everyone else, here.


----------



## zodac

That means a lot, coming from my most vocal critic. Now I can sleep soundly.









And I really am going now.


----------



## Easty

I dropped off after the CC.. I've put coal in the burner to try and get my folding going full steam ahead to try and give them ruskies something to think about..


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That means a lot, coming from my most vocal critic. Now I can sleep soundly.









And I really am going now.


Allright, have a nice day!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Van Suid Afrika af









And is this a bit better?


Yes, i did understand the previous too, though it was a little strange "dutch".
Im used to it, working with 2 guys from far away...xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey hey hey... you know the rules; English only. However broken it might be.


lmao, ive seen someone posting ~20 posts in some bad language(read: a language i dont know) and nobody said a darn thing about it, now he posts a single sentence and its not right? oh oh oh...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Come on people. We were gaining on them by 7/600k... and now down to 200k?? What's going on?


It wasnt me, no crashes tonight....


----------



## EpicToast

I like the graph. :]


----------



## MistaBernie

The Bad News Bears had a big dip in points for a couple of days.. nothing we can do about that. We struck while the iron was hot. Now it's luke warm, but still warm enough to leave our mark!


----------



## Aqualoon

Some of s don't like to Iron tho


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lmao, ive seen someone posting ~20 posts in some bad language(read: a language i dont know) and nobody said a darn thing about it, now he posts a single sentence and its not right? oh oh oh...









Wasn't in my section (or if it was, I was clearly too busy arguing somewhere so I missed it







).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicToast* 
I like the graph. :]

Me too.









I want to put a 3rd one, showing how the difference is decreasing, but not enough space for 3. Yet.


----------



## MistaBernie

I ironed a couple of weeks ago. True story. It's what I do instead of folding now, since I cant at the moment.

See what I did there?


----------



## zodac




----------



## Aqualoon

I'd try to fold on my Blackberry if it were me personally


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









You always act so disappointed in me, but you love me and you _*know*_ it.


----------



## zodac

4 WUs during May...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
4 WUs during May...










Z only loves those who fold


----------



## MistaBernie

I managed 19k ppd during the Chimp Challenge. How'd you ladies do?


----------



## zodac

Prooooove it.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Im doing constant 8.6k PPD from my lil CPU atm. Gonna do it and wont stop, unless i lose power.

Still then ill call my roommate to put my pc back on, and il remote desktopzorpwn it


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
I managed 19k ppd during the Chimp Challenge. How'd you ladies do?

1,000,000 PPD


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Take it easy people we all on the same team!


----------



## MistaBernie

Here's a screenie of getting everything together in time for the Chimp Challenge to start..

That ~18,900 doesn't include the my buddy's i7/930 or the 8800gt he was running for me, which really doubles that amount, but who's counting?


----------



## zodac

You! You're counting!


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


1,000,000 PPD





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Here's a screenie of getting everything together in time for the Chimp Challenge to start..

That ~18,900 doesn't include the my buddy's i7/930 or the 8800gt he was running for me, which really doubles that amount, but who's counting?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You! You're counting!


Now now kids lets not fight.

I was going to post a screeny of my PPD during the CC, but the file was too large. Sorry.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*










Now now kids lets not fight.

I was going to post a screeny of my PPD during the CC, but the file was too large. Sorry.










We're not fighting -- Zodac asked me to Proooove it, and I did.







Nothing less, nothing more.

Besides, if it were a fight, he'd have to bring friends like Aqualoon.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I'd try to fold on my Blackberry if it were me personally










I would fold on my Wii, and my Droid phone.... but I cant... Got my computer up and running though so my PPD will be going back up...

I thought I was having stability problems because my computer would shut down when I was not watching it... stupid me forgot to turn off the standby, hibernate option that Windows auto has set up... I got the auto login and SMP to start up and all, but forgot to turn off the sleep thing.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


We're not fighting -- Zodac asked me to Proooove it, and I did.







Nothing less, nothing more.

Besides, if it were a fight, he'd have to bring friends like Aqualoon.


I did; check her response.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Here's a screenie of getting everything together in time for the Chimp Challenge to start..

That ~18,900 doesn't include the my buddy's i7/930 or the 8800gt he was running for me, which really doubles that amount, but who's counting?










I see your 18k and raise you 48k







(I also had 2 dual cores, 8800gts, and 2 laptops that are not in that pic.)

just playing around


----------



## Aqualoon

Making me want an i7...


----------



## MistaBernie

*UNDER 9 MILLION!!!!!*


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Making me want an i7...


Yeah I keep going back and forth between a AMD 6 core or Intel i7.

AMD is cheaper and will probably use less electricity saving more money in the long run.

i7 gets more PPD and will most likely heat the house better in winter.


----------



## Sast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Making me want an i7...


Bite the bullet and get the 980x, you only live once!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Making me want an i7...



Thanks for the Sig link.









It doesn't work for me though; just brings me to the top of the page...


----------



## Magus2727

AMD will be upgradeable to the elusive BullDozer that has roomer-ed to come out in for performance desktop PC section in December... get an X6 and then when the BulDozer come out sell it and help cover the cost of the new chip with out needing a new MB or memory type... as you can tell... I am an AMD fan...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sast*


Bite the bullet and get the 980x, you only live once!



Wo_u_ld rather spend that kind of money down on a new car


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Wo_u_ld rather spend that kind of money down on a new car










Hey! Get rid of that letter!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey! Get rid of that letter!



Your quotes don't pick it up, L2Quote better!


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey! Get rid of that letter!


This is getting out of control....

Next you will tell her to spell her name Aqaloon...









Or that her HDDs are samsng. Or she has a nice sondcard. Or she should upgrade Vista Premim or or or.....

Hey you ever see that SNL skit where they had Hugh Laurie on and had him pronounce wourds in English. It was hilarious..


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Your quotes don't pick it up, L2Quote better!


I saw it in your post; but italicising (yes, it's a word) the letter isn't boycotting it. It's emphasising it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


This is getting out of control....

Next you will tell her to spell her name Aqaloon...










I've already gotten in touch with The_Manual about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Hey you ever see that SNL skit where they had Hugh Laurie on and had him pronounce wourds in English. It was hilarious..










That is hilarious.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
AMD will be upgradeable to the elusive BullDozer that has roomer-ed to come out in for performance desktop PC section in December... get an X6 and then when the BulDozer come out sell it and help cover the cost of the new chip with out needing a new MB or memory type... as you can tell... I am an AMD fan...

I actually didn't get a new 890FX board with this x6 chip specifically because I want to pick up a new board with BullDozer and maybe new ram (if BD supports tri channel verse this dual channel).


----------



## Magus2727

your board is an AM3 tho*u*gh is it not? The B*u*llDozer is for the AM3?? and DDR3?..

If it needs a new board I may move my c*u*rrent rig over to a dedicated HTPC...


----------



## Sast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I actually didn't get a new 890FX board with this x6 chip specifically because I want to pick up a new board with BullDozer and maybe new ram (if BD supports tri channel verse this dual channel).

It sends my eyes friggin crazy reading your posts! Those...erm...letters...play havoc with the eyes!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
your board is an AM3 though is it not? The BullDozer is for the AM3?? and DDR3?..

If it needs a new board I may move my current rig over to a dedicated HTPC...


The chip that's going to be released this year is for AM3/DDR3, not sure about the chips that will be released in 2011.


----------



## franz

Im sorry I just had to post this. Cracks me up everytime.

How to speak in English.


----------



## Magus2727

Tr*u*e... I tho*u*ght the B*u*lldozer was going to be an AM3+ chip set, b*u*t since they kept the 10xxT to a Am2+/AM3 it got p*u*shed back also....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Im sorry I just had to post this. Cracks me up everytime.

How to speak in English.









YouTube- Rude Americans - Do you speak English?


----------



## Sast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
True... I tho*u*ght the B*u*lldozer was going to be an AM3+ chip set, b*u*t since they kept the 10xxT to a Am2+/AM3 it got p*u*shed back also....

You missed a bold u on the first word


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
YouTube- Rude Americans - Do you speak English?




















Wait who leaked my vacation videos?









Living in the New England area that part about Gloucester Rd cracked me up. American tourists get that wrong when they come up to my neck of the woods.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wasn't in my section (or if it was, I was clearly too busy arguing somewhere so I missed it







).


lol, you are right, it wasnt your section, but that wasnt my point xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Im sorry I just had to post this. Cracks me up everytime.

How to speak in English.


Lmao...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


YouTube- Rude Americans - Do you speak English?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lol, you are right, it wasnt your section, but that wasnt my point xD



See, in most cases the Moderators don't see things like that unless it's been reported. So very possible it was overlooked.

Now if something like that happened here, I'd be on it straight away.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


See, in most cases the Moderators don't see things like that unless it's been reported. So very possible it was overlooked.

Now if something like that happened here, I'd be on it straight away.










You certainly would, like you are on my post now...xD
But it was a casemod worklog, those logs should be in the OT section, 90% is spam...


----------



## hitman1985

1.5 days and we ll have 50+ k points dropped









finally got my first bigadv since a while goin.

my gpu is comming in today as well, that should be another 8 - 10 k ppd right there.


----------



## zodac

Nice.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
1.5 days and we ll have 50+ k points dropped









finally got my first bigadv since a while goin.

my gpu is comming in today as well, that should be another 8 - 10 k ppd right there.

Finished my first one in about a month last night.
Together we shall knock it down to 8.8 million.


----------



## thenailedone

With all the spam in the thread there is no way the Russian's will have any idea we are coming for them


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


With all the spam in the thread there is no way the Russian's will have any idea we are coming for them










Aside from the chart and graphs in the main post, and the actual title.


----------



## Ryahn

We should have a party!!

Even with Zodac's feminine self


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Aside from the chart and graphs in the main post, and the actual title.










It's all part of the plan...


----------



## godofdeath

wow they are slowing down for some reason


----------



## nighttraitor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
wow they are slowing down for some reason

yea I noticed that too, did they finish CC and maybe some folders went back to a different project?


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Finished my first one in about a month last night.
Together we shall knock it down to 8.8 million.









just got my little friend in the mail :


~ 8500 ppd more for me









now im looking at ~ 34000 ppd


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighttraitor* 
yea I noticed that too, did they finish CC and maybe some folders went back to a different project?

Yep. About 30-40% of their crunchers (from what I gether) work for various other projects.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
just got my little friend in the mail :


~ 8500 ppd more for me









now im looking at ~ 34000 ppd

=o
Very nice. I'm really thinking about adding one of those, a 260 or a 275 to my Stock HP computer.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


=o
Very nice. I'm really thinking about adding one of those, a 260 or a 275 to my Stock HP computer.


Can the HP PSU handle it


----------



## MrBalll

I actually purchased an OCZ 500W because newegg was having a great deal on it. But no, the GTX would lawl at my old HP PSU. It's a slowly upgraded HP. New case, new GPU and new PSU. Maybe an even newer GPU could be in it's near future. It's one of my systems on this site if you're interested at all.
Now that I can work full time since classes are over I should be able to afford it.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
...the GTX would lawl at my old HP PSU.











You got me to lawl









When you said "stock" HP, I figured everything under the hood...

Is it the same PSU I have (ModXStream)?
Nice little unit...It's going to run my upcoming "tech bench folder"


----------



## MrBalll

Yeah, guess I could have worded that a little better. Also yes, it is the ModXStream Pro unit. Is the mobo decision topic the one that will be your bench folder?


----------



## xlastshotx

Ah this is killin me, I spent most of yesterday getting a decent overclock on safe volts, ran some stress tests, perfectly stable. Then I started up my GPU and SMP folding to run it over the night, and when I woke up my pc had restarted. Checked my temps and my cpu had hit 82c on core 1 and around 76-78c on the rest.

I miss my watercooling, im not sure if there is anything more that I can do to bring my temps down at least 10c with this air cooler, and its only gunna get hotter here. I guess Ill have to stick with GPU folding and only SMP folding overnight when its cool. At least until I can get back into watercooling.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Yeah, guess I could have worded that a little better. Also yes, it is the ModXStream Pro unit. Is the mobo decision topic the one that will be your bench folder?


Nawp, the MOBO thread is going to be the main rig. The bench folder is going to be the 770, so a 500w PSU should be plunty unless I starting filling up the PCIe x1 slots...


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Nawp, the MOBO thread is going to be the main rig. The bench folder is going to be the 770, so a 500w PSU should be plunty unless I starting filling up the PCIe x1 slots...

















Ah. Yeah, that should do just fine. But lets face it...you know you'll add more GPUs to it later on.










Also, xlastshotx, sorry to hear that. I'm assuming you have a push/pull on the TRUE?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Ah. Yeah, that should do just fine. But lets face it...you know you'll add more GPUs to it later on.









Also, xlastshotx, sorry to hear that. I'm assuming you have a push/pull on the TRUE?


Yeah I have push pull, I think im gunna try the washer mod to get better contact with the cpu, and make another duct for the fans since my last one broke. If that doesn't work then I mite have to go down a bit with my overclock.


----------



## MrBalll

Washer mod should help out nicely. If you want to you could try taking the side panel off and just point a household fan at it. Should probably help drop it by at least three of four degrees.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Washer mod should help out nicely. If you want to you could try taking the side panel off and just point a household fan at it. Should probably help drop it by at least three of four degrees.


I just finished with everything I could think of to make everything run cooler. Did the washer mod, re-seated my heatsink, turned the heatsink so it blows air on my northbridge and the back of my gpu, swapped out my heatsink fans for some more powerful ones that I had, and moved my system out of my case and back onto my test bench.

My cpu seems to be running 8-10c cooler now, my gpu around 2-3c and my northbridge is about 12c cooler. I need to run some stress test later today when it gets hot to see how it gets. But rite now its maxing out at 58c/51c/48c/52c and gpu 69c (100% fan, 100% load on cpu and gpu). Ambient is 21c.

So far so good


----------



## Erick Silver

I will be folding again once I get my rig back up. I was a noob and dropped TIM into my CPU socket, while changing to a new heatsink, effectivley frying out my mobo.(the smell of something burning after attempting to clean it with rubbing alcohol was stomach turning). My sig rig is what will be running as soon as the mobo arrives. Time for a overclock. Damn Biostar P4M900 would not OC. This Gigabyte should do the trick! Hang in there guys I am comin!!!


----------



## Capwn

*Shameless *


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

And this is what was left over from the car... 
btw, doesnt look like therse much left from the forest either...xD


----------



## zodac

Curse you ox/buffalo thing!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep up the great work guys !


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Keep up the great work guys !


We are doing our best to have a good chat here









Oh, did you mean the folding?


----------



## zodac

My room smells like it's burning now... I think I might not use the SMP client any more... GPU should be going non-stop though.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My room smells like it's burning now... I think I might not use the SMP client any more... GPU should be going non-stop though.


i thought i smelled something, but now i do know what it is








Smp makes my cpu pretty hot, but i like it hot







its at 5 units and ~95% so almost 6. Gtx275 has done 35 units in the same time though...xD


----------



## cyanmcleod

you dont even want to know the temps in the room here... and the AC is on max


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


you dont even want to know the temps in the room here... and the AC is on max










tell me, i want to compare them to my temps


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I'd like to keep it going, but it's boiling in here now, and with SMP, I _have_ to leave the computer on 24/7, or else I won't make it in time for the bonuses. At least with GPU only I have some flexibility until it cools down a bit (which shouldn't take too long).


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, I'd like to keep it going, but it's boiling in here now, and with SMP, I _have_ to leave the computer on 24/7, or else I won't make it in time for the bonuses. At least with GPU only I have some flexibility until it cools down a bit (which shouldn't take too long).


I am going to shut down my entire rig tonight, smp will be done in half an hour, so thats 11:33. It deserves some rest after folding 2x24 hours for the cause








And i deserve a good night sleep too...xD


----------



## Magus2727

Its a good thing the Wife likes it warm and in Utah we have been having a cool front...

Leaving just the computer on provides enough heat for the apartment... keeps my 800 Sq Ft apt at a nice 75/76 during the day and night....

Just got electric bill and only $43... but the AC has not been switched over... I will have the O-Crap face I am thinking next power bill once the AC start to be used more....


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

I will Fold as soon as i get my 5770, i will fold for like 4 hours a day or so...


----------



## zodac

6/7 hours on your CPU would probably complete the same number of WUs. And give more points.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


6/7 hours on your CPU would probably complete the same number of WUs. And give more points.

Just sayin'.










Yeah, if HT is on and at 4.1Ghz, it should complete an A3 in less than less than 5 hours most likely. Would be more points than the GPU folding in the same amount of time I would think. At 3.5Ghz, my i7 pulls in about 3.1-3.5K points per WU in a little over 6 hours. Not sure what his gpu would do in 5 hours though. I'd guess no more than 5K in day, so probably a whole lot less than an i7 in 5 hours.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nope, just a Folder from Minnesota...


I've been summoned?


----------



## Prelude

Still folding on 5 machines just for you guys and the cause! ; ]


----------



## Magus2727

Hey we have kicked it down to 2.9 Weeks on the last update.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Its a good thing the Wife likes it warm and in Utah we have been having a cool front...

Leaving just the computer on provides enough heat for the apartment... keeps my 800 Sq Ft apt at a nice 75/76 during the day and night....

Just got electric bill and only $43... but the AC has not been switched over... I will have the O-Crap face I am thinking next power bill once the AC start to be used more....

+1 lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I've been summoned?

It took you 4 days! I could have been dying!


----------



## zodac

They just beat us by 150k this update! Not good...

What happened to those 550k updates we had a few days ago?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


They just beat us by 150k this update! Not good...

What happened to those 550k updates we had a few days ago?


Im sorry, i shut down my rig tonight...








Im the one to blame for at least 200k loss


----------



## MrBalll

I shut mine down as well. I will take the other 250k loss.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Im sorry, i shut down my rig tonight...








Im the one to blaim for at least 200k loss










Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
I shut mine down as well. I will take the other 250k loss.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









dont say you didnt know our ppd...
Anyways, my system is up and running again so it should be back at normal ppd soon







(trying to work on my 9000+mhz oc, though 9,000 vcore isnt enough







)

[edit]
fixed my post above, little typo


----------



## MistaBernie

heh, we're down 750ish points on the day. My regular SMP would have kept us ahead of the game. Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


heh, we're down 750ish points on the day. My regular SMP would have kept us ahead of the game. Son, I am disappoint.


Than get your regular SMP up!! I know i shut down mine too. But to make you happy again i ordered a core i7 + board and ram







I hope that'll boost my ppd








Finally i can get both my gtx275's folding + core i7, and my q9550 + gts250. Though the last combo will be for the casemodding, so it wont run 24/7


----------



## Aqualoon

Well, I have fixed the SMP issue on one of my machines, so that's back up and running. I know y'all have missed that 1.8k PPD.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Than get your regular SMP up!! I know i shut down mine too. But to make you happy again i ordered a core i7 + board and ram







I hope that'll boost my ppd








Finally i can get both my gtx275's folding + core i7, and my q9550 + gts250. Though the last combo will be for the casemodding, so it wont run 24/7










As an fyi, I was secretly disappointed at me, not you









And I'm completely overhauling my OC tonite. Ripping out ram (maybe buying new ram on the way home) and starting from scratch. I want 4.0 ghz stable, I want bigadv, and I want them _*TONITE!!! *_


----------



## thenailedone

... Shouldn't the last update (which is negative) be red?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


As an fyi, I was secretly disappointed at me, not you









And I'm completely overhauling my OC tonite. Ripping out ram (maybe buying new ram on the way home) and starting from scratch. I want 4.0 ghz stable, I want bigadv, and I want them _*TONITE!!! *_






































oh my goodness...xD i was doing my best to close in, but i think i just failed








I know about the disappointment of you, but i disappointed everyone...xD
Anyways, i want to run bigadv too, but does it matter how high your oc is in therms of running or not running? I know the ppd will increase with a higher oc...


----------



## MrBalll

I would say a minimum of 3.8GHz to run a bigadv comfortably. Maybe 3.6, but I'll say 3.8.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


... Shouldn't the last update (which is negative) be red?


No, it only goes red when we drop below the difference we started at (~11mil). I might make the text red in the 2nd last column though.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


I would say a minimum of 3.8GHz to run a bigadv comfortably. Maybe 3.6, but I'll say 3.8.


3.6Ghz would be enough if you fold 24/7, otherwise 3.8Ghz is recommended.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


3.6Ghz would be enough if you fold 24/7, otherwise 3.8Ghz is recommended.


4ghz








But first ill try to get it stable at 3.6ghz, every bit beyond that is a nice bonus









Btw, therse one threat for me, someone is going to take my place in 2.5 years







*runs to brothers pc and starts folding* /jk
Had a good laugh though...xD

Vibe21: 11.15.12, 3pm / 2.5 Years


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, it only goes red when we drop below the difference we started at (~11mil). I might make the text red in the 2nd last column though.


Done.


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Btw, therse one threat for me, someone is going to take my place in 2.5 years







*runs to brothers pc and starts folding* /jk
Had a good laugh though...xD

Vibe21: 11.15.12, 3pm / 2.5 Years









Hmmm...







Maybe I need to pick up another i7 on the way home from work tonight!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vibe21* 







Hmmm...







Maybe I need to pick up another i7 on the way home from work tonight!
















oh gosh, he's even active here...xD
Dontcha pick up an other i7 or ill pick up an other one too!!
It was pretty funny though, the first threat takes me over in 2.5 years, who knows what im doing then, maybe [email protected] doesnt even exists anymore cause we found the cure...







who knows.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
oh gosh, he's even active here...xD
*Dontcha pick up an other i7 or ill pick up an other one too!!*
It was pretty funny though, the first threat takes me over in 2.5 years, who knows what im doing then, maybe [email protected] doesnt even exists anymore cause we found the cure...







who knows.....

Vibe, go get another i7.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Vibe, go get another i7.









nonono, my bank account doesnt allow me!! but i have to


----------



## MrBalll

If your bank account won't let you you could always give me your info and maybe they would let _me_ get one for mys...I mean get one for you. >_>


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
If your bank account won't let you you could always give me your info and maybe they would let _me_ get one for mys...I mean get one for you. >_>

Zodac tried that too, but i ended up buying an i7 from her money


----------



## mrwesth

Good news.

I just finally got my rig set up again.
Its pushing harder then it was for the CC.
Hopefully I'll see 32-38k ppd from it, then another 5k from my laptop on occasion.

Lets beat back those cossacks!

Link to EOC:: RunsLikeADeere


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


nonono, my bank account doesnt allow me!! but i have to


















I'm already over my budget for this build, so I think you are safe for now. At lest until June, but then...


----------



## Sparhawk

haha, all this talk of creating new folding systems is tempting me...

must... resist.... bills... more... important.... .... ... barely...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrwesth*


Good news.

I just finally got my rig set up again.
Its pushing harder then it was for the CC.
Hopefully I'll see 32-38k ppd from it, then another 5k from my laptop on occasion.

Lets beat back those cossacks!

Link to EOC:: RunsLikeADeere


You get some nice points







Keep it up









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vibe21*









I'm already over my budget for this build, so I think you are safe for now. At lest until June, but then...










Oh, but dont you think i wont buy something else then? depending on the ppd for a gtx480 i might buy one









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


haha, all this talk of creating new folding systems is tempting me...

must... resist.... bills... more... important.... .... ... barely...


I feel the same, though i had a few bonusses this month, and i dont have any major bills coming up soon


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrwesth* 
Good news.

I just finally got my rig set up again.
Its pushing harder then it was for the CC.
Hopefully I'll see 32-38k ppd from it, then another 5k from my laptop on occasion.

Lets beat back those cossacks!

Link to EOC:: RunsLikeADeere

Nice... this is just what we need.


----------



## godofdeath

nonono they gaining points again
stupid hot summers in usa


----------



## zodac

40k gain now. Order has been restored.


----------



## godofdeath

maybe i should upgrade to am3
nah not til stupid asus fixes their stupid mobo problems


----------



## eclipseaudio4

If AMD would get their fingers out of their behinds and get bulldoser out!


----------



## zodac

It's so quiet....


----------



## MrBalll

MY RIG IS BACK ONLINE.
Quiet gone now?


----------



## zodac

No exclamation mark? Not loud enough.


----------



## MrBalll

/fail








I tried.


----------



## Punchy

Come on people, kick some WU's tails!































Better?


----------



## zodac

Much better.









And the graph reflects it now.


----------



## hitman1985

just dropped a bigadv and ~ 6 gpu wu's off









ima start back tonight after gaming with a3 and gpu.


----------



## thunder_2008

2010 a better year towards emergence...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm sorry, I'm sorry... my system crashed tonight. Trying to find out the time and reason for the crash. It was running but didnt login so the clients didnt start









i7 hurry up!

Oh btw, Vibe is taking over in 1.9 weeks http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466987
but my new cpu will be here in a week... interesting


----------



## Ryahn

ok last time I checked this thread was around yesterday or the day before it was at 8.9 million now its at 8.3. We must have picked up alot


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I'm sorry, I'm sorry... my system crashed tonight. Trying to find out the time and reason for the crash. It was running but didnt login so the clients didnt start









i7 hurry up!

Oh btw, Vibe is taking over in 1.9 weeks http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466987
but my new cpu will be here in a week... interesting










http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...d-folding.html









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


ok last time I checked this thread was around yesterday or the day before it was at 8.9 million now its at 8.3. We must have picked up alot


Not necessarily. Sometimes I update the title later in the day.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...d-folding.html


















I love you Zodac!









(but what if the system crashed and rebooted from a bsod? xD)


----------



## zodac

Then it would keep BSODing. And you'd need to rush home to fix it. We can't work miracles you know. Although, you could set up TeamViewer (yes, we have a guide for that) and use that...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Then it would keep BSODing. And you'd need to rush home to fix it. We can't work miracles you know. Although, you could set up TeamViewer (yes, we have a guide for that) and use that...


hmmkay, im at home tbh, but it was tonight, so i was sleeping








Anyways, i have teamviewer and i know how it works. I hope the system will be fine after setting the auto update to ask me for installing. We'll see









Btw, i didnt have any crash that stopped everything in 2 weeks, only a gpu fail(bad oc)


----------



## zodac

(sigh) I wish OCN would let _me_ sleep.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


(sigh) I wish OCN would let _me_ sleep.










You dont need it, you are Zodac, remember that!


----------



## zodac

Yeah... but not in the real world.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... but not in the real world.










Who made the big mistake to tell you it exists?


----------



## zodac

I took the red pill.


----------



## Sast

Good old Ireland!

The real world does exist there! Lovely place! I'm coming there for a week in August.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I took the red pill.


Youve got to be kidding me, who gave it to you?!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sast*


Good old Ireland!

The real world does exist there! Lovely place! I'm coming there for a week in August.


I want to go there too, but it depends on the money and time if i actually go there...









Vibe21 takes over in 4.1 Days Darn!!


----------



## zodac

Meh... the pricing of GPUs is disgraceful over here. So much so that even with the beautiful landscapes, I'm left with a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm left with a sour taste in my mouth.


Thats the whiskey...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thats the whiskey...


I don't drink. So 'Ptttf!' to your theory.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't drink. So 'Ptttf!' to your theory.


An Irishman who doesnt drink, now Ive heard of everything lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't drink. So 'Ptttf!' to your theory.


More proof that you are not a human, give us moar!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


An Irishman who doesnt drink, now Ive heard of everything lol.


lol, its an Irishgirl


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


More proof that you are not a human, give us moar!!


Haven't you watched Futurama? What do robots live on?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Haven't you watched Futurama? What do robots live on?


I haven't xD But they live on electricity


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh. Alcohol.

PS, 60k views. My most viewed thread eva!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nu-uh. Alcohol.

PS, 60k views. My most viewed thread eva!


well, at least they live...xD but therse a difference between robots and an alien









Anyways, im out, sorting a monitor rma atm


----------



## Vibe21

WOW, down to 3.8 days on you overnight Bastiaan_NL.









That BSOD must have set you back some.








I even lost power for about a hour last night due to some bad storms around me.


----------



## MrBalll

Should be finishing a 6040 on an E8400 today so that should help out a small amount. Good to see we're making progress though.


----------



## Aqualoon

I stayed up til 3:30am to get my SMP client all sorted out and back up and running. IR tired now.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vibe21*


WOW, down to 3.8 days on you overnight Bastiaan_NL.









That BSOD must have set you back some.








I even lost power for about a hour last night due to some bad storms around me.











You, Bastiaan, and nightraidor (sp?) are all primed to pass me up very soon









Oh well, as long as we pass TSC as a team


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 








You, Bastiaan, and nightraidor (sp?) are all primed to pass me up very soon









Oh well, as long as we pass TSC as a team
















Which is why I don't mind being passed more than I pass now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vibe21*


WOW, down to 3.8 days on you overnight Bastiaan_NL.









That BSOD must have set you back some.








I even lost power for about a hour last night due to some bad storms around me.


Hmm, you are down to 1.7 days now







My system crashed about an hour after i went to bed. So about 8 hours down. My ppd dropped too, yesterday around 19k, today at 20k. I used to have 24k








My i7 wont be here before you catch me, but ill take my place back









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*










You, Bastiaan, and nightraidor (sp?) are all primed to pass me up very soon








Oh well, as long as we pass TSC as a team

















Not soon enough though...xD But yes, TSC is the goal, and everyone else is just a bonus...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Which is why I don't mind being passed more than I pass now.










I still dont have you in my sight


----------



## sks72

Unfourtunatly the water pump went out on my rig yesterday. I just got a new one and will be putting it in tonight.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I still dont have you in my sight











Quote:



08.20.10, 12am / 3 Months


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*



























Thats all i ever wanted









If you see that for 3 months ahead, i wonder how many guys see me coming as thread...xD (not even talking about vibe tah killah)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


Unfourtunatly the water pump went out on my rig yesterday. I just got a new one and will be putting it in tonight.


Here's hoping you get it sorted.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*
















Thats all i ever wanted









If you see that for 3 months ahead, i wonder how many guys see me coming as thread...xD (not even talking about vibe tah killah)


You're not on my threat list, but you can see your overtakes here.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You're not on my threat list, but you can see your overtakes here.



Ah okay, would be kinda strange if i was in your list cause im not producing that much...xD


----------



## zodac

Right, I think it's time for me to go find a new Hayley avatar. I'll be back soon.









*EDIT: *Hmm... didn't come out as well as I expected. I'll keep it for a day or so and see how it goes. Loving my new profile pic though.


----------



## kcuestag

Hey guys!

I started folding 2 days ago, and I am pretty happy of helping for the cause.

I'll do anything to help the OCN team, folding via SMP on the sig rig as well as a T7500 2.20GHz Core 2 Duo laptop!









Cheers.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Right, I think it's time for me to go find a new Hayley avatar. I'll be back soon.









*EDIT: *Hmm... didn't come out as well as I expected. I'll keep it for a day or so and see how it goes. Loving my new profile pic though.










very nice profile pic









still like myn better


----------



## zodac

Why is he in a small room? That's no way to treat a man with wings...

PS, 7.99 mil to go.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why is he in a small room? That's no way to treat a man with wings...

PS, 7.99 mil to go.


















its supposed to be depressing. its part of the goth emo thing









ps


----------



## zodac

Keep your emo pics. I'm content with my one; beautiful in every way.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Keep your emo pics. I'm content with my one; beautiful in every way.










beauty is only determined in the eye of the beholder


----------



## zodac

Are you saying she's not beautiful?!









Them's fightin' words!


----------



## Magus2727

The previous Avatar looked better...

My beauty will be posted in 3-4 months when I have a picture of a silicon chip i designed and fab'ed. no where as crazy as my current, but I designed this one!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


The previous Avatar looked better...

My beauty will be posted in 3-4 months when I have a picture of a silicon chip i designed and fab'ed. no where as crazy as my current, but I designed this one!


I liked this picture a lot more, but it just doesn't work well as an avatar. I'll have a replacement tomorrow.


----------



## Magus2727

You will have me in suspense...


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Are you saying she's not beautiful?!









Them's fightin' words!









not at all
















edit if you look at it right the mike kinda looks live a pogo stick


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Keep your emo pics. I'm content with my one; beautiful in every way.









Comment - likely sensored for obscenity against an editor.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Comment - likely sensored for obscenity against an editor.









lol

does this mean that you like Gothic(used loosely) type pic's?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
edit if you look at it right the mike kinda looks live a pogo stick



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Comment - likely sensored for obscenity against an editor.









PMs are there for a reason... though I'd probably find get my own back anyway.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Gonna get some SMP going at at least 3.6ghz as soon as I got a stable windows install (this virus is nasty







)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz* 
Gonna get some SMP going at at least 3.6ghz as soon as I got a stable windows install (this virus is nasty







)

Reformat not an option?


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
You will have me in suspense...

And I have you in my sights







I just pulled over100K this week on 2 cpus


----------



## Magus2727

You will pass me in 1.9 Hours... you are driving past me like your in a DB9 and I am sitting in a old 1940's Ugo...

Edit: more then sights... you have already fired your ICBM at me...


----------



## mike44njdevils

As usual, I'm prouder then he!! to be folding with OCN


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
And I have you in my sights







I just pulled over100K this week on 2 cpus









nice







my poor old quad barely puts out 4kppd









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz* 
Gonna get some SMP going at at least 3.6ghz as soon as I got a stable windows install (this virus is nasty







)

edit

if you need help drop me a pm virus removal is my day job


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Reformat not an option?

Eh, :curse my windows disc got cracked. Its too messed up to do an install from inside windows..xp from a usb isn't detecting main drive. ya know just a windows puzzle to solve....

By the way I'm colorblind and your text is extremely hard to read.


----------



## F1ForFrags

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz* 
Eh, :curse my windows disc got cracked. Its too messed up to do an install from inside windows..xp from a usb isn't detecting main drive. ya know just a windows puzzle to solve....

By the way I'm colorblind and your text is extremely hard to read.

Well, since you already legally own the copy of Windows and have a legit key, why not just torrent the .iso and create your own Windows disk to reformat and reinstall from?


----------



## zxo0oxz

Thats going to take forever; besides I already had it ripped. Not an option to burn right now. Now...wonder if I can cut down the install small enough to fit on a old 2gb mp3 player


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
You will pass me in 1.9 Hours... you are driving past me like your in a DB9 and I am sitting in a old 1940's Ugo...

Edit: more then sights... you have already fired your ICBM at me...

my [email protected] is going good and i got my x4 925 @ 3.5 i want to a better cooler for my 925 in 2 weeks i want to try 3.8 or 4.0 if i can keep it below 45c folding..Right now its at 45c







i just need better a cooler i will get a h50 for it like i have on my x6







and to think I almost sold my x6


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
....i just need better a cooler i will get a h50 for it like i have on my x6









Ding ding ding....best bang for your buck cooler









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
and to think I almost sold my x6


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 









i was going to try Intel


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


i was going to try Intel


their about the same x6 i7


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


their about the same x6 i7


Oh I have to disagree there....i7 bigadv goodness









I just don't have the wallet for that...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Oh I have to disagree there....i7 bigadv goodness









I just don't have the wallet for that...


sorry was thinking smp should have said that my bad you are correct about the big av though

we have a i7 in the works







me and ramen are going to be good friends after I build it though lol


----------



## sks72

Rig is back online. After I finish my current wu I will be back to 20k ppd.


----------



## zodac

No -bigadv?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Oh I have to disagree there....i7 bigadv goodness









I just don't have the wallet for that...


yeah, even in SMP2 A3, the i7 (clock for clock) is still more PPD. Of course, the i7 platform, as a total, will cost a bit more.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Yay! found a blank disc! Installing 7 now! 1 hour from now: folding SMP full throttle


----------



## Aqualoon

Looks like I couldn't get my SMP client back up today after trying to run BOINC on my Toxic. Still trying to figure it out now...urgh.


----------



## zodac

What's not working? What error in the FahLog?


----------



## Aqualoon

Socket errors, running the bat as admin doesn't work, going through CMD (again being ran as admin) and doing CD's until running the .bat doesn't work. Have tried fresh installs about 7 times now, everything is how it should be...it's just not working.

This is the same thing that happened before the CC when I tried to run GPU2 on my Toxic and SMP fold at the same time. Took me down for a few days...sucks


----------



## skatpex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


their about the same x6 i7


Nope, their not. I have heard of an x6 getting 22,500 ppd running SMP like my i7 is getting.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Socket errors, running the bat as admin doesn't work, going through CMD (again being ran as admin) and doing CD's until running the .bat doesn't work. Have tried fresh installs about 7 times now, everything is how it should be...it's just not working.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


This is the same thing that happened before the CC when I tried to run GPU2 on my Toxic and SMP fold at the same time. Took me down for a few days...sucks



Try making a new user and installing the SMP client on that. Then switch to the main account, and create a shortcut from the install location.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skatpex99* 
Nope, their not. I have heard of an x6 getting 22,500 ppd running SMP like my i7 is getting.

anything to back this up ?

as an i7 running smp (non bigadv) will get you a tops of 17-18.000 ppd ( 4 - 4.2 ghz)

and a x6 is not a 8 threaded cpu so it would not qualify for bigadv units.


----------



## zodac

If it's at 4.5Ghz like in his sig, and it was Project 6011-6025, it's possible.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If it's at 4.5Ghz like in his sig, and it was Project 6011-6025, it's possible.

oh dang, i didnt read the my









in his post..... (going back to get my glasses..)

anyways, a x6 afaik doesnt qualify for bigadv. and i dont see many people racking up 300+ for a wc loop just to fold









id still like to see him putting out 22.500 realisticly on a 24hr basis. as i dont think 300 mhz make 5k ppd difference


----------



## ablearcher

I just got my first (true) WC loop









Now time to bash in my H50's head









EDIT: and TSC's









EDIT2: oops, GPU block only (rest of the loop is awesome, though), now where to get a decent LGA1366 CPU block...?


----------



## zodac

Or give it to me...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Or give it to me...









Shipping takes a bit. I'll be going to (living... possibly?) Germany, over the summer, and that's the closest I'll get to Ireland









Either way, I just realized I still need a CPU block







, but I'll find one, soon!

EDIT: and I need to WC/H50 my PII 955BE build!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Shipping takes a bit. I'll be going to (living... possibly?) Germany, over the summer, and that's the closest I'll get to Ireland









Thanks, but I wouldn't have a rig to put it in anyway; Dells are crap like that (and in other ways







).

In better news, 330k gain today!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Thanks, but I wouldn't have a rig to put it in anyway; Dells are crap like that (and in other ways







).

In better news, 330k gain today!









1.)









2.)







?
3.) This is OCN. Modding for the sake of OC, is acceptable, and often encouraged.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
1.)









2.)







?
3.) This is OCN. Modding for the sake of OC, is acceptable, and often encouraged.

You just cut into that for this very purpose didn't you? What a waste...


----------



## Aqualoon

Back up and running, only 2am this time around! Going to bed - night guys!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Back up and running, only 2am this time around! Going to bed - night guys!

Goodnight









@ zodac, i prefer your previous avatar, but just because it is more detailed. Enlarge her head and its fine xD


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Back up and running, only 2am this time around! Going to bed - night guys!

g'night.


----------



## kcuestag

Good morning here









6 WU's completed so far, cool.

I'll try to help as much as possible to catch the Russians, I am running my sig rig @ 3,8GHz and a 2,20Ghz core 2 duo laptop both on SMP.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Good morning here









6 WU's completed so far, cool.

I'll try to help as much as possible to catch the Russians, I am running my sig rig @ 3,8GHz and a 2,20Ghz core 2 duo laptop both on SMP.


Good morning!


----------



## mrwesth

So much for my rigs running a full. I had a crash last night and I won't be back to find out what happened until tomorrow.









I got a feeling running a 1500btu A/C on the same 20a circuit as my rig might have caused an issue. That or the A/C went out and the thing overheated in New Orleans summertime.

..or it just crashed which would be much more disturbing, but much less work running a new circuit as I fear I must.


----------



## nomolos

currently finishing putting my new folding rig together...3 more 9800gx2's and an i7 930 for some -bigadv folding. I'll do my best to help us beat the russians.


----------



## zodac




----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












Just as I thought...


----------



## zodac

New avatar incoming; let me know what you think of this one.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


New avatar incoming; let me know what you think of this one.










I don't have high opinions of your previous ones.

Impress us *me!!!*


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I don't have high opinions of your previous ones.

Impress us *me!!!*










Bah, you have no taste in avatars anyway.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Bah, you have no taste in avatars anyway.









Says the twisted (wo?)man whom attaches some Irish band onto his avatars


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Says the twisted (wo?)man whom attaches some Irish band onto his avatars









You know they're not Irish; don't act as if you don't know who they are.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Says the twisted (wo?)man whom attaches some Irish band onto his avatars









lol


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You know they're not Irish; don't act as if you don't know who they are.









Well, they are not from Texas, either...

Anyhow, since you're Irish, and you're their biggest fan here, I'll always assume (correctly) that they are


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Well, they are not from Texas, either...

Anyhow, since you're Irish, and you're their biggest fan here, I'll always assume (correctly) that they are









I can be a fan of a band from another country. You Americans just don't appreciate what you've got.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

We do, it's just that there's so much more garbage on the airwaves it's hard to find the good stuff usually.


----------



## zodac

Apologies; I should have said "You Texans".


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I can be a fan of a band from another country. You Americans just don't appreciate what you've got.

Really? I've always assumed I was limited to countries I have lived in, before









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Apologies; I should have said "You Texans".









Yar, ya shooda!








"So big, even Russia fears us







"


----------



## zodac

Russians don't mess with you because there's nothing of value down there.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Zodac FTW! Quite possibly the best thing I'll hear all day.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I can be a fan of a band from another country. You Americans just don't appreciate what you've got.


this is soooooo true


----------



## zodac

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Russians don't mess with you because there's nothing of value down there.


Nah, there's nothing Russia _can_ do to Texas









And there is always me down here


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Nah, there's nothing Russia _can_ do to Texas









And there is always me down here

















Right...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Right...


Hey, I'm more attractive


----------



## Magus2727

That kitten is quite cute..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


New avatar incoming; let me know what you think of this one.










Tbh i prefer the girly one you had...xD
I dont really like this one









(i know, my avatar is nuts, but i dont have a better idea...







)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Tbh i prefer the girly one you had...xD
I dont really like this one









(i know, my avatar is nuts, but i dont have a better idea...







)


I can't use that one when I stop with the pink though. I'm looking for a permenent avatar now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I can't use that one when I stop with the pink though. I'm looking for a permenent avatar now.

I wouldnt go for this one. It doesnt have that magical touch the previous avatar had. You need a lot of bright colors


----------



## mypcisugly

..for get it


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 


I'd hate for Zodaxx to be labled as a killer.

EDIT: ninjaing me, eh?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I wouldnt go for this one. It doesnt have that magical touch the previous avatar had. You need a lot of bright colors









There'll be a new one tomorrow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 


try this one

Except my name has nothing to do with the zodiac.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
There'll be a new one tomorrow.

Except my name has nothing to do with the zodiac.









wanna rename?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
There'll be a new one tomorrow.

Cant wait









Does it have the Omg Sparkles theme? xD


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Cant wait








Does it have the Omg Sparkles theme? xD

where was that pink flashy one we had...







?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
where was that pink flashy one we had...







?

lets start a big search...xD it should be in one of the folding related threads, lets see...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lets start a big search...xD it should be in one of the folding related threads, lets see...









Did you mean... the OT section?









I think it was in Punchy's thread, and something I posted in there...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
wanna rename?

Now that just wouldn't many _any_ sense.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Cant wait








Does it have the Omg Sparkles theme? xD

Dunno... might take my profile pic and make that my avatar (the rain looks like sparkles) and get a new profile pic instead.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
where was that pink flashy one we had...







?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lets start a big search...xD it should be in one of the folding related threads, lets see...









It's in Punchy's intro thread.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Did you mean... the OT section?









I think it was in Punchy's thread, and something I posted in there...

Im taking a look in Punchy's thread atm, i guess its over there...xD

[edit]
found it


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Im taking a look in Punchy's thread atm, i guess its over there...xD

[edit]
found it


















now thats the one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
now thats the one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Gotta love pink









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Dunno... might take my profile pic and make that my avatar (the rain looks like sparkles) and get a new profile pic instead.

hmm, sounds interesting, i really like that pic tbh, and the sparkles are there too


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Did you mean... the OT section?









I think it was in Punchy's thread, and something I posted in there...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's in Punchy's intro thread.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Im taking a look in Punchy's thread atm, i guess its over there...xD

I'll regret this (somehow), but (since this is the only time I get to say this):


----------



## mypcisugly

i have the blue one


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
i have the blue one

I put one up without a black background...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
i have the blue one

you rock








gimme the green one please


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Im taking a look in Punchy's thread atm, i guess its over there...xD

[edit]
found it


















No Hayley, so it's out.

*EDIT:* And mypcisulgy is using a similar one. *I'M SPECIAL!*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No Hayley, so it's out.











But i understand it, she doesnt look as good as Hayley, allthough she has got these awsome sparkles...


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
you rock








gimme the green one please









http://www.everythingglows.com.au/pr...roducts_id=459
now we can have a different color


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*EDIT:* And mypcisulgy is using a similar one. *I'M SPECIAL!*

hush hush, child.


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No Hayley, so it's out.

*EDIT:* And mypcisulgy is using a similar one. *I'M SPECIAL!*

only for you


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
http://www.everythingglows.com.au/pr...roducts_id=459
now we can have a different color

Thanks


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
http://www.everythingglows.com.au/pr...roducts_id=459
now we can have a different color

I hope this isn't the next thing to take over the Folding section.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I hope this isn't the next thing to take over the Folding section.









It is taking over, right behind your back!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I hope this isn't the next thing to take over the Folding section.









What next thing?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No Hayley, so it's out.

*EDIT: *And mypcisulgy is using a similar one. *I'M SPECIAL!*


just for you "babe"


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]* 
just for you "babe"









If Hayley isn't in it, I'm not using it.









And is there anyone else out there? I'm bored and there's still an hour and a half until Lost starts...


----------



## mike44njdevils

aliens is on SyFy....just about to get to Ripley rescuing Newt...


----------



## zodac

...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


...


----------



## zodac




----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


----------



## zodac

Yep.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yep.












Well played, Zodaxx?


----------



## zodac

The name is zoda*c. *


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The name is zoda*c. *










Really? I guess you are going to have to figure out the reason behind this









And no, it's not because I hate you Ich keine liebe Zodac







, or anything....


----------



## zodac




----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


----------



## zodac




----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


----------



## zodac

Wait... no, I mean this:


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Wait... no, I mean this:


----------



## zodac

Aww...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Aww...




















Stay off me!!









j/k, you're fine


----------



## zodac

So you're happy with me there...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So you're happy with me there...

I deny any, and all, allegations.


----------



## zodac

Your previous post says otherwise...

Anyway, I'm off. Lost time.


----------



## Magus2727

its the 2.5 hour season / show finale right?


----------



## Aqualoon

Pssh, Seeker is on after Lost, woohoo!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


its the 2.5 hour season / show finale right?


Yep.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yep.










hmbh.

Must be a commercial break.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


hmbh.

Must be a commercial break.










Too many... I'm using Sky1, and it's breaks are twice as long as the channel I normally watch.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Too many... I'm using Sky1, and it's breaks are twice as long as the channel I normally watch.










I'm sorry for you!

For some reason, in Taiwan, I could only get Battlestar Galactica (first season) via SkyOne









Wierd, at any rate.

Well... I'll keep orderly until you're back


----------



## kcuestag

Trying to Fold via SMP at school on my laptop but....:

http://www.overclock.net/9446062-post92.html


----------



## Aqualoon

Good news! Buying my brother a 4890 so I can get my GTS 250 back!


----------



## zodac




----------



## Aqualoon

Then I just need to swap out my 5850 for a 470 and run PHYSX with the two cards and I'll be golden.


----------



## zodac

126k down! How many people forgot to turn on their rigs today?


----------



## zodac

New avatar.


----------



## Aqualoon

Do you change avatars every other day now?


----------



## zodac

Trying out as many as possible. I need a permenent one.


----------



## MistaBernie

From what I've seen since yesterday, every time you change avatars, we drop in points.

SO CUT IT OUT.








:


----------



## MrBalll

We were doing so good. I even started folding 24/3 on my sig rig a few days ago. MistaBernie does have a point though.


----------



## zodac

Ok, then I'm going back to the one from yesterday, and keeping that one.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


We were doing so good. I even started folding 24/3 on my sig rig a few days ago. MistaBernie does have a point though.


 Someone agreed with me???























Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok, then I'm going back to the one from yesterday, and keeping that one.


_Greeeeat... _ Then what happens if the Bad News Bears keep opening the gap?


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


126k down! How many people forgot to turn on their rigs today?


Nope, sod the heat, never turned it off lol.

Although it is over 40 degrees in the bedroom with the PC on, so might be sleeping on the sofa lol.


----------



## mypcisugly

I ask you all this >>>> take my x6 and my h50 put in my 24/7 folding rig..take
my x4 925 out of my folding rig and put it in my main rig?


----------



## zodac

Do you _need_ 6 cores day to day? If not, the Folding rig will definitely benefit, and you won't notice a huge difference on your main rig.


----------



## Aqualoon

1055T's bring down 14k PPD









And I need 6 cores...


----------



## MrBalll

I tell you this. Make both 24/7.


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
Nope, sod the heat, never turned it off lol.

Although it is over 40 degrees in the bedroom with the PC on, so might be sleeping on the sofa lol.

Mine are still folding along.
I almost do not want to go home from work tonight. I have been in this nice cool office all day and with the temps starting to get up into the mid-80s for the first time this year, I can't imagine what my home office is going to be like when I get home.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
I tell you this. Make both 24/7.









Mr.Ball is wise...









X6 isn't required day to day unless you do video editing, WHILE gaming, WHILE compressing ZIP files, WHILE... well, you get the drift. Dont get me wrong, there are people that use their cores (I occasionally get as high as ~30% processor usage when not folding!







) but for the most part, that's really not a bad idea to switch them up.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok, then I'm going back to the one from yesterday, and keeping that one.

NOOOOOOO, she doesnt look as pretty as she looks on the other avatar you had








(i always imagine that its you, so im just folding to make you happy, and maybe one day ill be your man... j/k)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
Nope, sod the heat, never turned it off lol.

Although it is over 40 degrees in the bedroom with the PC on, so might be sleeping on the sofa lol.

Never turned mine of either, doing my best to stay on top of the second guy trying to pass me. Vibe managed to take me, but my i7 is making a run for it, so maybe ill have it all installed this week








But the temps are killing, one core of my Q is at 72c, though the rest is at 60c, kinda kills the fun







Gpu's are 30c below the max allowed temp, 10c below my personally set maximum temp xD And the room temp? sigh......


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
Mr.Ball is wise...









X6 isn't required day to day unless you do video editing, WHILE gaming, WHILE compressing ZIP files, WHILE... well, you get the drift. Dont get me wrong, there are people that use their cores (I occasionally get as high as ~30% processor usage when not folding!







) but for the most part, that's really not a bad idea to switch them up.

thats one thing is i like to game and if switch them up my make 24/7 folder a x6
I will get more WU's done ...................ok time to have some fun ...BBL


----------



## coltsrock

Just added another 2K PPD by going from a 4870 to a 5850, lets beat those russians


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coltsrock*


Just added another 2K PPD by going from a 4870 to a 5850, lets beat those russians










Nice clocks - that should hopefully push out a little over 5k net from the card









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


thats one thing is i like to game and if switch them up my make 24/7 folder a x6
I will get more WU's done ...................ok time to have some fun ...BBL










I drove through Bridgewater to go out to linner yesterday (lunch/dinner). Your PC IS ugly..


----------



## zodac

Nicely done guys; we gained ~160k that last update, and are gaining again.









And for anyone who missed it:

GPU3 for nVidia


----------



## godofdeath

me waits for ati
so i can go over to ati


----------



## zodac

Well, this is the step towards a good ATi client. So good news for all.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nicely done guys; we gained ~160k that last update, and are gaining again.









And for anyone who missed it:

GPU3 for nVidia

IT WAS THE AVATAR!!! I KNOES IT!!!!!


----------



## zodac

Yep; I'm not getting rid of this one.


----------



## FauxFox

From a non-folder's standpoint; That title is hilarious.

*"Only 7.8 Million Behind!"*










Rep it up for OCN Boys


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yep; I'm not getting rid of this one.









Nice!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FauxFox* 
From a non-folder's standpoint; That title is hilarious.

*"Only 7.8 Million Behind!"*










Rep it up for OCN Boys









Gotta look on the bright side.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Long time, eh?









For evermore.









*EDIT:* Ninja'd again archer.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
For evermore.









*EDIT:* Ninja'd again archer.









I don't know if you got the joke. I gotta go check my vb testbed...


----------



## MistaBernie

Considering that about a month ago we were ~20 million behind, I'd say we're doing swell.


----------



## zodac

Ha, a bit before the CC we were 28mil behind.


----------



## Aqualoon

We're just forgetting that we've been as close as 2 mil behind aren't we? Ignorance is bliss?


----------



## zodac

Shhhh...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


We're just forgetting that we've been as close as 2 mil behind aren't we? *Ignorance is bliss?*


_Specifically_ directed at the Russians.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Shhhh...


Doo de dum.


----------



## Epona

Psh, I think we'll get it sooner than a month. We just need some more active folders.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Psh, I think we'll get it sooner than a month. We just need some more active folders.










Technically, TSC has _over 900 _active folders...

vs our 600 (just short of 700...)

Only eVGA and some random team occasionally top them.


----------



## Epona

Then again, our PPD is higher. So as long as we can keep it up there, we should be able to pass them.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Technically, TSC has _over 900 _active folders...

vs our 600 (just short of 700...)

Only eVGA and some random team occasionally top them.


Yeah, but in the last 10 days, we've lost nearly 100 active folders.









Hopefully GPU3 and the Foldathon will bring some of them back.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Then again, our PPD is higher. So as long as we can keep it up there, we should be able to pass them.


Yeah, we're more fecund folders









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but in the last 10 days, we've lost nearly 100 active folders.









Hopefully GPU3 and the Foldathon will bring some of them back.


Hmm.... how to get several low key recruiting drives out there...

Maybe rotate the name of our "please start folding" threads? People tend to glaze over the same thread title, over and over again...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Yeah, we're more fecund folders









Hmm.... how to get several low key recruiting drives out there...

Maybe rotate the name of our "please start folding" threads? People tend to glaze over the same thread title, over and over again...


I've been thinking of that too. But, I think we used up a lot of goodwill across the forum with the CC promoting. I want to tone it down a bit for a while (probably for the June and July Foldathons), then start going again.

I think we're on course to pass TSC! during the Foldathon though, especially if they don't have many Fermis in Russia.


----------



## Aqualoon

That's cause it's usually the same 5 people in said threads


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've been thinking of that too. But, I think we used up a lot of goodwill across the forum with the CC promoting. I want to tone it down a bit for a while (probably for the June and July Foldathons), then start going again.

I think we're on course to pass TSC! during the Foldathon though, especially if they don't have many Fermis in Russia.










woot woot?









They still have a disturbing amount of folders...









now how to get past that


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


That's cause it's usually the same 5 people in said threads










True.. but the most amusing people post in those threads.


----------



## Aqualoon

I like to think the folding section has the best sense of humor


----------



## zodac

And also the oddest.









I mean you archer.


----------



## Aqualoon

Just archer.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I like to think the folding section has the best sense of humor











Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And also the oddest.









I mean you archer.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Just archer.


















Why me? I'm still a standard human...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


True.. but the most amusing people post in those threads.










Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I like to think the folding section has the best sense of humor



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And also the oddest.









I mean you archer.


Lmao...xD


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm trying to hit 100WU before I leave my current place. My next place I have to pay for electric so no leaving the PC on folding


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


I drove through Bridgewater to go out to linner yesterday (lunch/dinner). Your PC IS ugly..










Cool !!!!!!!!!








damm Ican't sleep tonight 2:53 am aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## manchesterutd81

so this folding that yall are doing who is it for? and how do i get started?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

yep, we are folding.

Quote:



Our goal: to understand protein folding, misfolding, and related diseases

You can help scientists studying these diseases by simply running a piece of software.
[email protected] is a distributed computing project -- people from throughout the world download and run software to band together to make one of the largest supercomputers in the world. Every computer takes the project closer to our goals. [email protected] uses novel computational methods coupled to distributed computing, to simulate problems millions of times more challenging than previously achieved.


A few links, they can also be found in my signature, and in the [email protected] essential threads.
Cpu folding
Gpu folding


----------



## Aqualoon

Nothing but <3 for you archer


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I'm trying to hit 100WU before I leave my current place. My next place I have to pay for electric so no leaving the PC on folding










My last electric bill was only $45 for the month and I left mine on folding 24/7...

Folding does not add that much, every one calculates total cost of leaving a PC on 24/7 but out of that how long would you have the PC on normally?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Nothing but <3 for you archer










But what about me???


----------



## Aqualoon

...and Bernie


----------



## zodac

It's as if I'm invisible.


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah but it depends on what day of the week it is for you Z


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Yeah but it depends on what day of the week it is for you Z











But it's Tuesday... I thought that was _our_ day?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But it's Tuesday... I thought that was _our_ day?










Zodac, it wont be your day until you stop using that god-awful magenta. I bet if you stopped using it our PPD would go up ~2-3%...

(hey, it worked for the avatar thingy!)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


My last electric bill was only $45 for the month and I left mine on folding 24/7...

Folding does not add that much, every one calculates total cost of leaving a PC on 24/7 but out of that how long would you have the PC on normally?


It can be noticeable. My electric bill for the month of March was up to $85 from ~$50 normally, which is higher than it ever was last year w/ AC on during the summer. And that was CPU/GPU folding on one i7 and one 5850...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But it's Tuesday... I thought that was _our_ day?











Maybe tomorrow


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Zodac, it wont be your day until you stop using that god-awful magenta. I bet if you stopped using it our PPD would go up ~2-3%...

(hey, it worked for the avatar thingy!)



Well I guess our PPD is just going to have to suffer.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well I guess our PPD is just going to have to suffer.


Stop the presses -- Folding Editor keeps god awful text color despite possibility of improved team PPD. Story at eleven - now back to Aqualoon in the Roflcopter. Aqua?


----------



## Aqualoon

Thanks Bernie --Z is a nub who should stop using that awful magenta color and go back to plain black text, but more of that story at eleven with Bernie. We're seeing heavy traffic in the GPU3 area, seems that police are going to reroute some traffic back over to the GPU2 streets for those that are not using a 4xx vehicle.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Thanks Bernie --Z is a nub who should stop using that awful magenta color and go back to plain black text, but more of that story at eleven with Bernie. We're seeing heavy traffic in the GPU3 area, seems that police are going to reroute some traffic back over to the GPU2 streets for those that are not using a 4xx vehicle.


Your fault! This is YOUR FAULT!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Thanks Bernie --Z is a nub who should stop using that awful magenta color and go back to plain black text, but more of that story at eleven with Bernie. We're seeing heavy traffic in the GPU3 area, seems that police are going to reroute some traffic back over to the GPU2 streets for those that are not using a 4xx vehicle.


Thanks Aqua, it looks like the GPU3 Turnpike is turning into a real hotspot, but some ATI owners are still feeling left out in the cold. Coming up tomorrow on the 7.5 million point news, a special in-depth report about GPU3 and its possible implications to ATI folding.

And now, over to community interest with Ablearcher, who this week had a chance to speak with one of the only Irish college students in the _world_ that doesn't drink. Able?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yep; I'm not getting rid of this one.









Wait... who REP'd me for this?

It's annoying when people leave you a message as a REP, then don't leave their name. How am I meant to reply?!


----------



## Aqualoon

I'll give you a hint...it wasn't me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I'll give you a hint...it wasn't me.

I don't think you've ever REP'd me.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I don't think you've ever REP'd me.









Well, you're right about one thing this morning at least


----------



## zodac




----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









Can mods recieve rep?

because I have used the "surefire way" to give you one, recently


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Can mods recieve rep?

because I have used the "surefire way" to give you one, recently









How recent?

And we can recieve it, but the "REP+" button is removed. I still see the REPs I'm given though.


----------



## MistaBernie

Ninja rep is







...

Fyi, wasn't me. It would be nice to know how to do that.


----------



## EpicToast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Ninja rep is







...
Fyi, wasn't me. It would be nice to know how to do that.


Just paste that into the URL bar:
Find the post you want to rep and hover over / copy the permalink.
Ex: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post9460345
Then replace #NUMBER with the numbers at the end of the permalink. :]
http://www.overclock.net/reputation.php?p=#NUMBER

Ex: http://www.overclock.net/reputation.php?p=9460345 is your post.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicToast* 
Just paste that into the URL bar:
Find the post you want to rep and hover over / copy the permalink.
Ex: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post9460345
Then replace #NUMBER with the numbers at the end of the permalink. :]
http://www.overclock.net/reputation.php?p=#NUMBER

Ex: http://www.overclock.net/reputation.php?p=9460345 is your post.









Yeah, that's what I had deduced but I sometimes get post numbers mixed up and didn't want to try it, else I might have inadvertently given someone rep that didn't need it.

Thanks!


----------



## zodac

It does say "What do you think of MEMBER's post?".


----------



## Ryahn

Man is the PPD going down so fast. I checked this a couple days ago and it was at 7.9 and now its at 7.7.


----------



## Capwn

Oh my,
I tripped over that *BUMP*


----------



## cyanmcleod

i think the gpu3 is helping


----------



## mmx+

LET'S GO EVERYONE!!! WE'RE DOING AWESOME!


----------



## Sparhawk

moar poweh!


----------



## zodac

New graph added... just because.


----------



## Aqualoon

Yay more blue lines!


----------



## repo_man

We should get a nice push from the new Fermi folders.


----------



## MrBalll

Graphs not perfectly aligned...OCD spiking. Good to see we are still making progress. Once this is done with are we going to have a Custom PC & bit-tech topic?


----------



## Sparhawk

Nice graphs.









Just broke the top 200.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Graphs not perfectly aligned...OCD spiking. Good to see we are still making progress. Once this is done with are we going to have a Custom PC & bit-tech topic?


Heck yeah, we're producing loads more then what they are!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Graphs not perfectly aligned...OCD spiking. Good to see we are still making progress. Once this is done with are we going to have a Custom PC & bit-tech topic?

Yeah, but when you try and move it, Google Docs shows a huge border around it, and it's too much of a headache to position them perfectly (I tried, then gave up).

I think OCAU would be next honestly.. CustomPC have had a bit of a slump, but they'll probably pick up soon. The Aussies are next!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, but when you try and move it, Google Docs shows a huge border around it, and it's too much of a headache to position them perfectly (I tried, then gave up).

I think OCAU would be next honestly.. they're CustomPC have had a bit of a slump, but they'll probably pick up soon. The Aussies are next! :[email protected]


Have no mercy, we will dominate!


----------



## biltong

Viva le ocn!


----------



## zodac

I'm bored... someone start a controversial topic already.


----------



## jarble




----------



## zodac

Blasphemy!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Blasphemy!









?


----------



## zodac

_*Reserved for witty comeback*_


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Woot almost sitting at 60k PPD in HFM now that I got my 940 up and folding. Might need to try and go for 4ghz on the 1090T tonight. 3.8 is producing some nice numbers.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
3.8 is producing some nice numbers.

like what?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Sitting at slightly over 12k on P6083 while using the computer which makes it take a slight hit. Was at 12.3 a few minutes ago sitting basically idle. I did a 6041 at over 10k last night though so once I get some in the 6011 range I'll have a good idea of where I'm headed.

And it's nice I'm sitting at 40 degrees at full load so I think I have some head room to play with.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
like what?

Like 3.8. He just said.


----------



## mmx+

My output may drop a bit, M$ has decided that my *legit* copy of Win7 is non-genuine *again* (3rd time now), so I'm probably just going to decide screw Win7 I'm going back to XP. So basically no folding for 12-18 hours


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Like 3.8. He just said.

3.8 ppd's? no, he gave the real numbers but you weren't paying attention.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Sitting at slightly over 12k on P6083 while using the computer which makes it take a slight hit. Was at 12.3 a few minutes ago sitting basically idle. I did a 6041 at over 10k last night though so once I get some in the 6011 range I'll have a good idea of where I'm headed.

And it's nice I'm sitting at 40 degrees at full load so I think I have some head room to play with.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
My output may drop a bit, M$ has decided that my *legit* copy of Win7 is non-genuine *again* (3rd time now), so I'm probably just going to decide screw Win7 I'm going back to XP. So basically no folding for 12-18 hours









Call them up.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
3.8 ppd's? no, he gave the real numbers but you weren't paying attention.

So... you're saying 3.8 _isn't_ a nice number? I didn't think you were that kind of guy...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Call them up.









So... you're saying 3.8 _isn't _a nice number? I didn't think you were that kind of guy...


It's getting rather tiresome having to spend an hour on the phone with them every 3-4 weeks...XP never gave me any of this BS


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


My output may drop a bit, M$ has decided that my *legit* copy of Win7 is non-genuine *again* (3rd time now), so I'm probably just going to decide screw Win7 I'm going back to XP. So basically no folding for 12-18 hours










That stinks. I kept having problems with my xp doing that to me on my laptop a year and half ago... so thats when I went to win7 beta.

I feel bad for you having to put up with XP again.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Oh I still love XP, my farm is still running and will until [email protected] no longer supports it. Plus I just plunked down another chunk of cash for Win7 on the HTPC so I'm good for now.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Oh I still love XP, my farm is still running and will until [email protected] no longer supports it. Plus I just plunked down another chunk of cash for Win7 on the HTPC so I'm good for now.



I'm really pissed with Win7, it's a good OS but I've been having constant activation issues with it the entire time since I bought it. If I had paid more than $30 for it (Student license), I'd be even more irritated. Still a waste of $30


----------



## zodac

Give me a week, and Ubuntu will be a great alternative.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Maybe an issue with validation on the student version then? The only time I had problems was a mobo change on the OEM version which a quick call made short work of.


----------



## godofdeath

wow the 1 day points are all over the place i thought it would be constant heck we even went to 5 digits


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm really pissed with Win7, it's a good OS but I've been having constant activation issues with it the entire time since I bought it. If I had paid more than $30 for it (Student license), I'd be even more irritated. Still a waste of $30


look at the bright side at-least its not as bad as vista :shudders:


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I never had any real issues with Vista. I wasn't a big fan of it but never really gave me any problems over all. Was really glad when I upgraded to 7 and pawned Vista off on my sister though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Maybe an issue with validation on the student version then? The only time I had problems was a mobo change on the OEM version which a quick call made short work of.


At the time that I bought it I was told that it's the same as a full retail version. I'm not really interested in plunking down another $100 for Win7 Retail after this. Each time that I've called them before ended up being an hour long, I'm on the phone with them again now
@jarble: I didn't think Vista was that bad, as long as you weren't trying to run it on a P3--yeah, that was a mistake


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I never had any real issues with Vista. I wasn't a big fan of it but never really gave me any problems over all. Was really glad when I upgraded to 7 and pawned Vista off on my sister though.










you have never had to fight with a copy that a moron activated 3 times in a row







(spent the better part of a day on that a few weeks a ago not fun







)

but as far as day to day I had very few problems with vista


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


look at the bright side at-least its not as bad as vista :shudders:


 People claimed Vista was bad, because a large amount of idiots had no flipping clue as to why it was so much different than XP









So MS basically cut Vista a bit down, disabled "classic" crap, toned down superfetch, and launched Windows 7 to "great accolades," simply because people are idiots...

to put it lightly.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Never overestimate the powers of stupid people in large groups I guess. I'm lucky the few people in my family that call me to fix their computer problems are usually legit issues. Not the I opened this email or installed this P2P program or any of the other issues I deal with on a daily basis. Try dealing with people in the military when they can't email someone, holy crap. Can't wait to stop doing that.


----------



## n1helix

I never really saw what was so wrong with Vista, I did only use it for a couple months though. Then hello Windows 7


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


People claimed Vista was bad, because a large amount of idiots had no flipping clue as to why it was so much different than XP









So MS basically cut Vista a bit down, disabled "classic" crap, toned down superfetch, and launched Windows 7 to "great accolades," simply because people are idiots...

to put it lightly.


most of my bad experience's with vista have been at work where I had go and fix some morons mistake. the only real bone I had to pick with vista was the inability to boot with ati and nvidia cards


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


most of my bad experience's with vista have been at work where I had go and fix some *morons mistake*. the only real bone I had to pick with vista was the inability to boot with ati and nvidia cards


That's why I am "technologically impaired," to most people.

Nice is nice, but some people love to take advantage of that...









or maybe I just don't know how to say no?


----------



## mortimersnerd

You guys complain about about Vista, I complain about Windows in general. Life is better with Linux...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


You guys complain about about Vista, I complain about Windows in general. Life is better with Linux...


People complaining about Vista are wrong, and people suggesting Linux are *extremely wrong!*


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
People complaining about Vista are wrong, and people suggesting Linux are *extremely wrong!*

An angry call to MS got me reactivated, so no OS reinstalls for now. I must say with the exception of the difficulties I had with SMP on my Ubuntu 10.04 setup yesterday, I've been overall happy with Ubuntu, it's fast, free, and does everything I want.

Now, I wouldn't use it on my main rig (I do game, after all), but for a laptop it's fine


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
An angry call to MS got me reactivated, so no OS reinstalls for now. I must say with the exception of the difficulties I had with SMP on my Ubuntu 10.04 setup yesterday, I've been overall happy with Ubuntu, it's fast, free, and does everything I want.

Now, I wouldn't use it on my main rig (I do game, after all), but for a laptop it's fine

For a dedicated Folding rig, it's great.

Computer for daily use? No. Not unless you have a lot of patience. Definitely not as easy as Windows though.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
An angry call to MS got me reactivated, so no OS reinstalls for now. I must say with the exception of the difficulties I had with SMP on my Ubuntu 10.04 setup yesterday, I've been overall happy with Ubuntu, it's fast, free, and does everything I want.

Now, I wouldn't use it on my main rig (I do game, after all), but for a laptop it's fine

Well... I guess that's where you and I diverge









and is this my 4000th post already? (now you know why I even bothered posting!!)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
For a dedicated Folding rig, it's great.

Computer for daily use? No. Not unless you have a lot of patience. Definitely not as easy as Windows though.

This, though I eventually got over it. RH9 FTW







.

Especially as a local email server, and I had no clue what I was doing at the time.









However, for the sake of keeping everything inline (I _used_ to like having many things going on at once...







), I have mostly reverted to Windows Vista/7 for most of my computers.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
An angry call to MS got me reactivated, so no OS reinstalls for now. I must say with the exception of the difficulties I had with SMP on my Ubuntu 10.04 setup yesterday, I've been overall happy with Ubuntu, it's fast, free, and does everything I want.

Now, I wouldn't use it on my main rig (I do game, after all), but for a laptop it's fine

Just clone your Windows install off onto an external so you don't ever have to reinstall again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
For a dedicated Folding rig, it's great.

Computer for daily use? No. Not unless you have a lot of patience. Definitely not as easy as Windows though.

I'll disagree with you here. As easy to use? Hell yes, in fact, probably easier - once it's set up.

Setting up Linux? (just about any distro I've touched) installing software, tweaking the UI a little, updating, etc is a lot more work than I put into a Windows 7 install by a WIDE margin - but in the end it is easier to use... as long as all your software is compatible with Linux that is.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Well... I guess that's where you and I diverge









and is this my 4000th post already? (now you know why I even bothered posting!!)


Well, if someone (read: my dad) found out that I was using "other" ways to get Windows activated, I'd probably loose my computers for a minimum of a month, probably more. He's pretty strict about these types of things. So I'd rather spend an hour on the phone with MS every month than risk that








There's a lot to post about in the [email protected] section, I easily have over a dozen, probably far more, posts today, which is over twice my average


----------



## n1helix

I know M$ can be stupid sometimes, I had to call them up too and it's a pain being on the phone with someone in India. But, you gotta have an OS so what can you do.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


I know M$ can be stupid sometimes, I had to call them up too and it's a pain being on the phone with someone in India. But, you gotta have an OS so what can you do.


I'm OK with an occasional 6-minute call to their computer to activate things, but when it takes an hour and involves getting transfered to 7 different people all to activate a legal OS, well, that's just over the top








At least the guys are friendly, if not always helpful


----------



## Rook_

Sorry guys, Russia is my homeland, I'm folding for them.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rook_*


Sorry guys, Russia is my homeland, I'm folding for them.


well that's no fun

jk Im just glad you are folding


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rook_*


Sorry guys, Russia is my homeland, I'm folding for them.










..........................................







<--OCN
^^ Guess?








all in good fun


----------



## zxo0oxz

folding full throttle again; now we wait. Well I will have my gts 250 up as soon as I glue the fan blade back on but thats another story...(involving alcohol)


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*









..........................................







<--OCN
^^ Guess?

















:<--OCN
^^ Guess?

fixed


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*
















:<--OCN
^^ Guess?

fixed


Mine has precision aim, from afar.

We cannot go around leaving_ massive_ messes in our wake


----------



## Rook_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Mine has precision aim, from afar.

We cannot go around leaving_ massive_ messes in our wake










You definitely can't! Like that space program of yours (USA), how'd the rockets you had to borrow from us (Russia) to break atmopshere work out?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rook_*


You definitely can't! Like that space program of yours (USA), how'd the rockets you had to borrow from us (Russia) to break atmopshere work out?










*Germany, IMO.

How'd the rocket scientists (well... the lab assistants) you borrowed work out?









j/k









I've always like the Russian goal of a space station far better, as it provides an actual research suitable location. Going to the moon was nice, but sensibly useless.


----------



## Rook_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


*Germany, IMO.

How'd the rocket scientists (well... the lab assistants) you borrowed work out?









j/k









I've always like the Russian goal of a space station far better, as it provides an actual research suitable location. Going to the moon was nice, but sensibly useless.


Very true, Hitler's V2 rockets inspired all modern "space capable" rockets. My favourite was the space pen, the United States spent thousands if not more in research to create a pen that could write in the vacuum of space. We brought a pencil.

Oh, and of course, good luck folding comrades!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rook_*


Very true, Hitler's V2 rockets inspired all modern "space capable" rockets. My favourite was the space pen, the United States spent thousands if not more in research to create a pen that could write in the vacuum of space. *We brought a pencil.*

Oh, and of course, good luck folding comrades!










For 5 rubles, lol.

Russian ingenuity ftw.

However, we've got all the cool spring powered pens, now


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rook_*


Very true, Hitler's V2 rockets inspired all modern "space capable" rockets. My favourite was the space pen, the United States spent thousands if not more in research to create a pen that could write in the vacuum of space. We brought a pencil.

Oh, and of course, good luck folding comrades!










One of the greatest interweb myths of all time.


----------



## zodac

Gains are slowing down it seems...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Gains are slowing down it seems...










Well, my PPD stands to increase over the next couple days as I start getting bonuses (up to about 15k from the 3 clients), so I'll do my best to combat that trend!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

My i7 came in yesterday, but im still waiting on the mobo and ram. Should be here tomorrow. IF things go well it might be folding saturday evening


----------



## PuffMaN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
People complaining about Vista are wrong, and people suggesting Linux are *extremely wrong!*

i do like to correct that.. vista is like teh suck.. saying vista is good is like saying tokio hotel is not gay.. vista does like anything u *dont* want it to do..
like crashing for no damn reason.. its far too heavy for what it is, and waaaaaay to expensive for what it does.. and i personally hate fixing a vista computer.

and

i do recommend linux, BUT that depends on what u do with ur computer
i have 2 boxes, one running linux and one running windoh's..
why? the windoh's box is for gaming (and folding when not in use) AND THAT ONLY!
i DO NOT trust ANY windoh's on the internet.. when u surf on windoh's its only a matter of time before windoh's itself just fails

and linux? well, linux just works, and i can browse the www without any fear my box will get infected by anything..
why? cause a virus or spyware are written pure to exploit leaks in windows, they simply dont work on linux.
an antivirus is useless in my eyes, and a total waste of money, if u buy it.

the best antivirus is ur own knowledge, and a linux box








seriously, if u want ur windoh's box to stay in perfect condition, dont surf the net on it
internet is lethal for windoh's

so if u dont care about a windoh's losing its power, stick by it
if u want ur pc to stay in perfect shape: dualboot a linux.. (if u have only 1 box)
play games on ur windoh's, do everything else on linux

im doing that for years now, before that i had to reinstall my xp at least every half year,
cause it was just losing power, going slower, ... all thanks to the wonderfull internet
i can let my linux box run for weeks without shutting it down, using it daily.. and it laughs with that uptime..

so go ahead, try my theory. let ur windoh's run for 6 weeks without reboot, and tell me.. will it be just as fast as after the first boot? i doubt it even reaches 6 weeks without a fatal crash...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuffMaN* 
i do like to correct that.. vista is like teh suck.. saying vista is good is like saying tokio hotel is not gay.. vista does like anything u *dont* want it to do..
like crashing for no damn reason.. its far too heavy for what it is, and waaaaaay to expensive for what it does.. and i personally hate fixing a vista computer.

I used it for over a year, on my crappy sig rig, and I never had an issue that was because of Vista (default drivers for a network adapter didn't work, but I worked around that).


----------



## PuffMaN

and exactly what do u do with ur vista?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuffMaN* 
and exactly what do u do with ur vista?

Daily use. Gaming, websurfing, Folding. What else?


----------



## PuffMaN

making it suffer









but hey, im talking pre-sp1 for vista.. i hated it before the sp came out, never worked on it again.. sticked to xp for a long time.. im running 7 now, much better..

however, last week it was spewing out random bluescreens.. and now they stopped..
and i didnt change anything.. weird huh
but vista? na-ah, no more..


----------



## Aqualoon

Vista SP2 is awesomesauce. I have been using it non-stop since last fall and haven't even had a hiccup.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Vista SP2 is awesomesauce. I have been using it non-stop since last fall and haven't even had a hiccup.


It is pretty awesome, actually. I was dual-booting Win7 RC and a copy of Vista I "acquired". However, when I bought Win7 I had the option of either Win7 for $30 or Vista for $100...easy choice


----------



## mortimersnerd

Looks like today is going well.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Looks like today is going well.









I'm _very_ proud of what the team has accomplished thusfar


----------



## jarble

no eue's on my end so full points


----------



## godofdeath

was this started when it was 7 million?

woot 1000th posts


----------



## zodac

Aww... why'd I have to be offline when the Guide section came in?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
was this started when it was 7 million?

woot 1000th posts

5.4mil when the thread was first started.


----------



## godofdeath

omg its red nooooooooooo


----------



## zodac

Check again in 32 minutes; we'll be ahead by the next update.


----------



## Aqualoon

Put the 280 back on GPU2 so I should see a 3k+ PPD increase from that client.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Put the 280 back on GPU2 so I should see a 3k+ PPD increase from that client.


i thought it easily gets more than that?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i thought it easily gets more than that?



Getting 6k under GPU3, 3k+ increase in switching it back to GPU2 should bring it into the 10k PPD range.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Getting 6k under GPU3, 3k+ increase in switching it back to GPU2 should bring it into the 10k PPD range.


ahaha sorry i misread it


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

hopefully the june foldathon gets some of the new fermi folders going so we can make a good push at this 6.8 million


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


hopefully the june foldathon gets some of the new fermi folders going so we can make a good push at this 6.8 million


Yep, it would be awesome if we overtake them by the end of the foldathon


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yep, it would be awesome if we overtake them by the end of the foldathon











i think that with the new gpu client, its possible. the only potential drawback I see is a lack of participation due to the heat....


----------



## jarble

bump why is not on the first page shame on you guys


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


bump why is not on the first page shame on you guys










ahaha lol


----------



## PinkPenguin

We are catching them up, congrats to all, hopefully we can keep it up and with GPU3 out it should make it interesting.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


We are catching them up, congrats to all, hopefully we can keep it up and with GPU3 out it should make it interesting.


that it should


----------



## Ryahn

It would be nice if I can get my friend to setup his dedicated server to fold.


----------



## zodac

Updated; 5.8mil behind.


----------



## kcuestag

Niceeeeee!

I am Folding as much as I can while sleeping (And also while not at home or not using PC!).

I hope we catch them soon!


----------



## zodac

So... we're almost back where we started (5.4mil)... 6 months later...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So... we're almost back where we started (5.4mil)... 6 months later...

Keep silent, comradesir...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Keep silent, comradesir...

I wonder which side you're on sometimes...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I wonder which side you're on sometimes...

I swear!

I not on side of Mother Russia!


----------



## godofdeath

lets make an ultra push before the real heat comes in


----------



## ali7up

just about done overclocking my i7 to 4ghz. Should be up and folding tomorrow morning


----------



## zodac

Yeah, the Foldathon should tip us over.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, the Foldathon should tip us over.









rather, tip them over, as we walk over them


----------



## mmx+

Let's do this!
25k PPD HERE I COME! (in 2 weeks







)


----------



## [CyGnus]

The gap is beginning to close up pretty fast







good job you guys!


----------



## Andy.Yung

Either we are making quick work, or they are dropping off!

At any rate, go us!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andy.Yung*


Either we are making quick work, or they are dropping off!

At any rate, go us!


 They are not dropping off, we're merely getting more awesome









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=47191 <--TSC
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726 <--OCN


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


They are not dropping off, we're merely getting more awesome









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=47191 <--TSC
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726 <--OCN


Yet our trend line is still down while theirs is up


----------



## [CyGnus]

yup we rock!!!!!


----------



## Ryahn

As long as the pace stays or increases, we will have no problem closing the gap. Even if the trend line doesnt show, who cares, were making up progress.


----------



## zodac

750k gain yesterday; our biggest since the CC ended.

Well done guys.


----------



## FiX

I just fired up SMP again








Winter is coming here in NZ, finally stock is acceptable for folding


----------



## markt

Cool we're catching them...it's been a while.


----------



## [CyGnus]

gpuv3 is responsible for that markt since many of us have Fermis before the CC


----------



## cyanmcleod

wont be long now


----------



## Hy3RiD

I am gonna start folding on my CPU, how much PPD can i expect? Also is it work folding on my GPU? Both at stock, until they go under water


----------



## mike44njdevils

The 940 will probably be in the 4-6k range @ stock. Not sure about the 5870, maybe 2k???


----------



## [CyGnus]

5870 does more close to 5k


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


5870 does more close to 5k


 but at a heavy cost to CPU


----------



## Sparhawk

Just do the CPU. I get about 7000ppd with my OC.


----------



## PinkPenguin

We are really closing the gap now, I started watching this when we were approx 9mil behind.


----------



## zodac

Today's not been too great though.


----------



## Hy3RiD

DW I'm here


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Today's not been too great though.










Checks 1st page, oh well its the lul before the OCN storm hits em lol.


----------



## zodac

The 'lull' you mean?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The 'lull' you mean?










Naw, the Lulz.

We're just toying with the Russians


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The 'lull' you mean?










Didnt I put that, stuiped wireless kybd.... really


----------



## zodac

20 pages!


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


20 pages!










??


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


??


100 posts per page. 20 pages. >2000 posts.


----------



## MrBalll

Amazing what we can do over a weekend. Leave at 7.3 and come back at 5.6. So close.


----------



## zodac

Even more impressive when you look at how many Folders we've lost.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Even more impressive when you look at how many Folders we've lost.


But how many new ones have we gained?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


But how many new ones have we gained?


Overall, we've lost almost 100 Folders in the last 2/3 weeks...


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Overall, we've lost almost 100 Folders in the last 2/3 weeks...


Yea, something must be up. I stopped folding for a few days (or slowed substantially)... and still went UP in team rank.


----------



## zodac

Just the heat, and slow down after the CC. It'll pick up eventually.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Overall, we've lost almost 100 Folders in the last 2/3 weeks...

How is that figured? Usernames going inactive?


----------



## zodac

Pretty much. I'm just following EOC's graph though:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Pretty much. I'm just following EOC's graph though:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726









K. I dunno.


----------



## mmx+

You aren't loosing me any time soon! Let's regain our 7th place spot!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You aren't loosing me any time soon! Let's regain our 7th place spot!


did we ever have it?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


did we ever have it?


We had 6th for a few weeks.


----------



## Aqualoon

Heck, at the rate we're going it won't be a far push to #6 once we get #7.


----------



## cyanmcleod

true, we need to just keep on going like we are. we are 3rd in PPD so its just a steady climb up the ranks.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Heck, at the rate we're going it won't be a far push to #6 once we get #7.

itll take a while, 120 million point difference. definitely wont happen in the summer with all of this heat. probably nov or dec


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Heck, at the rate we're going it won't be a far push to #6 once we get #7.

The way I see it is once we get 6th, 5th will be easy, and then once we get 4th 3rd will be easy. Waiting a couple months is so hard, especially since I know there's nothing I can do that will decrease it much (even the 10k PPD additional I'm going to producing won't make much impact







)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
The way I see it is once we get 6th, 5th will be easy, and then once we get 4th 3rd will be easy. Waiting a couple months is so hard, especially since I know there's nothing I can do that will decrease it much (even the 10k PPD additional I'm going to producing won't make much impact







)

agreed. 6th and 5th are really close together. same with 4th and 3rd


----------



## zodac

Yeah, we're doing well enough to get into 3rd... 5th is a good possibility in the next few months, though 3rd will probably require a bit more patience.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, we're doing well enough to get into 3rd... 5th is a good possibility in the next few months, though 3rd will probably require a bit more patience.










Go go go! We are catching the Russians!

I am folding on sig rig only atm, but on daytime I try to also fold on my laptop and my PS3









all for the cause! And to catch those Russians hehe!


----------



## ExperimentX

I'm putting down about 36k ppd at the moment, ALMOST THERE!!!


----------



## Andy.Yung

We didn't make too much ground with the recent update


----------



## MrBalll

No, we didn't.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andy.Yung*


We didn't make too much ground with the recent update










eeesh fold harder


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andy.Yung*


We didn't make too much ground with the recent update











Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


No, we didn't.


















Give me a chance. If I'm not online, don't trust the graph. It's up to date now.

*EDIT: *By the way, we're now *BETTER OFF *than when this thread first started! We were 5.47 behind in Jan, now it's 5.43.


----------



## triallen

Well, I guess you guys leave me no choice but to buy a second GTX 470


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triallen*


Well, I guess you guys leave me no choice but to buy a second GTX 470


Well that is the logical choice after all.


----------



## zodac

No, logically you should really buy a 480.


----------



## cyanmcleod

or 2..............


----------



## n1helix

Anything to get more points


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


Anything to get more points










That's the spirit!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


*Everything* to get more points


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

can you guys help me get my gx2 folding?? i followed the guide for multiple gpus to the t, but i keep getting download errors. i turned off sli and physx so i dont understand why it wont fold

oh and when i go to look at the log it says there isnt one

EDIT: NVM i forgot to edit the start in location, were all good and folding now

GX2 @ 1674 = 10.5k
SMP [email protected] = 6k

oh baby. adding the second gpu lost 1k ppd in smp2 but added 5.5k in gpu2


----------



## zodac

Down to 5.35mil guys; almost a 300k gain today.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Down to 5.35mil guys; almost a 300k gain today.









GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO
At this rate it won't be long!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n1helix* 
Anything to get more points









Amen, I'm looking (now...) to add a 250 and a 1055







That SHOULD push the rig into the 20k PPD range (and stop the parade of new guys jogging past me







)


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO
At this rate it won't be long!





















































I love that emote so much


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*









I love that emote so much










Which one?


----------



## zodac

Context woman.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Context woman.


bingo









and for good measure


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Context woman.


 *slappe* How dare ya tawlk lak that tho a woman!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Context woman.


You lay off my lady so much you strumpet!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


*slappe* How dare ya tawlk lak that tho a woman!


I'm a girl too; this is perfectly moral.

As for you slapping a woman...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


You lay off my lady so much you strumpet!










I told you to *LEAVE*! And take your stuff with you!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


*slappe* How dare ya tawlk lak that tho a woman!


?

was that on purpose or just typo's?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm a girl too; this is perfectly moral.

As for you slapping a woman...









I told you to *LEAVE*! And take your stuff with you!


 Riiight...

Pics or shens.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


?

was that on purpose or just typo's?


 Blame Lousiana for that silly accent my entire family seems to have


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I told you to *LEAVE*! And take your stuff with you!










Deep down inside you know you still love me!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*









Deep down inside you know you still love me!










Zodacs sees all


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Riiight...

Pics or shens.

Blame Lousiana for that silly accent my entire family seems to have










ahh us Tennesseans that ther funny talk









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*









Deep down inside you know you still love me!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Riiight...

Pics or shens.


That bet still going on?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*









Deep down inside you know you still love me!










Sometimes you have to hurt the people you love... now get out!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Zodacs sees all


















YouTube- Blackout Crew - Put A Donk On It - Out Now


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That bet still going on?


Some of us already know the truth, comrade Zodac.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sometimes you have to hurt the people you love... now get out!


 *fies-tay* Ohhh..... Gotta watch out!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


YouTube- Blackout Crew - Put A Donk On It - Out Now


You know it's true... generalÃ©.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Some of us already know the truth, comrade Zodac.


Or you _think_ you do. I've been playing the long con with all you established Folders.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


YouTube- Blackout Crew - Put A Donk On It - Out Now



that's not half bad. the edited song that able posted is overplayed here









edit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You know it's true... generalÃ©.

Or you _think_ you do. I've been playing the long con with all you established Folders.










nope


----------



## repo_man

Poseidon look at me, I'm on a boat.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


nope


Ok.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Poseidon look at me, I'm on a boat.


Could you please stay on topic while we try and have an off topic conversation?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Or you _think_ you do. I've been playing the long con with all you established Folders.










 Sure... whatever you claim. You know I will support you, no matter where you choose to go. It must be harder on your parents than it is on you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


that's not half bad. the edited song that able posted is overplayed here










 Radio sucks, now?









At least I still have a few decent channels, where the Texas (Texars!) Black Eyed Peas - the Country Group, not the drunken wannabe wannabe rap group, still can be heard


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Sure... whatever you claim. You know I will support you, no matter where you choose to go. It must be harder on your parents than it is on you










But if I choose what I've always been, then it's no hardship on them.

What you percieve to be 'my gender' has been determined by the posts *I* make. And when did I ever say I was a guy? Only once it was decided I would 'pretend' to be a girl.









I just used the fact that everyone assumes a poster here is a guy until told otherwise.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Sure... whatever you claim. You know I will support you, no matter where you choose to go. It must be harder on your parents than it is on you









Radio sucks, now?









At least I still have a few decent channels, where the Texas (Texars!) Black Eyed Peas - the Country Group, not the drunken wannabe wannabe rap group, still can be heard










its kinda sad 10,000 songs without commercials and they are the same 7 songs over and over


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But if I choose what I've always been, then it's no hardship on them.

What you percieve to be 'my gender' has been determined by the posts *I* make. And when did I ever say I was a guy? Only once it was decided I would 'pretend' to be a girl.









I just used the fact that everyone assumes a poster here is a girl until told otherwise.


 Uh huh...

Anyhow, the Japanese Prime Minister has decided to resign, because he couldn't get US to leavve


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I just used the fact that everyone assumes a poster here is a girl until told otherwise.


...

You have that backwards bub


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


its kinda sad 10,000 songs without commercials and they are the same 7 songs over and over










What else can we do? Life's just that









Ach, at least we still have (partially) youtube


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Uh huh...

Anyhow, the Japanese Prime Minister has decided to resign, because he couldn't get US to leavve










is that even related to our off-topic discussion?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


...

You have that backwards bub


was about to say

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


What else can we do? Life's just that









Ach, at least we still have (partially) youtube










true


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


...

You have that backwards bub


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


is that even related to our off-topic discussion?


We git what we want, and we keep it









Take that however you like


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


We git what we want, and we keep it









Take that however you like


----------



## zodac

Hey, my typo does not give you an excuse to ignore the content of my post.

You know I made sense.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, my typo does not give you an excuse to ignore the content of my post.

You know I made sense.


What?

Does this speak in English?

Nah, I think its Gaelic translator is borked


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, my typo does not give you an excuse to ignore the content of my post.

You know I made sense.


debatable but I need sleep







night all


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


What?

Does this speak in English?

Nah, I think its Gaelic translator is borked










I speak The Queen's English, I'll have you know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


debatable but I need sleep







night all


Weakling... almost 5 here... and I'm still fighting!

But see you tomorrow.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
debatable but I need sleep







night all

G'night









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I speak The Queen's English, I'll have you know.

Still loyal to your Monarch, eh?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
G'night









Still loyal to your Monarch, eh?









At least we have one...


----------



## B7ADE

Just got a 470 this afternoon after returning my 5850. Puts out a cool 14.4K so I'm going to donate it to this cause! and I can do almost 20K after I engage my Q66, so woot for OCN!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
At least we have one...

We don't need one


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
At least we have one...

We overthrew ours, now it's your problem









Or rather,....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
Just got a 470 this afternoon after returning my 5850. Puts out a cool 14.4K so I'm going to donate it to this cause! and I can do almost 20K after I engage my Q66, so woot for OCN!

Is this the appropriate thread for this, I wonder?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
We don't need one
















Sour grapes...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Is this the appropriate thread for this, I wonder?










It is, all the smart people are here...

and that FE "thing"


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
and that FE "thing"









?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
?









Sure, claim innocence, whatever bits are left









Lovingly


----------



## zodac

Wut?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Wut?

That's the point







... or is it...?


----------



## zodac

If it's an irrelevance battle you want, it's an irrelevance battle you'll get!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If it's an irrelevance battle you want, it's an irrelevance battle you'll get!









Sure, Zodac. Whatever you believe/say.


----------



## zodac

Greek waffles taste awesome!


----------



## Aqualoon

I like feta and I like waffles...what's not to love!


----------



## zodac

Mmmm... barbequed waffles...


----------



## maximus7651000

still using the pink I see zodac. lol


----------



## zodac

And why not?


----------



## maximus7651000

whatever it takes.


----------



## zodac

And more.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And more.









WoW, still awake?









I wish I had an 980x or somthing to make ubber Folding, but on my sig rig I get like 7-9k pdd a day (I think? Or each WU? Im not sure lol xDD).

Anyways, lets catch them!!! Just started up the PS3, folding on it now too.


----------



## hardly

hopefully soon I'll be putting out about 10K more PPD once I get my new cards going.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hardly* 
hopefully soon I'll be putting out about 10K more PPD once I get my new cards going.

Nice nice









Does anyone know what gives you more PPD (A 965 BE C3 @ 3.8ghz or a HD5970 @ stock 735/1010) ???

I am wondering if I should do folding on GPU instead.


----------



## hardly

Pretty sure your CPU will outdo the 5970. Not 100% sure though, I could be entirely wrong. Why dont you just fold on both?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm doing my best! Pulling about 30K!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hardly*


Pretty sure your CPU will outdo the 5970. Not 100% sure though, I could be entirely wrong. Why dont you just fold on both?


I heard Folding on both would be some kind of "incompatibility" and would get my PPD down?

At least that's what I heard.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

The ATI card won't put as much of a strain on your CPU folding if you set the environmental variables. This post should help you in the right direction.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


The ATI card won't put as much of a strain on your CPU folding if you set the environmental variables. This post should help you in the right direction.


Aight, thanks.

I'll take a look at that once I am at home


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

oh no! Ive got a 6041 for the next 30 hours....


----------



## nomolos

I'm doing my part...










Now if I could just figure out why my -bigadv work units always fail I can up the PPD, until then I'll just have to be satisfied with the standard windows smp client.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
I'm doing my part...










Now if I could just figure out why my -bigadv work units always fail I can up the PPD, until then I'll just have to be satisfied with the standard windows smp client.

WOW!

That is hell a lot of Folding PPD there







Keep up the good work!


----------



## mmx+

That's incredible PPD there, me = jealous


----------



## nomolos

thanks, it should be more tho. i can't seem to figure out the -bigadv smp folding. maybe someone else has some ideas...check my post here and lemme know what u think. i posted error logs.


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


It is, all the smart people are here...

and that FE "thing"










Hey hey, don't be dissing my new toy!


----------



## Ryahn

I finally reached 100k+ pts and I am just rolling out 1200 to 1600+ WUs like no tomorrow.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Less than 5 million behind!


----------



## cyanmcleod

WOOT, keep it up everyone. this is no time to stop!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


oh no! Ive got a 6041 for the next 30 hours....


Lucky duck...what's your OC on that 965? My B50 popped one out in 22 hours...you should be doing better than 30 hours with just a tiny OC (I'm @ 3.712...)


----------



## mike44njdevils

In other news...since I hit the wall and won't be able to upgrade before the foldathon (or, if things stay really bad before next CC







), I think I'm going to shut down for the weekend, and TIM the GPU, NB, and CPU.  Maybe that'll help me squeak out a few more PPD


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Lucky duck...what's your OC on that 965? My B50 popped one out in 22 hours...you should be doing better than 30 hours with just a tiny OC (I'm @ 3.712...)


No OC, Ive got the 965, a G80 8800 GTS and the GX2 all on air in a antec 900. It is quite simply too hot here to run any of it overclocked


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


No OC, Ive got the 965, a G80 8800 GTS and the GX2 all on air in a antec 900. It is quite simply too hot here to run any of it overclocked



Ah...Well, just be patient and







all over the 8k+ points you get for the 6041


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Ah...Well, just be patient and







all over the 8k+ points you get for the 6041










I actually want a P6040/6041, I know that the PPD is bad but it would be awesome to get an update with close to 10k points


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I actually want a P6040/6041, I know that the PPD is bad but it would be awesome to get an update with close to 10k points









Thats the only reason I'm even close to happy with it. the PPD is so bad though. I should get right around 8k for it though so its all good

@MMX is there a tutorial to do your realtime stats like in your sig? I use teamviewer to look now and its just too resource heavy


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Thats the only reason I'm even close to happy with it. the PPD is so bad though. I should get right around 8k for it though so its all good

What sort of PPD does it get? You should be able to get 6.5-7k PPD with any other SMP WUs (assuming your stock-clocked X4 965 is just as fast as my 3.4ghz X4 955).


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
What sort of PPD does it get?

It's actually pretty ugly, it drops into the 5.5-6.3 range IIRC. But, yeah, you drop the smackdown with the update







It's really nice for me when I'm getting those 353 pointers in GPU2/3 I can do 2-3 per update with them, so I keep chugging


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
What sort of PPD does it get? You should be able to get 6.5-7k PPD with any other SMP WUs (assuming your stock-clocked X4 965 is just as fast as my 3.4ghz X4 955).

your exactly right on the usual PPD. but its cruisin at a nice 5.5K right now

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
It's actually pretty ugly, it drops into the 5.5-6.3 range IIRC. But, yeah, you drop the smackdown with the update







It's really nice for me when I'm getting those 353 pointers in GPU2/3 I can do 2-3 per update with them, so I keep chugging









Its 5.5 for me but i put out 4-5 gpu2 WU's per update with the GX2, its nice. Im gonna start folding on the g80 for the foldathon though so itll be wonderful


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
MMX is there a tutorial to do your realtime stats like in your sig? I use teamviewer to look now and its just too resource heavy

Here you go. I pretty much wrote that guide, so I think it should work properly









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
your exactly right on the usual PPD. but its cruisin at a nice 5.5K right now

5.5k still isn't bad, while I'm glad I usually get more than that, it would just be cool to have a 10k point update. I've gotten a 5k update when the X4 955 and P8600 turned in SMP2 WUs at the same time and I had a couple GPU2 WUs, but that's it


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Here you go. I pretty much wrote that guide, so I think it should work properly









5.5k still isn't bad, while I'm glad I usually get more than that, it would just be cool to have a 10k point update. I've gotten a 5k update when the X4 955 and P8600 turned in SMP2 WUs at the same time and I had a couple GPU2 WUs, but that's it

Thanks, my best update was this morning at 6 am with a half decent 3854 points


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Thanks, my best update was this morning at 6 am with a half decent 3854 points

That's not bad at all, I can usually get 2 3k+ updates and 1 2k+ update each day. With the i7 I'm hoping to get a ~4k point SMP2 WU every other update







(which would be about 16k PPD--not unreasonable)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That's not bad at all, I can usually get 2 3k+ updates and 1 2k+ update each day. With the i7 I'm hoping to get a ~4k point SMP2 WU every other update







(which would be about 16k PPD--not unreasonable)

Im just gonna wait until bulldozer, so i dont have to do a complete overhaul. If bulldozer werent in the works id be all over a 1090T or a xeon/i7 rig


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Im just gonna wait until bulldozer, so i dont have to do a complete overhaul. If bulldozer werent in the works id be all over a 1090T or a xeon/i7 rig

I got tired of waiting








Any luck with that guide yet?


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I actually want a P6040/6041, I know that the PPD is bad but it would be awesome to get an update with close to 10k points









I don't mind them. What i want to know is why they keep getting sent to my old Q6600 rig, but yet I have not seen one on my i7 rig.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vibe21* 
What i want to know is why they keep getting sent to my old Q6600 rig, but yet I have not seen one on my i7 rig.









Aren't you running with the -bigadv flag? (if you're using the SMP client on windows, then disregard my faux pas)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I got tired of waiting








Any luck with that guide yet?

Im gonna wait til I'm off work to do that. I can get away with forum posts but making a website to display my folding would be too much


----------



## Vibe21

Only running the SMP on the i7 currently... It just seems like such a waste.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vibe21* 
Only running the SMP on the i7 currently... It just seems like such a waste.

thats because it is


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vibe21* 
Only running the SMP on the i7 currently... It just seems like such a waste.

Patience young Padawan...zodac will channel the folding Gods (read Stanford [email protected]) and get -bigadv onto the Windows SMP client before the foldathon









WOOT 500th post!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
Patience young Padawan...zodac will channel the folding Gods (read Stanford [email protected]) and get -bigadv onto the Windows SMP client before the foldathon









WOOT 500th post!!!!!!!!!!!









Why do you think I'm not posting so much lately?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why do you think I'm not posting so much lately?

cuz general repo left you for aqua


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vibe21* 
Only running the SMP on the i7 currently... It just seems like such a waste.

That's not a waste at all, 18-20k is nothing to laugh at


----------



## Vibe21

Pink Power to the rescue!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's not a waste at all, 18-20k is nothing to laugh at










I'm meant that get stuck on the old rig and take forever is a waste. I'm sure my i7 could blow though them in half the time or less.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's not a waste at all, 18-20k is nothing to laugh at










but he could be getting so much more, and we could be taking russia that much faster


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


cuz general repo left you for aqua


You're new here, so I'll make things clear; it takes a lot more time to be able to say things like that to me.

And to all else listening, you'll find Mort isn't going to be very available for the next week or so. that makes me the de facto Editor in charge of Folding.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You're new here, so I'll make things clear; it takes a lot more time to be able to say things like that to me.

And to all else listening, you'll find Mort isn't going to be very available for the next week or so. that makes me the de facto Editor in charge of Folding.











your right, but i read very fast.... and i apologize for any offense given.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You're new here, so I'll make things clear; it takes a lot more time to be able to say things like that to me.

And to all else listening, you'll find Mort isn't going to be very available for the next week or so. that makes me the de facto Editor in charge of Folding.











**is looking for a place to hide on ocn..**


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


but he could be getting so much more, and we could be taking russia that much faster


If it was dedicated to folding 24/7 I would do -bigadv, but I need this PC for work also. So SMP it is.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vibe21*


If it was dedicated to folding 24/7 I would do -bigadv, but I need this PC for work also. So SMP it is.


ah i see, fold on


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vibe21*


If it was dedicated to folding 24/7 I would do -bigadv, but I need this PC for work also. So SMP it is.


That's my logic, I don't want to run something experimental like bigadv on my daily-use computer when a more stable client gets nearly the same PPD (and maybe the same once you factor in downtime)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's my logic, I don't want to run something experimental like bigadv on my daily-use computer when a more stable client gets nearly the same PPD (and maybe the same once you factor in downtime)


true true


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's my logic, I don't want to run something experimental like bigadv on my daily-use computer when a more stable client gets nearly the same PPD (and maybe the same once you factor in downtime)


Also, once I read that bigadv will be coming to the Win SMP client soon, I was not all that motivated to mess with the VM package. Besides, I'm happy with the 25k - 29k I producing a day.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


**is looking for a place to hide on ocn..**


There aren't any.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vibe21*


Also, once I read that bigadv will be coming to the Win SMP client soon, I was not all that motivated to mess with the VM package. Besides, I'm happy with the 25k - 29k I producing a day.


















im jealous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


There aren't any.










Pretty sure shes right, especially with pink text


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*









im jealous


Have you tried the HFM guide yet?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Have you tried the HFM guide yet?


ill have it all set up in a few hours. team viewer is being a PITA

EDIT: I see you have multiple PC's using the same site. they dont interfere with eachother at all?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

all set up in HFM. should update my site in the next 5 minutes


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
ill have it all set up in a few hours. team viewer is being a PITA

EDIT: I see you have multiple PC's using the same site. they dont interfere with eachother at all?

Not at all. I have HFM running from the P8600 setup, so sometimes you'll see that updating and the other two offline, but I should be able to add dozens of clients/systems at least

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
all set up in HFM. should update my site in the next 5 minutes

Awesome, I'll be watching

So the guide worked out for you?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

the guide worked perfectly, its up now


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
the guide worked perfectly, its up now

Nice!
With the PPD HFM is estimating you may overtake me by the time I can get my i7 up


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

yeah but you'll leave me in the dust once you get the i7 up and running


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
yeah but you'll leave me in the dust once you get the i7 up and running

That may be, I hope to leave everyone in the dust. I won't make it to a top-20 folder by PPD, but I can probably get a reliable 25k/day, which is almost as good
















Maybe you should consider an i7 or a 2nd GX2. A second GX2 would probably put our PPD at almost exactly the same (~27k)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That may be, I hope to leave everyone in the dust. I won't make it to a top-20 folder by PPD, but I can probably get a reliable 25k/day, which is almost as good
















Maybe you should consider an i7 or a 2nd GX2. A second GX2 would probably put our PPD at almost exactly the same (~27k)

i have the old 8800 gts and im going to install that when my supplemental psu comes in. with that ill be around 20K or so. plus ive got my macbook folding so i will be a happy camper


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i have the old 8800 gts and im going to install that when my supplemental psu comes in. with that ill be around 20K or so. plus ive got my macbook folding so i will be a happy camper


Well that's cool, 20k PPD is nothing to be ashamed of! I take it this a GTS G80?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well that's cool, 20k PPD is nothing to be ashamed of! I take it this a GTS G80?


yes sir, 320 mb that i bought off ebay


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


yes sir, 320 mb that i bought off ebay


Cool, I had an 8800GTS 640mb that I traded for my GTX260, it did between 3500 and 4000 PPD


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Cool, I had an 8800GTS 640mb that I traded for my GTX260, it did between 3500 and 4000 PPD










i was getting 4k to 4.5k with a shader bump


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i was getting 4k to 4.5k with a shader bump


Well that's awesome, even with the shaders on mine OCed it peaked at 4.2k PPD


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
There aren't any.









Sure there is... don't post









The heat has massively slowed down my folding, but I just started to get them back up and running and keeping an eye on room temps. Hoping to be able to get the Phenom II 965 and 555 running full bore and 1090T part time.

Gah, can't wait for winter


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Sure there is... don't post









Ha, no.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I've just add 2 9800GT's and a 1090t @ 4 ghz... I've given it all she's got!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
I've just add 2 9800GT's and a 1090t @ 4 ghz... I've given it all she's got!

Awesome!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
I've just add 2 9800GT's and a 1090t @ 4 ghz... I've given it all she's got!

great stuff


----------



## zodac

Almost 500k gain today. We're awesome!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Almost 500k gain today. We're awesome!










That's amazing! At this rate, it won't take long!


----------



## CudaBoy71

Sure hope we do it soon.. Im gonna have to shut a few rigs down..


----------



## thenailedone

Wow... getting pretty close now... guess it's time for someone to go over to the TSC forum and "inform" them of their imminent demise at the hands of OCN


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Wow... getting pretty close now... guess it's time for someone to go over to the TSC forum and "inform" them of their imminent demise at the hands of OCN










Not going in defenseless again... Anyone know Russian?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Almost 500k gain today. We're awesome!









i knew this 8600GT would come up handy somehow


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
i knew this 8600GT would come up handy somehow









That is what I like about my 2nd pc..took out my 754 socket amd and HD3850 put on craigslist sold it for 60.00 bought motherboard put in my amd x4 925 and 2 gig of leftover ram someone gave me and bam !!!24/7 folder along with my x6 in my sig rig spend little money and gets you folding rig


----------



## B7ADE

Woah this 470 is hot! 95C on core (max voltage:1.087) but getting 14.6K PPD so who really cares how hot it is









Also, I have a votmodded 8800GT that does 7K but no place to put it!


----------



## kcuestag

Omg your 8800GT does more PPD than my 965 @ 3.8ghz? lame?









Do you think my HD5970 will do more than my cpu?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

So in a drunken stuppor last night, I turned off my SMP client. Now, I have an extra 12 hours to wait on my 6041. Great....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Omg your 8800GT does more PPD than my 965 @ 3.8ghz? lame?









Do you think my HD5970 will do more than my cpu?

Yes, You should get somewhare between 8-12k with the 5970, going off of the figures for the 5850 and 5870 on the PPD database I was getting 7k PPD with my 965 at stock speeds so IDK why yours isn't at 3.8 though


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Ugh that's painful. I had one on my 940 (which is at stock) and it took over a day and a half to finish. Those 6041 projects are pains.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
So in a drunken stuppor last night, I turned off my SMP client. Now, I have an extra 12 hours to wait on my 6041. Great....

Yes

Is it easy to set-up HD5970 for folding on my [email protected] username? I never tried folding on gpu, just cpu.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's easy to setup. You just have to add the "-forcegpu ati_r700" flag to it or you'll get a video card not supported error. Look in the guide section on setting up GPU folding.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
It's easy to setup. You just have to add the "-forcegpu ati_r700" flag to it or you'll get a video card not supported error. Look in the guide section on setting up GPU folding.

I got few questions:

1. What guide do you recommend me to follow?

2. Can I still fold on it for the 37726 team? (OCN team, I think the number is correct not sure







) or do I have to enter another team?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Use this guide to get it set up. You can still fold for OCN because when you first start it up it'll ask you all the same questions the SMP client does.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Use this guide to get it set up. You can still fold for OCN because when you first start it up it'll ask you all the same questions the SMP client does.

Aight, gonna check it out right now (Althou I think I will still fold on CPU while sleeping, I don't think i'll support my HD5970's fan all night long LOL).

I'll PM you if I have any trouble hehe, if you don't mind of course.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Also here's another post about setting environmental variables that'll lower the CPU usage from the GPU to help increase PPD for both clients. It's basically a must have if you fold with ATI cards.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Also here's another post about setting environmental variables that'll lower the CPU usage from the GPU to help increase PPD for both clients. It's basically a must have if you fold with ATI cards.

Aight, just say it on the guide, thanks for the information.

It seems pretty hard, I never touched any registry thing.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's actually pretty easy to set. Just follow the guide and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Damn double post.

Do I do that after I have set up the GPUVarsReg and all the stuff?

Right now I downloaded that .reg file and added it succesfully to my registry.

But I don't get this:

Code:



Code:


Warning:

Do not use the client viewer. It severly impacts the performance of your computer, in both folding and other applications. It may also cause your client to crash and lose its WU.

What is the client viewer? How do I "evade" it?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I think that's referring to the viewer where you can actually see the protein folding. I think Zodac is basically saying don't open the client in the system tray which will definitely impact PPD. I use a console client so I don't have the viewer.


----------



## kcuestag

I have set everything, and it says:

GPU - [email protected]: Attempting to get work packet

It's been like that for a few minutes, is it normal? I don't think my GPU is being used, both cores have 2D clocks right now.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Did you set up two clients? With the 5970 you'll need two and you'll also need to add in a -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 flag along with the force gpu flag so you can fold on both. I don't know if that's what's causing the issue but it could be a problem with the WU server.


----------



## Magus2727

yea it is.. just keep it minimized, otherwise the GPU will take up a large portion of the load of the GPU to do rendering... there is a link that Zodac gives out that is also on the Stanford site that shows a better/faster folding of a protein.

Wonder if you have a video card that is not folding if it would impact folding at all?? have a old PCIe 1 or 1.1 which would be VERY low PPD but would still be able to render the graphics of the viewer.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Did you set up two clients? With the 5970 you'll need two and you'll also need to add in a -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 flag along with the force gpu flag so you can fold on both. I don't know if that's what's causing the issue but it could be a problem with the WU server.

I think I am lost, how am I supposed to set up 2 clients? :/


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Just set up a second client like you did the first. With the first client you set up, in the shortcut after the forcegpu flag just add -gpu 0 which will tell the client to use the first GPU. Do the exact same to the second client but add in -gpu 1 (and also make sure it's Machine ID 3 when you set it up) to the shortcut and it'll fold on the second.

This guide may help clear up some of the confusion.


----------



## Magus2727

install it twice with a different folder when installing. for every GPU (core) you need to have an individual client. the GPU client cant fold using two different cores, it has not been programed that way.

so if you are doing the short cuts and adding the flags how the SMP client is shown in the tutorial then you need to add the flags that Avgwhiteguy gave... the -gpu 0 and -gpu 1


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I think I am lost, how am I supposed to set up 2 clients? :/


Follow this Guide


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Just set up a second client like you did the first. With the first client you set up, in the shortcut after the forcegpu flag just add -gpu 0 which will tell the client to use the first GPU. Do the exact same to the second client but add in -gpu 1 (and also make sure it's Machine ID 3 when you set it up) to the shortcut and it'll fold on the second.


Do you have any msn/skype I can talk to you with?

By the way, I opened up the display just curious and saw this:










I added that flag on the shortcut so it looks like this:

"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected]\\[email protected]\\[email protected]" -forcegpu ati_r700 -gpu 0

did I do anything wrong for Core 1 ? (Or 0 well).


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm at work right now so I don't have anything I can use to talk to you. The shortcut looks good and on the second client you'd just add the -gpu 1 flag to it. I'm not sure why it's not pulling a WU though.

Also you just need to point to that folder you set up in HFM to see the work being done, that way you don't have to open up the viewer.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I'm at work right now so I don't have anything I can use to talk to you. The shortcut looks good and on the second client you'd just add the -gpu 1 flag to it. I'm not sure why it's not pulling a WU though.

Also you just need to point to that folder you set up in HFM to see the work being done, that way you don't have to open up the viewer.


Same...


----------



## kcuestag

I followed this link:

http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...multi-gpu.html

I did the shortcuts and added the flags.

I tried running the Shortcut 1 and I get this:

"At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver.
You may wish to consider running our standard cliente,
which you can download at folding.stanford.edu."

I don't think I did anything wrong, both shortcuts are looking like this:

Shortcut 1:
"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected]\\[email protected] 1\\[email protected]" -local -gpu 0

Shortcut 2:

"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected]\\[email protected] 2\\[email protected]" -local -gpu 1 -forcegpu ati_r700

Why do I get that error? /:


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

You got the error in shortcut one because you don't have the forcegpu flag on it. All HD5*** series cards get that without that flag.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


You got the error in shortcut one because you don't have the forcegpu flag on it. All HD5*** series cards get that without that flag.


Oh, according to that guide I understood I only needed it on shortcut 2, sorry


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

You'll need it for both cards. Once you get that rolling you should be good to go. No worries, the first time you set it up is the worst. After that it starts to become second nature.


----------



## kcuestag

I must have failed somewhere, I did that, shortcut 1 runs fine, I set the user, password and team and clicked ok.

Now ran shortcut 2:










I remember you saying something about changing 2nd core to ID 3 but im not sure how to do it, is it that why it is giving this error?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Delete the client.cfg file in the folder for the second client. Once you fire up that client again you'll need to go through all the steps. When it asks if you want to change advanced options tell it yes. As you go through the steps, towards the end there will be a question about Machine ID, it'll be defaulted to 2 and all you have to do is put 3 and it'll change it. Then you won't get the conflict with the first client.


----------



## kcuestag

Ok, so it's done:










But it still says: Attempting to get work packet.

And the GPU Activity still remains @ 0%.

Is it normal?


----------



## [CyGnus]

you have to add these flags to the shortcuts:
1st: -forcegpu ati_r700
2nd: -forcegpu ati_r700 -gpu 1


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


you ah to add these flags to the shortcuts:
1st: -forcegpu ati_r700
2nd: -forcegpu ati_r700 -gpu 1


I did already:

1st:

"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected]\\[email protected] 1\\[email protected]" -local -gpu 0 -forcegpu ati_r700

2nd:

"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected]\\[email protected] 2\\[email protected]" -local -gpu 1 -forcegpu ati_r700


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm not sure how it is with ATI cards these days. I haven't folded with them since before Christmas. I'm looking at the server status and well it's confusing the hell out of me.







But if I'm reading it right the servers that distribute ATI WU's aren't handing any out right now. Could be wrong though.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I'm not sure how it is with ATI cards these days. I haven't folded with them since before Christmas. I'm looking at the server status and well it's confusing the hell out of me.







But if I'm reading it right the servers that distribute ATI WU's aren't handing any out right now. Could be wrong though.


Hmm, let's leave that appart for now.

The "Environmentla Variables" thingies, what values should I put? and should I do it for my user or for my system?

I don't know what variable to write down and what value :/


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I did already:

1st:

"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected]\\[email protected] 1\\[email protected]" -local -gpu 0 -forcegpu ati_r700

2nd:

"C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected]\\[email protected] 2\\[email protected]" -local -gpu 1 -forcegpu ati_r700


Its the start in files in the shortcut.

You need to have them as:

"C:\\Users\\{your username}\\Roaming\\AppData\\[email protected] 1"
and 
"C:\\Users\\{your username}\\Roaming\\AppData\\[email protected] 2"

I had this problem when i setup my GX2, just go to the AppData folder and copy the one thats already there, make it 2 and rename the first. then go into folder 2 and delete client config, work folder, and queue.dat. lastly make these folders the start in folders withing the shortcuts

EDIT: note this is not the target, your target is already as it should be


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I think the registry file that you used has already set them for you. That's something you'd be better off asking Zodac about. That other link I posted earlier from Grunion has the values you want and where to put them if you want to double check though.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Its the start in files in the shortcut.

You need to have them as:

"C:\\Users\\{your username}\\Roaming\\AppData\\[email protected] 1"
and 
"C:\\Users\\{your username}\\Roaming\\AppData\\[email protected] 2"

I had this problem when i setup my GX2, just go to the AppData folder and copy the one thats already there, make it 2 and rename the first. then go into folder 2 and delete client config, work folder, and queue.dat. lastly make these folders the start in folders withing the shortcuts


Sorry, I don't get it (My english ain't too good).

Could you explain it a bit more detailed exactly what I have to do? I am pretty noob for this.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

No you're shortcuts are fine from what I can see. I just don't think the servers that hand out the ATI WU's are distributing right now. Although I honestly could be reading the server list wrong. It's not exactly intuitive.


----------



## kcuestag

I did the Environmental Variables and it is working now























Folding on CPU + HD5970

Only problem is my PSU is making a small electrical noise, I hope it can handle such stress... :/


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Fantastic, glad it's finally working right. Now just get those clients set up in HFM and see how you're PPD is.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Fantastic, glad it's finally working right. Now just get those clients set up in HFM and see how you're PPD is.


I have set up 1 HD5970 on HFM but it does not recognize it I think, it says Client Type "Unknown" and doesnt update anything :/

The Log Folder:

C:\\Users\\Kevin\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]\\

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Can you do another SS so I can see what's going on?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Can you do another SS so I can see what's going on?


Sure, here:










PS: My CPU is @ 0% because I just started it, now it's at 71%


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It almost looks like it's pointing at the wrong folder because there's not a drop down from the gpu folder to where the work folder should be. That's kind of odd. I could be looking at it wrong though, been up for about 19 hours.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


It almost looks like it's pointing at the wrong folder because there's not a drop down from the gpu folder to where the work folder should be. That's kind of odd. I could be looking at it wrong though, been up for about 19 hours.


What folder should each card be looking at ?


----------



## kcuestag

Nevermind, fixed!







I had to set each on it's own [email protected] installation folder.

Looking like this:










Is it looking good?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Under the [email protected] folder there should be another folder called Work. But you shouldn't have to point directly to that folder, it should only be the [email protected] folder you need to point at.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Sweet, glad that's all lined out now. More PPD for team 37726 made to order.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Sweet, glad that's all lined out now. More PPD for team 37726 made to order.


Yeah









I am getting almost double PDD now


----------



## kcuestag

Isn't my CPU's PPD too low?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yeah, somewhat. Folding with ATI cards will cause your CPU PPD to drop because they tend to max out a core. Best thing to do would be to download a program like PriFinity and use it to set the GPU clients to one core of your CPU. I'd say core 3 that way instead of being spread across all the cores their usage is isolated. That should help bring your CPU PPD back up some.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Isn't my CPU's PPD too low?











Yet another, GUIDE


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Yeah, somewhat. Folding with ATI cards will cause your CPU PPD to drop because they tend to max out a core. Best thing to do would be to download a program like PriFinity and use it to set the GPU clients to one core of your CPU. I'd say core 3 that way instead of being spread across all the cores their usage is isolated. That should help bring your CPU PPD back up some.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Yet another, GUIDE


LOL ok, gonna try that guide.


----------



## kcuestag

My total PPD starts at almost 17k then it drops to almost 9k after some time







I don't know what to do


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
My total PPD starts at almost 17k then it drops to almost 9k after some time







I don't know what to do

Thats the SMP adapting to your GPU folding. GPU folding with ati sucks. Im just doing SMP atm, 8.5kPPD.

and 1 5970 core should put out 4-5k (my 5850 does 4.5k)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1337LutZ* 
Thats the SMP adapting to your GPU folding. GPU folding with ati sucks. Im just doing SMP atm, 8.5kPPD.

and 1 5970 core should put out 4-5k (my 5850 does 4.5k)

HD5970's Core 1 is doing 3999
HD5970 Core 2 3500
CPU: 2603

Are they bad? :/ Meh why is it so bad to fold with ati


----------



## [CyGnus]

kcuestag your CPU alone does around 7k... and does not use half off the electricity that a 5970 does and gives almost the same PPD try to get a 8800gt and that is another 5.5k to add to the CPU PPD and let the 5970 rest


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
kcuestag your CPU alone does around 7k... and does not use half off the electricity that a 5970 does and gives almost the same PPD try to get a 8800gt and that is another 5.5k to add to the CPU PPD and let the 5970 rest

Yeah I think I'm just going to push the CPU to 4Ghz, having the HD5970 folding is a waste it seems


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Yeah I think I'm just going to push the CPU to 4Ghz, having the HD5970 folding is a waste it seems









Sorry I didn't speak up sooner, seems like you were getting things setup and that's always a good learning experience.

I have tried over a dozen times to get an ATI card to do any type of distributed computing (Folding and BOINC) along side a CPU client and every single time it will destroy whatever the CPU is trying to do. For example I had a 1055T that gets 13-14k PPD and when I tried to setup my 5850 Toxic it would drop the x6 down to 7k. Same thing happened when I tried to get my 5850 to run BOINC with very minimal CPU usage (BOINC would use 10% of one core) and my SMP would still dip to around 7k.

I know that this first version of GPU3 beta was for Fermi, but I was hoping that it would at least fix the issue between ATI GPU folding killing SMP folding, I could care less if the points were still low as long as I could fold the two clients along side each other. After attempting that I'm now convinced that there is some deeper underlining issue when it comes to GPU folding with ATI. Fixing the PPD for them may just take some time, but making them be able to fold along with SMP I believe is entirely another matter all together that I don't think will be fixed anytime soon - which is why I made the jump to the green team after being a long time ATI fangirl.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's a pain to get them to play nicely with each other. You have to set the environmental variables and also lock the GPU to one core of the CPU in order to keep it from running roughshod over your SMP clients. That's one of the main reasons I finally went all nvidia in the long run.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Same as me i also sold my 5870's to go SLI of GTX275 now i sold them as well and i am going to SLI of GTX470's Nvidia all the way not that ATi card's aren't good cause they are in games but in folding not really and i like to fold so easy choice to make


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Sorry I didn't speak up sooner, seems like you were getting things setup and that's always a good learning experience.

I have tried over a dozen times to get an ATI card to do any type of distributed computing (Folding and BOINC) along side a CPU client and every single time it will destroy whatever the CPU is trying to do. For example I had a 1055T that gets 13-14k PPD and when I tried to setup my 5850 Toxic it would drop the x6 down to 7k. Same thing happened when I tried to get my 5850 to run BOINC with very minimal CPU usage (BOINC would use 10% of one core) and my SMP would still dip to around 7k.

I know that this first version of GPU3 beta was for Fermi, but I was hoping that it would at least fix the issue between ATI GPU folding killing SMP folding, I could care less if the points were still low as long as I could fold the two clients along side each other. After attempting that I'm now convinced that there is some deeper underlining issue when it comes to GPU folding with ATI. Fixing the PPD for them may just take some time, but making them be able to fold along with SMP I believe is entirely another matter all together that I don't think will be fixed anytime soon - which is why I made the jump to the green team after being a long time ATI fangirl.


Oh well...

I guess Im sticking with CPU only for now...

I might consider getting a cheap 8800GTS if I find it somewhere for less than 50â‚¬, although I don't think I can really afford it right now lol..


----------



## Magus2727

the 5970 is not a waste by any means in gaming it kills any thing out right now... all ATi cards and Aqualoon has said suck the life out of the CPU for folding. its usually one or the other... I have been able to config both mine to run and get about 1K ppd over just the CPU but theoretically combined I should get more...

the green cards work amazing on folding because Nvidia has sunk lots of $$ into Stanford for there development... thats what ATi is a after thought.

I am thinking of getting a GTX480 for folding that way my ATi card can be used for gaming and support my desire for eyefinity... Wanting to get a 5870 card but might end up waiting till the HD6xxx gen come out next year (or at least the re-spin of the HD5870 comes out later this year).


----------



## kcuestag

I was thinking of changing the HD5970 for a GTX480 but I don't think anyone would trade that plus I don't have anyone to sell the HD5970 to >.< damn, not that I hate my HD5970 but I would love to have NVIDIA, never tried them, always been ati side.


----------



## Magus2727

I have always been ATi also... and with AMD owning ATi it makes more sense to me... usually two products sold by the same company work better then separate companies...(or at least can do fancy stuff easier)

I would love to get the 5970 but I want the HDMI output of the 5870's... I have it going to my TV for DVR and like the single cable with audio so I don't have to have a bunch of cables running across the floor (more then I already do). I have been looking at the Eyefinity 5870 to run computer monitors off of and a second to run my TV off of... It quite and investment/waste of money (the wife thinks its more a waste then an investment)

The GTx would go in the 3rd slot (the 8x PCIe) and fold...

But thats the dream....


----------



## kcuestag

Is your 965 overclocked?

I tried OC'ing mine to 4Ghz but even at vcore of 1.5v (FSB 206, NB 2600) it is still unstable... I give up OC'ing this cheap, I am stuck at 3.8Ghz (At 1.5v it gets 60ÂºC on LOAD, I don't like that







).


----------



## Magus2727

I have mine at 3.9 I believe... I could not get 4.0 to be stable...

with my H50 I am pulling only 51-53*C under full load (been up and folding for the last 72 hours) and its only gotten that warm because my temp inside has gone up a few Deg. I refuse to turn on the A/C until its over 80 inside the apt... and even then I might just turn on a fan or to...

I have the "Other" build code that takes quite a bit of voltage to get it over the 3.9 GHz and I have not found some one who has the same one as i that has over clocked it to feel safe taking the Vcore over 1.5.... tired 1.55 following a guide but was un-stable on Intel burn test, but my ram was under voltage and I fixed that so I think that may have been the problem.. my memory calls for a 1.65 V and the MB defaulted to a lower voltage.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Is your 965 overclocked?

I tried OC'ing mine to 4Ghz but even at vcore of 1.5v (FSB 206, NB 2600) it is still unstable... I give up OC'ing this cheap, I am stuck at 3.8Ghz (At 1.5v it gets 60ÂºC on LOAD, I don't like that







).


you could probably go to 3.9 at 1.5 with the multiplier at 19.5 and [email protected] but 4.0 is basically the limit of the c3 on air. and i knw you have the h50 but i dont qualify it as water cooling, more between full blown water cooling and air

when i oc my c2 in the winter i goe 205x19 for just under 3.9 cuz its unstable at 4.0


----------



## kcuestag

Oh well, I guess i'll leave it at 3.8Ghz, I don't think there will be any difference from 3.8 to 3.9, will there?


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I don't think there will be any difference from 3.8 to 3.9, will there?


Nominal.


----------



## HighOC

If i had the PSU for it I would FOld


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Oh well, I guess i'll leave it at 3.8Ghz, I don't think there will be any difference from 3.8 to 3.9, will there?


Not much, when I upped my OC from 3.4 to 3.5ghz it gained about 300 PPD

@HighOC: You should still be able to fold SMP on the E7500 for about 2k PPD


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


@HighOC: You should still be able to fold SMP on the E7500 for about 2k PPD


With an OEM? I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## HighOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Not much, when I upped my OC from 3.4 to 3.5ghz it gained about 300 PPD

@HighOC: You should still be able to fold SMP on the E7500 for about 2k PPD



I need to fold on both my GTS and the e7500


----------



## kcuestag

@ 3.8Ghz I am getting an average of 6.5k PPD according to HFM.

Then another user an hour ago or so said with a 720 BE (Unlocked to X4 @ 3.6Ghz) was getting 7k-7.5k...

Something is not right here... ***?


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
@ 3.8Ghz I am getting an average of 6.5k PPD according to HFM.

Then another user an hour ago or so said with a 720 BE (Unlocked to X4 @ 3.6Ghz) was getting 7k-7.5k...

Something is not right here... ***?

I don't get it either, but I've been seeing a lot of 965's getting bad PPD. My B50 @ 3.7 get's 7-8k ppd...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HighOC* 
I need to fold on both my GTS and the e7500









Even just folding on one or the other would be better than nothing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
@ 3.8Ghz I am getting an average of 6.5k PPD according to HFM.

Then another user an hour ago or so said with a 720 BE (Unlocked to X4 @ 3.6Ghz) was getting 7k-7.5k...

Something is not right here... ***?

Weird stuff happens, currently I'm pulling less than 5k PPD on my X4 955 @ 3.5ghz. Maybe I just have a bad WU or something, but I wouldn't worry unless it's abnormally low for a while


----------



## kcuestag

My PC is really pissing me off...

I spent all my savings from 2 birthdays and 2 christmas holidays for this PC... And I am so pissed of it.

I feel like I should've waited for the X6 1055T or 1090T and maybe a HD5870 Vapor-X or GTX480...

I am not too happy with my PC right now, HD5970 is damn loud


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
My PC is really pissing me off...

I spent all my savings from 2 birthdays and 2 christmas holidays for this PC... And I am so pissed of it.

I feel like I should've waited for the X6 1055T or 1090T and maybe a HD5870 Vapor-X or GTX480...

I am not too happy with my PC right now, HD5970 is damn loud









I feel for you bro, but persevere. I would assume you could get a deal on the FS boards for thr 5970 and pick up a 470/480. Plus, there are also a lot of 1055's on the FS boards. I don't understand it, but it seems the 965 is not a very good folding chip...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
My PC is really pissing me off...

I spent all my savings from 2 birthdays and 2 christmas holidays for this PC... And I am so pissed of it.

I feel like I should've waited for the X6 1055T or 1090T and maybe a HD5870 Vapor-X or GTX480...

I am not too happy with my PC right now, HD5970 is damn loud










you could probably ebay the 965 for $150 and the 5970 for $600, not sure how that translates to euros. then go get a 480 and a 1055T with the cash or just wait til you get christmas cash and buy a zambezi


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah I might do that...

I am pretty pissed at the HD5970, the fan after 33% does come weird "clicking" noise and it's pretty annoying...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Yeah I might do that...

I am pretty pissed at the HD5970, the fan after 33% does come weird "clicking" noise and it's pretty annoying...

If thats your majr problem with the 5970, i would RMA it and then sell it if your wanting something else still


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Yeah I might do that...

I am pretty pissed at the HD5970, the fan after 33% does come weird "clicking" noise and it's pretty annoying...

Well, I'd be surprised if you couldn't sell the X4, the 5970, and pick up an X6 and a GTX480 and even make a little money in the process


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


If thats your majr problem with the 5970, i would RMA it and then sell it if your wanting something else still


Yeah the problem is if I RMA it I won't have a GPU for a month or so







I'll contact the eBay shop seller see if I can RMa it and see how long it takes...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, I'd be surprised if you couldn't sell the X4, the 5970, and pick up an X6 and a GTX480 and even make a little money in the process


I wish I could get an X6 and GTX480


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, I'd be surprised if you couldn't sell the X4, the 5970, and pick up an X6 and a GTX480 and even make a little money in the process


Other than the 35 rep limitation, I completely agree with this. The 5970 is very sought after, and the 965 is a killer gaming chip


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah lol I don't know how I am going to get 35 rep in few days <.<

Damn. Maybe I should just get a waterblock but I bet overall liquid cooling for GPU it would be over 100â‚¬


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yeah lol I don't know how I am going to get 35 rep in few days <.<

Damn. Maybe I should just get a waterblock but I bet overall liquid cooling for GPU it would be over 100€










use ebay and set them both for buy it now at like 125 euros for the 965 and 500 euros for the 5970. they'll be a sure sell. and thatll put you up about 50 euros after getting an x6 and the 480


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


use ebay and set them both for buy it now at like 125 euros 500 euros. they'll be a sure sell. and thatll put you up about 50 euros after getting an x6 and the 480


Maybe I should do that, I am just afraid lol.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Maybe I should do that, I am just afraid lol.


man up lol, or dont.... just dont ship the parts til you receive money and all will be well and good....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

did anyone else notice that the russians had a huge 12pm update? 621K is a little bit larger than normal for them.

EDIT: Its a good thing they couldnt keep it up, we got them by 120K this update


----------



## Stealth Pyros

We're only about 1 week away from overtaking TSC Russia.


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


We're only about 1 week away from overtaking Russia.


Context. Without it, this statement seems like we are trying to take over the actual Russian Federation.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


Context. Without it, this statement seems like we are trying to take over the actual Russian Federation.


lmao...xD


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


Context. Without it, this statement seems like we are trying to take over the actual Russian Federation.


The context is the sub-forum its in and the previous 2264 posts on the subject... while many of them may be of topic...


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


Context. Without it, this statement seems like we are trying to take over the actual Russian Federation.










Are we not?









Just passed 500K with this last update! 1 Million here I come.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vibe21*









Are we not?









Just passed 500K with this last update! 1 Million here I come.










your at the top of my threat list.... T- 19.2 hours...


----------



## zodac

Haha, 4mil yesterday. Congratulations everyone.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Haha, 4mil yesterday. Congratulations everyone.









the pink is only for troll mode now? wth?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
the pink is only for troll mode now? wth?

Time to stop messing around.

We're working on a fair few changes in the Folding section; time for me to act appropriately.

For the most part.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Time to stop messing around.

We're working on a fair few changes in the Folding section; time for me to act appropriately.

For the most part.










 Read:

losing his imaginary girl bits.


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Haha, 4mil yesterday. Congratulations everyone.










I had the best day since I started folding, almost 35K. I'm not sure how it happened, but I want more days like that!

p.s. Love the new modes.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Read:

losing his imaginary girl bits.


hahahaha, i wont go there, (s)he got mad at me yesterday


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Read:

losing his imaginary girl bits.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


hahahaha, i wont go there, (s)he got mad at me yesterday



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












 Exactly


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Exactly










i think it went over his/her head


----------



## zodac

_Her._


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_Her._


troll mode

if you say so....

EDIT: Look i know how to change the font color too!!!!


----------



## zodac

"Troll mode" might be a tad misleading. Editor mode is when I speak officially; as one of the leaders of the team.

Troll mode is literally everything else (since I'm just a lovable troll at heart







).


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


"Troll mode" might be a tad misleading. Editor mode is when I speak officially; as one of the leaders of the team.

Troll mode is literally everything else (since I'm just a *lovable* troll at heart







).


I might not go that far....


----------



## zodac

...people love me...


----------



## ablearcher

Loveable: yes?
Troll: ???
Editor: Yes?

That's how it rolls







(just like TSC when we crush them).


----------



## zodac

Ok, feel free to define me in some other words.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


...people love me...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Loveable: yes?
Troll: ???
Editor: Yes?

That's how it rolls







(just like TSC when we crush them).


so (s)he's a loveable (troll) editor..... as long as () denotes possibilities


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


so she's a (loveable) troll (editor)..... as long as () denotes possibilities


Fixed.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fixed.


lol, i like it

EDIT: that s needs to go back into parentheses


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


lol, i like it

EDIT: that s needs to go back into parentheses


I know what I'm doing! :sozo


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know what I'm doing! :sozo


that's, once again, questionable


----------



## hardly

I wouldn't question her, after all she is the folding Goddess around here!


----------



## zodac

Just around here?


----------



## hardly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Just around here?









Did I say around here? I meant of all the interwebs. Sorry


----------



## zodac

That's fine.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hardly* 
I wouldn't question her, after all she is the folding Goddess around here!

but she has a dell









but yes i am aware


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
but she has a dell









but yes i am aware

"Folding Goddess" doesn't pay as well as you'd think.


----------



## MrBalll

Val was the folding goddess. None shall replace her.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Val was the folding goddess. None shall replace her.

i think i saw zodac wanted to be a duchess on one of the threads....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Val was the folding goddess. None shall replace her.

Methinks I just did.


----------



## hardly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
but she has a dell









but yes i am aware

The rig is unimportant when someone of such importance such as her is running it!


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Methinks I just did.









How dare you. Guess I can't disagree or you shall use your magical woman powers and have a mod lolbant me.


----------



## zodac

"Magical" woman powers?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
"Magical" (wo)man powers?

fixed


----------



## MrBalll

Yeah, you know. Those magical woman powers...and such. You posses them, you should be telling me what they are.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Yeah, you know. Those magical woman powers...and such. You posses them, you should be telling me what they are.

And why would I do that?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And why would I do that?

so that the "king" can be dethroned?


----------



## zodac

Ha, as if the King has the true power.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ha, as if the King has the true power.









not what was being conveyed....


----------



## zodac

Appearances can be deceptive.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And why would I do that?

Cause I told you to...nicely. Preez


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Cause I told you to...nicely. Preez










Hmm... sounds reasonable; ygpm.


----------



## MrBalll

Yay-uh. I knew I could sway you.

For the 1 in 50 on-topic posts I may start a bigadv tonight or tomorrow night. Will help us get a nice 100k point over the next three days.


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Val was the folding goddess. None shall replace her.

Amen. Her generous contributions, and intelligent conversations will be missed. I sometimes wonder if she will come back one day.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Cause I told you to...nicely. Preez









the king/queen does as (s)he wants


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

So shall we just call Zodac the Kueeng then? It's almost as ambiguous as (s)he is.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


So shall we just call Zodac the Kueeng then? It's almost as ambiguous as (s)he is.


I'm not ambiguous; I very clearly state I'm a girl.

But people still don't believe me... though I think I have convinced mmx+.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

All hail the Kueeng!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


All hail the Kueeng!










I like it.

@Zodac: prove it. i bet your profile picture and avatar is someone else entirely


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I like it.

@Zodac: prove it. i bet your profile picture and avatar is someone else entirely


She is; doesn't mean _I'm_ not a girl though.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


She is; doesn't mean _I'm_ not a girl though.


Doesn't necessarily convince the masses either though does it my Kueeng?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Doesn't necessarily convince the masses either though does it my Kueeng?


Nothing I do will convince you anyway...









Go find someone else and ask them.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Doesn't necessarily convince the masses either though does it my Kueeng?


no it most definitely does not


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nothing I do will convince you anyway...









Go find someone else and ask them.


has anyone on the forums met you in person? i mean, now that i know your profile picture and avatar arent you, you could be some little boy in england wishing he was an irish girl.... and since you speak the queens english, you probably dont even have a brogue


----------



## zodac

For all you know, I could be a 50 year old accountant in southern Indonesia. Not like you'll ever know.


----------



## jarble

4.4 nice

you dont post like a 50yr old IMO


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


4.4 nice

you dont post like a 50yr old IMO


Or an Indonesian (I assume







).


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Or an Indonesian (I assume :whistle).


that I would not know


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


4.4 nice

you dont post like a 50yr old IMO


Cause he\\she definitely is not 50... Just no way lol

I got all my machines running again, pumping out ~25,000 ppd







Room is staying at a tolerable 83*F so I'll chomp away for a while.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


that I would not know










So what do I post like? In your opinion?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So what do I post like? In your opinion?










for you entire posting history or just resonantly aka pink text time?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


for you entire posting history or just resonantly aka pink text time?


Both?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Both?










befor pink I would have stated gender as masculine and sub 30s for age. and after pink gender waffles and age would be sub 20s. note this is just posting impressions I am not guessing at your real age or gender


----------



## zodac

You know, just look at my profile and you can get my age.

And now you just need to accept the gender...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You know, just look at my profile and you can get my age.

And now you just need to accept the gender...


 Nice


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You know, just look at my profile and you can get my age.

And now you just need to accept the gender...


I don't think I have ever questioned your gender (if I did I have forgotten







) what your gender is has never been an issue for me. your a nice person ether way why would I care about whether you are a girl or a guy?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I don't think I have ever questioned your gender (if I did I have forgotten







) what your gender is has never been an issue for me. your a nice person ether way why would I care about whether you are a girl or a guy?










 S/he's feeling uncomfortable and unsecure...


----------



## zodac

Because I need people to believe me!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


S/he's feeling uncomfortable and unsecure...










And because people like this guy keep referring to me as a he/she.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So what do I post like? In your opinion?










a little english boy pretending to be an irish girl


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Because I need people to believe me!

And because people like this guy keep referring to me as a he/she.


i believe he referred to you as a s/he


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Because I need people to believe me!

And because people like this guy keep referring to me as a he/she.


so its not enough for me to not question you but I also have to make a statement based on nothing more than your word







what more do want from me woman


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


so its not enough for me to not question you but I also have to make a statement based on nothing more than your word







what more do want from me woman










That'll do just fine; danke.









Look guys; now I'm German too.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Oh a German chick? Now that's a whole different story


----------



## jarble

deleted do to language discrimination


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Oh a German chick? Now that's a whole different story









does that make her butch and able to drink more beer alone than the entire irish popluation?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
does that make her butch and able to drink more beer alone than the entire irish popluation?

No, but we can hope he tries









Then we can have elections for a new Folding Editor


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I don't know, not sure how much Irish women drink but if all goes well I'll found out about the German ladies in September. Oktoberfest here I come.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
どういたしまして here to hoping that this does not get deleted like the last time









If you know it's against the rules....


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
does that make her butch and able to drink more beer alone than the entire irish popluation?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
No, but we can hope he tries









Then we can have elections for a new Folding Editor


























i hope s/he tries in that case.... although when s/he uses black text s/he isnt a half bad folding editor


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
does that make her butch and able to drink more beer alone than the entire irish popluation?

I don't drink.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
No, but we can hope he tries









Then we can have elections for a new Folding Editor


















And you know that I don't drink; stop trying to take my job!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If you know it's against the rules....










... just following your example


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That'll do just fine; *danke*.









Look guys; now I'm German too.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If you know it's against the rules....









_*KILL IT!!!*_ :angrypitchforkmob:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 







i hoe s/he tries in that case.... although when s/he uses black text s/he isnt a *half bad* folding editor









I see you are now on the short list.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I don't drink.

And you know that I don't drink; stop trying to take my job!

and you claim to be irish?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
_*KILL IT!!!*_ :angrypitchforkmob:








I see you are now on the short list.

which one?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 







i hope s/he tries in that case.... although when s/he uses black text *s/he isnt a half bad folding editor*

I think I'm more than that, thank you very much!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I think I'm more than that, thank you very much!









Haha,







'd


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
... just following your example










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
_*KILL IT!!!*_ :angrypitchforkmob:

I... am... EDITOR!!

I can do whatever I want here...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
and you claim to be irish?

When did I claim that?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

More than a s/he? How is that even possible?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I... am... EDITOR!!

I can do whatever I want here...









When did I claim that?

look at your location dude(tte)


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
More than a s/he? How is that even possible?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
look at your location dude(tte)

S/he lies...

but the time tables states it's somewhere within the GMT


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
_*KILL IT!!!*_ :angrypitchforkmob:








I see you are now on the short list.

I know right I post one thing in Japanese after 2 pages of off topic language discussion and use and my post gets deleted







non folding mods have it out for me


----------



## ablearcher

TSC is eventually going to decide to crush us, lest we wierdos get past them...

or they will be in utter shame when we (t)roll over their dead bodies.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
S/he lies...

but the time tables states it's somewhere within the GMT









must be a little english boy longing for a "change", if you know what i mean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
TSC is eventually going to decide to crush us, lest we wierdos get past them...

or they will be in utter shame when we (t)roll over their dead bodies.

an on topic post? what is this? not the folding forums!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
must be a little english boy longing for a "change", if you know what i mean

Change already happened. Doctors botched, so that's why it's a "s/he"


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
S/he lies...

but the time tables states it's somewhere within the GMT









You live in the US; are you American? Or ****** (to save your reputation)?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
I know right I post one thing in Japanese after 2 pages of off topic language discussion and use and my post gets deleted







non folding mods have it out for me









Nah, the Folding Mods don't hang around here too much (don't think we have a dedicated one to be honest). But the Editors? Yeah, we have a hate list.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Change already happened. Doctors botched, so that's why it's a "s/he"









ohhhhhh









Quote:

Nah, the Folding Mods don't hang around here too much (don't think we have a dedicated one to be honest). But the Editors? Yeah, we have a hate list.
Im an american, my family came from germany and ireland in the 1800's. oh and you can check my IP if you dont believe

and who in gods name pretends to live in michigan or ohio?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
TSC is eventually going to decide to crush us, lest we wierdos get past them...

or they will be in utter shame when we (t)roll over their dead bodies.

maybe they are waiting till the last minute







or perhaps they don't care any more


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You live in the US; are you American? Or ****** (to save your reputation)?

You already were taught the info, whether you learned... (sorry, old joke out profs love to use







).


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You live in the US; are you American? Or ****** (to save your reputation)?

Nah, the Folding Mods don't hang around here too much (don't think we have a dedicated one to be honest). But the Editors? Yeah, we have a hate list.

sorry was lumping editors mods managers etc into one group.

I hope I am not on anyone's hate list


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
ohhhhhh









Im an american, my family came from germany and ireland in the 1800's. oh and you can check my IP if you dont believe

and who in gods name pretends to live in michigan or ohio?

Hey, I _live_ in Ireland; I have an Irish passport.

Doesn't make me 100% Irish though.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
maybe they are waiting till the last minuet







or perhaps they don't care any more









*minute
And they don't want any association with us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
sorry was lumping editors mods managers etc into one group.

I hope I am not on anyone's hate list









right...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hey, I _live_ in Ireland; I have an Irish passport.

Doesn't make me 100% Irish though.

Lol


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hey, I _live_ in Ireland; I have an Irish passport.

Doesn't make me 100% Irish though.

you have a valid point


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hey, I _live_ in Ireland; I have an Irish passport.

Doesn't make me 100% Irish though.

oh so you are a little english s/he?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
oh so you are a little english s/he?

wannabe Brit. Worse than the weebos


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
wannabe Brit. Worse than the weebos









your posts literally crack my s*** up


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
*minute
And they don't want any association with us.

right...

Lol









spell check fail


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:

Nah, the Folding Mods don't hang around here too much (don't think we have a dedicated one to be honest). But the Editors? Yeah, we have a hate list.
have i made said list?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
maybe they are waiting till the last minute







or perhaps they don't care any more









http://translate.google.com/translat...oogle.ie&twu=1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
you have a valid point

When don't I?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
oh so you are a little english s/he?

I am indeed, on my mum's side.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
spell check fail

















I ninja so many of my posts, for the sake of spelling


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
have i made said list?

Ha, good God no. Takes some serious effort to get onto it. I'm still on a couple...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

When don't I?

most of the time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ha, good God no. Takes some serious effort to get onto it. I'm still on a couple...

I must work harder.....
i hear your on the ATI list....


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
http://translate.google.com/translat...oogle.ie&twu=1

When don't I?

I am indeed, on my mum's side.









some of our ot stuff can be a bit pointless


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
most of the time

Only when I screw things up









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ha, good God no. Takes some serious effort to get onto it. I'm still on a couple...

God's not gonna save ya...

Drats. I just checked, I'm on the wrong list


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
most of the time

_You_ need to go read some of my guides. I think they more than make up for the fact that I'm useless in day to day Folding etiquette.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I must work harder.....
i hear your on the ATI list....

Really? About ****ing time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
some of our ot stuff can be a bit pointless










What?!









Everything I do has a purpose.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_You_ need to go read some of my guides. I think they more than make up for the fact that I'm useless in day to day Folding etiquette.









Ive read them, dont worry


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Really? About ****ing time.

What?!









Everything I do has a purpose.

Nice









And....


----------



## zodac

Get off our site TSC!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Nice









And....

nice screenshot!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Get off our site TSC!









If only you had the power to change it.... then we would all be in trouble.....


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*









I ninja so many of my posts, for the sake of spelling










I cant spell so unless someone points it out I wont catch it


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I cant spell so unless someone points it out I wont catch it










Use the spellchecker.









I feel good recommending that; I only just set it up the other day.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Use the spellchecker.









I feel good recommending that; I only just set it up the other day.










can we get a guide for that? preferably in black text?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


nice screenshot!

If only you had the power to change it.... then we would all be in trouble.....


I think there's more than enough trouble with the limited powers I currently have.

They give me any more and admin's going to have a problem...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think there's more than enough trouble with the limited powers I currently have.

They give me any more and admin's going to have a problem...


as if they dont already....

but back on topic, are you a boy or a girl?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


as if they dont already....


 want to ban s/he?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


can we get a guide for that? preferably in black text?


Click "Go advanced" in the Quick Reply box. In the top left of the place where you type your message, click the







icon. It will bring you to a website. Download and install the program.

Go back to OCN and use the button again; a bar will pop down. Allow it to Run in All Websites, and then refresh.

Now use the spellchecker to your heart's content.

How's that?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Use the spellchecker.









I feel good recommending that; I only just set it up the other day.










I do







that is one of the reasons I take a long time to post as I have to run what I type through multiple spell checkers







and even then I still make mistakes.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


want to ban s/he?


no, i honestly think s/he is helpful with black text. and hilarious in magenta text, not really in a good way though. more in a "im an english boy who had a 'change' kinda way"


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I have spell check through firefox automatically. No need to add anything in.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I do







that is one of the reasons I take a long time to post as I have to run what I type through multiple spell checkers







and even then I still make mistakes.


Internet Explorer works a charm; takes all of 2 seconds to run the checker.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Click "Go advanced" in the Quick Reply box. In the top left of the place where you type your message, click the







icon. It will bring you to a website. Download and install the program.

Go back to OCN and use the button again; a bar will pop down. Allow it to Run in All Websites, and then refresh.

Now use the spellchecker to your heart's content.

How's that?


very helpful at first then very hilarious


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I have spell check through firefox automatically. No need to add anything in.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Internet Explorer works a charm; takes all of 2 seconds to run the checker.










 And Chrome has one built in, but I use IE8, anyways (and Chromium portable).


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Internet Explorer works a charm; takes all of 2 seconds to run the checker.










you need to learn the greatness of chrome


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


And Chrome has one built in, but I use IE8, anyways (and Chromium portable).



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


you need to learn the greatness of chrome


I like Chrome, but I won't give up IE; I don't see any reason to.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Ehh wasn't that impressed with Chrome. Maybe I'll get around to trying it again someday. I am looking forward to the new FF though, some of the SS look really cool.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I like Chrome, but I won't give up IE; I don't see any reason to.


other than the fact that most viruses are created to infiltrate IE or firefox? and not chrome or opera?

plus ie uses one massive thread and chrome opens 1 small thread per tab


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


other than the fact that most viruses are created to infiltrate IE or firefox? and not chrome or opera?


Don't be an idiot online, and you won't get a virus.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


plus ie uses one massive thread and chrome opens 1 small thread per tab


Doesn't matter; IE doesn't cause any slowdown, even when Folding.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Everything I do has a purpose.


Just because it has "purpose" does not mean it is not pointless


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If you're using safe web surfing practices then most viruses shouldn't be an issue. Plus I'm just used to having adblock and noscript and a few other addons that I love. I know Chrome has some like that too but why get away from what works?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Don't be an idiot online, and you won't get a virus.


you can get a virus anywhere, even OCN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Doesn't matter; IE doesn't cause any slowdown, even when Folding.


thats cuz SMP scales to your usage


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Internet Explorer works a charm; takes all of 2 seconds to run the checker.










sigh I guess I am not doing a good job explaining here. one spell checker is not enough to fix what I type I use firefox's by default but some of what I type is so far off it has to be run through in context meaning I have to create a sentence using the word in Google search in order to find the correct spelling


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Just because it has "purpose" does not mean it is not pointless










well put


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Just because it has "purpose" does not mean it is not pointless




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


you can get a virus anywhere, even OCN


I don't.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


thats cuz SMP scales to your usage


Nah, I try with IE on and off; PPD different is minimal.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


sigh I guess I am not doing a good job explaining here. one spell checker is not enough to fix what I type I use firefox's by default but some of what I type is so far off it has to be run through in context meaning I have to create a sentence using the word in Google search in order to find the correct spelling


Thats really bad spelling...

Edit: Ohh well, as long the point get across, I'm happy


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


sigh I guess I am not doing a good job explaining here. one spell checker is not enough to fix what I type I use firefox's by default but some of what I type is so far off it has to be run through in context meaning I have to create a sentence using the word in Google search in order to find the correct spelling


Go learn English then.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Go learn English then.










 Real English, not that Irish stuff.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











*I don't.*

Nah, I try with IE on and off; PPD different is minimal.


Thats because nobody here wants to give another user a virus, although some of us could do so. and you mum has parental controls on your dell..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Real English, not that Irish stuff.


s/he doesnt even speak the irish stuff, s/he speaks the queens english


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











I don't.

Nah, I try with IE on and off; PPD different is minimal.


I agree safe browsing is your best bet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Thats really bad spelling...










duly noted mister worf


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Real English, not that Irish stuff.


DO YOU WANT ANOTHER BAN ARCHER? DO YOU?!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


DO YOU WANT ANOTHER BAN ARCHER? DO YOU?!










he hasn't violated ToS though....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


s/he doesnt even speak the irish stuff, s/he speaks the queens english


 That's Real English with a lisp









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


DO YOU WANT ANOTHER BAN ARCHER? DO YOU?!










 *AbleArcher. Lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


he hasn't violated ToS though....


You too, eh?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Go learn English then.










cant. I do the best I can with what I am given the ability to spell was not one of them









I know I have been doing most of the posting on this topic but I would prefer to leave it alone now thanks.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You too, eh?


I havent violated them either...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


cant. I do the best I can with what I am given the ability to spell was not one of them









I know I have been doing most of the posting on this topic but I would prefer to leave it alone now thanks.


ORLY?

Seems I have twice as many posts as the 2nd most frequent poster...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


ORLY?

Seems I have twice as many posts as the 2nd most frequent poster...


 Twice as many posts, half as much useful info









j/k


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I havent violated them either...


Oh God... where's Smasher?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Twice as many posts, half as much useful info









j/k










I know... more like a tenth right?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh God... where's Smasher?


 God is not going to save ya...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know... more like a tenth right?










 I'm glad you have come to terms with it (yourself). That's the first step towards healing...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


ORLY?

Seems I have twice as many posts as the 2nd most frequent poster...


*I was referring to my spelling post not this overall thread


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


God is not going to save ya...


I know; Smasher will.

Wait! Does that mean Smasher _isn't_ God?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I'm glad you have come to terms with it (yourself). That's the first step towards healing...


What if I don't wanna heal?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


*I was referring to my spelling post not this overall thread










So... you're not great with spelling *or* context.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know; Smasher will.

Wait! Does that mean Smasher _isn't_ God?









What if I don't wanna heal?


 1.) Smasher is God.
2.) You forgot your daily sacrafice to Him, you're growing soft








3.) Then you'll end up like me







(now ya wanna heal, eh?)


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


DO YOU WANT ANOTHER BAN ARCHER? DO YOU?!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You too, eh?


Easy now, everything going to be ok









Edit: Why do I still have a monkey for my avatar


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Gawd?.... looks up....

....No Gawd....


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So... you're not great with spelling *or* context.










...







its been a long week I am glad I can come here and unwind


----------



## CULLEN

Now I regret folding for another team since I've made more than million, but because I helped a friend create the other team I've helped FAH collect extra 4.5 Mill cause I recruted +30 members


----------



## zodac

Folding for another team is generally a bad idea.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Folding for another team is generally a bad idea.










Black! Suppose to be editor mode?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Black!


Check my sig.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Check my sig.










Seen that after posting...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Folding for another team is generally a bad idea.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Black!


omg duck and cover the ban hammer is coming out







(need a runs away smiley)


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


omg duck and cover the ban hammer is coming out







(need a runs away smiley)


lmao

May need to shut one of my folders down for a bit, RAID screwed up


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


omg duck and cover the ban hammer is coming out







(need a runs away smiley)


Countered by









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Folding for another team is generally a bad idea.










 Believe what you like...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


lmao

May need to shut one of my folders down for a bit, RAID screwed up










well thats not good







never used raid so I cant offer any suggestions

edit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Countered by









Believe what you like...










oh noze


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Countered by











I see your







, and raise you a:


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


well thats not good







never used raid so I cant offer any suggestions


Other than don't use it on a daily machine. Storage server? Sure. Personal computer? No.

Unless if it's a recoverable RAID setup, then that is a different case.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I see your







, and raise you a:











That's mine







, remember?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Believe what you like...










He's ex-Evga/ex-[H]! Get him gang!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Other than don't use it on a daily machine. Storage server? Sure. Personal computer? No.

Unless if it's a recoverable RAID setup, then that is a different case.

That's mine







, remember?










Nu-uh, this one's real shiny. And you see the bloodstains?

I 'borrowed' it from admin's office.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I see your







, and raise you a:











odd I always pictured you with a 2 handed hammer (no thats what he she it said please)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


odd I always pictured you with a 2 handed hammer (no thats what he she it said please)


Well, that one is admin's; my one is on the way.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, that one is admin's; my one is on the way.


----------



## CULLEN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Folding for another team is generally a bad idea.










But if I'm able to get 35 people to fold just by creating another team?


----------



## zodac

Tell them the team number changed to 37726.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Tell them the team number changed to 37726.


ima change to [H], theyre folding editor doesnt use a dell....

j/k


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Other than don't use it on a daily machine. Storage server? Sure. Personal computer? No.

Unless if it's a recoverable RAID setup, then that is a different case.


RAID1 on storage machine, done pulled everything so that's not an issue atm. The drive keeps randomly dropping out of the array


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


tell them the team number changed to 37726.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


ima change to [H], theyre folding editor doesnt use a dell....

j/k


You mean he _does_ use a Dell?

How sad...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


RAID1 on storage machine, done pulled everything so that's not an issue atm. The drive keeps randomly dropping out of the array










bad drive? or bad raid chip?


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


bad drive? or bad raid chip?


Don't know yet, power cable was loose and it seems to work as a single drive


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Don't know yet, power cable was loose and it seems to work as a single drive









using raid one it should work as a single drive. any other type and it shouldnt


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
using raid one it should work as a single drive. any other type and it shouldnt

RAID1 requires a minimum of two disk to do what it is meant to do... And looks like it was a bad drive


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


RAID1 requires a minimum of two disk to do what it is meant to do... And looks like it was a bad drive










to do what it was meant to do, yes. but the whole idea of raid 1 is that if 1 drive fails you have another with the exact same data. so with only a single disk it should remain functional, in a non raid state, until another drive is added to replace the dead drive


----------



## mega_option101

Should be joining in the mix once my SSD arrives









I'll be folding on a GTX 480 as well


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
to do what it was meant to do, yes. but the whole idea of raid 1 is that if 1 drive fails you have another with the exact same data. so with only a single disk it should remain functional, in a non raid state, until another drive is added to replace the dead drive

Correct, but I pulled my stuff off just in case. I'll have replacement drives here soon, so the thing will just fold for a while


----------



## kcuestag

4 more mill and we catch them!

Gogogo.

Left sig rig and PS3 folding at home while at school.


----------



## cyanmcleod

oh man we are so close


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

were gonna get em with the foldathon....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

prior to this past update we were under 4.0 million, now were over 4.2... whats with these russians and their one huge update a day?


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


prior to this past update we were under 4.0 million, now were over 4.2... whats with these russians and their one huge update a day?


Possible group doing bigadv with a 24 hour turnaround? Maybe 6040/41's? I wouldn't worry


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Possible group doing bigadv with a 24 hour turnaround? Maybe 6040/41's? I wouldn't worry










im not worried, i just find it odd that they get a ton of points in one update but the rest are just over half of it


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
im not worried, i just find it odd that they get a ton of points in one update but the rest are just over half of it

Well, let's say they "timed" their bigadv guys for CC...and if they're still cranking on those rigs 24/7, it would explain a few things









I think if we keep pushing, and somehow get to 4mill PPD on a regular basis...we can start looking forward to the #4 spot


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
Well, let's say they "timed" their bigadv guys for CC...and if they're still cranking on those rigs 24/7, it would explain a few things









that could make some sense









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
I think if we keep pushing, and somehow get to 4mill PPD on a regular basis...we can start looking forward to the #4 spot
















we only need another 25 10k ppd folders to hit that


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
we only need another 25 10k ppd folders to hit that

Us AMD 770/870 guys (with NVIDIA cards) can hit that easy...maybe I should go rouse up some more troops in the AMD Mobo section









Edit: I just posted 550, my CPU


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Us AMD 770/870 guys (with NVIDIA cards) can hit that easy...maybe I should go rouse up some more troops in the AMD Mobo section









Edit: I just posted 550, my CPU










ill be adding another 4k or so once my supplemental psu come in but until then ill have to settle for 17.7k.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Should be joining in the mix once my SSD arrives









I'll be folding on a GTX 480 as well










About time.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


prior to this past update we were under 4.0 million, now were over 4.2... whats with these russians and their one huge update a day?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Possible group doing bigadv with a 24 hour turnaround? Maybe 6040/41's? I wouldn't worry










^^^ That.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


I think if we keep pushing, and somehow get to 4mill PPD on a regular basis...we can start looking forward to the #4 spot

















Ahh... the day ATi's GPU3 client comes out... we're taking the world by storm.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


About time.









^^^ That.

Ahh... the day ATi's GPU3 client comes out... we're taking the world by storm.










ATI wont ever be that great for folding. CUDA is a better architecture ofr folding, ATI will get better as better clients come along but nvidia will always have the edge. unless that former ageia ceo has a cuda like card up his sleeve. either way its better for the science


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*



Ahh... the day ATi's GPU3 client comes out... we're taking the world by storm.














Maybe ill get 2x HD3850 512mb up and folding if they get enough points per watt...
















evil workunits


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Maybe ill get 2x HD3850 512mb up and folding if they get enough points per watt...










GPU3 won't affect any ATi GPUs lower than the 5 series.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


GPU3 won't affect any ATi GPUs lower than the 5 series.


so folding on 3850's is pointless? cause it will slow down my q9550...


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


ATI wont ever be that great for folding. CUDA is a better architecture ofr folding, ATI will get better as better clients come along but nvidia will always have the edge. unless that former ageia ceo has a cuda like card up his sleeve. either way its better for the science


While this may be true, just the fact that a new client that allows decent folding on ATI cards (say 5-7k PPD on 5770's) would provide a HUGE bump in our team production, considering all the new recruits we could get.

Also, for those of us patiently waiting for upgrades and whatnot, some mid level ATI products are priced very competitivly vs. a comparable NVIDIA card.

I like the GTX260 vs ATI 5770 comparison. About the same in benches, same gaming experience (DX11 for the 5770). The ATI is usually 30-50 bucks cheaper...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


so folding on 3850's is pointless? cause it will slow down my q9550...










Unless it is in a system where there is no SMP Folding (non-24/7 dual, or a single core CPU running the Unicore client), I wouldn't do it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


While this may be true, just the fact that a new client that allows decent folding on ATI cards (say 5-7k PPD on 5770's) would provide a HUGE bump in our team production, considering all the new recruits we could get.

Also, for those of us patiently waiting for upgrades and whatnot, some mid level ATI products are priced very competitivly vs. a comparable NVIDIA card.

I like the GTX260 vs ATI 5770 comparison. About the same in benches, same gaming experience (DX11 for the 5770). The ATI is usually 30-50 bucks cheaper...


don't get me wrong, i think a decent performance increase would be great for ati card, might even make me get my gaming rig folding. I just don't think a 5770 will ever outfold a gtx260 though, etc.etc.. So while the ati may be $30 cheaper it will be much weaker for folding.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


don't get me wrong, i think a decent performance increase would be great for ati card, might even make me get my gaming rig folding. I just don't think a 5770 will ever outfold a gtx260 though, etc.etc.. So while the ati may be $30 cheaper it will be much weaker for folding.


Yeah, but PPD/$ would be more equal. Plus, we have a lot of 5 series users on OCN. Once GPU3 comes out in earnest, they're the ones we're going to target.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Unless it is in a system where there is no SMP Folding (non-24/7 dual, or a single core CPU running the Unicore client), I wouldn't do it.


I only have one system but that isnt folding, a pentium 4. Cant get that thing stable though, not even on stock speeds. I guess the motherboard is broken.
I wont run these cards on the p5q deluxe with the q9550 cause thats running smp 24/7 soon(if i finished the casemod). 
Would it be a good idea to trade these cards for 8800gt/s?


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I just don't think a 5770 will ever outfold a gtx260 though


Correct...but think about the sheer amount of 5770's in ownership on this site that aren't folding (not to say 58xx's and 59xx's). With the release of a decent ATI client, we could see a sustainable team increase of 500k+ PPD in ONE DAY.

Trust me dude, we're definitely on the same team in this









Edit - as usual, zodac gets the post in before me


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I only have one system but that isnt folding, a pentium 4. Cant get that thing stable though, not even on stock speeds. I guess the motherboard is broken.
I wont run these cards on the p5q deluxe with the q9550 cause thats running smp 24/7 soon(if i finished the casemod). 
Would it be a good idea to trade these cards for 8800gt/s?


Hell yeah; at the very least, you'd have an extra GPU for Folding that wouldn't hurt SMP PPD.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
Correct...but think about the sheer amount of 5770's in ownership on this site that aren't folding (not to say 58xx's and 59xx's). With the release of a decent ATI client, we could see a sustainable team increase of 500k+ PPD in ONE DAY.

Trust me dude, we're definitely on the same team in this









if a decent ati client come out i'm gonna get my 5870 eyefinity folding like there's no tomorrow, but until then the gaming rig is still for gaming only....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hell yeah; at the very least, you'd have an extra GPU for Folding that wouldn't hurt SMP PPD.

He should get 2 G80's!!! 4.5k ppd each is more than reasonable, with power usage of a g92 gts


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hell yeah; at the very least, you'd have an extra GPU for Folding that wouldn't hurt SMP PPD.

Hmm, lets see if someone wants to trade...xD


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
Edit - as usual, zodac gets the post in before me









To be fair, you're not the only one who I do it to.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
To be fair, you're not the only one who I do it to.









it happens to me at least twice daily

EDIT: 4.1 million!!!!


----------



## zodac

I got jarble twice in the same thread last night. It felt awesome.









Updating points now...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I got jarble twice in the same thread last night. It felt awesome.









Updating points now...

you mis(s/ter) zodac are odd


----------



## zodac

I know.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know.

was that meant to be in edotr mode?

fixed


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
was that meant to be in edotr mode?

fixed

I know what I'm doing; you didn't fix it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know what I'm doing; you didn't fix it.

thats questionable.... I think troll mode never really goes off and editor mode just runs alongside it....


----------



## zodac

When Editor mode is on, imagine me as someone with authority.

With pink text, just laugh at my jokes. Or else Editor mode comes back on.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


When Editor mode is on, imagine me as someone with authority.

With pink text, just laugh at my jokes. Or else Editor mode comes back on.










when black text is on you're a troll with authority and pink text pretend to laugh at your terrible jokes, got it sir/ma'am


----------



## zodac

Nah, I don't troll with black text. We need some consistency.

I'm pretty crazy when pink, but I'm dead serious with black text.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, I don't troll with black text. We need some consistency.

I'm pretty crazy when pink, but I'm dead serious with black text.


so this stuff is said in pink, so its all crazy talk. Dont trust the black text!! Its a lie!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, I don't troll with black text. We need some consistency.

I'm pretty crazy when pink, but I'm dead serious with black text.


you? serious? thats the best joke you've told all week


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


so this stuff is said in pink, so its all crazy talk. Dont trust the black text!! Its a lie!!


But you can't trust that it's crazy, since it's in pink.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But you can't trust that it's crazy, since it's in pink.










Thats right, so its all a lie, the pink and the black...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

We just can't trust you....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thats right, so its all a lie, the pink and the black...










So, that means pink is the Editor, and black is the troll!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So, that means pink is the Editor, and black is the troll!


its all troll! just pink is more editorial


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


We just can't trust you....


Pretty much.

Just do what I say when I say it in black and we'll be fine.

*EDIT:* Love how many people are putting my craziness into their sigs.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Pretty much.

Just do what I say when I say it in black and we'll be fine.

*EDIT:* Love how many people are putting my craziness into their sigs.










we're just alerting the masses to the fact that your text is a lie and we cant trust you


----------



## zodac

You sig should be "ZODAC'S", by the way.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You sig should be "ZODAC'S", by the way.


bite me (wo)man


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


we're just alerting the masses to the fact that your text is a lie and we cant trust you


Read any of my recent posts and you'll know I'm not to be trusted.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Read any of my recent posts and you'll know I'm not to be trusted.










I have been reading, i am more than aware. I think we need to elect a new folding editor. one that can be trusted. one that doesn't fold on a dell.....or hp.... or emachines.... or sony....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I have been reading, i am more than aware. I think we need to elect a new folding editor. one that can be trusted. one that doesn't fold on a dell.....or hp.... or emachines.... or sony....


Hey! This Dell got me to 222nd... I think it's the exception to the rule.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

only cuz half the people around you are retired and it only took you 3k points to get in the top 1500


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


only cuz half the people around you are retired and it only took you 3k points to get in the top 1500


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












you just need a nice gtx 480 and youll be all set


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


you just need a nice gtx 480 and youll be all set


I'd also need a new PSU... and a new CPU to take advantage of the GTX 480... then a motherboard to support it... and a HSF to OC it... and a case to house it...

So maybe in the future... some day...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'd also need a new PSU... and a new CPU to take advantage of the GTX 480... then a motherboard to support it... and a HSF to OC it... and a case to house it...

So maybe in the future... some day...


tomorrow?

but if you were just folding your cpu would be fine, you would just need a new psu. and just sell the 9800 so you could use it in your motherboard..... or you could get a core 2 quad to replace the pentium for some added ppd


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So, that means pink is the Editor, and black is the troll!


but this is in pink again, so the editor says that the editor color is the troll?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


tomorrow?

but if you were just folding your cpu would be fine, you would just need a new psu. and just sell the 9800 so you could use it in your motherboard..... or you could get a core 2 quad to replace the pentium for some added ppd


Can't fit a dual slot card in my case either...

And when I upgrade, I'm going all the way; i7 for sure.


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


but this is in pink again, so the editor says that the editor color is the troll?










Man, this is getting confusing.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


but this is in pink again, so the editor says that the editor color is the troll?










And that the troll in pink is the same as the Editor in black.

Which means pink=black.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Can't fit a dual slot card in my case either...

And when I upgrade, I'm going all the way; i7 for sure.










by the time you upgrade bulldozer will have taken over the world and/or intell will be on i9 80 core cpus with triple hyper threading


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


by the time you upgrade bulldozer will have taken over the world and/or intell will be on i9 80 core cpus with triple hyper threading


And by then we'll be the #1 team, so it will be alright.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And by then we'll be the #1 team, so it will be alright.


i dont know that we will ever take down [H] and EVGA

and you would get a pc the can only have single slot cards. good thing nvidia is releasing single slot 470's

Source


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i dont know that we will ever take down [H] and EVGA


Damn pessimists.... infecting OCN....


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


About time.




















Tell me about it


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Damn pessimists.... infecting OCN....

im not pessimistic, im realistic. they are often confused


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
i dont know that we will ever take down [H] and EVGA

*snip*

Where's the team spirit man? Nothing is impossible, we're manic overclockers, the most extreme of the extreme, technological debauchers, the crazed silicone madmen that scour the internet for that last extra mhz tweak. We will rule! We are O C N!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
im not pessimistic, im realistic. they are often confused

And always annoying.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Where's the team spirit man? Nothing is impossible, we're manic overclockers, the most extreme of the extreme, technological debauchers, the crazed silicone madmen that scour the internet for that last extra mhz tweak. We will rule! We are O C N!









I feel like there is nothing to fear but fear itself....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And always annoying.










go get a single slot 470 and then ill accept that


----------



## Aqualoon

I guess I should setup two more rigs this weekend, was going to set one up for BOINC tho


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I guess I should setup two more rigs this weekend, was going to set one up for BOINC tho


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
go get a single slot 470 and then ill accept that

Meh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I guess I should setup two more rigs this weekend, was going to set one up for BOINC tho

Are you.... on... topic??


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Meh.

it would make your dell borderline respectable

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Are you.... on... topic??









no shes not....


----------



## Aqualoon

I've been so busy the last 3 days with work, it has caused me to actually be on topic...it just feels so wrong.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I've been so busy the last 3 days with work, it has caused me to actually be on topic...it just feels so wrong.

if it feels wrong, it probably is


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I've been so busy the last 3 days with work, it has caused me to actually be on topic...it just feels so wrong.

I know... I miss normal you.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know... I miss normal you.









I's sorry, next week I'll be back to my normal self! Ok...how about this...

I got my case in yesterday, came with a rad grill (still going to get a sexah one from fangrill guy) but it also came with a fillport and a hole nicely done on the top of the case for said fillport (I'm googling fillport, I know what it is but I don't know it's function).

Oh oh oh and my scheduled case painting is not this weekend but the weekend following! Then I'll buy some water cooling after that and I'll have my 860 hopefully OC'd like a mofo!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I's sorry, next week I'll be back to my normal self!

I stopped reading after this.


----------



## Aqualoon

But I had good stuff after that!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I's sorry, next week I'll be back to my normal self! Ok...how about this...

I got my case in yesterday, came with a rad grill (still going to get a sexah one from fangrill guy) but it also came with a fillport and a hole nicely done on the top of the case for said fillport (I'm googling fillport, I know what it is but I don't know it's function).

Oh oh oh and my scheduled case painting is not this weekend but the weekend following! Then I'll buy some water cooling after that and I'll have my 860 hopefully OC'd like a mofo!

you should be able to OC like a mofo with the h50. but a fillport is used for filling a WC setup using a tline instead of or in addition to a reservoir


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
But I had good stuff after that!

I know... but I got what I needed.


----------



## Aqualoon

I plan on getting a res (res' are the pretty part of a loop afterall!), going to be doing a 3/8" ID 5/8" OD setup, haven't decided if I want to use a single 240mm rad or two 240mm rads for my CPU loop.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know... but I got what I needed.










If anyone was ever questioning your sexuality all they would need to do is read that sentence and they would know Z.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I plan on getting a res (res' are the pretty part of a loop afterall!), going to be doing a 3/8" ID 5/8" OD setup, haven't decided if I want to use a single 240mm rad or two 240mm rads for my CPU loop.

just cpu? a single 240 is plenty. if youre adding a gpu to the loop dual 240's or a single 360/480 is best


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
If anyone was ever questioning your sexuality all they would need to do is read that sentence and they would know Z.

I love repo too...

Read into that as you wish.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 

If anyone was ever questioning your sexuality all they would need to do is read that sentence and they would know Z.

know that (s)hes a dude and youre all (s)he needs or know that (s)hes a girl and kinda into you


----------



## Aqualoon

Well I was thinking of just grabbing two 240s and then maybe putting my 470 on the loop once I got it.

OR, get a regular res that is pretty then picking up one of those sleek passive rad/res ones...they're sexah but I do like the clear ones so you can see the liquid.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
know that (s)hes a dude and youre all (s)he needs or know that (s)hes a girl and kinda into you

And why can't I be a girl and still need her?


----------



## cyanmcleod

and back on topic.... looks like i am folding at 90% again. got my GTS250 back from RMA and put it to work. still got one computer down but its only a dual core with a 9600GSO in it but it still make like 5K a day.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And why can't I be a girl and still need her?

It's true, you are needy


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And why can't I be a girl and still need her?


i didnt say you couldnt be a girl, im just not convinced that you are. either way youre needy


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


It's true, you are needy


Not for just anyone though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i didnt say you couldnt be a girl, im just not convinced that you are.


Yeah, good thing that doesn't matter. You'll find out the truth eventually.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not for just anyone though.




















I think that was the nicest thing you have ever said to me...I'm shocked...not sure how to take it...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*











I think that was the nicest thing you have ever said to me...I'm shocked...not sure how to take it...


----------



## cyanmcleod

gay much?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


gay much?


It's kinda nice tho


----------



## zodac

Merely deep affection.


----------



## cyanmcleod

rofl, its so funny watching this go form bashing russians to you two talking about random crap.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not for just anyone though.









Yeah, good thing that doesn't matter. You'll find out the truth eventually.


I will find out eventually? how is that?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


rofl, its so funny watching this go form bashing russians to you two talking about random crap.


I always talk random crap. Difference is before, no-one listened.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I will find out eventually? how is that?


You'll accept I'm a girl... how else?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


rofl, its so funny watching this go form bashing russians to you two talking about random crap.


We're still kinda talking about, I mean I did mention a new update to my rig that will/should give me a nice PPD boost to help us slide into 7th


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I always talk random crap. Difference is before, no-one listened.

You'll accept I'm a girl... how else?


i need proof


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i need proof












All the guys say that


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*











All the guys say that


I know right?

He just wants pictures.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know right?

He just wants pictures.


pictures, dna sample, the works. oh and i need a birth certificate and passport


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know right?

He just wants pictures.


Well you have the one as your avatar, that counts right?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Well you have the one as your avatar, that counts right?


she told me yesterday that that wasnt her


----------



## zodac

I already told them it was Hayley.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*











All the guys say that










My inbox always has room for your PMs honey.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*









My inbox always has room for your PMs honey.










But her one is full with PMs from me.


----------



## Aqualoon

I still room for a few hundred more, then I'll be looking for moar room!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I still room for a few hundred more, then I'll be looking for moar room!


I have room for a few thousand more in mine.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I still room for a few hundred more, then I'll be looking for moar room!


ORLY?

On my way then.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I have room for a few thousand more in mine.










Yeah, Editor-sizes PM space FTW!

_*high-five*_


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I have room for a few thousand more in mine.










Of which, I got my case in yesterday Repo! Will probably be making posts in the mod section in the next month trying to figure out how to fit everything into it


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Of which, I got my case in yesterday Repo! Will probably be making posts in the mod section in the next month trying to figure out how to fit everything into it










You better post in mah section woman! (I look forward to seeing it!)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
You better post in mah section woman! (I look forward to seeing it!)

Still waiting for a suitable thread to set up camp over there.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Still waiting for a suitable thread to set up camp over there.









Right...

anyhow, out to lunch.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Still waiting for a suitable thread to set up camp over there.









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...ml#post9576096


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Right...

anyhow, out to lunch.

You just got here!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/747925-general-brainstorming-discussion-lounge-thread-modders.html#post9576096









Just needed a little push, eh?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You just got here!









Just needed a little push, eh?

I'm just tired of your nagging.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I'm just tired of you're nagging.









It's spelt "your".


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's spelt "your".

My point still stands.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
My point still stands.

As does mine.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
As does mine.


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's spelt "your".

It's "spelled".

Unless, of course, we're talking about a species of wheat.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IrDewey* 
It's "spelled".

Unless, of course, we're talking about a species of wheat.

She's European, we forgive her for her incongruities.


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
She's European, we forgive her for her incongruities.

And it's abundance of body hair.









(I haven't decioded on a gender yet)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
She's European, we forgive her for her incongruities.

No, I'm English... speaking English.


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, I'm English... speaking English.

We speak american here.









Y'all best be shootin' off dem wurk yoonitz!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IrDewey* 
We speak american here.









Y'all best be shootin' off dem wurk yoonitz!

I think you'll find "American" is simply a watered down version of English. Simplified, if you will, for the average American mindset.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, I'm English... speaking English.

You live in Ireland. Not England.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I think you'll find "American" is simply a watered down version of English. Simplified, if you will, for the average American mindset.

In all actuality English (whether American or British) is heavily derived from Germanic roots but is and has been encultured by many other languages including Latin and Spanish as well.









Edit: Ohhh, I doubled. I'm a naughty boy.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
You live in Ireland. Not England.









Yes I do. I _live_ in Ireland.

Did you miss this conversation yesterday?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
In all actuality English (whether American or British) is heavily derived from Germanic roots but is and has been encultured by many other languages including Latin and Spanish as well.









Yes, but as a British colony, you Americans took British English, but couldn't handle it's complexities. So you had to dumb it down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Edit: Ohhh, I doubled. I'm a naughty boy.









Reported!


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yes, but as a British colony, you Americans took British English, but couldn't handle it's complexities. So you had to dumb it down.

Was that before or after we whooped your ass?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


Was that before or after we whooped your ass?


----------



## Aqualoon

Z just gets her panties in a twist because we Americans don't like the letter "u" as much as she does.


----------



## oliverw92

Watch it, or we'll send Dr Who to woop yo ass


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Watch it, or we'll send Dr Who to woop yo ass


----------



## oliverw92

Sonic screw driver! Take THAT america!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*











Sonic screw driver! Take THAT america!










David Tennant.


----------



## oliverw92

Seeeeee we pwn you







Although personally I find his assistants more attractive than him, especially the new one:


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









David Tennant.










More like Karen Gillan

















If I had her, and Hayley Williams, in the same room as me, I would instantly ascend to heaven as my life would be complete.









Edit: _Oli = Hivemind_


----------



## Aqualoon

Are these people from a TV show or something?


----------



## oliverw92

LOL great minds think alike SmokinWaffle









Aqualoon, have you not heard of Dr Who?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Aqualoon, have you not heard of Dr Who?


Uhh, no...I've heard of The Who


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Are these people from a TV show or something?












Damn you Minnesotans and your ignorance of British sci-fi shows!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Are these people from a TV show or something?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


LOL great minds think alike SmokinWaffle









Aqualoon, have you not heard of Dr Who?


Catherine Tate will always be the greatest assistant.


----------



## Aqualoon

I'm too busy getting headshots and folding to watch much TV, which is why I fell in love with Hulu and some video site I just paid to become apart of!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Catherine Tate will always be the greatest assistant.


But not the sexiest.


----------



## oliverw92

Catherine Tate isn't very attractive though







She's pretty dam funny, especially on her own show. New series of Dr. Who is epic though


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


But not the sexiest.










Debatable.

And where's my Hayley Fan Club?


----------



## oliverw92

My friend bought me a Paramore poster for my birthday as a joke - I kinda like them, but the main reason i listen to them is because of Hayley Williams







The poster will be going up on my wall, but i will be cutting out the rest of the band members


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


My friend bought me a Paramore poster for my birthday as a joke - I kinda like them, but the main reason i listen to them is because of Hayley Williams







The poster will be going up on my wall, but i will be cutting out the rest of the band members


----------



## hardly

If you guys start a haley williams fan club I would totally join!


----------



## oliverw92

I wasn't too impressed with the nekid photo of her though


----------



## hardly

??? I didn't see that one lol.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hardly*


If you guys start a haley williams fan club I would totally join!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Debatable.

And where's my Hayley Fan Club?


I'm just about to do it!









Uhm, where do I put it? D:


----------



## hardly

Oh wow Oliver, yeah not too impressed, she looks sickly in that picture


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I'm just about to do it!









Uhm, where do I put it? D:


Off topic lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hardly*


Oh wow Oliver, yeah not too impressed, she looks sickly in that picture










Yeah exactly - don't know what people are raving about


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I wasn't too impressed with the nekid photo of her though



Quote:



Originally Posted by *hardly*


Oh wow Oliver, yeah not too impressed, she looks sickly in that picture










No... she reminded me of Kari Byron actually.


----------



## oliverw92

Had to google her, but yeah i see where you are coming from.


----------



## hardly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No... she reminded me of Kari Byron actually.


I kinda see that, but I would rather just see Kary Byron than Hayley Williams looking like her.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vibe21*


Man, this is getting confusing.










I like to be confusing









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And that the troll in pink is the same as the Editor in black.

Which means pink=black.










I love the Editting Troll


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Had to google her, but yeah i see where you are coming from.


"Had to google her"?









Not a Mythbusters fan?


----------



## oliverw92

We don't have it


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


We don't have it


That's a shame; you're missing out.


----------



## hardly

Don't have mythbusters? I would go crazy without mythbusters. I have every episode from every season on my 1tb external


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


"Had to google her"?









Not a Mythbusters fan?


I _LOVVVVE_ the mythbusters.









Edit: YOU DON'T HAVE MYTHBUSTERS!? England is SO off my cool list!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I _LOVVVVE_ the mythbusters.









Edit: YOU DON'T HAVE MYTHBUSTERS!? England is SO off my cool list!


It's on Discovery, so he would need Sky.


----------



## hardly

Seems like if we can get Dr Who you guys should be able to get mythbusters.

OT- Got another card for folding! Scored an 8800 GTS 512mb! At the rate I'm getting new cards we will catch russia in no time


----------



## oliverw92

We get loads of your stuff - Big bang Theory, Glee, Green Wing, Friends, Chuck. I <3 Big Bang Theory









Out of all the stuff that comes here though, 10% of it is actually decent television. Loads of it is utter RUBBISH


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


"Had to google her"?









Not a Mythbusters fan?


i was kinda shocked too. shes hot....


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


We get loads of your stuff - Big bang Theory, Glee, Green Wing, Friends, Chuck. I <3 Big Bang Theory









Out of all the stuff that comes here though, 10% of it is actually decent television. Loads of it is utter RUBBISH


I'll agree with rubbish. There are maybe 4 or 5 shows I even remotely try to catch on TV anymore.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Click!!111!ONE!1ONE11


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I'll agree with rubbish. There are maybe 4 or 5 shows I even remotely try to catch on TV anymore.










And then the great ones finish for good.... 24.


----------



## Finrond

Hi everyone! I stumbled across this wonderful site a few months back and decided to fold for you guys! However, this is my first actual post! Just wanted to say hi and lets kick those TSC in the dust (for a good cause!)

-Fin


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And then the great ones finish for good.... 24.










Oh gah, I loathed that show.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Hi everyone! I stumbled across this wonderful site a few months back and decided to fold for you guys! However, this is my first actual post! Just wanted to say hi and lets kick those TSC in the dust (for a good cause!)

-Fin


Welcome to the team!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Oh gah, I loathed that show.










You would...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Oh gah, I loathed that show.










same. keifer sutherland ruined it for me


----------



## oliverw92

If you ever fancy sending me a birthday present, i'd love the first two series of Chuck on box set <3


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Hi everyone! I stumbled across this wonderful site a few months back and decided to fold for you guys! However, this is my first actual post! Just wanted to say hi and lets kick those TSC in the dust (for a good cause!)

-Fin


Welcome!! Good to have you on our side, lets take their place


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Hi everyone! I stumbled across this wonderful site a few months back and decided to fold for you guys! However, this is my first actual post! Just wanted to say hi and lets kick those TSC in the dust (for a good cause!)

-Fin


Welcome Fin! Glad to have you here, you should post more often! We don't bite (well, maybe Z does, but only a little!).


----------



## oliverw92

repo where's my postbit biatch!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Welcome Fin! Glad to have you here, you should post more often! We don't bite (well, maybe Z does, but only a little!).


well, even that little hurts....


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


repo where's my postbit biatch!


You're language is most offensive sir. I've sent the required correspondence and am currently waiting a reply sir.


----------



## Finrond

Hey thanks guys! Glad to be here. Anyone else have an i7 860 and notice that the stock cooler is a dinky little aluminum P.O.S? (no joke I will have to take a pic of it when i replace it.)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Hey thanks guys! Glad to be here. Anyone else have an i7 860 and notice that the stock cooler is a dinky little aluminum P.O.S? (no joke I will have to take a pic of it when i replace it.)


All of the stock Intel coolers are trash (or paper weights).


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
You're language is most offensive sir. I've sent the required correspondence and am currently waiting a reply sir.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
All of the stock Intel coolers are trash (or paper weights).









Actually the 980x stock cooler outperforms alot of aftermarket ones!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
You're language is most offensive sir. I've sent the required correspondence and am currently waiting a reply sir.

And I'm likely to slow things up... a bit.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 









Actually the 980x stock cooler outperforms alot of aftermarket ones!

Really? I have no experience with the i-line coolers, I was just assuming they were as horrible as the 775 ones.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
All of the stock Intel coolers are trash (or paper weights).









I agree... Tbh i even have aftermarket intel coolers in stock, so if any of my coolers fail, i have a backup so i dont have to use the useless things...
Even the amd stock cooler has got heatpipes... that thing cools like a beast, keeping overclocked athlons at 30c


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
All of the stock Intel coolers are trash (or paper weights).









Well yes I did know this, but I was just thinking that for a quadcore they may want to give something other then what I would use for an underclocked celeron (single core). I am currently undervolting my cpu at stock settings and i hit mid 80's temperature-wise when folding 8 threads.


----------



## oliverw92

Only the 980X is a decent stock heatsink - it has heatpipes and everything, it's a proper tower cooler.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Only the 980X is a decent stock heatsink - it has heatpipes and everything, it's a proper tower cooler.

what do you expect with 6cores plus HT....








I wish they gave me one of these coolers with my 920..


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

if intel gave those out with every i7 they would kill the aftermarket....


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think you'll find "American" is simply a watered down version of English. Simplified, if you will, for the average American mindset.












I'm un-friending you


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*











I'm un-friending you










We were _never_ friends.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*











I'm un-friending you










Don't laugh. Webster cut out all of the old English crap that British and Brit wannabes love, i.e, "colour" instead of "color" or "labour" instead of "labor."
That kind of useless drivel.

We are a more optimized, and efficient variant of Old English.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We were _never_ friends.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


We are a more *optimized*, and efficient variant of Old English.










So why is that spelt with a 'z', instead of 's', as many other English words used in American are spelt? How exactly is 'z' more optimised?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So why is that spelt with a 'z', instead of 's', as many other English words used in American are spelt? How exactly is 'z' more optimised?


That is how it's pronounced. However, we didn't manage to cut all the miscreants you left in the language, at least a decent amount was removed from usage.


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So why is that spelt with a 'z', instead of 's', as many other English words used in American are spelt? How exactly is 'z' more optimised?


spelled*

because we say "zee" instead of "zed". It's more vowels, therefore more efficient









Side note - The pronunciation "aluminium" make me cringe.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


spelled*

because we say "zee" instead of "zed". It's more vowels, therefore more effieicnt









Side note - The pronunciation "aluminium" make me cringe.


 Oh, and "h" is "ech", not "hech."

Conform, curse you


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


spelled*












Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


Side note - The pronunciation "aluminium" make me cringe.


Yeah, that one drives me mad.

Pretty sure I mentioned that to someone about 400 posts back...


----------



## IrDewey

I use an obscure set of letter pronunciations. You've probably never heard of them.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Yeah, that one drives me mad.

Pretty sure I mentioned that to someone about 400 posts back...










 Likely me, the post _卐_

*This is relevent, because it's been known to piss off the Russians


----------



## oliverw92

Spelt is correct, spelled isn't... fail lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Spelt is correct, spelled isn't... fail lol


Thank you.









Brits just have more sense...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Thank you.









Brits just have more sense...


 Thankfully, you aren't one.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Thankfully, you aren't one.


More Brit than you.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


More Brit than you.










You don't want to bet on that.









*Scotland is still part of Britain


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Spelt is correct, spelled isn't... fail lol


I was making fun of Brits again. "Spelled" is more common over here.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


You don't want to bet on that.









*Scotland is still part of Britain










So... US, Taiwan, and now Scotland... you've spread yourself pretty thin.

I still think I'm more British than you.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


I was making fun of Brits again. "Spelled" is more common over here.


So is obesity... doesn't mean it's right.









OH SNAP!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So... US, Taiwan, and now Scotland... you've spread yourself pretty thin.

I still think I'm more British than you.










 Believe why I got my name?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So is obesity... doesn't mean it's right.









OH SNAP!


and good hygiene....


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So is obesity... doesn't mean it's right.









OH SNAP!


Gordon Brown is British.

I win.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So is obesity... doesn't mean it's right.









OH SNAP!


 Zodaxx's brain (well... bowl of tapioca starch...








) has snapped!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Believe why I got my name?










I can't remember that conversation... something about a military maneuver?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I can't remember that conversation... something about a military maneuver?


You know exactly what I mean









However, AbleArcher83 was the ballsiest military-political manuver I can think of, in recent times.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


and good hygiene....


What?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


Gordon Brown is British.

I win.


George W. Bush.

At least we got rid of Brown.


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What?









George W. Bush.

At least we got rid of Brown.


And we got rid of Bush.

You know what, I'm feeling a bit antagonized here... I think I'll just send this work unit in for Russia


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What?









George W. Bush.

At least we got rid of Brown.


Why make fun of a good president? Look who is currently in office...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What?









George W. Bush.

At least we got rid of Brown.


Our excelent constitution did this for us.

G dubya knew what the hell he was doing, far better than Gordon Brown. At least he could get most of what he wanted past both Houses


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


And we got rid of Bush.

You know what, I'm feeling a bit antagonized here... *I think I'll just send this work unit in for Russia







*


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


And we got rid of Bush.


No you didn't; he couldn't run for another term. Brown was elected out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


You know what, I'm feeling a bit antagonized here... I think I'll just send this work unit in for Russia










1) So why would you Fold for _Russia_; what happened to American pride?

2) I'm the one arguing against 3 Americans. And I'm right! Why would _you_ be antagonised?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Our excelent constitution did this for us.

G dubya knew what the hell he was doing, far better than Gordon Brown. At least he could get most of what he wanted past both Houses










Brown inherited the job; he was taken care of as soon as demoractically possible.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No you didn't; he couldn't run for another term. Brown was elected out.

1) So why would you Fold for _Russia_; what happened to American pride?

2) I'm the one arguing against 3 Americans.* And I'm right! *Why would _you_ be antagonised?


good joke!!!!!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Ahh the folding editor engaging what some might call "political banter". Zodac, don't you know the rules?


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No you didn't; he couldn't run for another term. Brown was elected out.

1) So why would you Fold for _Russia_; what happened to American pride?

2) I'm the one arguing against 3 Americans. And I'm right! Why would _you_ be antagonised?


What if Zelda was a girl?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Ahh the folding editor engaging what some might call "political banter". Zodac, don't you know the rules?










Curse you. We almost got it kicked out.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Brown inherited the job; he was taken care of as soon as demoractically possible.


what is demoractically? ive heard of democratically, not demoractically. is that "queens english" for democratically? like aluminium is for aluminum


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No you didn't; he couldn't run for another term. Brown was elected out.

1) So why would you Fold for _Russia_; what happened to American pride?

2) I'm the one arguing against 3 Americans. And I'm right! Why would _you_ be antagonised?


 Right... believe whatever you want









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Brown inherited the job; he was taken care of as soon as demoractically possible.


 Which was to say, you got rid of an usless puppet, because nobody would support him...

At least Bush still had support going out


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Ahh the folding editor engaging what some might call "political banter". Zodac, don't you know the rules?










Nah, this is racism; pure and simple. Just got to mention a few persons of note to get my point across.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


What if Zelda was a girl?


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Curse you. We almost got his kicked out.


But... but... I thought we loved zodac


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I don't want Zodac gone, abusing the editor is basically becoming a past time in these threads.

Guess I'm saying better him/her than us.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I don't want Zodac gone, abusing the editor is basically becoming a past time in these threads.

Guess I'm saying better him/her than us.


Haha... no chance.

I'm far too cute for the Staff to get rid of me.









I'll blame some of you guys, and get away with it all.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


But... but... I though we loved zodac










we do, like we love smashing pumpkins (the activity not the band)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I don't want Zodac gone, abusing the editor is basically becoming a past time in these threads.

Guess I'm saying better him/her than us.


 Mostly because I am such a superior replacement (that should convince him to stay







).


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


we do, like we love smashing pumpkins (the activity not the band)


I love 1979!


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Mostly because I am such a superior replacement (that should convince him to stay







).


la




























:


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Ugh that whole album was pretty meh. A few exceptions but nothing like Siamese Dream or Gish.


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Ugh that whole album was pretty meh. A few exceptions but nothing like Siamese Dream or Gish.


Mellon Collie is the greatest album ever written!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Mostly because I am such a superior replacement (that should convince him to stay







).


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


Mellon Collie is the greatest album ever written!


can we please go back the abusing zodac. i think (s)he is getting depressed from lack of attention


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Sir, I would request you put down that glass tube with which you consume crack cocaine, and check yourself into the nearest rehabilitation clinic. Mellon Collie isn't even the best album Smashing Pumpkins ever did, let alone ever.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












 Yep, s/he is staying


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Sir, I would request you put down that glass tube with which you consume crack cocaine, and check yourself into the nearest rehabilitation clinic. Mellon Collie isn't even the best album Smashing Pumpkins ever did, let alone ever.


EVER!

The Brits caused the holocaust!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Yep, s/he is staying










Nah... just wounding you before I leave...

I hear TSC! need a hand with their Folding section...


----------



## zodac

*Under 4 million!







*


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


EVER!

The Brits caused the *holocaust*!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah... just wounding you before I leave...

I hear TSC! need a hand with their Folding section...


 I sense a final solution to Zodac's treachery...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Under 4 million!







*


we were under 4 million earlier today.....


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy




----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


we were under 4 million earlier today.....


It wasn't official until it was in pink text? I got nothing after that.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I sense a final solution to Zodac's treachery...


Kill all Jews?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


we were under 4 million earlier today.....


We were distracting it,


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Under 4 million!







*


I'm afraid your graph isn't statistically kosher. You forgot the break on the Y-Axis. I was excited until I saw the graph started at 2 Mil.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IrDewey* 
I'm afraid your graph isn't statistically kosher. You forgot the break on the Y-Axis. I was excited until I saw the graph started at 2 Mil.










Google Docs. Don't give me any more reason to rant about it.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Sure blame Google for your obvious shortcomings. Way to pass the buck there Kueeng.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Google Docs. Don't give me any more reason to rant about it.









Oh, well.

Lets hope Office 2010 web is:

better
or
gives a good kick for Google Docs to improve








.


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Google Docs. Don't give me any more reason to rant about it.









I shall write a strongly worded letter.

Anyway, I'm off to bed. SATs in the morning. If there's one thing the UK has us beat on is these damn standardized tests.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Sure blame Google for your obvious shortcomings. Way to pass the buck there *Kueeng*.

Did you start with "King", switch to "Queen", then *go back* to "King"?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yes, otherwise it would have been completely ridiculous.


----------



## adzsask

9000+ PPD until you stop ranting or my 275 melts to my mobo LOL


----------



## hardly

Over 9000?!?!?!?!


----------



## adzsask

yes why is that bad ?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hardly* 
Over 9000?!?!?!?!

Nice


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Hmm perhaps I should pull the trigger on a couple more 260's this coming week, I really did like being in the top 5 producers for those few days.

Sorry for the OT, just a random thought. And now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## hardly

YouTube- Dragonball Z Burst Limit: OVER 9000! w/ Original Audio
For adzsask


----------



## adzsask

thanks man i LOLed for a couple mins good old toon their. +


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Hmm perhaps I should pull the trigger on a couple more 260's this coming week, I really did like being in the top 5 producers for those few days.

Sorry for the OT, just a random thought. And now back to our regularly scheduled programming.

go bigger, 285's would be nice


----------



## adzsask

no 260.275 my 275 folds faster then a 280 and par with a 285 with a mild overclock.


----------



## hardly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
go bigger*est*, 2*9*5's would be nice

Fixed


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yeah I was thinking that too but you can still get brand new 260's from TigerDirect. It was either 2 260's or a 275 CO-OP but I think two cards would be better for me.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hardly* 
Fixed

* GTX480


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I have a 260 that will keep up with most 275's and not too far behind most 285's. I'm kind of partial anymore.

Once I build a new rig probably at the end of the year I'll start stacking 470's.


----------



## zodac

Why is this thread only rated 4 stars?

*EDIT:* How many replies until someone blames me? I think 2.


----------



## hardly

Duh!, not sure what I was thinking. What kind of PPD do those pull anyway?

@zodac, because you werent here for the last couple pages









You were wrong, first reply.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Yeah I was thinking that too but you can still get brand new 260's from TigerDirect. It was either 2 260's or a 275 CO-OP but I think two cards would be better for me.

Co-op!!!!! its 2 cards in one!


----------



## ablearcher

Haha, only two!


----------



## FiX

New card, oven baked








Nvidia 8800GTX
Just started folding. Should pull more than my original 4000ppd, I may see if I can get my 9600GSO folding as well.
This 8800GTX has cap squeal


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why is this thread only rated 4 stars?

*EDIT:* How many replies until someone blames me? I think 2.

Cause my rating was 1 star!!!

Joking, I rate 5!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hardly* 
Duh!, not sure what I was thinking. What kind of PPD do those pull anyway?

@zodac, because you werent here for the last couple pages









You were wrong, first reply.

Ahh... I'm using 100 posts/page, so your answer is invalid.


----------



## adzsask

i agree if the coop was out i would have gotten it over the shiny msi coolered 275 in a heartbeat


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Co-op!!!!! its 2 cards in one!

Yeah but it's only a 275 and a 250. I'm thinking that two 260's that OC well would have a better output.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adzsask* 
i agree if the coop was out i would have gotten it over the shiny msi coolered 275 in a heartbeat

TigerDirect still has the CO-OP cards in stock. About the same prices as two 260's.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FiX* 
New card, oven baked








Nvidia 8800GTX
Just started folding. Should pull more than my original 4000ppd, I may see if I can get my 9600GSO folding as well.
This 8800GTX has cap squeal









You get used to the squeal after a while.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ahh... I'm using 100 posts/page, so your answer is invalid.









So you admit to pagehax cheats?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Yeah but it's only a 275 and a 250. I'm thinking that two 260's that OC well would have a better output.

get 2 co-ops.... 2 275's and 2 250's beat 2 260's


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
So you admit to pagehax cheats?









Nah... I cheat at other things.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You get used to the squeal after a while.









i baked my gx2.... no cap squeal....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
get 2 co-ops.... 2 275's and 2 250's beat 2 260's

Get GTX480. GPU3 already favors these cards, and GPU2 is bound to be phased out.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I don't have the money for 2 CO-OP's right now. Or that would be my obvious choice.

On another note, I thought I read that GPU3 doesn't play well with the 200 series cards. Is that true?


----------



## adzsask

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Yeah but it's only a 275 and a 250. I'm thinking that two 260's that OC well would have a better output.

TigerDirect still has the CO-OP cards in stock. About the same prices as two 260's.

i allready bought my card 8 months ago







lol next is a 470 or 480


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
i baked my gx2.... no cap squeal....

I didn't mean because of baking or anything; just that you get used to the squeal.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Get GTX480. GPU3 already favors these cards, and GPU2 is bound to be phased out.

Listen to him.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Get GTX480. GPU3 already favors these cards, and GPU2 is bound to be phased out.

If GPU 3 doesn't play well with GPU 2 and the 200 series cards, then I don't have enough PCI-E slots across my machines to house displaced cards.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I didn't mean because of baking or anything; just that you get used to the squeal.









yeah most people get cap squeal from baking though as the caps arent rated for 385F, thats ~175C for you foreigners


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
If GPU 3 doesn't play well with GPU 2 and the 200 series cards, then I don't have enough PCI-E slots across my machines to house displaced cards.

It has difficulty with 200 series GPUs, but I would think Stanford would sort that out before phasing out GPU2.


----------



## adzsask

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Listen to him.









FINE!!!, only cause your kinda cute


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adzsask* 
FINE!!!, only cause your kinda cute









"Kinda"?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Well I say I don't have room I could put all the 260's in my sig rig if I bought a bigger PSU. But then I'd have my K9A2 with only one card, which bothers me, since I don't like to put all my PPD in one basket if you will.


----------



## adzsask

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
"Kinda"?









ok EXTREMELY, happy now didn't want to kiss A$$


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adzsask* 
FINE!!!, only cause your kinda cute










never say that again. (s)he is not cute


----------



## adzsask

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
never say that again. (s)he is not cute

freedom !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! braveheart style LOL


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
yeah most people get cap squeal from baking though as the caps arent rated for 385F, thats ~175C for you foreigners

This only applies during electrical operation. The actual PCB SMT baking occurs ~400F.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
never say that again. (s)he is not cute

Well.. if I was the girl in my avatar, I think it would be unfair to say I'm not cute.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If you were the girl in your avatar, I could say I've seen your breasts too.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well.. if I was the girl in my avatar, I think it would be unfair to say I'm not cute.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
If you were the girl in your avatar, I could say I've seen your breasts too.









Hey, Punchy is watching, keep NORMAL, curse you!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
If you were the girl in your avatar, I could say I've seen your breasts too.









We do *not* discuss that picture.

Rule #1 of the Hayley Williams fan club. And I'm enforcing those rules everything (I have power).


----------



## adzsask

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well.. if I was the girl in my avatar, I think it would be unfair to say I'm not cute.









FALSE ADVERTISEMENT!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
If you were the girl in your avatar, I could say I've seen your breasts too.









lol, now things are getting interesting.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We do *not* discuss that picture.

Rule #1 of the Hayley Williams fan club. And I'm enforcing those rules everything (I have power).









Only in the box they tied you into


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We do *not* discuss that picture.

Rule #1 of the Hayley Williams fan club. And I'm enforcing those rules everything (I have power).









Well well well, looks like I hit a nerve. Thank you twitpics.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well.. if I was the girl in my avatar, I think it would be unfair to say I'm not cute.









if you were hayley williams i might say you were cute but youre not. youre just a (s)he


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Only in the box they tied you into









I chose this box.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Well well well, looks like I hit a nerve. Thank you twitpics.









*sigh* so much for our recruiting drive...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Well well well, looks like I hit a nerve. Thank you twitpics.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I chose this box.

And now look at the mess


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
And now look at the mess









Should have seen it before I came in.


----------



## Tank

Woot, were closing in on them


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Should have seen it before I came in.









I was lurking for quite a while, remember?

Having no guides is not a mess, btw.

At least staying on topic was valued









Not that I care


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
At least staying on topic was valued









What is this on topic that you speak of? This is a foreign concept to me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I was lurking for quite a while, remember?

Having no guides is not a mess, btw.

At least staying on topic was valued









Not that I care









In my defence, I only became "Troll" Editor _after_ the CC (as a consequence of *not winning*).

Until then, I was a pretty decent Editor.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


What is this on topic that you speak of? This is a foreign concept to me.


 Get out, foriegner!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


In my defence, I only became "Troll" Editor _after_ the CC (as a consequence of *not winning*).

Until then, I was a pretty decent Editor.










 You are hardworking, which is why you still garner *some* respect...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


You are hardworking, which is why you still garner *some* respect...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Get out, foriegner!!










Yeah Foreigner you're music is horrible and you should fade into history where no one can remember you! Who let those guys in here anyways, what a terrible band.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Yeah Foreigner you're music is horrible and you should fade into history where no one can remember you! Who let those guys in here anyways, *what a terrible band*.


If that was directed to me, you'll regret it.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Yeah Foreigner you're music is horrible and you should fade into history where no one can remember you! Who let those guys in here anyways, what a terrible band.


 Notice I didn't use caps









I don't care for that band.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

No there really is a horrible 70's band called Foreigner.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


No there really is a horrible 70's band called Foreigner.


 And that isn't what I said


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I interpret how I feel. And that's how I saw it. Thanks for reminding how bad those guys are.


----------



## ablearcher

BTW, I'm running a (two!?







) Zodac violation(s), I just wonder when s/he is gonna catch them...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


No there really is a horrible 70's band called Foreigner.



That's alright then; you're off the list.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Seriously youtube some of their crap. You'll see what I mean, then you'll want a shot of Jameson's and a Guiness to block that from memory.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


BTW, I'm running a (two!?







) Zodac violation(s), I just wonder when s/he is gonna catch them...


Ha.. unfortunately I can't change your sig, and don't want to disturb those who can.









I've told you beofre; I see all.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

So I think the Folding forum needs an pure off topic thread (different from trash talking). I mean seriously, we thread crap all over the place here.


----------



## zodac

I don't think it's a problem until the Editor in charge says something about it.

And I'm not complaining.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Just a thought, probably the beer talking at this point. After about 3-4 I start making sense. Can't say so much for the before and after though.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Just a thought, probably the beer talking at this point. After about 3-4 I start making sense. Can't say so much for the before and after though.


That must be that "In the zone" i hear athletes talking about.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Haha yeah but after 5-6 the zone starts to transform into the Twilight Zone. After that all bets are off.


----------



## zodac

Wow... this came to a pretty sudden stop...


----------



## kcuestag

Stopped folding for a while.

I am checking my HD5970's cooler to see if I can fix the rattling noise from my HD5970 ... It is pretty annoying me, I don't want to RMA it


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wow... this came to a pretty sudden stop...


 Most of us went to sleep...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Stopped folding for a while.

I am checking my HD5970's cooler to see if I can fix the rattling noise from my HD5970 ... It is pretty annoying me, I don't want to RMA it










 There is a fix, on this forums. Search for it. If you cannot find it, ask, I'll help find it. Something to do with "foxconn fan," iirc.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Most of us went to sleep...

There is a fix, on this forums. Search for it. If you cannot find it, ask, I'll help find it. Something to do with "foxconn fan," iirc.

I found a person who fixed it by removing the stock fan and putting another fan from a HD4xx0 series card, but I dont have another graphic card to take the fan from -.-

Is it another kind of fix you're talking about?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Buy a aftermarket cooler for it and you are set and the card overclocks better and is cooler


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Buy a aftermarket cooler for it and you are set and the card overclocks better and is cooler


That aint happening.

The only aftermarket cooler for HD5970 is Artic Cooling Accelero Extreme and it kills the DVI ports so no thanks....


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


That aint happening.

The only aftermarket cooler for HD5970 is Artic Cooling Accelero Extreme and it kills the DVI ports so no thanks....


liquid cooling my friend


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


liquid cooling my friend










That's an option I wish I could afford







But that ain't happening either lol.

I guess I will end up RMA'ing the card sometime next week if I keep getting pissed at that noise


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

]
Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


That's an option I wish I could afford







But that ain't happening either lol.

I guess I will end up RMA'ing the card sometime next week if I keep getting pissed at that noise


just get a coolit eco 240 and a 5970 waterblock and you can create a makeshift wc rig


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


]

just get a coolit eco 240 and a 5970 waterblock and you can create a makeshift wc rig


I can't afford that m8


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I can't afford that m8










thats too bad


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I can't afford that m8


















we do what we can with what we've got


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


thats too bad










Indeed.

I could easily solve it by sending it to RMA, but I don't want to spend a month without Pc...

But on the other hand, that rattle noise is so annoying...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*









we do what we can with what we've got


Too true.


----------



## kcuestag

I would LOVE to have an Accelero Extreme 5970 cooler, but there is a high chance of killing your DVI ports, although for those who didn't kill any DVI port, the cooler works great and it is very silent + cool (The card), I wish I had it installed properly already, but im afraid of breaking it, and breaking a 550â‚¬ card is worse than buying a 200â‚¬ liquid cooling set lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Anyways, back to Folding on CPU


----------



## [CyGnus]

How does a cooler kill a dvi port?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
How does a cooler kill a dvi port?

It does a short-circuit on the DVI ports some-how, im not buying that piece of ***** cooler.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

you really should just ebay it and your processor for a 480/470/465 and 1055T


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
you really should just ebay it and your processor for a 480/470/465 and 1055T

Nah man, I am a gamer mostly (I fold just when I dont play), so an X6 is useless for me, and a GTX480 would give me more PPD, but less performance on gaming, so I am staying with the HD5970.

I'll just RMA de HD5970 and get one without that ratle noise, i'll be happy with that.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Nah man, I am a gamer mostly (I fold just when I dont play), so an X6 is useless for me, and a GTX480 would give me more PPD, but less performance on gaming, so I am staying with the HD5970.

I'll just RMA de HD5970 and get one without that ratle noise, i'll be happy with that.


the 1055t can overclock beyond what the 965 can though. and at 1080p, you wont be able to tell the difference between the two cards. and because some games dont play nicely with dual gpu's the 480 might outperform the 5970

EDIT: just got a 6040, so no more smp points til monday morning


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


the 1055t can overclock beyond what the 965 can though. and at 1080p, you wont be able to tell the difference between the two cards. and because some games dont play nicely with dual gpu's the 480 might outperform the 5970

EDIT: just got a 6040, so no more smp points til monday morning










Thanks for trying, but no offense, I don't think I want to change any PC part right now









All games I play perform perfect with dual-card







So I don't feel the need to downgrade to a GTX480, but thanks.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thanks for trying, but no offense, I don't think I want to change any PC part right now









All games I play perform perfect with dual-card







So I don't feel the need to downgrade to a GTX480, but thanks.


no problem just trying to get you the best bang for your buck


----------



## Magus2727

Because of this I will now be folding at 100X the points.... just like stickers and racing stripes on a car make it go faster..
























You didn't see any thing...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 







Because of this I will now be folding at 100X the points.... just like stickers and racing stripes on a car make it go faster..
























You didn't see any thing...



















j/k, that is a nice decal


----------



## Magus2727

I was board at work and drew... I can color inside the lines....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 









j/k, that is a nice decal









i kinda like it, but it wont ever be on the side of my pc. i dont even have a dvd drive cuz i think theyre ugly...


----------



## Magus2727

I don't think I will either... I just wanted to see what it looked like... its on my PC at work... so it will look different on my PC....


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, I am having some weird issue.

With SMP Client (CPU) I noticed PPD was going down to 4.5k

Then I realised my CPU usage was from 50% to 90% changing all the time.

What's going on? :/


----------



## Magus2727

what SMP core do you have?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


what SMP core do you have?


According to SMP:

Core: GRO-A3

Why?


----------



## Magus2727

there are some cores that you get even with a -smp 4 command and advance options that does not utilize all cores and it will cause fluctuation like that.

If your TPF and PPD in what ever Point viewer your using are all normal then I would think it mught have just been a glitch...


----------



## kcuestag

No, the PPD has dropped almost 2.5k according to HFM, something is not right here.


----------



## Magus2727

what is the TPF? and what was it before/normal?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Also what project WU is it? If it's a 6041 that would be normal. Those things take forever to fold but you get a bigger point payoff once it's done.


----------



## godofdeath

omg its so hot, man i dont get why the russians arent ahead since they are far up north


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
omg its so hot, man i dont get why the russians arent ahead since they are far up north

cuz this is america and here in america we dont settle for 8th place, oh and neither do all of the other countries represented by this forum


----------



## zodac

(sigh) No archer, Aqua or repo and this section just isn't that fun...

The rest of you "Folders" better step up your game; it's been far too on-topic tonight!


----------



## Andy.Yung

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
cuz this is america and here in america we dont settle for 8th place, oh and neither do all of the other countries represented by this forum









Way to c.y.a.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
(sigh) No archer, Aqua or repo and this section just isn't that fun...

The rest of you "Folders" better step up your game; it's been far too on-topic tonight!

Sorry was too busy looking at "that" picture again. I may just put it up as my wallpaper.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Sorry was too busy looking at "that" picture again. I may just put it up as my wallpaper.

Feel free... oh, and post some SSs too.

That way I can get you banned!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Oh I'd edit out the "juicier bits". Don't want to anger the powers that be.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Oh I'd edit out the "juicier bits". Don't want to anger the powers that be.

Too late.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andy.Yung*









Way to c.y.a.


I wouldnt want the trolling leprechaun editor to get mad


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I wouldnt want the trolling leprechaun editor to get mad


I don't get mad.

I get stabby.








(Imagine it's a knife.)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

All I'm seeing is a leprechaun trying to stab me over a pot of gold or a bowl of Lucky Charms. Oh the mental image is awesome.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


All I'm seeing is a leprechaun trying to stab me over a pot of gold or a bowl of Lucky Charms. Oh the mental image is awesome.


You'll need to factor in the fact that I'm a fair bit taller than most leprechauns... and I don't have the beard either.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You'll need to factor in the fact that I'm a fair bit taller than most leprechauns... and I don't have the beard either.


i highly doubt that....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i highly doubt that....


You got me... I'm actually quite short.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You got me... I'm actually quite short.


with a beard.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


with a beard.....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

i knew you werent a girl


----------



## zodac




----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Bearded ladies belong in the circus, not on OCN as a folding editor. Know your place in life freak.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Bearded ladies belong in the circus,* not on OCN as a folding editor*. Know your place in life freak.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Bearded ladies belong in the circus, not on OCN as a folding editor. Know your place in life freak.










i think a zoo would be more fitting. I got hayley williams as my background..... and itss "that" picture


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i think a zoo would be more fitting. I got hayley williams as my background..... and itss "that" picture


Did you get that [COLOR] error while using Chrome?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Did you get that [COLOR] error while using Chrome?


nah, it was in ie8 on my gf's netbook. my pc is folding and my mac is MIA while i wait for toshiba to rma my hdd. and the gaming rig isnt worth running for trolling OCN


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


nah, it was in ie8 on my gf's netbook. my pc is folding and my mac is MIA while i wait for toshiba to rma my hdd. and the gaming rig isnt worth running for trolling OCN


Hmmm...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hmmm...










trolling editor mode? really?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


trolling editor mode? really?


I don't switch modes by accident.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't switch modes by accident.


"hmmm...." doesnt sound very official. sounds like IE8 problems


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


"hmmm...." doesnt sound very official. sounds like IE8 problems


Oh no! I did that by accident!

/irony.

Anyway, the reason I asked was because while I was in Linux, that constantly happened to me. When multiquoting, I'd type out my answer, then select the first reply, used the drop-down menu and changed it to pink. Now the colour change button had also changed to pink.

But when I selected the second reply and just clicked the colour button (not using the drop-down menu), I got that "rgb" error too.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh no! I did that by accident!

/irony.

Anyway, the reason I asked was because while I was in Linux, that constantly happened to me. When multiquoting, I'd type out my answer, then select the first reply, used the drop-down menu and changed it to pink. Now the colour change button had also changed to pink.

But when I selected the second reply and just clicked the colour button (not using the drop-down menu), I got that "rgb" error too.


i have no idea why it happened, must just be a glitch. what are you doing in linux? you have a Pentium D not an i7


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i have no idea why it happened, must just be a glitch. what are you doing in linux? you have a Pentium D not an i7


Someone had to make the guides.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Someone had to make the guides.










 except for the bigadv one


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


except for the bigadv one










Do you mean the VMware.... or -bigadv in Linux?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Do you mean the VMware.... or -bigadv in Linux?


well since you can't run -bigadv, id say the -bigadv one


----------



## kcuestag

Something is not right here....

My SMP is not even using 50% of all cores ...

It goes between 15% and 50% all the time and I am @ 5.4k ppd, what's going on here?

Why is it only using such small amount of cpu ? :/


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


well since you can't run -bigadv, id say the -bigadv one


Well, I didn't do the VMware, since we already have a managed one.

And I *did* do the -bigadv in the SMP guide; you only need to add an extra flag, and that's in the guide.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Something is not right here....

My SMP is not even using 50% of all cores ...

It goes between 15% and 50% all the time and I am @ 5.4k ppd, what's going on here?

Why is it only using such small amount of cpu ? :/


When in doubt... reinstall. If this is happening on an a3 WU and no ATi GPU running, reinstall it and it should sort itself out.


----------



## zodac

WTH? _Someone_ explain to me why we're 120k *behind* them today?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
WTH? _Someone_ explain to me why we're 120k *behind* them today?









Maybe because their Russian government provided a bunch of 980X's to everyone to kick our ass. Joking.

Well, I didn't fold much today, half a WU then started playing a bit, remember, this ain't a folding rig, this is my gaming rig so I only fold whenever I don't play.

But still, 120k behind in 1 day that's a lot, fck, Im going to leave it folding all night.


----------



## Magus2727

I just got my Remote farm up and running.... that may help add some points... dont know how many.....


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
WTH? _Someone_ explain to me why we're 120k *behind* them today?









Perhaps people have gone over to the dark side by clicking the banner that PNY is advertising...







...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Perhaps people have gone over to the dark side by clicking the banner that PNY is advertising...







...

Not that any of us care about them


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
WTH? _Someone_ explain to me why we're 120k *behind* them today?









They must be stealing our WUs! I did not get credit for one of mine in this last update.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
WTH? _Someone_ explain to me why we're 120k *behind* them today?









cuz you only make 4k ppd.... oh and im stuck on a 6040.....


----------



## godofdeath

omg i see red ahhhhhhhh


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


cuz you only make 4k ppd.... oh and im stuck on a 6040.....


Yeah, but I'm making the same (in fact 4.2k today







), so my PPD hasn't gone down...


----------



## Magus2727

Looks like some of the machines I fold on in my farm have been upgraded to i7's... 890 series on one... not sure on the others....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but I'm making the same (in fact 4.2k today







), so my PPD hasn't gone down...


you need to make another 123k, okay?


----------



## godofdeath

if only gtx 260s were cheaper i woulda went and gotten 2


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Looks like some of the machines I fold on in my farm have been upgraded to i7's... 890 series on one... not sure on the others....


So why hasn't your PPD skyrocketed yet?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i stopped my clients today, temps were mad...







even at stock speeds everything is overheating in here. And the case has got decent airflow...








Everything is working again now, temps dropped a bit...
besides that, my i7 is working on a 6041...


----------



## LightSpeedIII

after I get in 10 a3 units its bigadv all the way on my side, expect another ~25k ppd coming our way soon


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So why hasn't your PPD skyrocketed yet?


Because I just started them up.....


----------



## Magus2727

So If i don't want to do Big adv units... right now the flag I had was -smp 2 -verbosity 9 due to the old CPU's being dual cores... with the i7's I would have -smp 8 right? the only real change?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


So If i don't want to do Big adv units... right now the flag I had was -smp 2 -verbosity 9 due to the old CPU's being dual cores... with the i7's I would have -smp 8 right? the only real change?


Or just -smp.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


WTH? _Someone_ explain to me why we're 120k *behind* them today?










I am at 25% at best till I can get the ac back. rigs keep thermal throttling







so thats 30-40k of that


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I am at 25% at best till I can get the ac back. rigs keep thermal throttling







so thats 30-40k of that


So... completely your fault then.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So... completely your fault then.


actually I blame our relatives as it went out when the stopped by









its actually the freon is low so the ac will run for a few min then ice over thaw out and repeat


----------



## zodac

That's better; 40k gain now. I expect at least another 150k from you guys by the end of the day! :whip:


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That's better; 40k gain now. I expect at least another 150k from you guys by the end of the day! :whip:

evil little...


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That's better; 40k gain now. I expect at least another 150k from you guys by the end of the day! :whip:

Well I finally got the i7 stable at 4.1Ghz so bigadv here I come.


----------



## zodac




----------



## nomolos

got my i7 stable at 4.1 as well. However, I can only seem to run the regular windows smp client. anytime i try to run linux -bigadv client i get bsod. oh well..something is better than nothing


----------



## zodac

Ha, complaining about SMP with an i7 @ 4.1....


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomolos*


got my i7 stable at 4.1 as well. However, I can only seem to run the regular windows smp client. anytime i try to run linux -bigadv client i get bsod. oh well..something is better than nothing


Do you know the error code of the BSOD?


----------



## godofdeath

o good i thought it was red for yesterday/today or w/e but its green again


----------



## zodac

It was... but I shouted a bit and people fixed that.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It was... but I shouted a bit and people fixed that.










good job lol


----------



## nomolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


Do you know the error code of the BSOD?


most recent one was "101". I may try running it again to see if I get anything different. Just gonna wait for this smp WU to finish. I've always done -smp 7 w/ the -bigadv linux client. Maybe I should try -smp 6 and see if that makes a difference. I tried troubleshooting this for days and couldn't figure it out. Thought it was the memory at one point but after 20 passes w/ memtest found no errors.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomolos*


most recent one was "101". I may try running it again to see if I get anything different. Just gonna wait for this smp WU to finish. I've always done -smp 7 w/ the -bigadv linux client. Maybe I should try -smp 6 and see if that makes a difference. I tried troubleshooting this for days and couldn't figure it out. Thought it was the memory at one point but after 20 passes w/ memtest found no errors.


BSOD 101 = too low vcore 99% of the time.


----------



## nomolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


BSOD 101 = too low vcore 99% of the time.


i'll try upping it and see what happens. gonna run it now


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It was... but I shouted a bit and people fixed that.










always knew you were a big meanie


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


always knew you were a big meanie











Never denied it.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

Never denied it.










touchÃ©


----------



## zodac




----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac*


----------



## zodac




----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

















what


----------



## DullBoi

quite nice to see we are getting close, every time I submit my bigadv unit we gain alot of ground, guess some other i7 folders are also in the same upload timeframe









7 big units done. . . cant wait for the bonusses









Fold on. .


----------



## kcuestag

I wish I had an i7 to fold with, but I guess I'll stick with my 965


----------



## Prelude

Me and you both!

As soon as i get rid of this god awful 6041 ill actually finish a wu a day haha


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


Me and you both!

As soon as i get rid of this god awful 6041 ill actually finish a wu a day haha


Why don't you fold with those HD5770? I'm sure you'll make more PPD than that i3


----------



## Prelude

Oh god no.. 5770s jsut fall flat on their face folding. I get an average of 6k ppd on the i3 and only 2.5k-3k on the 5770. 7kish together and with the temps the way they are i dont want the heat haha.

Getting a 9800gt for that : P


----------



## nomolos

i give up on -bigadv folding for now. guess i'm just gonna have to "settle" for 16.6k PPD doing standard windows smp folding.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
i give up on -bigadv folding for now. guess i'm just gonna have to "settle" for 16.6k PPD doing standard windows smp folding.









"settle"? i get that with my 965 and a gx2, youre getting that with just a processor....


----------



## nomolos

that's why i put it in quotes...lol


----------



## mitchbowman

ive just started -bigadv folding and i have to say it a PITA to setup
but now i get 50,000 pt a WU im happy


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah, I think I'm just going to wait for Win 7 -big adv and concentrate on OC'ing/SMP folding with my proc


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Yeah, I think I'm just going to wait for Win 7 -big adv and concentrate on OC'ing/SMP folding with my proc


Hey baby!


----------



## Oo Alias oO

Im joining in with my PS3 and PC folding, although im using the GPU2 client for my PC, cant seem to get SMP working :S


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Hey baby!










Mornin suga


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Mornin suga









:







Hehe


----------



## Magus2727

Hey Zodac.... does this make you happy?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=503430

We shall see how often I complete that many WU's on these new machines... Thank you University for upgrading to i7's


----------



## Aqualoon

What are you folding on now Magus?


----------



## Magus2727

the remote machines that use to have AMD Athlon +3700's now all have i7-860's... they fold much better









So i have 10, i7-860's folding away along with my sig rig... I might pass you you Aqua!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


the remote machines that use to have AMD Athlon +3700's now all have i7-860's... they fold much better










Nice, I just snorted coffee all over my scrubs


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


the remote machines that use to have AMD Athlon +3700's now all have i7-860's... they fold much better









So i have 10, i7-860's folding away along with my sig rig... I might pass you you Aqua!


With ten i7s you will do just that


----------



## DQ Hero

I have a server MB with dual 3.2ghz single cores cpus, and old p4 system and my i7 i will be folding on once i move into my new house. Will go for broke once i get those setup(and i have an extra i7 im going to turn into a pure folding rig.)


----------



## zodac

400k gain!


----------



## Magus2727

Holly Moses!!! I like having these i7's..... half of them were still only folding on 2 cores (had not changed over the -smp 2 command I use to have) and two of them are 78 cores...


----------



## zodac

So... 600k gain tomorrow?


----------



## Magus2727

who knows... I have made 37K Points so far today...


----------



## zodac

A new top 20 producer then?


----------



## Magus2727

as long as school is out.... or on the week ends.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
as long as school is out.... or on the week ends.

nice


----------



## Magus2727

I can log into a lot more... but have already be "cautioned" about making the computers run slow, that was before with the dual cores running on both... I think if i kick back to 4 cores that leaves 4 open so it will still run faster then before and most the programs on the machines cant run on multi cores any way. I am just logging into 1/3 of the computers in 1 out of 3 labs... I assuming they have all switched over, I could have 90 i7's all running MWHAHAHAHA and then admin would kick me out... (remember I do have permission to run these... but need to be courteous thus the "caution/warring")


----------



## zodac

Well, -smp 4 on 90 i7s would do _just fine.







_


----------



## Prelude

Nah, -bigadv all those babies!
Can anyone say 2.2millionupdate in two days haha : P


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well, -smp 4 on 90 i7s would do _just fine.







_

thats the spirit


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prelude* 
Nah, -bigadv all those babies!
Can anyone say 2.2millionupdate in two days haha : P

I would like a nice boost for the Foldathon Magus... I _really_ wanna pass the Russians by this weekend.


----------



## Magus2727

HAHAHA.... sorry... 10's I think all i can get away with and still be able to keep folding.


----------



## Prelude

Do it do it do it do it!
Folding peer pressure!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
HAHAHA.... sorry... 10's I think all i can get away with and still be able to keep folding.

Well you are still a good man for putting in the extra effort ;]


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
HAHAHA.... sorry... 10's I think all i can get away with and still be able to keep folding.

10 is still a lot of ppd


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


HAHAHA.... sorry... 10's I think all i can get away with and still be able to keep folding.


They better be -smp 8 until the end of the week then.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


They better be -smp 8 until the end of the week then.










this is why you never tell z you might have more hardware


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


this is why you never tell z you might have more hardware










At least I'm not asking him for them.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


At least I'm not asking him for them.










no just asking him to get kicked out of that establishment _much_ better


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


no just asking him to get kicked out of that establishment _much_ better

















Would it be better to give him a choice between the two?


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


They better be -smp 8 until the end of the week then.










Or at least -smp 7 : P


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


Or at least -smp 7 : P


That's 10 cores not being used!


----------



## Magus2727

the 10 I have are a mix between -smp and -smp 8 so... they are getting used... its is on the "nice" setting so it will get bumped but I check every so often and if someone jumps on the computer I switch the client over to another machine so I can have full use of cores...

Dont worry Zodac... I will try my best to help beat the Russian's!


----------



## Prelude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That's 10 cores not being used!









But then magnus can give those ten cores to brain washed folding children in china and the admin will be happy thinking he is helping with foreign relations!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prelude* 
But then magnus can give those ten cores to brain washed folding children in china and the admin will be happy thinking he is helping with foreign relations!









We could do something with that.

"[email protected] - Now for the Chinese too!"

(Too racist?)


----------



## Prelude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 







We could do something with that.

"[email protected] - Now for the Chinese too!"

(Too racist?)

Never!
Chinese are people too! They deserve to fold their brains(and they got big ones) out!


----------



## cyanmcleod

damn, with 10 I7s you might pass me


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

If i could fold, I would. Maybe when my next project is done i'll be able to! see you guys in 4 months XD. Kick Russia's butt for research.


----------



## mike44njdevils

What be this project, pray tell? Maybe you could set up the 470 to fold while in downtime?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


But then *magus* can give those ten cores to brain washed folding children in china and the admin will be happy thinking he is helping with foreign relations!


Fixed it... sorry pet peeve... dont know why people always put an "n" there... they do that when reading back my e-mail address also...

Dont think I could give away university/government property and not have a heap of leagal issues...









lets see in about 15 min how i did on this next update... i dont think it will be as epic...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Fixed it... sorry pet peeve... dont know why people always put an "n" there... they do that when reading back my e-mail address also...


I type out "magus", but when I read your name, I always call you "magnus" in my head.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

yay time to ignore the heat in my room and fold some more!


----------



## zodac

Not a great update there team; back down to 3.2mil.









At this rate (average of 200k a day) it'll take us *another* 2 weeks to catch them.


----------



## IrDewey

Have I expressed my hate of shader straps? I believe I have.

Anyway, got the GX2 stable again, but at 1782MHz shader. My TPF skyrocketed to 2:00, from a cool 0:50 when I was at 1836. I don't think I'll have much hair left after the summer is over.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I will be off of my parents electric next week so I will be back to 24/7 folding on my 480, and I will run the SMP 24/7
should be able to squeeze an extra 8k to help pass the Russians.

They just had a crazy big update too... what is up with that?


----------



## Magus2727

Don't under estemate the Russians!!


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


What be this project, pray tell? Maybe you could set up the 470 to fold while in downtime?


Quad 120mm rad being placed on the top of my lian-li pc-a71f to watercool 2 GTX 470's and a new i7 set up.







that is the project







. Luckily i have the little beast to hold me over while I accumulate the parts for my big computer. And I couldn't fold durring the summer here in florida







the humidity+heat will kill me.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i have been dropping 60K a day now but its going to go back down soon since i will want to do some gaming today lol.


----------



## [CyGnus]

well i am up and running after a few set backs so a healthy 29k from me from now on i hope


----------



## HighOC

WoW we are catching up!!!, HOw much time will it take me to fold my e7500 @ 3Ghz


----------



## n1helix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HighOC*


WoW we are catching up!!!, HOw much time will it take me to fold my e7500 @ 3Ghz










Depends on the WU. Here's to give you an idea.

CPU PPD DATABASE


----------



## zodac

How did we lose almost 300k since I left? What the hell are you people doing; _gaming?_

We've got a Foldathon tomorrow, and we'd *better* close that gap up.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
How did we lose almost 300k since I left? What the hell are you people doing; _gaming?_

We've got a Foldathon tomorrow, and we'd *better* close that gap up.









I just had a 10k update, 6041 unit was finally done...







But my rig will be down tonight, but back on till the foldathon is finished


----------



## Magus2727

I am not slacking.... I would like to play more of my ME2 game.... but don't have time







so my machines folds away.


----------



## mrfajita

This Foldathon we must pass TSC!


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
How did we lose almost 300k since I left? What the hell are you people doing; _gaming?_

We've got a Foldathon tomorrow, and we'd *better* close that gap up.









Wasn't me, found my NES and I have been honing my Double Dragon skills. Keep getting stuck at that butthole with the machine gun.


----------



## Aqualoon

Why am I feeling a sudden urge to play Contra?


----------



## Magus2727

I had the urge to play RC racer yester day and was disapointed when they dont have that title on the Wii... I like the fact you can get the old school games (a limited number) on the Wii.. for fairly cheap, 5 bucks...


----------



## Aqualoon

I may have to go see if I can't buy an old NES, I want to play that hockey game they had too.


----------



## Ninjastryk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
How did we lose almost 300k since I left? What the hell are you people doing; _gaming?_

We've got a Foldathon tomorrow, and we'd *better* close that gap up.










Well I'm finally on to -bigadv so HFM showing my ppd up from 50k range to about 72k-ish.


----------



## zodac

Well, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninjastryk* 
Well I'm finally on to -bigadv so HFM showing my ppd up from 50k range to about 72k-ish.

Now THAT is a nice folding machine you have there my friend!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, that's pretty awesome.










I'm glad you helped me get into Folding, it's so cool, and I can't even stop Folding


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've already told you all you're not allowed type in white.


 because it hurts Zodaxx's eyeliner setup


----------



## kcuestag

Someone wanna help me Folding on my user? Rofl, I'm soon in top 1500









But it's getting hard to pass under 1650 ... >.< Been stuck at almost same rank for a day, I can't get below that, damn it .


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've already told you all you're not allowed type in white.


I'm sorry


----------



## kcuestag

Ok i'm off to sleep guys, school tomorrow.

As usual, i'll leave my Pc turned ON folding









Hope we catch the Russians sometime soon.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Z, i sorry for using white....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


I'm sorry











Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Z, i sorry for using white....


Accepted, as long as it doesn't happen again.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Accepted, as long as it doesn't happen again.










it wont, as long as you dont catch me


----------



## Prelude

Woah!
Whats happening to our PPD here.
We are down and nearly cut in half! 
: [


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


Woah!
Whats happening to our PPD here.
We are down and nearly cut in half! 
: [


Not half, the graph starts at 2.5 Mil.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Accepted, as long as it doesn't happen again.









It happened









I so can't wait for cooler weather! All this heat has majorly stuck it to me folding, just have my sig busy making ~16000ppd.







May be cooler next week and if so I'll get all my machines pushing, pull in ~25000ppd


----------



## IrDewey

Got my GX2 back down to 1:10 TPF. I finally broke down and fiddled with the voltage table. Foldathon here I come!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


Got my GX2 back down to 1:10 TPF. I finally broke down and fiddled with the voltage table. Foldathon here I come!


what wu?


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


what wu?


One is on a 6602, the other is on a 6604.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


One is on a 6602, the other is on a 6604.


nice thats a full 3sec faster than me. what strap are you running?


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
nice thats a full 3sec faster than me. what strap are you running?

One's at 1674, the other's at 1782. Both 675 Core, 1050 Mem.


----------



## jarble

how odd I am at 1728sp 600core for all 6 cores you must be getting a bump from the core speed


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
how odd I am at 1728sp 600core for all 6 cores you must be getting a bump from the core speed









Beats me. I left everything else stock except for shaders and I bumped the vGPU a little in the firmware.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IrDewey* 
Beats me. I left everything else stock except for shaders and I bumped the vGPU a little in the firmware.

well I just finished fixing a problem with the gx2's not geting any wu's so I am not going to worry about 3sec diff atm but maybe after I get the i7 running Ill play around with the core some


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
well I just finished fixing a problem with the gx2's not geting any wu's so I am not going to worry about 3sec diff atm but maybe after I get the i7 running Ill play around with the core some









The overclocking gods would be offended if you didn't









I was getting 0:50 for a while when I was stable at 1836 MHz (don't recall the WU), but then it got real hot and I had to take it down.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


The overclocking gods would be offended if you didn't









I was getting 0:50 for a while when I was stable at 1836 MHz (don't recall the WU), but then it got real hot and I had to take it down.


got to keep the gods happy







though z would kill me if my unit production go's down again









yea myn didn't care for the 1836 strap that much ether could have fried chicken that day lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Just started up my rig again. I gave it a little break for the foldathon







Now it'll be up and running for the next days


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Just started up my rig again. I gave it a little break for the foldathon







Now it'll be up and running for the next days









nice non-white text


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
nice non-white text

thanks


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Just started up my rig again. I gave it a little break for the foldathon







Now it'll be up and running for the next days









there's no breaks
breaks = the whip


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
there's no breaks
breaks = the whip

Common, show me the whip


----------



## Magus2727

NO A3 WU's or Bigadv units for you!! I am sure the omnipotent Zodac has connections which could reach to Stanford for such adjustments....


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
NO A3 WU's or Bigadv units for you!! I am sure the omnipotent Zodac has connections which could reach to Stanford for such adjustments....









you know z would


----------



## zodac

I would _never_ abuse my abilities like that.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I would abuse my abilities like that.









Fixed









Btw, i had a stupid problem. System started FahCore_a0 and FahCore_a3 at the same time. A0 was using 12% and a3 was using 88% cpu power. Every time i tried to shut a0 down it rebooted by itselve. HFM.NET didnt get it at all, showing me offline status, getting work packet, running no frame times, running etc all the time. So i deleted the work(was at 5%) and it was fixed with a new a3.
Any idea's how this could happen?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Fixed









Btw, i had a stupid problem. System started FahCore_a0 and FahCore_a3 at the same time. A0 was using 12% and a3 was using 88% cpu power. Every time i tried to shut a0 down it rebooted by itselve. HFM.NET didnt get it at all, showing me offline status, getting work packet, running no frame times, running etc all the time. So i deleted the work(was at 5%) and it was fixed with a new a3.
Any idea's how this could happen?

I have some ideas... but because of the first part of your post, I'll be keeping them to myself.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I have some ideas... but because of the first part of your post, I'll be keeping them to myself.









haha, i like your style








And what if i ask it on a nice way?

Dear Zodac, would you please explain me the reason of this problem?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

There's the number update I was looking for...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
haha, i like your style








And what if i ask it on a nice way?

Dear Zodac, would you please explain me the reason of this problem?

I could, but that would make it seem as if I'm forgiving you.









But, since you've fixed it, doesn't seem to be a major issue anymore.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
There's the number update I was looking for...

Why?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I could, but that would make it seem as if I'm forgiving you.









But, since you've fixed it, doesn't seem to be a major issue anymore.

*sigh*








I would like to know what the problem is, so i know what i did wrong, and if i can be sure that it wont happen again...


----------



## hardly

Gaining ground on them again! Lets keep it up!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
*sigh*








I would like to know what the problem is, so i know what i did wrong, and if i can be sure that it wont happen again...









Then don't make me mad in future.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Then don't make me mad in future.









Im sorry...








Didnt know i would hurt your feelings that "easy" xD


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Im sorry...








Didnt know i would hurt your feelings that "easy" xD

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're doing it wrong.

You are hard to please...


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
You are hard to please...









That's what she said.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


That's what she said.


No I didn't...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No I didn't...










zodac, get some sleep


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


zodac, get some sleep










It doesn't sleep


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


It doesn't sleep


 At least you are using the correct terminology


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


It doesn't sleep


sorry, Zodac, get your power cable and plug it into the wall!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


sorry, Zodac, get your power cable and plug it into the wall!


Or better yet, retrieve your 90Sr core back from Russia


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


sorry, Zodac, get your power cable and plug it into the wall!


But then I can't have my computers Folding!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But then I can't have my computers Folding!










 Nuclear...

reactor...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Or better yet, retrieve your 90Sr core back from Russia










I think thats how it works


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I think thats how it works


RTG, in reality. I think Zodac is powered by one


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Nuclear...

reactor...











Beginning with the end of this post, I'm completely ignoring you until you start Folding (FOR OCN!) again.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


RTG, in reality. I think Zodac is powered by one










Thats expensive technology, explains why it uses a dell.....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Beginning with the end of this post, I'm completely ignoring you until you start Folding (FOR OCN!) again.











You may try







(and will likely succede, however, that only helps me







)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But then I can't have my computers Folding!










Im making too much mistakes tonight... Dont forget the splitter








and if you pull out the current cable, plug in the splitter and plug the folding rig cable back into the wall in 0.2 seconds your rig will be still up and running









(at least, my rig can run for 0.2-0.5 seconds without power







)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Im making too much mistakes tonight... Dont forget the splitter








and if you pull out the current cable, plug in the splitter and plug the folding rig cable back into the wall in 0.2 seconds your rig will be still up and running









(at least, my rig can run for 0.2-0.5 seconds without power







)


 Or better, yet.

Open mains.

Put finger/charging input on mains.

Enjoy









(don't do this if you are a real human, though !!!)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Looking good guys, lets give a nice push through and then keep up the great work. We can't let them catch us again.


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


You may try







(and will likely succede, however, that only helps me







)


succeed*










My dad shut down my sig rig because of the heat







. MY GX2 is still folding, and I think I got a few work units in.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


succeed*










My dad shut down my sig rig because of the heat







. MY GX2 is still folding, and I think I got a few work units in.


Slap his hands, tell him don't touch! That is what I do


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Slap his hands, tell him don't touch! That is what I do










+1...xD
I just tell him that i wont help him the next time he has problems with his car or his computer...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Slap his hands, tell him don't touch! That is what I do










 He'll likely end up dead, if he does that, lol.

Parents that already take that much control aren't to be messed with.


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
He'll likely end up dead, if he does that, lol.

Parents that already take that much control aren't to be messed with.

Well, I wasn't at home at the time, and we do share an "office" area. It's not like he straight up shut it off while I was on it.

I just say "If you don't want me to give 100% to cure cancer, then I guess that's alright"


----------



## godofdeath

i like this recent nyc cool down lol
though i dont really need it since these gentle typhoons works wonders


----------



## hardly

It's been a lot cooler here too (NC) its actually cooler outside tonight than it is in my house!


----------



## markt

*HOT*in Baton Rouge. Just plain hot.


----------



## hardly

maybe the cool front is working its way towards you guys!


----------



## CTRLurself

It's getting DOWN to the low eighties at night here... I actually had to revert to stock speeds on my Proc + GPU so the A/C would turn off while my computer was on.


----------



## Gallien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


*HOT*in Baton Rouge. Just plain hot.


pfft...it felt like 105+ in hammond on monday


----------



## mike44njdevils

When's someone going to update the first page...the last update has happened...?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


When's someone going to update the first page...the last update has happened...?


Sorry, main rig is down and all my links are on that.









I'll update it properly when I get back tonight.


----------



## Aqualoon

Having rigs down during a foldathon sucks


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

only 2.3mil behind, almost there guys








@ aqua, thats right... i hope my rig keeps it up xD


----------



## Aqualoon

I'm thinking we can make a decent push today, and then by next weekend celebrate the comfy #7 spot.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Sorry, main *Dell* is down and all my links are on that.









I'll update it properly when I get back tonight.

fixed


----------



## kcuestag

Come on guys, we can't give up on this, we need to catch the Russian!

I've had my sig rig folding on CPU non-stop since Monday, I havent done any gaming because of Folding, come on ! Let's catch them!


----------



## Aqualoon

Oh we're not giving up, have our sites for #3


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Oh we're not giving up, have our sites for #1


Fixed


----------



## Magus2727

While I would like to see #1 or #2... the fact that they are making 3-6 Million more points per day then us.... makes me think it wont happen this turn of the sentury unless they all stop folding....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


While I would like to see #1 or #2... the fact that they are making 3-6 Million more points per day then us.... makes me think it wont happen this turn of the sentury unless they all stop folding....


Yeah, I know....


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Yeah, I know....


We are the #3 producer of points, that's why we want the #3 spot


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


We are the #3 producer of points, that's why we want the #3 spot










I know and we'll get it if our PPD doesnt fall off


----------



## Sparhawk

I'm picking up some 9800's today and should have them up and running soon.


----------



## Strat79

2.2 to go! Only 6 days if we kept up this rate. Probably more like 10-12 days in reality though. Looking like we may actually do it this time.


----------



## zodac

Update incoming...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 

fixed

My sig already says it's a Dell.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Oh we're not giving up, have our sites for #3

"Sights".









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Looking like we may actually do it this time.

We better!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We better!









Yeah, else Zodac may try to kill me... w-wait!!

NOOooOoOooooooo.......!


----------



## zodac

(I know I'm late; bear with me.)

Well guys, this is the closest we've been to passing TSC! since I started this thread. That was way back in January; many of you might not have even been Folding back then.









So, a good push for the last 24 hours of the Foldathon, and hopefully by the end of this weekend, OCN will be in 7th place.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


(I know I'm late; bear with me.)

Well guys, this is the closest we've been to passing TSC! since I started this thread. That was way back in January; many of you might not have even been Folding back then.









So, a good push for the last 24 hours of the Foldathon, and hopefully by the end of this weekend, OCN will be in 7th place.




















Go OCN!!!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*











Go OCN!!!


 woot woot?


----------



## adzsask

make it stop lol, oc'ed the 275 for all she has snuck just over 10000 PPD, your welcome lol this is cutting into my killing time bigtime.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


woot woot?


Oh look; you're (partially) Folding for us again.

How you been?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adzsask*


make it stop lol, oc'ed the 275 for all she has snuck just over 10000 PPD, your welcome lol this is cutting into my killing time bigtime.


Not long now... should be less than a week at our normal pace, or 4 days if we continue yesterday's pace.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh look; you're (partially) Folding for us again.

How you been?




















*crys*


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*











*crys*


Tears of joy?


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Tears of joy?


Threads about to come to an end. Where will you guys hang out now ?


----------



## MistaBernie

If When we get within one million I think this should be a sticky till we pass them.

And then when we pass them, we should have cake.

And then I have to stop folding for a while, whilst I re-work my clocks and stress the ever-loving ^%[email protected]! out of my machine.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


Threads about to come to an end. Where will you guys hang out now ?












Check the other threads; Trash talking and Foldathon threads will be the main ones, but I'll make a thread, completely relevent to Folding, and steer it massively off topic. And we'll start this all over again.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


And then I have to stop folding for a while, whilst I re-work my clocks and stress the ever-loving ^%[email protected]! out of my machine.


If too many of us do that, they'll pass us straight back.


----------



## kcuestag

Come on guys! Keep folding!

I want to catch the Russians NOW!









Damn, my room is a damn oven, it's almost 33ÂºC in here because of PS3 + PC folding and 2 monitors ON >.< Damn!









I'm not gonna last for long with PS3 on, this temperature is killing me lol, i'll stop Folding on PS3 tomorrow, so gogogo all push all you can today!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If too many of us do that, they'll pass us straight back.










If I dont, I'll continue to randomly freeze every 12 hours or so and be basically useless in the point gaining.









Hence, when we pass the Russians, my focus will be more on stopping what folding I'm (barely) able to do at the moment, stabilize my clocks, and get -bigadv working, so I go from my measley 10-15k a day up to 25kish a day.

There's a method to my madness. I see alot of

















































in my future.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Check the other threads; Trash talking and Foldathon threads will be the main ones, but I'll make a thread, completely relevent to Folding, and steer it massively off topic. And we'll start this all over again.










Two sides of the OT coin









but in all reality, I have a new job, so I don't have the energy to do that, anymore


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


There's a method to my madness. I see alot of































































in my future.


Fixed.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Two sides of the OT coin









but in all reality, I have a new job, so I don't have the energy to do that, anymore










But... but who will argue with me?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But... but who will argue with me?










Ahem...


----------



## kcuestag

I will!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fixed.










Agreed, that's definitely more like it... I'd really like to get to that







stage sooner than later...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fixed.










Nice









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But... but who will argue with me?










Likely me. Thars nutin' laik a FE to reallar shteam mah beans!!!

Nah, you'll find somebody, you always will









EDIT: zwei Freiwillige!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Ahem...

Sorry, i should have been clear.

But... but who will argue with me and possibly win?


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I will!
















A new challenger appears!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
Agreed, that's definitely more like it... I'd really like to get to that







stage sooner than later...

I'm constantly at that stage.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Sorry, i should have been clear.

But... but who will argue with me and possibly win?


















Looks like you will all be submissive to the newer, more powerful Zodac, eh?

Gotta leave for work, now.

Have fun, y'all


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Looks like you will all be submissive to the newer, more powerful Zodac, eh?

Gotta leave for work, now.

Have fun, y'all









Leave for work?

Whaddya think _I've_ been doing all day??























Ohhh, and someone remind me to unplug my water pump from the 'Fan Only' plugs that all go directly into my fan controller on my case so that when I turn my fans down my pump doesnt turn off...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Ohhh, and someone remind me to unplug my water pump from the 'Fan Only' plugs that all go directly into my fan controller on my case so that when I turn my fans down my pump doesnt turn off...


LOL! That's not so hot Bernie...or wait, maybe it is


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


LOL! That's not so hot Bernie...or wait, maybe it is










I see what you did there..

*tries to program -rep button*






































*fails*


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


I see what you did there..

*tries to program -rep button*






































*fails*


I know how to do that...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know how to do that...










Quiet you!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Quiet you!


Oooh... not a good idea.

You're so close to 100 REP. It would be such a shame if anything were to happen to them...


----------



## MistaBernie

:


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oooh... not a good idea.

You're so close to 100 REP. It would be such a shame if anything were to happen to them...


I'll just reaquire them...appraisal section is so easy to go rep farming in...specially if you buy/sell/trade a lot of PC hardware


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*









:


Me or Aqua?

Or both?


----------



## Aqualoon

Just me


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Me or Aqua?

Or both?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I'll just reaquire them...appraisal section is so easy to go rep farming in...specially if you buy/sell/trade a lot of PC hardware










Fine... but I'll make a REP- link just for you. Then when anyone gets annoyed with you, I'll PM them the link.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Me or Aqua?

Or both?










if its both you still dont have enough for the







... Can i join please?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fine... but I'll make a REP- link just for you. Then when anyone gets annoyed with you, I'll PM them the link.












I only annoy you pinkie


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I only annoy you pinkie


Well, yeah. I'll make the link for me. And repo.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well, yeah. I'll make the link for me. And repo.


Repo loves me, gonna mod some side panels for me


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
*Repo loves me*, gonna mod some side panels for me

For now...

Just wait until you get the side panels modded... if they're perfectly done, he doesn't really love you.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
For now...

Just wait until you get the side panels modded... if they're perfectly done, he doesn't really love you.


Of course they'll be perfect, it's Repo we're talking about here!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Of course they'll be perfect, it's Repo we're talking about here!

And my point is proven....


----------



## Aqualoon

That he doesn't care if your stuff looks like crap? - I agree


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
That he doesn't care if your stuff looks like crap? - I agree

Say what you want, when he's finished your mods, you'll see the truth. And you'll apologise to me.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Say what you want, when he's finished your mods, you'll see the truth. And you'll apologise to me.

That I'll have two fermi's on water with 3 rads housed internally in my case and it will be completely badass looking...where is the downfall again?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
That I'll have two fermi's on water with 3 rads housed internally in my case and it will be completely badass looking...where is the downfall again?

You'll be with a man that no longer loves you. And it'll destroy you.

Sometimes, Folding can't fill all voids...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You'll be with a man that no longer loves you. And it'll destroy you.

Sometimes, Folding can't fill all voids...

I have already turned my back on my first love in the name of Folding, I'm prepared to go the distance and do whatever it takes.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I have already turned my back on my first love in the name of Folding, I'm prepared to go the distance and do whatever it takes.

*Did you hear that repo? DID YOU?*

Another happy couple destroyed for the good of the Fold. I think I'm going to go take a break now.


----------



## Aqualoon

We all have difficult decisions to make, after that first true sacrifice everything else just seems so minor.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


We all have difficult decisions to make, after that first true sacrifice everything else just seems so minor.


That's right... keep digging that hole...

repo... perhaps time to move on? She's made her choice.


----------



## Aqualoon

This isn't even about Repo! This was way before he came along.

Are you still sore about losing him to me?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
This isn't even about Repo! This was way before he came along.

Are you still sore about losing him to me?

I just want him to be with someone who appreciates him; I think it's clear that you don't.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I just want him to be with someone who appreciates him; I think it's clear that you don't.









Lemme guess...someone like you right? So pathetic...but keep trying to get him back. I know how to treat a guy so that he doesn't run for the door, unlike some pink lady I know.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Lemme guess...someone like you right? So pathetic...but keep trying to get him back. I know how to treat a guy so that he doesn't run for the door, unlike some pink lady I know.

I'm happy to let him go; some relationships just don't work, no matter how much they love each other.

But _you..._ you don't deserve him.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm happy to let him go; some relationships just don't work, no matter how much they love each other.

But _you..._ you don't deserve him.

Yeah...he loved you...keep telling yourself that. Wrap yourself up in your delusions because that's the only thing keeping you warm at night.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yeah...he loved you...keep telling yourself that. Wrap yourself up in your delusions because that's the only thing keeping you warm at night.

You continue to attack me, yet haven't addressed the fact that you'd give him up for Folding.

repo'd give up modding for someone he loved.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You continue to attack me, yet haven't addressed the fact that you'd give him up for Folding.

repo'd give up modding for someone he loved.

Did he give up modding for you? No? Didn't think so...guess he really didn't love you.

That's okay Princess, keep living the lie.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Did he give up modding for you? No? Didn't think so...guess he really didn't love you.

That's okay Princess, keep living the lie.

And when we were together, where was he? Not posting worklogs.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And when we were together, where was he? Not posting worklogs.


I know, sad isn't it? He had to hide it from you, like it's something to be ashamed of. I let my man work with his tools daily, keeps him in a good mood, and when he's in a good mood, I'm in a good mood.

I guess you never got to experience that, hah.


----------



## KoolGuy

Im folding on a half crippled PC. My cores are unstable my other computers are out of order. Im down to my single 8800GTX


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I know, sad isn't it? He had to hide it from you, like it's something to be ashamed of. I let my man work with his tools daily, keeps him in a good mood, and when he's in a good mood, I'm in a good mood.

I guess you never got to experience that, hah.

And where are these logs?

Another of your delusions taking hold, dear?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And where are these logs?

Another of your delusions taking hold, dear?

Oh Princess, you're right, he loves you so much, so dearly that he is with me now and all we do is speak about his undying love for you.

Feel better now sweetie?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Oh Princess, you're right, he loves you so much, so dearly that he is with me now and all we do is speak about his undying love for you.

Feel better now sweetie?

And yet you think he'll continue to love you after seeing what you've said in this thread.

Yeah, I feel better.


----------



## cbrazeau1115




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 









this...xD cant find it though, gotta ask my mom...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

today on the show we have a girl and an unidentified creature arguing







over a guy that Zodac claims to have met....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 







today on the show we have a girl and an unidentified creature arguing







over a guy theyve never actually met









1) I'm a girl.

2) I've met repo.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1) I'm a girl.

2) I've met repo.


response to 1 and 2:....sure ....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


response to 1 and 2:....sure ....


Go ask him if you want...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Go ask him if you want...


I fixed it, just for you


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I fixed it, just for you


Huh?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Huh?


This


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*









today on the show we have a girl and an unidentified creature arguing







over a guy that Zodac claims to have met....










The Princess is trying to justify why she couldn't keep a man happy. What she doesn't realize is that no girl can satisfy Repo, he needed a woman.


----------



## ablearcher

That's it, no more lunch break OCN surfing for me









Oh, and... well, those who know, know


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1) I'm a girl.

2) I've met repo.


----------



## adzsask

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*












LMAO, good stuff, prolly not the place to do so but hey i'm entertained...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


That's it, no more lunch break OCN surfing for me









Oh, and... well, those who know, know











When archer's away, the Zodac will play


----------



## mitchbowman

how did we get so far behind ???


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
how did we get so far behind ???

Well...you see...Family Guy jokes really ticked them off so their folding group got their BOINC group to switch over to the folding client for a little while and really put a stomp down on us (they have the ability to get a LOT of users folding for them).


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Well...you see...Family Guy jokes really ticked them off so their folding group got their BOINC group to switch over to the folding client for a little while and really put a stomp down on us (they have the ability to get a LOT of users folding for them).

I think that IF they got their entire team to give up BOINC and rosetaa, etc. and take up folding they could stomp us out and take #1


----------



## mitchbowman

we should get OCN's to shutdown for a day and use ALL the server's to fold -bigadv


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
we should get OCN's to shutdown for a day and use ALL the server's to fold -bigadv

that would be amazing.....and will never happen....


----------



## mitchbowman

i had never heard of BOINC or rosetaa before
im going to switch now

lol jokes


----------



## MistaBernie

*LOUD NOISES!!!!!!!*

I killed a man with a trident!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
*LOUD NOISES!!!!!!!*

I killed a man with a trident!

You might need to see a therapist... You just creeped my s*** out


----------



## hardly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
You might need to see a therapist... You just creeped my s*** out

Please don't tell me you haven't seen anchorman.


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
*LOUD NOISES!!!!!!!*

I killed a man with a trident!

How did you due that with a stick of gum?


----------



## jarble

wow epic pages are epic


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
wow epic pages are epic


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hardly* 
Please don't tell me you haven't seen anchorman.

I've seen it. It's one of the least memorable movies I've ever seen, I would never watch it again


----------



## Magus2727

WHAT!!!

"you took the only thing I cared about, so I am going to take the thing you care about most!" jack black takes Baxter and punts him off the bridge!

BEST Part of the whole movie!


----------



## maybbmay

I agree. I didn't find Anchorman memorable at all?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Did you hear that repo? DID YOU?*

Another happy couple destroyed for the good of the Fold. I think I'm going to go take a break now.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
We all have difficult decisions to make, after that first true sacrifice everything else just seems so minor.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 



















*EDIT:* 1.9 mil!


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


WHAT!!!

"you took the only thing I cared about, so I am going to take the thing you care about most!" jack black takes Baxter and punts him off the bridge!

BEST Part of the whole movie!


Jack Black? I hate you.

EDIT: Nevermind, that was Jack Black... I hate myself then.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*












<3 tho Repo!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


<3 tho Repo!


Not enough to spell things proprely when talking to him though...


----------



## godofdeath

only another 2 weeks to beat them?


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


only another 2 weeks to beat them?


Attachment 159521

Nope we are gona lose because I can't go outside cause it's too hot.


----------



## hardly

lol.


----------



## ablearcher

epic


----------



## biltong

Wow, and to think not long ago we were 13mil behind. Good timing for the foldathon ^^

GO GO GO GO OCN!

Sorry, got a lil excited there, this world cup is getting to me o.o


----------



## H3||scr3am

I'll try and get my SR-2 online and folding this weekend







should get us closer


----------



## DullBoi

hehe yes now we'll gain well







im sure other bigadv folders have also started getting bonus points


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


I'll try and get my SR-2 online and folding this weekend







should get us closer










what clients are you going to run? win smp or a combo of vmware for -bigadv plus win smp on the remaining threads?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


what clients are you going to run? win smp or a combo of vmware for -bigadv plus win smp on the remaining threads?


vmware linux -bigadv on 23 threads... leaving me one, for gaming/surfing etc... and GPU3 on the GTX480


----------



## louze001

24 threads is just insane. Cant wait to see the ppd readout on that beast. So the issue with vmware using/managing more then 8 threads is no longer a problem i am guessing.


----------



## biltong

Wait, wth is an SR-2?

EDIT: NVM. Saw your system









So you have 2 6-core CPUs both with HT? Hax I call, HAX!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biltong*


Wait, wth is an SR-2?

EDIT: NVM. Saw your system









So you have 2 6-core CPUs both with HT? Hax I call, HAX!


And the most exciting part is that he is going to donate it to me...








Running 3bigadv units must be pure win...







75kppd on the cpu's only, 15k? on the gpu, 90k total, just insane


----------



## DullBoi

madness . . .


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

1.6 million!!!!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1) I'm a girl.


I'd hit that.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


I'd hit that.


That's just wrong. Zodac's gender has yet to be confirmed.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


That's just wrong. Zodac's gender has yet to be confirmed.


Hey, hope for the best, plan for the worst!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Ok can anybody give me links to some of the threads showing me how to fold for OCN? If i do understand right you are looking for all the help you can get correct?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


That's just wrong. Zodac's gender has yet to be confirmed.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Hey, hope for the best, plan for the worst!


And that, my friends, is _*Epic.*_ Sigged...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*


Ok can anybody give me links to some of the threads showing me how to fold for OCN? If i do understand right you are looking for all the help you can get correct?


All the essential threads
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html
Cpu Guide
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...p-smp-cpu.html
Gpu Guide
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...pu-client.html


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Thank you


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*


Thank you


No problem


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
And that, my friends, is _*Epic.*_ Sigged...

What can I say? I'm a pretty *EPIC* person


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 

What can I say? I'm a pretty *EPIC* person

It was the combination, you dont get all the credit.

*takes back some credit* You're the IC.

*Edit: AHHHHHMIGOD 1.6 MILLION!!!*


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
It was the combination, you dont get all the credit.

*takes back some credit* You're the IC.

I thought I would at least be the EP


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I thought I would at least be the EP

Why? You were the setup man. You didn't deliver the punchline. Hell, Zodac could have lobbed a soft ball like that, and s/he would have done it without wanting the EP.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
Why? You were the setup man. You didn't deliver the punchline. Hell, Zodac could have lobbed a soft ball like that, and s/he would have done it without wanting the EP.

True true.... That it wouldnt have wanted any credit..... But thats what seperates us from the animals.....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 

What can I say? I'm a pretty *EPIC* person

Well hey now! There would have been substantially less epic-ness without comments made by yours truly. But no, you can take credit if you desire it so badly.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Well hey now! There would have been substantially less epic-ness without comments made by yours truly. But no, you can take credit if you desire it so badly.

Nobody ever said you werent an *EPIC* person too


----------



## Finrond

1584000 more points (according to kakao stats)!

Foldin' foldin' foldin', keep those 'puters foldin'!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Nobody ever said you werent an *EPIC* person too

/Bow


----------



## Aqualoon

You know, if I didn't send my case in to be painted this weekend I can have my CPU under water by Tuesday and my PPD would increase by tons cause of the limits of stock cooling...hmmm...somethin to think about!


----------



## Sparhawk

Getting a GTS250 hooked up tonight alongside the 9800GT I just bought. Going to rake in some good ppd.









Just have to manage to fit all these cards in my case... The HR-03 on my HD4850 is a massive cooler.


----------



## Magus2727

Is this the case you painted a few weeks ago? Decided it did not look the way you wanted it?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Is this the case you painted a few weeks ago? Decided it did not look the way you wanted it?


It's the case I spoke about getting painted, the car shop that's doing it I'm bringing it in this weekend and then I'm guessing will take about a week to get done. Until then I have my stuff sitting in a Lian Li PC-K62 while I have my sig rig case sitting next to my couch so I can look at it every day (such a pretty case!).


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


You know, if I didn't send my case in to be painted this weekend I can have my CPU under water by Tuesday and my PPD would increase by tons cause of the limits of stock cooling...hmmm...somethin to think about!


Why can't you WC the CPU sans case? Just tech bench it!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Why can't you WC the CPU sans case? Just tech bench it!











I have cats, wouldn't want it out in the open like that.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I have cats, wouldn't want it out in the open like that.


(Stupid cats) Ahh, gotcha.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


(Stupid cats) Ahh, gotcha.










Agreed

Want a cat Repo? I have one that you'll just looove...Anyone want a cat?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ye, you can send one to me








I love cats


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Agreed

Want a cat Repo? I have one that you'll just looove...Anyone want a cat?


No. I have two dachshunds already, I don't need any more animals in my house,lol.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


ye, you can send one to me








I love cats

















Ok!

Was fostering a cat for a rescue group, and it seems that they just kinda stopped answering my phone calls and emails and now I have an extra cat. Which is fine, but 3 is too many...I don't want to be thought of as that weird chick with tons of cats (plus I'm not really a cat person to begin with). Thankfully I have a choco lab, she totally plays into my cool kid factor.


----------



## Th0m0_202

hahahaha russia is gonna get OWNED!. i may be up and folding on a new rig in 3 weeks. complete with a 250 gts and 5770. black ed and hopefully unlocked cpu







. can you run 2 gpu clients and a cpu client at the same time?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
hahahaha russia is gonna get OWNED!. i may be up and folding on a new rig in 3 weeks. complete with a 250 gts and 5770. black ed and hopefully unlocked cpu







. can you run 2 gpu clients and a cpu client at the same time?

yes, that how my rig is set up.


----------



## Th0m0_202

k cool. so i can run the nvidia ati and cpu client all at once. sweet as. just gonna have to go searching for the clients when i get it all.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

you might have problems with the ati car and smp though since you only have a dual core


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
k cool. so i can run the nvidia ati and cpu client all at once. sweet as. just gonna have to go searching for the clients when i get it all.

Don't use the ATI client, it makes the CPU folding take a huge hit.

I just fired up a 9800GT and the GPU client cpu usage went from 25% to 0% or 1%.


----------



## Th0m0_202

ah say what? how many cores does the gpu client need? this wont be a 24/7 folder. only like 2-5 hours a day. and im hoping my new cpu unlocks.
heres what im gettin. either xfirein the ati cards or going with one and the 250 for physics.


----------



## Magus2727

what he is saying is that ATi video cards are not optimized in the code for folding so they use 25% or so of your CPU clock cycles. This makes your CPU client run slow and if you doing both CPU and GPU they can "fight" over the CPU clock slowing both down unless you go and make some Enviornmental settings changes in the OS.

If your only going to be folding for 2-5 hours then run just the GPU's and the 250 will put more points in the single card then a x-fire ATI card will.. heck the 250 might put out more then the 5970 card running on both cores...

I would just run video cards if its only going to be on for a few hours, SMP/CPU work loads only give good points when they get completed early and on your CPU it will take alot longer then what you will be leaving it on for.


----------



## Th0m0_202

so hopefully 4cores at 4ghz will take longer than 5 hours? isnt there a ati client thats different to [email protected]? i would assume it doesnt go towards ocns point count if i used it


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


so hopefully 4cores at 4ghz will take longer than 5 hours? isnt there a ati client thats different to [email protected]? i would assume it doesnt go towards ocns point count if i used it


my smp client takes about 8-10hrs for one WU at 3.8GHz. Ati uses the same gpu client and your points would still be able to got to OCN (or TSC Russia) if you so chose


----------



## Th0m0_202

i wouldnt be here loling at russia if i wanted them to go to them







isnt like milkyway or something? more suited to ati cards? and that long? jeeze. ill just leave it on cpu when im out clubbing. how long would the ati and nvidia cards take for one each at the same time?


----------



## [-erick-]

new folder here









just started 2days ago...









lets overtake russia!


----------



## repo_man

Welcome!


----------



## Finrond

Welcome! fold on my friend!

in other news, I am approaching the long fabled Fortune500 of OCN folding :-D (516 currently, still a lot of points to go to make it to 500)


----------



## Magus2727

GPU clients usualy have a 3min to as low as a few seconds depending on the car for time between % changes. CPU usualy is bwetween 6-10 min. I have my 965 at 3.8 GHz nad get about 2 WU's done a day while my 5770 folds at 3min TPF (time between % changes) and I get one of them done every 5 hours or so, some run faster then others.

Obviously you 5850 will do better, but a 250 will have half the TPF your 5850 has.

My 965 and my 5770 would get me about 7K points in a day with it running 24 hours.

Any reason why you dont want to leave your PC on 24/7? you can leave the computer on over night then you should be able to get a SMP WU done by morning.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Welcome! fold on my friend!

in other news, I am approaching the long fabled Fortune500 of OCN folding :-D (516 currently, still a lot of points to go to make it to 500)


You need to request your post bit....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


i wouldnt be here loling at russia if i wanted them to go to them







isnt like milkyway or something? more suited to ati cards? and that long? jeeze. ill just leave it on cpu when im out clubbing. how long would the ati and nvidia cards take for one each at the same time?


a couple of hours for the nvidia (2-3)
no idea for the ati, i assume its a lot longer though

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


You need to request your post bit....


He has, were waiting for them to update them


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


You need to request your post bit....


Done....sometime last week or earlier this week I can't remember.

Edit: Looked up my post on the forum, posted 6 days ago


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[-erick-]* 
http://i47.tinypic.com/2w7kf4h.png

new folder here









just started 2days ago...









lets overtake russia!

Did you ever downclock to lower your volts and get your temps under control??


----------



## zodac

Yesterday was:

1) Our biggest points total in one day since the CC
2) Our biggest gain over TSC! so far

1.5mil to go...


----------



## MistaBernie




----------



## zodac




----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 




















































..................................







(OCN)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 




























..................................







(OCN)

(zodac)







(ablearcher)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
(zodac)







(ablearcher)

Fish don't do much to us Texarns, yar know


----------



## MistaBernie

I go to the bathroom and you guys are in a fish fight???


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Fish don't do much to us Texarns, yar know









Shut up!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
I go to the bathroom and you guys are in a fish fight???

cod fight, actually


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
I go to the bathroom and you guys are in a fish fight???

I wouldn't call it a 'fight'.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Shut up!










So you admit to being feminine (note: that doesn't neccesarily mean female







).


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I wouldn't call it a 'fight'.









Call it lovely banter. This is how I know Zodac loves us.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
So you admit to being feminine (note: that doesn't neccesarily mean female







).


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Call it lovely banter. This is how I know Zodac loves us.









I'm attacking you with a fish and a chair! What kind of relationships have you been in?!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









Yep, something I said made it snap.

Notice how it's still sticking it's tounge out...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm attacking you with a fish and a chair! What kind of relationships have you been in?!

bad


----------



## MistaBernie

...

Goes back to beating Russia.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
...

Goes back to beating Russians.

With a chair, right? and cod?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
bad


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

















illwillalwaysloveyouzoadc

Ya didn't hear that


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 







illwillalwaysloveyouzodac


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*









illwillalwaysloveyouzoadc

Ya didn't hear that










And I am thoroughly disgusted....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


And I am thoroughly disgusted....


 but _so_ in love...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


but _so_ in love...


 yes

ew no way


----------



## ablearcher

You can run... but don't hide


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


yes

ew no way



You'll see why they all feel that way eventually. You've never seen me in the Focus Group forum.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


You can run... but don't hide










there is nowhere to hide, here at OCN


----------



## Sparhawk

well this thread took an interesting turn...









Looks like russia is going to be old news in a day or two.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


Looks like russia is going to be old news in a day or two.










We can only hope.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We can only hope.










I've got a GTS250 sitting beside me right now that is just waiting to fold... can't wait to get home from work and 'fire it up'.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


I've got a GTS250 sitting beside me right now that is just waiting to fold... can't wait to get home from work and 'fire it up'.











Good; my one just went off until the next Foldathon...


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Good; my one just went off until the next Foldathon...


















I have very little experience with OCing nvidia cards... but as far as I understand it the shader clock is the most important. yes?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*









I have very little experience with OCing nvidia cards... but as far as I understand it the shader clock is the most important. yes?


That's right. Just get Evga Precision, and OC the shaders only.


----------



## Finrond

Oh Hai Zodac, we weren't talking about you at all a little earlier in this thread.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's right. Just get Evga Precision, and OC the shaders only.










Yeah, spent a few minutes last night ocing my 9800GT with it. I didn't know to just do the shaders though. Thanks! +invisible rep


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Oh Hai Zodac, we weren't talking about you at all a little earlier in this thread.


You weren't?

Awww...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


Yeah, spent a few minutes last night ocing my 9800GT with it. I didn't know to just do the shaders though. Thanks! +invisible rep










I also accept cookies.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I also accept cookies.


How do I PayPal someone a cookie?

Can I do punches like this yet?


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I also accept cookies.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]* 
How do I PayPal someone a cookie?

I would totally paypal you a cookie.







(someone invent this. quick!)


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


I would totally paypal you a cookie.







(someone invent this. quick!)


It's been done. If you paypal someone exactly $168.24, it turns into a cookie in transit and you're credited the money back. You can try it out with me if you want


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


It's been done. If you paypal someone exactly $168.24, it turns into a cookie in transit and you're credited the money back. You can try it out with me if you want










Okay, let me just get my credit card....







wait a second...









lol, in other news got my 9800GT and GTS250 fired up and HFM.net says I'll be pulling ~16000+ppd now on my main rig.


----------



## zodac

1.2mil!









We should pass them Monday/Tuesday, as long as this SMP WU shortage doesn't get worse...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
1.2mil!









We should pass them Monday/Tuesday, as long as this SMP WU shortage doesn't get worse...

Maybe this is their secret plan to halt us dead in our tracks?

WE ARE OCN!!! WE WILL BE THE NEW #3 (if we can ever get WU's again







)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Maybe this is their secret plan to halt us dead in our tracks?

WE ARE OCN!!! WE WILL BE THE NEW #3 (if we can ever get WU's again








)

Yesterday we got 400k more than [H]...

#2! #2!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yesterday we got 400k more than [H]...

#2! #2!

Yeah, it'll only take...what 3 years to pass them?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Yeah, it'll only take...what 3 years to pass them?










To make up what... 1.5 billion points? Almost all the points we've _*ever*_ made?

Yeah, 3 years max.


----------



## MistaBernie

bigadv is giving me the damned 'Out of Memory: Kill process xxxx' STILL....

... so I've fired up the ol' 5850 to chug along. Wooo, 4.7k per day.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


as long as this SMP WU shortage doesn't get worse...


It dosen't affect me and my BigAdv's so


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1.2mil!









We should pass them Monday/Tuesday, as long as this SMP WU shortage doesn't get worse...


This would hurt them more, since they are a very CPU heavy group (a brief skimming of their forum's topics also agrees.)


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


bigadv is giving me the damned 'Out of Memory: Kill process xxxx' STILL....

... so I've fired up the ol' 5850 to chug along. Wooo, 4.7k per day.



















Sorry you can't get that to work out for you.


----------



## Epona

AGH WE'RE SO CLOSE.

Any estimates on when?


----------



## Magus2727

We would be closer if we could get them A3 Work Units!!!


----------



## [-erick-]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
AGH WE'RE SO CLOSE.

Any estimates on when?

as of this post

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

06.15.10, 12pm / 3 Days


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[-erick-]* 
as of this post

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

06.15.10, 12pm / 3 Days

Thats going to change in 12 hours or less, we all just recieved p6701 WUs.
Most of us were down since last night cause of the servers.

So EOC is calculating the low PPD we had in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Error 404

I might just fire up SMP to push past these guys...
Someone refresh my memory - Any idea what a ~3.7Ghz Deneb quad pulls?

So close!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Error 404* 
I might just fire up SMP to push past these guys...
Someone refresh my memory - Any idea what a ~3.7Ghz Deneb quad pulls?

So close!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-database.html

Check that out


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Thats going to change in 12 hours or less, we all just recieved p6701 WUs.
Most of us were down since last night cause of the servers.

So EOC is calculating the low PPD we had in the last 24 hours.

actually, EOC overtake ppd is based on the average of 7 days ppd.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



[17:19:52] Completed 95%
[17:21:21] Completed 96%
[17:22:50] Completed 97%
[17:24:24] Completed 98%
[17:25:58] Completed 99%
[17:27:22] Completed 100%
[17:27:23] mdrun_gpu returned 
[17:27:23] NANs detected on GPU
[17:27:23] 
[17:27:23] [email protected] Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[17:27:25] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[17:27:25] Sending work to server



ahhhh! ***!.

In other news... only 1 million more points.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


actually, EOC overtake ppd is based on the average of 7 days ppd.


If thats true what you say then its odd how it now it says 3am.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
If thats true what you say then its odd how it now it says 3am.









We've been up and down a lot lately... only the last few days we've been picking up the pace...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We've been up and down a lot lately... only the last few days we've been picking up the pace...

Oh i know, i was just saying that it still updates the overtake.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
actually, EOC overtake ppd is based on the average of 7 days ppd.

Cause it changed to 3am and when we finsh all of our new WU its going to change again, hopefully for the better.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Oh now this is what I like to see. We are 1 million behind XD


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Oh i know, i was just saying that it still updates the overtake.

Cause it changed to 3am and when we finsh all of our new WU its going to change again, hopefully for the better.

I go by my graph when it comes to the overtake to be honest; 600k+ gains for last 3 days, so Monday evening/Tuesday morning most likely.









I'll probably be asleep for that though...


----------



## LiLChris

In all honesty even with this in my sig, i forgot about it...
Untill were in the 500k range, I probably wont be looking too much.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
In all honesty even with this in my sig, i forgot about it...
Untill were in the 500k range, I probably wont be looking too much.

Come back tomorrow then.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Come back tomorrow then.









Will do, before today i think the last time i looked was when you opened this back up after the chimp challenge. Lol


----------



## zodac

Only 13k in that last update?

Not enough... it's just not enough...


----------



## mypcisugly

just oc my x6 to 3.8


----------



## Magus2727

Well I took a brake at work and went back home and got my i7 farm back up and running all on a3's ... sad thing is that i started them all at the same time, my updates will be 12 WU's at a time...


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Only 13k in that last update?

Not enough... it's just not enough...


Sorry but had to take a break to play BFBC2 after the shambles called 'The English Football Team'.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


Sorry but had to take a break to play BFBC2 after the shambles called 'The English Football Team'.


True... hope Joe Hart gets his chance next game.


----------



## kiwwanna

Ahhh everytime I see this thread its another half a million closer to catching up..
I love knowing I've helped







Been folding non stop now for nearly a month.
Too bad summers getting here









Just noticed I'm a "Top 20 Producer" lol Made me smile.


----------



## zodac

<1 mil!

This is it; the home straight.


----------



## xdanisx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


<1 mil!

This is it; the home straight.










Don't you mean home stretch?


----------



## Jacka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


<1 mil!

This is it; the home straight.










Oi!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdanisx*


Don't you mean home stretch?


Just watched Canadian Qualifying; wanted to say pit striaght actually.


----------



## Aqualoon

Nice, we're so close!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Fold on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zodac

TSC! has been pretty quite since the Foldathon started... no team rallying or anything... they're planning something. I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









TSC! has been pretty quite since the Foldathon started... no team rallying or anything... they're planning something. I can feel it in my bones.










They better hurry, in my opinion we should do another call to arm, CC style...we could have them by Monday


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


They better hurry, in my opinion we should do another call to arm, CC style...we could have them by Monday










No, it lessens the impact if we have a rallying cry every other day. We'll probably be taking a break from these kind of threads until the next Foldathon to be honest.

I've just got to make sure the team PPD doesn't drop below TSC!'s, otherwise I'll be forced to make something up to bring Folders back.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, it lessens the impact if we have a rallying cry every other day. We'll probably be taking a break from these kind of threads until the next Foldathon to be honest.

I've just got to make sure the team PPD doesn't drop below TSC!'s, otherwise I'll be forced to make something up to bring Folders back.










Just make a "Zodac will post pictures to prove it is a girl if you keep folding" thread


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Just make a "Zodac will post pictures to prove it is a girl if you keep folding" thread


Would that motivate people?


----------



## hardly

lol that would keep me folding


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Would that motivate people?










It might provide closure to those of us that are still on the fence about your humanity/gender


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


It might provide closure to those of us that are still on the fence about your humanity/gender



I don't care about your mental well-being.









I want to know if it will increase PPD!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't care about your mental well-being.









I want to know if it will increase PPD!


It will increase PPD or at least decrease the drop in PPD after we leave TSC behind, forever....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


It will increase PPD or at least decrease the drop in PPD after we leave TSC behind, forever....


Maybe next week would be a good time to capatalise on this then...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Maybe next week would be a good time to capatalise on this then...


maybe, just keep said pictures appropriate. don't go all Hayley Williams on us. oh and its spelled capitalize, not capitalise


----------



## Magus2727

I will start up 2-5 more i7's (and run then for at least 3 weeks) if you provide some non-doctored photos... they would have to be like in front of your monitor with your clients running....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I will start up 2-5 more i7's (and run then for at least 3 weeks) if you provide some non-doctored photos... they would have to be like in front of your monitor with your clients running....


See Zodac, I told you it would be a good idea!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


maybe, just keep said pictures appropriate. don't go all Hayley Williams on us. oh and its spelled capitalize, not capitalise



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I will start up 2-5 more i7's (and run then for at least 3 weeks) if you provide some non-doctored photos... they would have to be like in front of your monitor with your clients running....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


See Zodac, I told you it would be a good idea!!!!


Alright then, how about this. We saw during the CC we're capable of 6-6.2mil PPD, and even during the Foldathon, we got 4.3mil. If the team's PPD goes above 5.1mil PPD, I'll post pictures (don't ask why 5.1, or else, I'll change it to 5.2). *EDIT: *For 2 days at least.

Now the challenge; I won't get involved at all. Anyone who cares enough can get together and plan things and recruit new members, but you won't be getting any help from me.

Sound fair?


----------



## mypcisugly

Just fold>>>>>>>>> Is that so hard of a plan


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


Just fold>>>>>>>>> Is that so hard of a plan










It's just not enough for some people... and maybe people will stop complaining about me not proving I'm a girl. I've given you all an opportunity now.


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's just not enough for some people... and maybe people will stop complaining about me not proving I'm a girl. I've given you all an opportunity now.










Girl or guy don't care you cool


----------



## godofdeath

woo less than 1 million


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Would that motivate people?










Lol if you do and make a dedicated thread about it, I will get around to setting up my 3 9800gx2s that are sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAD_J*


Lol if you do and make a dedicated thread about it, I will get around to setting up my 3 9800gx2s that are sitting around collecting dust.


May I ask why you have three of them sitting around??


----------



## godofdeath

i think he should send some my way


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Exactly. What's the PPD on a Gx2 again? I'm at 14k right now with my 470 but those could help out a good bit


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


Exactly. What's the PPD on a Gx2 again? I'm at 14k right now with my 470 but those could help out a good bit










mine gets 11-12k with the shaders at 1728


----------



## [-erick-]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Alright then, how about this. We saw during the CC we're capable of 6-6.2mil PPD, and even during the Foldathon, we got 4.3mil. If the team's PPD goes above 5.1mil PPD, I'll post pictures (don't ask why 5.1, or else, I'll change it to 5.2). *EDIT: *For 2 days at least.

Now the challenge; I won't get involved at all. Anyone who cares enough can get together and plan things and recruit new members, but you won't be getting any help from me.

Sound fair?










i have been folding for 3days... was planning to let my air cooled @80c VC take a break today... i'll keep them folding. to help us get that 5.1mil PPD









Its family day today here... was planning to turn everything off... but for OCN and your pics... lets keep folding!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-erick-]*


i have been folding for 3days... was planning to let my air cooled @80c VC take a break today... i'll keep them folding. to help us get that 5.1mil PPD









Its family day today here... *was planning to turn everything off... but for OCN and your pics... lets keep folding!*


Zodac, when we pass russia just change the name of this thread to the name i suggested. I guarantee we'll hit 5.1 for at least 2 days


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
mine gets 11-12k with the shaders at 1728

I havent actually broken 14k yet but I'm much closer to 14 then 13 when I dont stop it for some reason. Right now it will probably drop cuz I did a quick max OC for GPU-Z and it killed my latest WU







and btw I'm at 720 core, 1440 shader, and 1765 memory


----------



## Prelude

Putting in a GTX285, 9800gt and two servers just to see zodac(naked)

(by naked I mean uh.. uhh... clothed.. uhh yeah! naked is the new clothed!)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prelude*


Putting in a GTX285, 9800gt and two servers just to see zodac(naked)

(by naked I mean uh.. uhh... clothed.. uhh yeah! naked is the new clothed!)


dont scare it please! I guess you should hit 5.1mil ppd yourselve to see that









Hmm, my rig wont make up that 0.8mil difference


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


dont scare it please! I guess you should hit 5.1mil ppd yourselve to see that









Hmm, my rig wont make up that 0.8mil difference










Hmmmmm, thats not a bad idea!!
Off to the lab I go!
Be back with 5.1mil PPD!
Be ready Zodac ; ]


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prelude* 
Hmmmmm, thats not a bad idea!!
Off to the lab I go!
Be back with 5.1mil PPD!
Be ready Zodac ; ]

Enjoy it







It was just a suggestion btw, im about 99% sure that zodac wont do that, and i wouldnt do it either...


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Would that motivate people?










I don't think this would motivate anyone. It might actually make some of our heads explode. Fifteen years I have taken as an article of faith that there are no wimmin on the intratubes. If there was in fact a wimmin on the nets, that would shatter my entire perception of reality. I don't know what would happen.

This is how I have always imagined zodac..

Attachment 159745


----------



## kcuestag

WoW! 955k behind? I've been away from folding for 24 hours









I had to install the Accelero Xtreme 5970 on my card and then decided to play all day long lol.

Back to Folding with Pc and Ps3.


----------



## Exidous

I now have my i7 and GTX 480 running. Pulling 34k PPD avg......gogo MOAR FOLDERS.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Zodac, when we pass russia just change the name of this thread to the name i suggested. I guarantee we'll hit 5.1 for at least 2 days


That would require _me_ to do something...

Though you could ask one of the other Editors; they might be interested in this too.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


I don't think this would motivate anyone. It might actually make some of our heads explode. Fifteen years I have taken as an article of faith that there are no wimmin on the intratubes. If there was in fact a wimmin on the nets, that would shatter my entire perception of reality. I don't know what would happen.

This is how I have always imagined zodac..

Attachment 159745


----------



## mitchbowman

were getting there
but i wont be happy till we pass EVGA


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


were getting there
but i wont be happy till we pass EVGA


i wont be happy until we are the number 1 team, that means passing hard no?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


i wont be happy until we are the number 1 team, that means passing hard no?


Baby steps. Let's get to 3rd (where our PPD says we should be), then I'll put some plans in place and *BAM!* We'll be making a thread about catching [H].


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Baby steps. Let's get to 3rd (where our PPD says we should be), then I'll put some plans in place and *BAM!* We'll be making a thread about catching [H].










Like my OCN Server idea ( oooopps was that a secret )


----------



## MistaBernie

*806,709 to go!*


----------



## [CyGnus]

387k to go!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
387k to go!

You can't make up numbers just like that.


----------



## mypcisugly

1.5 mill to go


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
1.5 mill to go

At least make it _smaller_ than it actually is.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Did i see wrong the first page? 3.806.352 against 4.182.274 ?

SO its 375.922 or i am crazy.... could be though


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
At least make it _smaller_ than it actually is.

Thats what she said


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Did i see wrong the first page? 3.806.352 against 4.182.274 ?

SO its 375.922 or i am crazy.... could be though









You're crazy. Check the last entry... for June 13th...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Or check this


----------



## [CyGnus]

Hummm this is why we have such good moderators







sooner or alter does not matter the point is we will pass them









PS hahahah i am crazy just saw the 24h average LOL silly me ok its 800k mark big deal


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Come back tomorrow then.









You lied! Still not in the 500k range









Let me go connect my 8800gts, ill put up with the heat.
100F outside and a busted A/C...should be fun lol

When my 480 gets here ima BBQ myself.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
You lied! Still not in the 500k range









Let me go connect my 8800gts, ill put up with the heat.
100F outside and a busted A/C...should be fun lol

When my 480 gets here ima BBQ myself.


It's still tomorrow isn't it?

Don't you call me a liar!


----------



## LiLChris

Fine fine...you got 3 hours before your officially a liar! Lol


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
When my 480 gets here ima BBQ myself.


Lol, true that.

I've been considering building a little rack above my radiator to put a plate or mug on... I could use the heat from my computer to at least keep my food nice and warm while I eat it.


----------



## LiLChris

Why!!! Ship already i want my 15k ppd from you or w/e the number is.
GTX 480 needs to be in my hands like now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
I've been considering building a little rack above my radiator to put a plate or mug on... I could use the heat from my computer to at least keep my food nice and warm while I eat it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16800998108

You can get this?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 









Why!!! Ship already i want my 15k ppd from you or w/e the number is.
GTX 480 needs to be in my hands like now!

Ah, you tried that deal out at DELL. They are probably ordering more cards because of how many people wanted it...

Thats how I was feeling when the card had just launched. Just have patience.

Give it some water and a heavy overclock and you could see 18k ppd like what I get off of mine.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That would require _me_ to do something...

Though you could ask one of the other Editors; they might be interested in this too.


















Come on Z, just one favor please


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Come on Z, just one favor please


Nu-uh... not a challenge if I help...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Give it some water and a heavy overclock and you could see 18k ppd like what I get off of mine.










Lol that card was my car payment...no chance in water.
Till I sell a few things and get paid hopefully this month, trying to find some work.

Moved to a new place this week and threw all my cash into it.


----------



## NCspecV81

I've got six fermi's, four-6 cores and one-4 core. =o)~ If someone wants me to fold they need to pay my electric bill. I'll even fold under their name!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I've got 6 fermi's, four-6 cores and one-4 core. =o)~ If someone wants me to fold they need to pay my electric bill. I'll even fold under their name!


If you fold for LiLChris ill give you the money, so is 25cents a day enough for 1 fermi folding?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nu-uh... not a challenge if I help...


Yes, but I cant change the title of YOUR thread. I just need that one favor and it is all in the name of folding


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Yes, but I cant change the title of YOUR thread. I just need that one favor and it is all in the name of folding


There are 3 other Editors who might be sympathetic to your cause.

Or, you could just make a _new_ thread.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I've got six fermi's, four-6 cores and one-4 core. =o)~ If someone wants me to fold they need to pay my electric bill. I'll even fold under their name!



















That would produce a pretty big electric bill.

But perhaps if someone figured out how much the card itself uses, that could be something to look into.

You have enough hardware right there and with a little bit of overclocking to be 2nd or 3rd top producer on our team... 
(average of 15k for each fermi, 13k each for the 6 cores, and 9k for the quad.)


----------



## hardly

I'm sure he is already overclocked! He is at the top of a lot of lists I've seen for top overclocks.

It should only be a few more days until we pass them!


----------



## godofdeath

send some my way


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I am running full steam right now. Bumped my GTX 480 up to 915 core for now. Put my CPU to 3.6GHz to try and get the darn 6701 unit finished up. All my old GPUs are running 353 units








36K ppd from my machines.

Lets get this passing crap done.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I've got six fermi's, four-6 cores and one-4 core. =o)~ If someone wants me to fold they need to pay my electric bill. I'll even fold under their name!


If you ship me one of those fermi's you don't have to pay for the electric bill


----------



## [CyGnus]

yup just finished my 6701 no bonus points though







and all day with that wu its just a pain in the ass.... 921 pts for 20h damn


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


yup just finished my 6701 no bonus points though







and all day with that wu its just a pain in the ass.... 921 pts for 20h damn


Bummer, these things are horrible ive gotten three in a row..

Why no bonus?


----------



## godofdeath

good thing i gpu only
lotsa 353 and 450s


----------



## kcuestag

Yay! I am into top 1500 now!









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...uestag&t=37726


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'd be doing a lot better but apparently the Folding gods decided to have some fun at my expense today. Got nothing but 6701's and 450's across all clients. Dropped my total PPD in HFM by 10k easy and no telling how much loss without bonus points.


----------



## HighOC

I can't take it anymore!! I need to FOLD my e7500









Can some one tell me the clear steps ??


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

This link will give you a step by step on how to set it up and get it running. If you have any problems with it make a thread and there will be plenty of people to help you out.


----------



## [-erick-]

kcuestag, see you in 4days man.


----------



## DullBoi

so all us active folders will get a helped pass russia badge?


----------



## HighOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


This link will give you a step by step on how to set it up and get it running. If you have any problems with it make a thread and there will be plenty of people to help you out.


OKi all done its downloading some ting and this happend


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DullBoi*


so all us active folders will get a helped pass russia badge?










Lol, only badge i would want would be for getting to #1 or passing EVGA.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HighOC*


OKi all done its downloading some ting and this happend


Not the right thread to ask questions, you should make your own it will get way more attention.

But what happened after you downloaded again?


----------



## HighOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Not the right thread to ask questions, you should make your own it will get way more attention.

But what happened after you downloaded again?


Its still downloading


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HighOC*


Its still downloading










Not to sound rude but are you on dial up?


----------



## HighOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Not to sound rude but are you on dial up?


nop 512Kbps And the Download was done but it said it can't open the file!

Edit- this is what happens when i open it again


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Which client did you download and install? I haven't seen the fahcore_b4.exe before. What you should be getting is something along the lines of a2 or a3. From what I was reading at foldingforum.org the b4.exe one is a GPU client.

In the SMP thread that I linked earlier there is a direct link to the installer for the SMP client. You might try uninstalling what you just installed and installing that client.


----------



## HighOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Which client did you download and install? I haven't seen the fahcore_b4.exe before. What you should be getting is something along the lines of a2 or a3. From what I was reading at foldingforum.org the b4.exe one is a GPU client.

In the SMP thread that I linked earlier there is a direct link to the installer for the SMP client. You might try uninstalling what you just installed and installing that client.


Yeah i Downloaded that Direct link only !









Edit- this http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...-SMP-mpich.exe


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Go into the directory where you installed the client and delete the work folder and the queue.dat file. Once you do that restart the client and see what work unit you get.


----------



## DullBoi

no badge









Oh well ill just fold on, want to at least get in the top 100









Then and only then i "might" stop . .


----------



## HighOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Go into the directory where you installed the client and delete the work folder and the queue.dat file. Once you do that restart the client and see what work unit you get.



I don't get it please explain more.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

First stop the client. Then navigate to the directory where the files were installed is what you're looking for. Default location is: C> Program Files (x86)> [email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01 Go to that folder and in it there will be a folder called "Work" and a file called queue.dat or it may just show up as queue. Delete both of those and then restart the client. On the window that pops up look to see what the WU is. See attached image to see what I'm saying.


----------



## HighOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


First stop the client. Then navigate to the directory where the files were installed is what you're looking for. Default location is: C> Program Files (x86)> [email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01 Go to that folder and in it there will be a folder called "Work" and a file called queue.dat or it may just show up as queue. Delete both of those and then restart the client. On the window that pops up look to see what the WU is. See attached image to see what I'm saying.



I can't find anyting like that


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Then something may have gone wrong on the install. I'd uninstall the client and reinstall it and see what happens. The client.cfg file is not there either and it should be after you enter in all your information, i.e. your username, team number, passkey, etc.


----------



## thenailedone

Wow... so close now... didn't think we would pass them after they blew us away in the beggining of this thread


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
Wow... so close now... didn't think we would pass them after they blew us away in the beggining of this thread









thwe fact that we can now fold on Fermi helped as quite a few of us had hardware just sitting there begging to be folded on


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


thwe fact that we can now fold on Fermi helped as quite a few of us had hardware just sitting there begging to be folded on


Now we just have to wait(still waiting) for the ATI client


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DullBoi*


Now we just have to wait(still waiting) for the ATI client










Yeah this









Come on guys, keep pushing! We can catch them







!


----------



## MistaBernie

*does quick math*

WHOA! 579259 to go! Gained another 100k in _three hours_... that's it. When I get home, I'm re-seating and re-firing up my machine. Caution to the wind, if my chip catches on fire, then I'll just rip out my drain plug and hose the darn thing down! Let's go OCN!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
*does quick math*

WHOA! 579259 to go! Gained another 100k in _three hours_... that's it. When I get home, I'm re-seating and re-firing up my machine. Caution to the wind, if my chip catches on fire, then I'll just rip out my drain plug and hose the darn thing down! Let's go OCN!

Maybe you should calm down a bit...


----------



## Aqualoon

Bernie, step away from the coffee pot...


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
*does quick math*

WHOA! 579259 to go! Gained another 100k in _three hours_... that's it. When I get home, I'm re-seating and re-firing up my machine. Caution to the wind, if my chip catches on fire, then I'll just rip out my drain plug and hose the darn thing down! Let's go OCN!

Guess thats one advantage to have a Very Low Conductive fluid for liquid cooling... you have your own fire extinguisher


----------



## MistaBernie

Calm down? Nao?!?

But we're only _*579k*_ away! I'm gonna go home and fire up the PS3, download a GPU work unit on my mobile 260 Asus...

Ok, not really.. but mathematically, if I _dont_ reseat and rotate my block tonite, it wont get done this week, and then I wont feel like I helped in the overtake.

I wonder if I need to drain my loop to reseat...









*cough* go vote! *cough*


----------



## Magus2727

your not removing any lines are you? but when was the last time you drained? my understanding is that it should be done about every 3-5 months (or 6 months if you dont run any junk in your system other then water and PT nuke)


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


your not removing any lines are you? but when was the last time you drained? my understanding is that it should be done about every 3-5 months (or 6 months if you dont run any junk in your system other then water and PT nuke)


I installed the system a week ago (and I dont use PT Nuke, I use silver fittings which thus far appear to work very well). Straight distilled water.


----------



## Aqualoon

Silver fittings - now that's smart! I like it!


----------



## Magus2727

Humm silver fittings.... That is an amazing idea... better then paying 20 bucks for a bottle or having a few old quarters floating around in the res.

I will have to remember that when I put my system together... where did you get them?


----------



## MistaBernie

Jab-tech had them in a couple of weeks ago but sold out recently









 They were here... @ 3.00 ea if you buy 4+..

*goes to get MOAR COFFEE*


----------



## HighOC

Just started Folding! Thanks to all who helped me









Folding E7500 @3.3Ghz
1367 PPD For the moment


----------



## mmx+

HFM seems to be calculating bonuses again, so it's showing "real" PPD on the i7. As a result, between the two systems I'm now over 20k PPD!


----------



## Epona

My PPD just went up by like, 2k in the past day... and I'm not sure why. Not complaining though, haha.

WE'RE SO CLOSE, WE CAN DO IT LET'S GO GO GO.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
*does quick math*

WHOA! 579259 to go! Gained another 100k in _three hours_... that's it. When I get home, I'm re-seating and re-firing up my machine. Caution to the wind, if my chip catches on fire, then I'll just rip out my drain plug and hose the darn thing down! Let's go OCN!

You made me laugh, normally i smile but this time i was producing sound








Keep the points coming Bernie







and everyone else o/c


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
My PPD just went up by like, 2k in the past day... and I'm not sure why. Not complaining though, haha.

WE'RE SO CLOSE, WE CAN DO IT LET'S GO GO GO.

Yes I had same thing, it went from 7k to almost 10k without changing anything









come on, we are closer!


----------



## Jacka

When we overtake them, I hope to see a full page of







's.


----------



## jarble

expect a 40-50k point loss from me


----------



## zodac

Really?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Really?










ac is back out





















i7 was 13c of max and the celly was 4c off max that is way to close imo


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


ac is back out





















i7 was 13c of max and the celly was 4c off max that is way to close imo










That's my excuse, I called it first. Make up a new one.


----------



## Finrond

Lets do it guys! apparently my computer at work (the one i run folding on 24/7) lost power or crapped out over the weekend so it stopped folding... lame. It will be back up and running tomorrow tho. In the meantime I fired up my GPU folding on my gtx260 here at home (in between gaming sessions that is).


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


That's my excuse, I called it first. Make up a new one.










http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...c-toast.html nope you best get a new excuse


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


ac is back out





















i7 was 13c of max and the celly was 4c off max that is way to close imo










Your AC seems to fail often, how much have you overclocked it? Maybe it just needs a bump in vcore.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Your AC seems to fail often, how much have you overclocked it? Maybe it just needs a bump in vcore.

























I wish


----------



## godofdeath

holy smolly its only less than 300k in a day wow we are fighting back the heat?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
holy smolly its only less than 300k in a day wow we are fighting back the heat?

Check the few posts above your one; the heat is fighting back.


----------



## Ceiron

Rather than attempting to overvolt your AC, you might as well try to build a sun blocker or live in a giant freezer








EDIT: Or maybe make a giant sunblocker that's made of solar panels to generate more electricity for folding!

It's the perfect weather for folding down here where I am, it's below 20C ambient every day.
Too bad I only have AMD/ATI gear. (Stupid lack of ATI support...)


----------



## MistaBernie

My reseat didn't go nearly as well as planned -- with the CPU block in the new orientation, my temps are now UP from where they were, prompting me to actually be careful and not risk things at the moment.

As such, OCN has me inspirit for when we _finally_ pass Russia. Doesn't mean I wont lend a hand when I can though of course.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


My reseat didn't go nearly as well as planned -- with the CPU block in the new orientation, my temps are now UP from where they were, prompting me to actually be careful and not risk things at the moment.

As such, OCN has me inspirit for when we _finally_ pass Russia. Doesn't mean I wont lend a hand when I can though of course.










which TIM did you use? I know some of them require curing times so your temps will go down as it sets


----------



## Aqualoon

D'oh Bernie!


----------



## Stensby

By tomorrow you guys will have them! As soon as I get my rig I will be folding for OCN!


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Check the few posts above your one; the heat is fighting back.










lol

wasnt the 450 points the good ones for the gts250?


----------



## Baldy

Woohoo!

Let's get that 7th place by the next update!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Woohoo!

Let's get that 7th place by the next update!










I'm staying up late just so I can see it


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'm staying up late just so I can see it









Me too, this is so bad, I've stopped gaming and I am staying up late on work nights to see a point update...darn folding gets under your skin addicting


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Me too, this is so bad, I've stopped gaming and I am staying up late on work nights to see a point update...darn folding gets under your skin addicting










I'm out of school so it's not so bad, I wouldn't do this during the school year but I have time over the summer. Gaming is pretty much overrated IMO, I haven't ever seriously gamed


----------



## Ceiron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm out of school so it's not so bad, I wouldn't do this during the school year but I have time over the summer. Gaming is pretty much overrated IMO, I haven't ever seriously gamed


It's exam time for me, I'm half studying, half trolling on OCN and full on folding









I game to escape. But the rush is disappearing, TF2 on pub servers lacking challenge. Making 7 people rage quit as spy last night made me feel a bit empty. Maybe it's just the new Mac players not knowing what is what.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stensby*


By tomorrow you guys will have them! As soon as I get my rig I will be folding for OCN!


Thats cool









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm staying up late just so I can see it










lol, its 6.50am here, i just woke up and ill leave soon. Got to work


----------



## n1helix

270k difference as of 10PM Pacific Time Zone.


----------



## kcuestag

When's the next update?


----------



## Epona

71 minutes.









Man, we are so close! I'm folding with my 15k ppd going strong!









Today is the day! (Well, for everyone except Pacific time zone and westward... then it's tomorrow.







)


----------



## kcuestag

Keep pushing guys, we should catch them today!!!


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Keep pushing guys, we should catch them today!!!










No way! Everyone shut down your rig and wait for my AC to get fixed, I wanna be in the game for milestone and AC won't be fixed until 12 EST.


----------



## mitchbowman

everyone FOLD HARDER

WE NEED ALL PC's / Lappy's / PS3's / ( can we run phones) to get to them before 12:00


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


everyone FOLD HARDER

WE NEED ALL PC's / Lappy's / PS3's / ( can we run phones) to get to them before 12:00


No way.


----------



## kcuestag

Folding on my sig rig + ps3 + laptop







Come on!!


----------



## zodac

Hmmm... annoyed we haven't passed them yet, but at least I'll be here for when we do.


----------



## CULLEN

I'll be turning my

i7 920 = 26.000
1090T = 18.000
Q6600 = 8.000
HD5850 = 6.000
8800GTS = 6.000
8800GTS AD = 6.500

Soon to focus on OCN, gives in total about 70k ppd boost for the team!


----------



## Vibe21

FOLD!

Today is the day!

FOLD on!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


I'll be turning my

i7 920 = 26.000
1090T = 18.000
Q6600 = 8.000
HD5850 = 6.000
8800GTS = 6.000
8800GTS AD = 6.500

Soon to focus on OCN, gives in total about 70k ppd boost for the team!










Wow, that would be awsome








Seems like my i7 is offline. Im at work now, so i cant fix it


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Wow, that would be awsome








Seems like my i7 is offline. Im at work now, so i cant fix it










Hmmm:

Quote:



[email protected] Client Shutdown at user request.



At least it got a WU finished before it closed...


----------



## Prelude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vibe21*


FOLD!

Today is the day!

FOLD on!















































WOOOT!!
Then on to spot 6!
Soon to have a bunch more video cards folding:
GTX 285 
2x8800gts 512s
and possibly an 8800gtx 786 and an 8800gs
: D


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hmmm:

At least it got a WU finished before it closed...


My bad, its the Bigadv client. I stopped the SMP yesterday evening. Bigadv has been running since then. It was running this morning at 10am gmt+1.


----------



## Vibe21

Yes! we are down to 106,018 with this last update.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vibe21*


Yes! we are down to 106,018 with this last update.


Why not just shout out "zodac! You haven't updated the spreadsheet yet!"?


----------



## Boyboyd

We're getting closer by the minute.


----------



## zodac

Yes we are... next update (or 2) and we'll be 7th.


----------



## LiLChris

Awesome thing to wake up to...then i look at the smp client finish up the last % and now i cant get a new WU again.


----------



## HighOC

Come on Guyzz FOLD FOLD FOLD!!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HighOC* 
Come on Guyzz FOLD FOLD FOLD!!

Send me a WU and i will lol


----------



## Nytehawk

Joining the team, setting the PC to 'FOLD' for the day. Go team 37726!!!


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why not just shout out "zodac! You haven't updated the spreadsheet yet!"?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Awesome thing to wake up to...then i look at the smp client finish up the last % and now i cant get a new WU again.









Yes, I almost did not need my morning cup of coffee after seeing this, almost.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 

which TIM did you use? I know some of them require curing times so your temps will go down as it sets

IC7 -- 10 min evap, 2 hr cure. Temps have rebounded a LITTLE since last night to back to slightly better than they were before so overall I am pretty happy..

AND folding for the last push! 7th place







O







C







N


----------



## whe3ls

it looks like 5 hour till over take


----------



## zodac

Less if I push my secret "Turbo" button.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Good going guys.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Less if I push my secret "Turbo" button.









ya. but then you risk a blown transformer


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Less if I push my secret "Turbo" button.









Hey, no idea stealing, only my processor is allowed to go into TurboHertz.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
ya. but then you risk a blown transformer

Which is why it's safely tucked away...


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Less if I push my secret "Turbo" button.









do it


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
do it
























But... but the risks!


----------



## HighOC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
But... but the risks!









What is the Risk ?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HighOC* 
What is the Risk ?









It might get a bit warm in here...

DO YOU WANT ME TO RISK *THAT*?


----------



## HighOC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It might get a bit warm in here...

DO YOU WANT ME TO RISK *THAT*?

No its ok !









Anyway gonna play sm game







didn't get to play any since yesterday









Will be Folding right after that


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It might get a bit warm in here...

DO YOU WANT ME TO RISK *THAT*?

*IF I am running my rigs with no ac* *till I have to go to work* you can risk a bit of heat to


----------



## Delphi

Woo good job guys and gals. Russia must be like Ahhhhh Mother Land!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
*IF I am running my rigs with no ac* *till I have to go to work* you can risk a bit of heat to









Ok, that's it! I'm pressing the button!

You might lose an Editor, but you'll get some extra PPD at least.


----------



## Nytehawk

n00b question, I can run GPU & CPU simultaneously, right? GPU doesn't want to do any work, keeps sleeping on me...


----------



## Magus2727

I am sure enough of us can put some parts together.... I have an old AMD +3400 single core, some memory and a PSU if your rig blows I am sure we can "work" something out....
















FOLD ON!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nytehawk* 
n00b question, I can run GPU & CPU simultaneously, right? GPU doesn't want to do any work, keeps sleeping on me...

Yes, you can set them both up. GPU would be more short-term boost (6 hours for a CPU WU, minimum), so let's try and fix that. What happens when you start the GPU client?


----------



## Magus2727

I am sure there is a way to stop the GPU from doing that but yes, they only thing you have to do is under machine ID on one of the clients will be a 1 while the other will be a 2.

do you need a link to set up your CPU? its also in a stickie in the forum under the folding essential bit... and in Zodac's sig.


----------



## Nytehawk

No, I've folded before, but it was only with GPU, it was a 9800GTX+, I didn't fold w/my processor, and it was about 5 years ago, lol

Edit: my CPU is doing just dandy set to allow 100%


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nytehawk* 
No, I've folded before, but it was only with GPU, it was a 9800GTX+, I didn't fold w/my processor, and it was about 5 years ago, lol

Edit: my CPU is doing just dandy set to allow 100%

Alright... set up HFM and let us know the PPD for the i7.









And like I said, that GPU would be pumping out WUs every hour; you'll get a couple in before the next update most likely.


----------



## Nytehawk

it terminates in the log with this:
[12:34:46] Project: 6603 (Run 10, Clone 222, Gen 125)
[12:34:46]
[12:34:46] Entering M.D.
[12:34:52] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr: 1349547302 2821102963 2315106678 1951147099 2037215041
[12:34:52]
[12:34:52] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[12:34:52]
[12:34:55] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[12:34:55] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[12:34:55]
[email protected] will go to sleep for 1 day as there have been 5 consecutive Cores executed which failed to complete a work unit.
[12:34:55] (To wake it up early, quit the application and restart it.)
[12:34:55] If problems persist, please visit our website at http://folding.stanford.edu for help.
[12:34:55] + Sleeping...

One WU down for the CPU......GPU=0 :-(

and they are properly set to ID-1=CPU and ID-2=GPU, it supports the 4xx series, right?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


it terminates in the log with this:
[12:34:46] Project: 6603 (Run 10, Clone 222, Gen 125)
[12:34:46] 
[12:34:46] Entering M.D.
[12:34:52] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr: 1349547302 2821102963 2315106678 1951147099 2037215041
[12:34:52] 
[12:34:52] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[12:34:52] 
[12:34:55] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[12:34:55] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[12:34:55] 
[email protected] will go to sleep for 1 day as there have been 5 consecutive Cores executed which failed to complete a work unit.
[12:34:55] (To wake it up early, quit the application and restart it.)
[12:34:55] If problems persist, please visit our website at http://folding.stanford.edu for help.
[12:34:55] + Sleeping...


Sounds like your OC isnt stable...Thats the error I got on my 965 when i tried to go past 3.9GHz


----------



## Nytehawk

bah! going to class. will fix this when I return!

I'll turn it down to stock and try again, it's stable in Furmark, but folding may be entirely different in Processing vs Rendering


----------



## zodac

Project 6603; GPU2 WU.

Use the GPU client guide in my sig; there is a link for the GPU3 client.


----------



## 1337LutZ

100K to go guys!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok, that's it! I'm pressing the button!

You might lose an Editor, but you'll get some extra PPD at least.










I would miss you







so don't blowup please


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I would miss you







so don't blowup please










Well... I'm up to 9.6k now... so it's touch and go...

If I'm not replying with incredibly OT comments... you'll know I'm in trouble.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well... I'm up to 9.6k now... so it's touch and go...

If I'm not replying with incredibly OT comments... you'll know I'm in trouble.










ot









well Im off to work so I cant babysit my pcs temps any more so I going back off line


----------



## Nytehawk

Code:


Code:


[12:52:02] [email protected] GPU Core
[12:52:02] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[12:52:02] 
[12:52:02] Compiler : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[12:52:02] Build host: amoeba
[12:52:02] Board Type: Nvidia
[12:52:02] Core : 
[12:52:02] Preparing to commence simulation
[12:52:02] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[12:52:11] - Looking at optimizations...
[12:52:11] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[12:52:11] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[12:52:11] - Expanded 73910 -> 383588 (decompressed 518.9 percent)
[12:52:11] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73910 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[12:52:11] - Digital signature verified
[12:52:11] 
[12:52:11] Project: 6603 (Run 10, Clone 222, Gen 125)
[12:52:11] 
[12:52:11] Entering M.D.
[12:52:17] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr: 1349547302 2821102963 2315106678 1951147099 2037215041
[12:52:17] 
[12:52:17] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[12:52:17] 
[12:52:20] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[12:52:20] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[12:52:25] 
[12:52:25] + Processing work unit
[12:52:25] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[12:52:25] Core found.
[12:52:25] Working on queue slot 01 [June 15 12:52:25 UTC]
[12:52:25] + Working ...
[12:52:25] 
[12:52:25] *------------------------------*
[12:52:25] [email protected] GPU Core
[12:52:25] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[12:52:25] 
[12:52:25] Compiler : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[12:52:25] Build host: amoeba
[12:52:25] Board Type: Nvidia
[12:52:25] Core : 
[12:52:25] Preparing to commence simulation
[12:52:25] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[12:52:35] - Looking at optimizations...
[12:52:35] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[12:52:35] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[12:52:35] - Expanded 73910 -> 383588 (decompressed 518.9 percent)
[12:52:35] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73910 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[12:52:35] - Digital signature verified
[12:52:35] 
[12:52:35] Project: 6603 (Run 10, Clone 222, Gen 125)
[12:52:35] 
[12:52:35] Entering M.D.
[12:52:41] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr: 1349547302 2821102963 2315106678 1951147099 2037215041
[12:52:41] 
[12:52:41] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[12:52:41] 
[12:52:43] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[12:52:43] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[12:52:43] 
[email protected] will go to sleep for 1 day as there have been 5 consecutive Cores executed which failed to complete a work unit.
[12:52:43] (To wake it up early, quit the application and restart it.)
[12:52:43] If problems persist, please visit our website at [URL=http://folding.stanford.edu]http://folding.stanford.edu[/URL] for help.
[12:52:43] + Sleeping...

--->at stock speeds.

This is annoying, be back in 2 hours...


----------



## zodac

Have you used the _GPU3_ client? GPU2 doesn't work. As I said earlier, use the guide in my sig; it has a link to GPU3, which is required for Fermi.


----------



## zodac

47.5k to go; 3 more hours!


----------



## Jacka

47,574 to go!


----------



## mmx+

Under 50k points! _One_ more update and WE'LL HAVE 7th PLACE AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## MrBalll

It's so close.


----------



## Jacka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


47.5k to go; 3 more hours!










Lol. ^^


----------



## [CyGnus]

yup i am going to work now i arrive in 9h and we are 1place above TSC yeah


----------



## Aqualoon

Huzzah!

Almost there!


----------



## zodac

I'm so excited.


----------



## jemping

Close. Real close.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jemping*


Close. Real close.










Very close, its a good thing weve got the first (possibly-annual) Zodac-athon coming up to keep people folding


----------



## kiwwanna

Is it just me or are we fairly close to #3 spot as well?? I mean looking at point per day... Possible dont ya think?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Very close, its a good thing weve got the first (possibly-annual) Zodac-athon coming up to keep people folding


It'll only be annual *if you fail*.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It'll only be annual *if you fail*.


No, I might bring it back in honor of our great and benevolent folding editor (whom we love so much)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Is it just me or are we fairly close to #3 spot as well?? I mean looking at point per day... Possible dont ya think?


We are #3 by PPD. And in 1.6 years we'll be #3 by total points as well (and hopefully we'll be able to get on [H]'s threat list at some point, that would be cool)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


No, I might bring it back in honor of our great and benevolent folding editor (whom we love so much)


And if you've been right all along?
















Regardless, you'll be holding it again next year. Though the points target might change by then.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
We are #3 by PPD. And in 1.6 years we'll be #3 by total points as well (and hopefully we'll be able to get on [H]'s threat list at some point, that would be cool)

Well, we keep having successful foldathons and it could be less then that!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

GO GO GO...I just wish i had my 470...C'mon lol ! You have to hate international shipping times lol.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Well, we keep having successful foldathons and it could be less then that!

And *Zodac-athons* could be a great help


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
And *Zodac-athons*

That's not an official, Editor-endorsed term.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Fold ON!!!!! Goodness, we'll catch them by this evening


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That's not an official, Editor-endorsed term.

If we hit 5.1 million PPD it better be


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:

CoreStatus = 63 (99)
This error has been noted when switching from one version of the Windows SMP to another.
Apparently a WU started with one version of MPI cannot be completed with the other version.
If you need to switch versions, use the -oneunit flag to finish the current WU first *or discard the active WU.*
Just delete your Work folder, queue.dat, unitinfo & logfile(s) (FAHlog*)
Sorted









Cheers








&







on the overtake!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
Fold ON!!!!! Goodness, we'll catch them by this evening









Almost certainly by the next update!


----------



## markt

I just turned in a bigadv....


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I just turned in a bigadv....









We got em


----------



## [-erick-]

we just did!

OCN 1828271499
TSC 1828182352

Woot! next update we are 7 again!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I just turned in a bigadv....

Awesome!!!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Well it's a good thing we have the [B}Zodac-athon[/B] coming up to keep people folding now that we've taken down Russia


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I just turned in a bigadv....

Woohoo!










#7!


----------



## Magus2727

Wow some one is really is putting a plug in every chance they get...

FAIL...

7 47191 TSC! Russia 1828300514 4200333
8 37726 Overclock.net 1828271499 3814656

you need to look at Russia's update also....


----------



## mitchbowman

i like this bigadv stuff

came in 40th ( not that it matters ) in the last foldathon and i only had 1 bigadv WU


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Wow some one is really is putting a plug in every chance they get...

FAIL...

7 47191 TSC! Russia 1828300514 4200333
8 37726 Overclock.net 1828271499 3814656

you need to look at Russia's update also....

Excuse me?


----------



## Magus2727

Look at Stanford for the best updates... not cool graphics like EOC, but update better....

So in about 5 min you will see another update because Stanford updates Hourly...

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=teamstats

EDIT: dont quote me on this but I belive that EOC updates the same time that Stanford is updating so depending on where you are in relation to when Stanford updates you and EOC reads your files you may not get all the updates from the last 3 hours on EOC stats. usually EOC is a tad Low when compared to looking at Stanford.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Look at Stanford for the best updates... not cool graphics like EOC, but update better....

So in about 5 min you will see another update because Stanford updates Hourly...

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=teamstats

EDIT: dont quote me on this but I belive that EOC updates the same time that Stanford is updating so depending on where you are in relation to when Stanford updates you and EOC reads your files you may not get all the updates from the last 3 hours on EOC stats. usually EOC is a tad Low when compared to looking at Stanford.

So according to stanford's site, we are only 29k behind right now.


----------



## Magus2727

Yes.


----------



## Magus2727

Stats off Official Stanford Site:

7 37726 Overclock.net 1828446530 3814953 
8 47191 TSC! Russia 1828426045 4200565

We are now # 7


----------



## mrfajita

Actually according to Stanford's site we are now in 7th place!


----------



## |3rutal1ty

woohhooo finally

#7


----------



## k4m1k4z3

We are #7
Let it begin


----------



## mmx+

GO OCN!!!
#7!!!!!!

















































: wheee:










































:w heee:


----------



## zodac

I won't confirm it until EOC says so. I'm annoying like that.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I won't confirm it until EOC says so. I'm annoying like that.










Look here:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=teamstats


----------



## Jacka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


When we overtake them, I hope to see a full page of







's.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Look here:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=teamstats











I know... but I don't like ditching EOC at the very end...


----------



## mmx+

A bit off-topic, but I have my memory working in dual-channel and I put it back at stock speeds (apparently my CPU OC had underclocked the memory). Dual-channel shaved about 30 seconds off of my 8:30 TPF for 6701, it'll be interesting to see what it does for the other projects and what the speed increase does


----------



## cyanmcleod

damn, i wanted to pass 5 million b4 this happened but i guess 4.75 is good enough.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


A bit off-topic, but I have my memory working in dual-channel and I put it back at stock speeds (apparently my CPU OC had underclocked the memory). Dual-channel shaved about 30 seconds off of my 8:30 TPF for 6701, it'll be interesting to see what it does for the other projects and what the speed increase does


Yes! thatll be helpful during the Zodac-athon!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Yes! thatll be helpful during the Zodac-athon!











Seriously? A Zodac-a-thon?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*










Seriously? A Zodac-a-thon?


Hey its for the good of the science and a tribute to out benevolent dictator editor, plus the question of it's gender will be answered


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Really awsome guys








Ive been waiting for this moment. And im pretty happy about my i7 too, cause the bigadv is still running. Only HFM.NET doesnt show it


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Hey its for the good of the science and a tribute to out benevolent dictator editor, plus the question of it's gender will be answered


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












proof of what?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


proof of what?


I dunno.


----------



## MistaBernie




----------



## SmokinWaffle

hey guize whats goin on in this thread.


----------



## mmx+

So my TPF is down to about 7:45 (P6701), HFM still refusing to calculate bonuses for the i7 (both HFM 0.5 and HFM 0.4.10), so I have no idea what actual PPD is going to be


----------



## Jacka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


----------



## Epona

I didn't miss it! Let's go go go!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


hey guize whats goin on in this thread.


Just talking about the upcoming *Zodac-athon*


----------



## DullBoi

Drum roll



































:applaud :





















, next update


----------



## thenailedone




----------



## xd_1771

I'd help us gain the lead but at the moment I'm having a lot of problems with Folding... (as in, client errors and all)....and I'm at school


----------



## MistaBernie

/thread hijacking

I just got on my desktop via Teamviewer and removed my oneunit flag. My CPU tin temps are lower than they were, and while my cores are comparable/2-3c higher, they're still under 70, so gogogo!


----------



## darksun20

Setting up Folding on all my friends machine as I get time, muhaha! Hopefully it'll give us a nice jump soon.


----------



## dave12

K, AC is fixed we can now commence winning this thing.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
Setting up Folding on all my friends machine as I get time, muhaha! Hopefully it'll give us a nice jump soon.

That's cool. I'm trying to persuade a friend of mine to set up [email protected] on his Q6600 and 9600GT, and I plan on loaning out my X4 955 to another friend so he can use it as a folder (in exchange for use of it as a general system, he folds under my name)


----------



## Nytehawk

so what happens when I finish this 2,000,000 step WU? does it just count as one silly WU, when my GPU uploaded 9(smaller) of them?

and I have HT off, so I'm on 4 cores, is that going to limit me?


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nytehawk* 
so what happens when I finish this 2,000,000 step WU? does it just count as one silly WU, when my GPU uploaded 9(smaller) of them?

and I have HT off, so I'm on 4 cores, is that going to limit me?

Right now they are fixing the credit issue, you will be getting bonus points when they fixed it.


----------



## HighOC

Come on fold fold fold!!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


so what happens when I finish this 2,000,000 step WU? does it just count as one silly WU, when my GPU uploaded 9(smaller) of them?

and I have HT off, so I'm on 4 cores, is that going to limit me?


Definitely turn HT on, it'll improve your PPD pretty significantly (not sure exactly, but at least 20%). Use HFM.NET to get PPD estimates


----------



## HighOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Definitely turn HT on, it'll improve your PPD pretty significantly (not sure exactly, but at least 20%). Use HFM.NET to get PPD estimates


is my HT on








Noob here


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HighOC*


is my HT on








Noob here










Says you have an e7500 in your sig rig, you don't have HT.


----------



## Nytehawk

That means no. Don't drop any WUs to try and check, either.

I'll change after my next SMP


----------



## zodac

At long last... * WE'RE IN 7th PLACE!!!!*


----------



## HighOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksun20*


Says you have an e7500 in your sig rig, you don't have HT.


Ohh ok.

Project: 6701 (Run 56, Clone 26, Gen 1)


----------



## HighOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


At long last... * WE'RE IN 7th PLACE!!!!*



















YAAAAHOOOOO!!







EPIC WIN EVERY ONE!!! NICE JOB


----------



## Metal425

Woot! Good job everyone!


----------



## darksun20

woot woot, glad I could be a part of this!!


----------



## Oo Alias oO

Nice


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

YAY!!!! MW2 is the BEST FPS EVER!!!! Keep Folding for 6th place!!!! We have a Zodac-athon coming up!!!!


----------



## zodac




----------



## zodac




----------



## MistaBernie

Now let's keep it!


----------



## zodac




----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












why are you waving a white flag? this is OCN, we don't surrender. We have Zodac-athons!!!


----------



## zodac




----------



## HighOC

LOL- this is my Posts: 1,234


----------



## Metal425

Yay!


----------



## [CyGnus]

wheee we are the best


----------



## zodac




----------



## Baldy




----------



## Epona




----------



## mmx+

This day shall go down in history!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


wheee we are the best


Pretty much



















































































































































































































































































:


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












BETTA







IT!















!!OCN!!


----------



## |3rutal1ty

: wheee:


----------



## muels7

Yes, we finally got our rank back, and according to EOC, if we can keep up this same rate of folding, we could very well have the #3 spot behind EVGA come this time next year. KEEP FOLDING!!!


----------



## Nytehawk

So, wait, is Zodac a woman?


----------



## JWellington

YES!!!! I Will be adding more firepower real soon with 2 GTX 480s


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JWellington*


YES!!!! I Will be adding more firepower real soon with 2 GTX 480s :whee:



they fold like crazy, I swear to god my case is half VTOL on its mother's side.

but holds stable @ 100% load, and 60*C


----------



## mayford5

Way to go team. Keep up the good work


----------



## biltong




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats guys







now keep it up for the #6!!


----------



## zodac




----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


So, wait, is Zodac a woman?


Participate in the Zodac-athon and we will find out

Oh and


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












lmao...xD


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












Congrats guys, well deserved


----------



## kurt1288

Congrats. Nice to see that turn around so quickly


----------



## biltong

This is almost how I felt when Bafana Bafana scored the first goal of the world cup!

















































: clock:










































:c lock:










































:cl ock:










































:clo ck:










































:cloc k:


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biltong*


This is almost how I felt when Bafana Bafana scored the first goal of the world cup!

















































: clock:










































:c lock:










































:cl ock:










































:clo ck:










































:cloc k:













































this felt infinitely better


----------



## Aqualoon

Nice guys!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


:d


Fail.


----------



## wcdolphin

wooot woooot








I wish I was not traveling with a netbook... The N280 doesn't crank many ppd :Z


----------



## [CyGnus]

now when theh give us the missing bonus points of the 6701's we will gain a good bost. (posting from a nokia 5530 is strange lol)


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Fail.

I know, it's the same reason why I can't go "LOL" in all caps, should have known better


----------



## Nytehawk

OMG, why am I not running my laptop right now???


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I know, it's the same reason why I can't go "LOL" in all caps, should have known better

Yeah, I had to edit my post too... stupid rule.


----------



## Tazi

Thats AMAZING,great job every1...ive only been folding less than a week now and it feels great to be added into with oc.net...now who's next,who is #6...let us at them...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Well done, you did this on my birthday. I also folded briefly today.


----------



## Tazi

if hardly is on tonight,imma ask him to setup my gaming rig to fold...hmmm i wonder with my i7 960 and my 3-480's how many ppd would you think i can get...now im not gonna fold 24/7 with my gaming rig just enough to boost our points when we need them most...


----------



## Vibe21

Congrats everyone!






































Now on to #6!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Woop woop we pwn !


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TÃ¡zÃ¯* 
if hardly is on tonight,imma ask him to setup my gaming rig to fold...hmmm i wonder with my i7 960 and my 3-480's how many ppd would you think i can get...now im not gonna fold 24/7 with my gaming rig just enough to boost our points when we need them most...

make sure to fold in the *Zodac-athon* too, we need all the PPD we can get


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
At long last... *WE'RE IN 7th PLACE!!!!*










Any reason for the disparity between EOC and kakaostats? Maybe Kakao is several updates behind?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Any reason for the disparity between EOC and kakaostats? Maybe Kakao is several updates behind?

Possible... I don't use Kakao though so I can't say.


----------



## repo_man

NICE!







Soooo awesome, well done team!


----------



## EpicToast

Yay~


----------



## Jacka




----------



## darksun20

So do we rename the thread

Overclock.net Vs Custom PC & bit-tech 102million behind


----------



## zodac

Not yet... no point; we're still ~100 days away. When that's down to 4 weeks, I'll start a new thread.


----------



## Finrond

Yes! everyone should keep folding like the dickens, then that 100days will shrink fast! Just because we made it past 1 team doesnt mean we should rest on our laurels!


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *finrond*


yes! Everyone should keep folding like the dickens, then that 100days will shrink fast! Just because we made it past 1 team doesnt mean we should rest on our laurels!


rest is for the weak!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not yet... no point; we're still ~100 days away. When that's down to 4 weeks, I'll start a new thread.


I think you should go ahead and start it so we can see or progress as time progresses (graphs showing a shrinking difference are great promotional propaganda







)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not yet... no point; we're still ~100 days away. When that's down to 4 weeks, I'll start a new thread.


mort closed the Zodac-athon.... now I'm sad


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not yet... no point; we're still ~100 days away. When that's down to 4 weeks, I'll start a new thread.


aye, PM me a prayer when we are close cause i think ima go lay myself to rest right now. I just saw a godess and she took my breath away....


----------



## hardly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


aye, PM me a prayer when we are close cause i think ima go lay myself to rest right now. I just saw a godess and she took my breath away....


You saw Zodac in person?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


mort closed the Zodac-athon.... now I'm sad


/tear


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hardly*


You saw Zodac in person?


forever


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


/tear


I know, now the mystery will never be solved


----------



## Nytehawk

And I had just started to feel like I was getting to know her(m) on a not-so-straightforward but personal level


----------



## CryWin

#6 here we come


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*









And I had just started to feel like I was getting to know her(m) on a not-so-straightforward but personal level










I guess I will have the include parentheses whenever (s)he is referred to


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I know, now the mystery will never be solved


Nah you can still do it, just errmmmmm dont advertise it, and hope that we fold enough on those days anywho!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I think you should go ahead and start it so we can see or progress as time progresses (graphs showing a shrinking difference are great promotional propaganda







)


Maybe... but I'd like a rest from updating spreadsheets if you don't mind.









We're 102mil behind, gaining ~1.3 mil a day. When the difference is 75 mil (about 2 weeks) I'll start a new thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


mort closed the Zodac-athon.... now I'm sad



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I know, now the mystery will never be solved


You can't honestly admit you didn't see it coming?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Maybe... but I'd like a rest from updating spreadsheets if you don't mind.









We're 102mil behind, gaining ~1.3 mil a day. When the difference is 75 mil (about 2 weeks) I'll start a new thread.


Sounds good









Unlike TSC!, I don't think that CustomPC is going to be much of a challenge, but after the massive difference that TSC! managed to gain I'm still a bit weary about saying that it won't be a challenge. And they do have a 100-million point lead, which is pretty significant


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Maybe... but I'd like a rest from updating spreadsheets if you don't mind.









We're 102mil behind, gaining ~1.3 mil a day. When the difference is 75 mil (about 2 weeks) I'll start a new thread.

You can't honestly admit you didn't see it coming?










No I honestly didn't, I figured that since it was sanctioned by you that It was clear of the kakistocracy....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Sounds good








Unlike TSC!, I don't think that CustomPC is going to be much of a challenge, but after the massive difference that TSC! managed to gain I'm still a bit weary about saying that it won't be a challenge. And they do have a 100-million point lead, which is pretty significant


Yes, but thankfully, if CPC kicks it up a notch, we're still quite certain to pass OCAU too.


----------



## Nytehawk

Will I benefit from putting the -bigadv flag on my SMP client launcher?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


No I honestly didn't, I figured that since it was sanctioned by you that It was clear of the kakistocracy....


I don't know if you noticed, but when I type in pink, I'm not acting as an Editor.


----------



## Magus2727

I think we need a good few Million point lead to say we are out of the woods of TSC.... they can make some Serious PPD in which just over an update they could take back #7....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


Will I benefit from putting the -bigadv flag on my SMP client launcher?


Not at all; you'll need to use a VMware (since -bigadv isn't for Windows just yet).

http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...e-folding.html


----------



## xdanisx

Finally!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't know if you noticed, but when I type in pink, I'm not acting as an Editor.


See, the problem is that as long as it says "Folding Editor" above your avatar your the editor, pink text and black text.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes, but thankfully, if CPC kicks it up a notch, we're still quite certain to pass OCAU too.










True, but it seems unlikely that CPC could put up a sudden 1million+ PPD boost


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


Will I benefit from putting the -bigadv flag on my SMP client launcher?


You can make more points per WU but will complete fewer... a Bigadv takes a few days but is a large payload of 55Kpoints but you will have nothing between unless you have GPU's going.

it should produce more points on average, some people just dont like seeing completly empty days...

edit: for got about the windows deal....


----------



## Nytehawk

*sigh* thought I had seen that as a recommendation for someone running a 4-core SMP.

is that the best route for me to go? it just seems like I've installed this stuff 3 times today to not be getting omgwafflefries results. This SMP unit is going to take half a day to get even close to completion, is that normal? Maybe I should have left it alone until I went to sleep

my gtx480 has been a very big performer comparatively. it sucks bc I don't get points readings from my SMP, it's big, any idea how many points this will contribute in the morning? would the 24hr reading of 73,000 be accurate for gpu+cpu?

lol, and with both going, I might as well consider this a central vacuum system for my apt.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


*sigh* thought I had seen that as a recommendation for someone running a 4-core SMP.

is that the best route for me to go? it just seems like I've installed this stuff 3 times today to not be getting omgwafflefries results. This SMP unit is going to take half a day to get even close to completion, is that normal? Maybe I should have left it alone until I went to sleep


Didn't you say you didn't have HT enabled?


----------



## MrBalll

If you have the time and an i7 I would say bigadv is the way to go.
As far as the SMP time, yes, some WU's will take half a day to complete.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


If you have the time and an i7 I would say bigadv is the way to go.
As far as the SMP time, yes, some WU's will take half a day to complete.


It takes me about 14 hours per p6071 WU on my 3.8ghz i7 860, I can do any of the "standard" 481 pt WUs in a tad over 6 hours


----------



## Nytehawk

I had HT turned off before I began the SMP WU, runs some games better that way.

you can't pause an SMP, can you? Just for a half day till I go to sleep.


----------



## MrBalll

Ctrl+C will "pause" it. Or just close the window.


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It takes me about 14 hours per *p6071* WU


That's the little hellion my intel is munching on right now!

sooo, a process like that is good for ~xxxxx points?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Ctrl+C will "pause" it. Or just close the window.


DO NOT just close the client (with the "x" button). This can do bad things to it and the WU you are working on, instead do Control+C


----------



## MrBalll

Eh, I have never had a bad thing happen when just closing the window. Guess it's system dependent when closing.


----------



## Nytehawk

does it resume from closing or using Ctrl-C?


----------



## MrBalll

After you re-open the client, yes, it should resume where it left off.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Eh, I have never had a bad thing happen when just closing the window. Guess it's system dependent when closing.

I've used the "x" button twice and both times I lost the WU...since then I only use Control+C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nytehawk* 
does it resume from closing or using Ctrl-C?

It resumes from where it was when the client was closed


----------



## Nytehawk

oh, so this new-found infatuation with folding doesn't have to ruin my marriage with powergaming....

EDIT: I have folded before, I swear. I _do know_ that there is a button labeled 'pause'

...I just don't think well in all this heat


----------



## MrBalll

Yes, right click the icon in the tray and click Pause Work. Then do the same only click Resume Work when you are ready.


----------



## kcuestag

Guys....

The fact that we passed the Russians doesn't mean we can stop folding, let's make a big space from them and let's get away from them!


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Guys....

The fact that we passed the Russians doesn't mean we can stop folding, let's make a big space from them and let's get away from them!

Who said anything about stopping? Get me some usernames and I'll fix the problem.


----------



## Nytehawk

It is damn _*HOTT*_ in my room.

No, OOBalance, it's not because of Zodac: I have my i7, 480, netbook, and gf's macbook pro folding in the same office


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nytehawk* 
It is damn _*HOTT*_ in my room.

Its pretty cold in here








I have a 230mm coolermaster fan blowing in my face, not bad at all


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nytehawk* 
It is damn _*HOTT*_ in my room.

No, OOBalance, it's not because of Zodac: I have my i7, 480, netbook, and gf's macbook pro folding in the same office

keep an eye on the temps on those laptops... they GET HOT fast... I stoped folding on my laptop because even with additional cooling the CPU temp was only a few Deg below the Max temp rating....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nytehawk* 
It is damn _*HOTT*_ in my room.

No, OOBalance, it's not because of Zodac: I have my i7, 480, netbook, and gf's macbook pro folding in the same office

It's not so bad in here, AC does wonderful things


----------



## kromar

nice, now lets get the next team


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nytehawk* 
It is damn _*HOTT*_ in my room.

No, OOBalance, it's not because of Zodac: I have my i7, 480, netbook, and gf's macbook pro folding in the same office

I will never infer that Zodac is hot, (s)he could be a guy or a transexual or crossdresser or ridiculously large for all I know.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
DO NOT just close the client (with the "x" button). This can do bad things to it and the WU you are working on, instead do Control+C

I contest this. I have _always_ x'd out of the SMP client, and have never lost a WU or any % because of it.

Yeah, just you try and prove me wrong mmx+.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I will never infer that Zodac is hot, (s)he could be a guy or a transexual or crossdresser or *ridiculously large* for all I know.


----------



## Nytehawk

macs have pretty much no cooling it seems, but my cpu and gpu are moving along at 41* and 61*, you can guess where the heat is going - in the room


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I contest this. I have _always _x'd out of the SMP client, and have never lost a WU or any % because of it.

Yeah, just you try and prove me wrong mmx+.










I always use the "x" button and have never had any problems

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












would you prefer "beyond pleasantly plump"?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


macs have pretty much no cooling it seems, but my cpu and gpu are moving along at 41* and 61*, you can guess where the heat is going - in the room


not true, the fan on them is really effective and quiet under 2.5krpm. the problem is that the aluminum shell absorbs a lot of the heat and there isnt airflow on the outer case to dissipate it so it just keeps everything else toasty


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I contest this. I have _always _x'd out of the SMP client, and have never lost a WU or any % because of it.

Yeah, just you try and prove me wrong mmx+.










Well, I'm not saying that it's like this for everyone, but it is for me. With a 100% failure rate using the "x" button I have no real desire to try it again


----------



## mortimersnerd

Guys,

A while back I received a PM from a member of the TSC! Russia team letting me know that many of the members of the their team view this thread. Please refrain from Soviet Russia phrases or comments that would diminish the integrity of our team.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Guys,

A while back I received a PM from a member of the TSC! Russia team letting me know that many of the members of the their team view this thread. Please refrain from Soviet Russia phrases or comments that would diminish the integrity of our team.


Yes. We are a forum of family and we don't promote any kind of crappy attitudes. We don't want our folding brothers in Russia to feel stereotyped or made fun of. The global ranks are big business but they are also about friendly competition. Please remember this.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Guys,

A while back I received a PM from a member of the TSC! Russia team letting me know that many of the members of the their team view this thread. Please refrain from Soviet Russia phrases or comments that would diminish the integrity of our team.


Have we had any comments recently that would be viewed objectionable for that reason?


----------



## Interpolation

I recommend this thread be renamed to Overclock.Net Vs. Custom PC & bit-tech to maintain our insatiable lust for PPD. OCN vs Russia may not be so genuinely motivating anymore.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Have we had any comments recently that would be viewed objectionable for that reason?


I dont think so, I think there is a sig that would be objectionable though


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


I recommend this thread be renamed to Overclock.Net Vs. Custom PC & bit-tech to maintain our insatiable lust for PPD. OCN vs Russia may not be so genuinely motivating anymore.


Z said he'd start a new thread when we were within 75million points behind them (about 2 weeks)


----------



## oliverw92

Congratulations folders - keep doing what you do best!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Have we had any comments recently that would be viewed objectionable for that reason?


There is a sig that needs to be edited. From looking through, we have a lot of very positive comments, but be careful that they are in good spirits. Saying "Great job" or various ways of saying that is always acceptable but comments like "We are going to crush [insert next team]" are not what we want to represent Overclock.net. I have found that, for example, EVGA as a team makes many of those comments and that is part of the reason that none of the other teams like them.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


There is a sig that needs to be edited. From looking through, we have a lot of very positive comments, but be careful that they are in good spirits. Saying "Great job" or various ways of saying that is always acceptable but comments like "We are going to crush [insert next team]" are not what we want to represent Overclock.net. I have found that, for example,* EVGA as a team makes many of those comments* and that is part of the reason that none of the other teams like them.


I used to browse EVGA's FAH sub-forum when OCN's forum wasn't so active, but it just seemed like they were acting like jerks to everyone else and making fun of all of the other teams, so I stopped browsing their [email protected] forum. This is one of the reasons that I quit folding for EVGA back when I did


----------



## Nytehawk

a lot of my friends and most of my neighbors are eastern European, if we didn't have so much smack to talk to each other I don't know how we'd get along!

I suppose it's different on the Interwebs.


----------



## Tazi

OK a few posts back i did ask Who's #6 and "let us at them",so i hope that was appropiate enough...


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TÃ¡zÃ¯*


OK a few posts back i did ask Who's #6 and "let us at them",so i hope that was appropiate enough...


LOL, "Up-And-At-Them."


----------



## egerds

I can't wait for my 1mill folding badge who knows I might earn 2 mil before i get my 1 mill badge


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egerds* 
I can't wait for my 1mill folding badge who knows I might earn 2 mil before i get my 1 mill badge









That wont happen







Or you have 200 i7 rigs doing bigadv...


----------



## Magus2727

I think the badges for points for the 1 million and such are automatic when the stats on Overclock.net update... so its fairly quick.. usually less then 12 hours...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
That wont happen







Or you have 200 i7 rigs doing bigadv...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I think the badges for points for the 1 million and such are automatic when the stats on Overclock.net update... so its fairly quick.. usually less then 12 hours...

There's a bigger issue regarding egerds stats... we're working on it.


----------



## Magus2727

Ooooo, thats who...







I had heard about it, but did not see the post.

When do people who have had past experience with TCS think is a "safe" buffer


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Ooooo, thats who...







I had heard about it, but did not see the post.

When do people who have had past experience with TCS think is a "safe" buffer

I will be happy when we are a few mill away and climbing. But they have an amazing ability to pass us after we pass them...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I will be happy when we are a few mill away and climbing. But they have an amazing ability to pass us after we pass them...

I know, right? Maybe I should 'fix' the stats so people still think we have a million or two to go?









*Disclaimer: I have not, nor will I ever, skew statistics for personal gain.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know, right? Maybe I should 'fix' the stats so people still think we have a million or two to go?









*Disclaimer: I have not, nor will I ever, skew statistics for personal gain.


That wouldnt be for personal gain though


----------



## Jamanious

good job OCN, it was a nice surprise to wake up to, I just feel bad that my main rig has been down the majority of the time we've been climbing in points.


----------



## Speedyi7

we can't stop now! I'm folding 100% still with that 6701 WU, only getting 41c per core, its that dam cold in here.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


That wouldnt be for personal gain though


Propelling OCN past TSC!? I think it would be.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Propelling OCN past TSC!? I think it would be.


No, I think he means making it look like we were still a couple million behind them


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


No, I think he means making it look like we were still a couple million behind them


I know, but I'd be lying in order to fool _our own Folders_ to open a large gap over TSC!.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


No, I think he means making it look like we were still a couple million behind them


That would be for the par for the course, incentive for the team if you will


----------



## mitchbowman

we did it


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


we did it


yes we did


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


yes we did


Did we? long time ago, why arent we #6 yet?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Did we? long time ago, why arent we #6 yet?


not enough fermi's and i7's folding...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


not enough fermi's and i7's folding...


hmm, if thats the point than get them running!!


----------



## mitchbowman

im even putting my 5850 on 
( no point but still )


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, if thats the point than get them running!!











would if I could, we should start bogging the intel and nvidia forums with "you have a i7 you should fold" threads


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


would if I could, we should start bogging the intel and nvidia forums with "you have a i7 you should fold" threads


lol, they would







us...xD


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lol, they would







us...xD


we would just have to







and







them


----------



## Gen

e-beer on me everyone!!! Great job




























































Now if I could get something other than 6701's on all my machines...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
e-beer on me everyone!!! Great job




























































hehe, free beer









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
we would just have to







and







them

i prefer







tbh


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hehe, free beer









i prefer







tbh









also acceptable


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


e-beer on me everyone!!! Great job



























































*
Now if I could get something other than 6701's on all my machines*...


I don't object to the 6701s too much, the 6k+ update I got earlier was awesome


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I don't object to the 6701s too much, the 6k+ update I got earlier was awesome










theyre better than 6041's.....


----------



## jarble




----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*








































Late as always jarble.


----------



## DullBoi




----------



## SgtHop

Now we just need to hold them off, we need a good distance between us, otherwise they could pass us back.

Moar folding!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Now we just need to hold them off, we need a good distance between us, otherwise they could pass us back.

Moar folding!


they have the resources to take back 7 place easily and move into 6th just for good measure


----------



## Monster34

Congrats team!
I had said a couple of months back, when things were rough to just hang in there.

Ok free beer is sooooo good!

Keep up the good work team.


----------



## godofdeath

now for how long will we stay 7 hmmmm


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


now for how long will we stay 7 hmmmm


Not long cause were going for 6th!!!


----------



## shadow19935

Shall i swap my HD 5870 for a Nvidia card and own some russians even more?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadow19935* 
Shall i swap my HD 5870 for a Nvidia card and own some russians even more?

Do it!!!
Grab 3 gtx 480s


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Do it!!!
Grab 3 gtx 480s









only if you sponsor 2 and a half of them, then u can even have my HD 5870







Deal?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

My question is, did we speed up past them, or did they slow down?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
My question is, did we speed up past them, or did they slow down?

I think speed up, looks like we can overtake 6th in 2-3months if we keep up the speed. Well... according to EOC.

And possibly 5th before the end of the year, if we keep it up.
As for 4th or higher, umm that might not be as easy anytime soon Lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shadow19935* 
only if you sponsor 2 and a half of them, then u can even have my HD 5870







Deal?

I wish i could, that would mean i can afford 2 more for myself.
Im still waiting for my dell deal to bring me my gtx 480. (In production)


----------



## thenailedone




----------



## paleblue

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Tazi

ok boys my gaming rig is folding,my 480's are around 12,000-13,000 ppd...my i7'2 should hit 10,000 ppd by morning(hopefully)...with my lil amd folding rig i should be around 65,000 ppd...hope that helps you...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TÃ¡zÃ¯*


ok boys my gaming rig is folding,my 480's are around 12,000-13,000 ppd...my i7'2 should hit 10,000 ppd by morning(hopefully)...with my lil amd folding rig i should be around 65,000 ppd...hope that helps you...


It'll definitely be awesome, should get you top-10 for PPD easy


----------



## Tazi

yeah and special thanx to mmx+,he helped with this 1 and definitely hardly for my other rig...thanx for all the help and make sure you FOLD FOR OVERCLOCK.NET...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

thats a lot of points tazi! keep em coming


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

nice man, Im loving the overclock. some dud tried to tell me he hit higher than that on a AMD 940 though, Its hilarious


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


thats a lot of points tazi! keep em coming










GTX400 cards are definitely awesome, makes me sad that I don't have 2 grand to blow on 3 GTX480s and a Corsair AX1200


----------



## Tazi

the 4.7 overclock in my sig rig,is just a validated cpu-z...i only overclock for benching so gaming and folding i leave at stock settings,even the gpus are stock as well...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TÃ¡zÃ¯*


the 4.7 overclock in my sig rig,is just a validated cpu-z...i only overclock for benching so gaming and folding i leave at stock settings,even the gpus are stock as well...


still a nice OC, ill admit I prefer to leave my PC at stock too but folding demands OC'ing when using a PhII and a GX2


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I've been really tempted to push the OC on this 1090T past 4.0, and I think it'll do it pretty easily, but it runs really nicely at that speed and I'm still sitting at 50c under full load so I'll wait until the winter to play with it.


----------



## Ceiron

Glad to have more big guns folding for OCN.

I wonder how long it'll take till we take 6th at this rate

I'll attempt to join the top PPD makers when AMD releases their Bulldozer server platforms.
Buying the 12-cores now doesn't seem to be worth the investment


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


still a nice OC, ill admit I prefer to leave my PC at stock too but folding demands OC'ing when using a PhII and a GX2


I can't stand leaving things at stock, so I try to find a reasonable, stable OC. I don't try to get the max OCs, instead one that requires little voltage boost and can withstand days of FAH. And where the temps are reasonable. GPUs, CPUs, memory, whatever, it all get OCed


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I can't stand leaving things at stock, so I try to find a reasonable, stable OC. I don't try to get the max OCs, instead one that requires little voltage boost and can withstand days of FAH. And where the temps are reasonable. GPUs, CPUs, memory, whatever, it all get OCed










Trust me I know what you mean, I wen for the max i could fold with 24/7 and im happy with it


----------



## Ryahn




----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Trust me I know what you mean, I wen for the max i could fold with 24/7 and im happy with it


My i7 860 folds nicely at 4ghz as well, but temps are too high for 24/7 usage on the H50. I'm sure it would do more than 20k with a custom loop, but I don't have the money for one of those


----------



## jackeyjoe




----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


My i7 860 folds nicely at 4ghz as well, but temps are too high for 24/7 usage on the H50. I'm sure it would do more than 20k with a custom loop, but I don't have the money for one of those


Same, my H50 comes in tomorrow though and ima get it set up with a res and 240 rad so i should be able to squeeze out a few more MHz


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Same, my H50 comes in tomorrow though and ima get it set up with a res and 240 rad so i should be able to squeeze out a few more MHz


That's cool. I don't want to modify my H50 because when I inevitably broke it it would be a waste of $80 that could get me 6k PPD via a GPU instead. With my X4 955 C2 I could run at 3.8ghz with temps under 50c with some high-performance fans, but with my i7 I've switched them out for quieter ones


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TÃ¡zÃ¯*


ok boys my gaming rig is folding,my 480's are around 12,000-13,000 ppd...my i7'2 should hit 10,000 ppd by morning(hopefully)...with my lil amd folding rig i should be around 65,000 ppd...hope that helps you...


Your 480's should net you much more than 12-13K PPD if I'm not mistaken, your i7 @ 4.7GHz should DEFINITELY get you more than 10K PPD, you might want to check on those stats.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's cool. I don't want to modify my H50 because when I inevitably broke it it would be a waste of $80 that could get me 6k PPD via a GPU instead. With my X4 955 C2 I could run at 3.8ghz with temps under 50c with some high-performance fans, but with my i7 I've switched them out for quieter ones


got it used for $40 off ebay so i'll take my chances, Im gonna use the CM R4's from my Monsoon III though. Should be fun


----------



## Ceiron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Your 480's should net you much more than 12-13K PPD if I'm not mistaken, your i7 @ 4.7GHz should DEFINITELY get you more than 10K PPD, you might want to check on those stats.









He isn't doing -bigadv I don't think.
And doesn't GPU folding take up some CPU power too?
I understand nVidia have CUDA and PhysX to take the load off the CPU but I'm pretty sure it would've used up some CPU resources.

ATI on the other hand... no folding client support = resource hogs.


----------



## PCCstudent

I really fear that 15K+ days with 6.29 and high clocked i7's are behind us. We must wait and see how the new bonus structure for a3's turns out. It is not going to be as good as it has been. The new a3's we will get won't pay as much and there will be fewer of the old type that did pay well, that's the feeling that I have.


----------



## terraprime

ahh are we still using the team number in the [email protected] starter threat?


----------



## Ceiron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terraprime* 
ahh are we still using the team number in the [email protected] starter threat?

Team number for OCN right? 37726
They normally don't change team numbers. It'd be too confusing.


----------



## terraprime

ok just checking cause i got a laptop i have on all the time running a Dual Core C2D mobile figured since its on ALWAYS might as well do some folding while im at it


----------



## SniperXX

Woooo nice work!


----------



## terraprime

ACK maybe not...temps are a bit high lol


----------



## 1337LutZ

WOOHOO #7 way to go OCN <3


----------



## jetpuck73

Great job everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Your 480's should net you much more than 12-13K PPD if I'm not mistaken, your i7 @ 4.7GHz should DEFINITELY get you more than 10K PPD, you might want to check on those stats.










He only OCs for benching, not for gaming and folding. So although I'm sure he could get 16k form the i7 at 4ghz, he's running it at stock (3.33ghz). And the 480s could probably get closer to 15k OCed, but again, they're stock.

You're pulling in some damn fine points with these 480s Tazi:


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


He only OCs for benching, not for gaming and folding. So although I'm sure he could get 16k form the i7 at 4ghz, he's running it at stock (3.33ghz). And the 480s could probably get closer to 15k OCed, but again, they're stock.

You're pulling in some damn fine points with these 480s Tazi:










Ah, alright. Would have been some crazy PPD, as well as heat happening in his rig if he maxed out his OC's while folding. >.>


----------



## kcuestag

Keep pushing guys


----------



## TurboHertz

We should give the rallies a break, it won't be special any more and few people will participate.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


We should give the rallies a break, it won't be special any more and few people will participate.


Which is why there isn't a new thread for CPC yet.


----------



## Stensby

Keep aiming higher!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Which is why there isn't a new thread for CPC yet.










And why Z refused to support the Zodac-athon


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


We should give the rallies a break, it won't be special any more and few people will participate.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Which is why there isn't a new thread for CPC yet.










Also, it will give someone like me a few days to do some maintenance to my rig. I need to finish re-wiring my system, give it a cleanup and maybe take another shot at getting it stable at 4.0Ghz.


----------



## Jacka




----------



## Finrond

So I got my CPU cooler last week, and totally forgot the it was for LGA1366 only. So I had to buy a mounting kit so I could use it on my 860. That came yesterday and after a little bit of engineering (these things have the absolute worst directions ever, srsly, 2 tiny pictures) got my Cogage TRUE spirit all working and stuff. got a very mild overclock going right now, 3.15ghz (150bclk x 21) stable with a small undervolt over stock. Folded all last night, smp + gpu, however I can't do that all the time unless I want my power bill to shoot through the roof.

EDIT: YAY postbit!

EDIT of EDIT: Also, that is with turbo core enabled, so it runs 3.3ghz when folding.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
So I got my CPU cooler last week, and totally forgot the it was for LGA1366 only. So I had to buy a mounting kit so I could use it on my 860. That came yesterday and after a little bit of engineering (these things have the absolute worst directions ever, srsly, 2 tiny pictures) got my Cogage TRUE spirit all working and stuff. got a very mild overclock going right now, 3.15ghz (150bclk x 21) stable with a small undervolt over stock. Folded all last night, smp + gpu, however I can't do that all the time unless I want my power bill to shoot through the roof.

EDIT: YAY postbit!

Depending on OC, you should be able to get between 10 and 15k PPD (I'm getting 15k @ 3.8ghz)


----------



## KoolGuy

W00T!

I have been folding non stop since Saturday for this. So who's 6th place?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
So who's 6th place?

eh, dont worry about that one for now


----------



## KoolGuy

Custom PC & bit-tech









We so go these guys. Estimates say 2.5 months. I think that's being a bit pessimistic.

Wow we are almost 6th place








Now lets drink so much we need to fold for your selfs!









*EDIT Im a be 1283 w00t!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


Custom PC & bit-tech

We so go these guys. Estimates say 2.5 months. I think that's being a bit pessimistic.

Wow we are almost 6th place








Now lets drink so much we need to fold for your selfs!









*EDIT Im a be 1283 w00t!


Not to be so negative, but they're 100mil ahead, and I think we gain 1-1.2mil a day. A bit under 3 months sounds about right... until we get some more PPD.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Not to be so negative, but they're 100mil ahead, and I think we gain 1-1.2mil a day. A bit under 3 months sounds about right... until we get some more PPD.









A Zodac-athon could help with that


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 

A Zodac-athon could help with that

No, this is the point of the Foldathons, such as the July one we're preparing for


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
No, this is the point of the Foldathons, such as the July one we're preparing for









Zodac-athons could fill the gaps between foldathons here and there


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 

A Zodac-athon could help with that

Stop it; it's over.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Stop it; it's over.

I will never give up on Zodac-athons


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 

I will never give up on Zodac-athons

Then you're in for a lifetime of disappointments.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 

Zodac-athons could fill the gaps between foldathons here and there

it would have be fun but mort said no go. its time to give it a rest m8


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 

Zodac-athons could fill the gaps between foldathons here and there

While that would have been fun, the event would not portray the image we want for Team Overclock.net. However, I am open to suggestions for additional folding events, please PM me if you have ideas! We don't want to wear people out though, a monthly event is special... because we have it once a month, if we always have events going on, they won't get the same level of attention.

Also, to prevent any issues, Editors run all folding events "advertised" in the Folding Section. This is the only way to keep the image of Overclock.net that we as a team strive for (Professional and family friendly).


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
While that would have been fun, the event would not portray the image we want for Team Overclock.net. However, I am open to suggestions for additional folding events, please PM me if you have ideas! We don't want to wear people out though, a monthly event is special... because we have it once a month, if we always have events going on, they won't get the same level of attention.

Also, to prevent any issues, Editors run all folding events "advertised" in the Folding Section. This is the only way to keep the image of Overclock.net that we as a team strive for (Professional and family friendly).

I know, at this point I am merely than joking,


----------



## MistaBernie

Not to derail or anything.. but 1,110,255 ahead of a certain #8 team that shall remain nameless


----------



## zodac

Who?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Who?


a certain #8 team that shall remain nameless


----------



## zodac

OH! Right... I know who you mean.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Not to derail or anything.. but 1,110,255 ahead of a certain #8 team that shall remain nameless










Awesome!
I hope the Russian threat is truly gone


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Okay, so its time to remove this email spamming thread from the sub list?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Okay, so its time to remove this email spamming thread from the sub list?









You get email notifications for sub'd threads? My inbox would explode if I did that haha!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
You get email notifications for sub'd threads? My inbox would explode if I did that haha!

Yeah, same.









Bastiaan, change the subscription to "No Email". Instead, you get a notification in your User CP. Much handier.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
You get email notifications for sub'd threads? My inbox would explode if I did that haha!

Thats right, and it explodes...xD
If I wouldnt be active atm I would have ~200 emails... Just removed the read emails from ocn, didnt check it though









[edit]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, same.









Bastiaan, change the subscription to "No Email". Instead, you get a notification in your User CP. Much handier.









I love getting emails








I thinkg im going to change it though, this is taking too much from me, its like playing a hardcore FPS while eating dinner and calling 3 friends at the same time....


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Foldin' foldin' foldin', keep those 'puters foldin'!

Was that some Rollin parody? Cause if it was, it = Epic. I'm not sure though, that was just the first thing I thought of. Sometimes I make stuff up. Even some of the things I remember from my childhood are made up :S

If I was a folder, I'd sig it.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard* 
Was that some Rollin parody? Cause if it was, it = Epic. I'm not sure though, that was just the first thing I thought of. Sometimes I make stuff up. Even some of the things I remember from my childhood are made up :S

If I was a folder, I'd sig it.

Become a folder to sig it!!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard* 
Was that some Rollin parody? Cause if it was, it = Epic. I'm not sure though, that was just the first thing I thought of. Sometimes I make stuff up. Even some of the things I remember from my childhood are made up :S

If I was a folder, I'd sig it.

You are dang straight it was!


----------



## godofdeath

lets change the title for the next team and ###### points behind


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
lets change the title for the next team and ###### points behind

Zodac said she'd start a new thread when the difference drops to 75mil


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Zodac said he'd start a new thread when the difference drops to 75k









You mean she?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
You mean she?










Yes


----------



## zodac

And you mean 75mil?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
You mean she?

you mean (s)he?


----------



## mitchbowman

so how far are we off 6th


----------



## mmx+

99 million, 2.8 months: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## mitchbowman

we need GPU3 now (since 3/4 of ocn has ati cards)


----------



## Magus2727

We have GPU3... it only is for the 4xx series of Nvidia cards though... they are still working on updates for ATi I belive...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
We have GPU3... it only is for the 4xx series of Nvidia cards though... they are still working on updates for ATi I belive...

Russians are catching us again...

Come on guys... Are you going to let them catch us? -.-


----------



## Lord Xeb

Awesome. Great job all!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Russians are catching us again...

Come on guys... Are you going to let them catch us? -.-


??? they are not on the threat list yet.... how far away are they?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


??? they are not on the threat list yet.... how far away are they?


1.6 million....


----------



## Magus2727

we are still pulling away on the order of about 500,000 PPD....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


we are still pulling away on the order of about 500,000 PPD....


yeah, not sure how theyre "catching us"


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah, we're making the gap larger with each update, just like how we slowly caught up to them we're slowly pulling ahead.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Yeah, we're making the gap larger with each update, just like how we slowly caught up to them we're slowly pulling ahead.


yep

P.S. I like the new avatar


----------



## zodac

Got nothing against the BOINC side of it, but like the last one, it doesn't fit you Aqua.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Got nothing against the BOINC side of it, but like the last one, it doesn't fit you Aqua.










Well what does fit me Z?

Debating if I want to keep the flame in the middle there or not, I think the lil robot guy sitting on top is cute tho


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Well what does fit me Z?

Debating if I want to keep the flame in the middle there or not, I think the lil robot guy sitting on top is cute tho










Ditch the flame, it clutters things up. I still think that your last avvy was better


----------



## Aqualoon

Nothing wrong with







I'm just supporting other OCN teams, but folding is still my primary concern!


----------



## mmx+

Well that's fine then








That's much better now, you can actually see the FAH icon. Personally, I have a very hard time even seeing what that is on top of the BOINC logo, so maybe that could go as well


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well that's fine then








That's much better now, you can actually see the FAH icon. Personally, I have a very hard time even seeing what that is on top of the BOINC logo, so maybe that could go as well


Neva! It's cute!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Neva! It's cute!

OK.

I think I need a more interesting avatar that still has a taste of FAH...suggestions?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

make the little gray thing bigger.

You have 2 OCN flames right above your avatar, no need for including that.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Well what does fit me Z?

Debating if I want to keep the flame in the middle there or not, I think the lil robot guy sitting on top is cute tho









Not sure to be honest, but neither of the last 2 were it...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
OK.

I think I need a more interesting avatar that still has a taste of FAH...suggestions?

I just loaded up photoshop and started to play with transparencies. I'm horrible with anything that needs much creativity...not my strong suit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Not sure to be honest, but neither of the last 2 were it...

You made fun of my Loon









And nobody seemed to get what it actually was, I still use that avatar at Monster Fish Keepers cause people can put the Aqua + Loon together and it makes sense.


----------



## kcuestag

Are we quitting this thread? NO WAY!









Anyways, for some reason, my CPU is doing 10k these days, not sure why









I can't complain, I went from 7k up to 10k without changing anything, it's folding pretty fast now







I can't complain xD.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Are we quitting this thread? NO WAY!









Anyways, for some reason, my CPU is doing 10k these days, not sure why









I can't complain, I went from 7k up to 10k without changing anything, it's folding pretty fast now







I can't complain xD.

10k? im hitting 7k for everything but 6041's and 6701's.... at the same OC....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


You made fun of my Loon









And nobody seemed to get what it actually was, I still use that avatar at Monster Fish Keepers cause people can put the Aqua + Loon together and it makes sense.











I made fun of it becase I liked it.









But you've just got an icon (or a couple) as an avatar... you've got more personality than that.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I made fun of it becase I liked it.









But you've just got an icon (or a couple) as an avatar... you've got more personality than that.










you dont have much room to talk about personality, having hayley williams as your avatar and profile pics doesnt show much personality at all


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


10k? im hitting 7k for everything but 6041's and 6701's.... at the same OC....


It deppends to be honest.

Sometimes it's at 10k and sometimes at 7k-8k.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


you dont have much room to talk about personality, having hayley williams as your avatar and profile pics doesnt show much personality at all


Wasn't talking about myself, was I?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wasn't talking about myself, was I?


never said you were.... just said that your avatar was lacking personality too....


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I made fun of it becase I liked it.









But you've just got an icon (or a couple) as an avatar... you've got more personality than that.










Yeah but I'm supporting the OCN teams!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


never said you were.... just said that your avatar was lacking personality too....


It has _someone's_ personality.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Yeah but I'm supporting the OCN teams!


Incorporate that into a 'loon avatar.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It has _someone's_ personality.


Just not yours?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Just not yours?


I consider myself 'very metal' also.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I consider myself 'very metal' also.

"metal" like she's "metal" or actually metal like saul hudson or axl rose?


----------



## zodac

Made of metal. Figuratively, or literally, that's up to you to decide.

Though it would support the "there are no girls on the internet" thing if I was in fact a robot programmed to think like a girl.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Made of metal. Figuratively, or literally, that's up to you to decide.

Though it would support the "there are no girls on the internet" thing if I was in fact a robot programmed to think like a girl.









I have yet to decide whether you are a girl or not (without a Zodac-athon I may never know) but I highly doubt you are a robot or made of metal (you wouldnt like Paramore then, _Stealth_ tells me you would like Incubus)


----------



## zodac

Programmed to 'think like a girl'. Paramore fits.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Programmed to 'think like a girl'. Paramore fits.

I'm sticking with disturbed little english boy programmed to think like a girl....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I'm sticking with disturbed little english boy programmed to think like a girl....

Irish... please.

Part-English.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I have yet to decide whether you are a girl or not (without a Zodac-athon I may never know) but I highly doubt you are a robot or made of metal (you wouldnt like Paramore then, _Stealth_ tells me you would like Incubus)

If I could interject, I'm over here at CWRU and I think that we have proven with math that:1 there are no women on the intratube and 2. there are no attractive women in the higher levels of the business college.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
If I could interject, I'm over here at CWRU and I think that we have proven with math that:1 there are no women on the intratube and 2. there are no attractive women in the higher levels of the business college.

One of those 2 'facts' are true...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
One of those 2 'facts' are true...

Both? oh and the irish thing must just be your alter ego....


----------



## zodac

Nuh-uh... looking outside my window... it's Ireland alright.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nuh-uh... looking outside my window... it's Ireland alright.

Ill believe it when I see you holding a Guinness and a Zodac sign at the northern rocks(I forget the proper name for the super cool coastal stones)....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Ill believe it when I see you holding a Guinness and a Zodac sign at the northern rocks....

1) I don't drink.

2) I'm not _in_ Northern Ireland.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
1) I don't drink.

2) I'm not _in_ Northern Ireland.









I never said you had to drink it, and it's only like 2hrs away at most


----------



## adzsask

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
1) I don't drink.

2) I'm not _in_ Northern Ireland.









non drinking Irish ? , k now i know the world's goin' to @#$%. LOL


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adzsask* 
non drinking Irish ? , k now i know the world's goin' to @#$%. LOL

I know, Ireland used to be more technologically advanced than the world is today before they discovered beer


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I never said you had to drink it, and it's only like 2hrs away at most

Yeah, but I'm not driving 2 hours to prove something to you. I'd rather you don't believe me.

Now, if I happen to be at the Causeway, I'll be sure to take a picture.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, but I'm not driving 2 hours to prove something to you. I'd rather you don't believe me.

Now, if I happen to be at the Causeway, I'll be sure to take a picture.









Thats the one, the Giant's Causeway!


----------



## Hy3RiD

Zodac where abouts you lie in Ireland?


----------



## zodac

Dublin; it's in my profile.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, but I'm not driving 2 hours to prove something to you. I'd rather you don't believe me.

Now, if I happen to be at the Causeway, I'll be sure to take a picture.









I have a solution to all this...

If you're in Dublin, just go to the floosie in the jacuzzi with a piece of posterboard that says "I rule. You drool. Overclock.net ftw." and take a pic.

You can always block out your face if you don't want what you look like to be known.

BTW, I am glad zodac doesn't drink. More Guinness for me!!


----------



## zodac

Why is it that you always mention Guinness in your posts? Are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## Aqualoon

Because sweet sweet Guinness needs to be brought up whenever possible.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Because sweet sweet Guinness needs to be brought up whenever possible.

QFT.

Especially beer in general...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
QFT.

Especially beer in general...

MMMMMMM beer....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


+1 rep


Did I really just get repped for liking beer???? That as bad as my first rep (I admitted to buying a 9600BE because I thought it would OC well)


----------



## Finrond

Everyone should get rep for liking beer!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why is it that you always mention Guinness in your posts? Are you trying to tell me something?









Yes, I am.

Get me a brewmaster job at Guinness!!









Someone else brought up Guinness, and their surprise at your not drinking it. I just defended your not drinking it/leaving more for me to enjoy.









I am about to go file an HR complaint. It seems half the departments think that the area outside my office is a community talking area. I think it's time that personal discussions belong in a personal area.

Can you tell I need a beer now?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Because sweet sweet Guinness needs to be brought up whenever possible.

It especially needs to be brought up...to my lips in a nicely poured pint glass!









Most of my American friends think Guinness is gross. But as I say...they don't need to drink it...that just leaves more for me!









Guinness go neart!


----------



## zodac




----------



## thunder_2008

Hmm


----------



## mmx+

Well, we're now nearly 4mil ahead of the Russians, so that's pretty good


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, we're now nearly 4mil ahead of the Russians, so that's pretty good









its most definitely not bad


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
its most definitely not bad

I just don't want them to overtake us again....a couple million point (and growing) advantage is a great way to make sure that doesn't happen


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I just don't want them to overtake us again....a couple million point (and growing) advantage is a great way to make sure that doesn't happen
















theyve yet to make a push for it. maybe they arent too perturbed since they have all the same teams we do in their overtake list


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, we're now nearly 4mil ahead of the Russians, so that's pretty good









And gaining rapidly on our next target!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
And gaining rapidly on our next target!

Very rapidly, although they do have a lot more points than us ATM. Not for long


----------



## zodac

Love what's going on over at TSC!:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TSC! Member 1*

And what we have just give in?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TSC! Member 2*

They say they have captain girl. We must concede.












I'm sure there's funnier stuff too... but Google Translate doesn't actually translate.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Love what's going on over at TSC!:










I'm sure there's funnier stuff too... but Google Translate doesn't actually translate.



























Maybe you should learn Russian?


----------



## zodac

I'm too busy trying to become fluent in Folding error codes.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm too busy trying to become fluent in Folding error codes.


Russian is not easy. I took it in college (back in the middle ages).

I'd try and translate it, but it'd probably come out like this:

TSC Participant 1: So when are you going in?

TSC Participant 2: I don't know, but I would sure like a beer.

Yes, I added the beer reference just for you, Zodac


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Russian is not easy. I took it in college (back in the middle ages).

I'd try and translate it, but it'd probably come out like this:

TSC Participant 1: So when are you going in?

TSC Participant 2: I don't know, but I would sure like a beer.

Yes, I added the beer reference just for you, Zodac
















Zodac does love the beer....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Russian is not easy. I took it in college (back in the middle ages).

I'd try and translate it, but it'd probably come out like this:

TSC Participant 1: So when are you going in?

TSC Participant 2: I don't know, but I would sure like a beer.

Yes, I added the beer reference just for you, Zodac
















It's a dying language







, and I regret spending all my HS years learning it.

Though my sister is able to help me through the tougher parts


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, I am sorry to say but I won't be folding on my sig rig anymore until almost end of August, since I am no longer in that house and I am now in the beach for summer holidays.

I guess I can still fold on a C2D 2.20Ghz laptop but I don't think that'll do any important PPD









I hope I can come back strong for the team!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Guys, I am sorry to say but I won't be folding on my sig rig anymore until almost end of August, since I am no longer in that house and I am now in the beach for summer holidays.

I guess I can still fold on a C2D 2.20Ghz laptop but I don't think that'll do any important PPD









I hope I can come back strong for the team!










You're folding, mate. Thanks what counts. Come back full strength when you can!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Guys, I am sorry to say but I won't be folding on my sig rig anymore until almost end of August, since I am no longer in that house and I am now in the beach for summer holidays.

I guess I can still fold on a C2D 2.20Ghz laptop but I don't think that'll do any important PPD









I hope I can come back strong for the team!










Whatever you can fold on is a very worthy contribution (as has been explained to me, since I can't fold on my sig rig any more either)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
You're folding, mate. Thanks what counts. Come back full strength when you can!









Hehe thanks.

I can still Fold on my laptop and maybe on my brother's PS3, i'll try to keep folding on July at least few days a week







i'll do my best









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Whatever you can fold on is a very worthy contribution (as has been explained to me, since I can't fold on my sig rig any more either)

I saw your thread, you're parents will probably remove that "punishment" and will end up allowing you to Fold


----------



## mmx+

Careful everyone, they're gaining on us again








Swix has joined them and is doing 1mil+ PPD


----------



## targitaj

Who? Where??? There is nobody here! You want to sleep... toooo sleeeepppp...... sleee.....


----------



## kcuestag

Well screw them coz the UPS guy just gave me a little present (X6 1055T) and I am going to OC to 4Ghz and googogogog fold!!!


----------



## [kane]Enforce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Careful everyone, they're gaining on us again








Swix has joined them and is doing 1mil+ PPD









rofl








Look at column "First Record" on extremeoverclocking.com it's 05.24.07
By the way can still relax, in Russia anomalous heat so we forced to work in half strength.
Don't worry be happy


----------



## mmx+

I'm going to go ahead and lock this again until EOC shows that they're providing a solid threat against us


----------

